# My Realtor Interviews and Fear of Selling Our Home



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

Well- I took the big step this week and interviewed 3 realtors regarding selling our home of 31 years.

Very interesting experience I must say. As you may or may not know, I did interview one last month and he was very nice but never followed up with us regarding a ballpark list/sale price or feedback on anything else really, except he thought he could market it as at least a 3 bedroom instead of a 2 bedroom. I just didn't get why he did not followup. He was with Keller Williams and I got his name through a national talk radio host's real estate company. So much for that.

I then yesterday interviewed a man from Better Homes and Gardens Realty local here and he spent an hour and a half with me. He took a lot of notes and so forth. Very nice. Gave me what I thought was a reasonable estimate of $280,000- $320,000 and no higher. He said he does a 9 month contract but if we list it now it could be for 6 months. He then said that he got a 6% commission and when I balked he went down to 5%. He said this is the best time for listing the house.

Next, was a local husband and wife couple with a small company (they have 22 agents). She was in real estate for 16 years and started her own company several years ago and her husband worked for IBM and now has joined her. I liked them a lot. They sold a coworker of mine's home- who lived in the hamlet here in Pine Bush. I remember it sold kind of quickly also. She recommended her to me. They ask for a 6 month contract but said they are flexible about enforcing it. They ask for 5 % commission as well. They seemed to know the local laws and town inspectors and so on. They suggested a list/sale price of $339,000. I was shocked at this as new homes are selling for that, but she felt the house had really nice features and would show very well.

And last but not least was a guy who was also from Keller Williams and came 20 minutes late but did have his staff call to alert me. He has several women who work in the office including his daughter- he is an agent not a broker- and they are very assertive, even sending me Facebook Private Messages and cell phone texts. He used to work in retail (lowes) and also worked as a car salesman as he started to build up his real estate business. He had that car salesperson style, if you know what I mean. He operated differently from the other ones. He asked to see our home first on his own without me escorting him, as a buyer would view it. So I told him to help himself. Then he sat down with me and went over everything. He would ask for 5 % commission and a 6 month contract. He said he would start high in pricing to see what kind of bites we got within a 2 week period and lower the price accordingly until we got one. He stated $350,000- $400,000. I think this is way too high. The town assessor has the *market* value at $266,000 listed on our tax bill. He seemed to think this was how the taxes were calculated, but I believe he is wrong because also on my tax bill the *assessed* value is listed at $175,000. He also did not seem as knowledgeable about the town inspectors here and so on. He has only been doing this for 6 years. But he was pretty forceful.

I asked him what the weaknesses in our home were. He said having 2 bedrooms but because we have a room that could be another one or 2 bedrooms, if we got a good offer and the buyer wanted it converted we could get a contractor in to build a wall in it and make the 2 extra bedrooms. Unmmm.....I don't think so. So we would wait for the house to sell until we could rebuild this room? SMH....

Then- he suggested we replace our upstairs bathroom oak vanity, mirror, chandelier and toilet, and sinks.(These are outdated- but in excellent condition and years ago we decided to keep them as to not spend any more money on the house- especially for a bathroom we do not use. We did do some work at the time and removed the wallpaper and painted and put in wainscoting, and a seamless, clear glass shower/bathtub door and a modern mirror lighting and shelving. We also put new faucets in and also new handles on the cabinet.). Said it should only cost around $1500. Really? And I should do this work while the house is up for sale? I don't think so. Why couldn't the buyers just redo what they want?

I mean- I know these are the weaknesses but to me they are not a big deal considering what the rest of the house has to offer in terms of upgrades. I also know our home is on a slab and some people want basements- but nothing we can do about that and we do have a huge 500+ square foot 2 car garage and a big walk up attic for storage.

Opinions varied as to where the buyers would come from. The last guy said more than likely from areas within a 20 mile radius. The couple said maybe people from NYC who would want a weekend getaway or just to get out of the city altogether. Or whoever would value privacy. The first guy said maybe someone like my husband- a hunter, a hiker, etc.  Or maybe just a family like ours and who want a lot of land.

All said it is a sellers market right now and now is the best time to be on the market. They said the end of summer it slows down and then kicks up a bit in the Fall until it dies around the holidays and winter. And who knows what the market will be like next spring?

Essentially all these realtors seem to do the same thing marketing wise. And a lot of them are in cahoots. We were going to try to sell the house ourselves and if that didn't work get a realtor. Now we decided to try it in the opposite first. try the realtor and then if no good results try ourselves.Not sure what is really best. I hate paying that commission, especially since anything we purchase is going to be more money then the proceeds from the sale..

So- I am experiencing a lot of FEAR. Maybe it is telling me to put the house up for sale NOW. My husband thinks we should. I told the realtors we have several vacations coming up we will not cancel - not just our VT and NH timeshares but our big UTAH trip- so we have to work around that. I am, of course, worried (what else is new?) because we go to UTAH the week after Labor Day week. (therefore after school starts)

And-If the house sells we will have to find a local rental to move to and put our stuff in storage before we can buy our forever home wherever it might end up being. I keep going back and forth as to selling the home or not, even though that has been the plan. But now that reality is setting in I am having second and third and fourth thoughts.

When you have something to move into that you want, it is one thing. When you don't know what you are getting into- it is scary. Essentially I am freaking out! Once it is sold- there would be no going back. Our home will be gone. Not even to mention all the logistics of moving and then knowing we will have to move again pretty quickly after that. OMG....


----------



## Talent312 (May 22, 2019)

I can't say anything about realty peep, but I will say that when I sold my last house, it was priced too low as it was snapped up very quickly. OTOH, you don't want it getting stale by setting the price too high. I might try to find some comps on my own to see what's at least in the ballpark.

The BR's... I'm told that, if it has a closet, you count it as a BR. But if no closet, then it's an office or a den, or perhaps a playroom, man-cave or she-shed. I'd advise against home improvement projects (other than painting), unless something desperately needed updating (like our kitchen was).

Let the buyers imagine how they can change it to suit their style. IMHO, decluttering and emptying closets should be the highest priority. That will help them see the possibilities. ... Good luck.
.


----------



## GrayFal (May 22, 2019)

Paint is your friend.  
Your outdated bathroom cabinets and kitchen cabinets. 

If you have a room that can be split into two bedrooms and small closets turning your house from a two bedroom to a four bedroom THIS IS HUGE.  

Probably spending a month updating paint colors, 
painting outdated cabinets, buying inexpensive (under $100)  Home depot light fixtures would go a long way to helping you sell.

Wish i was closer, I would come help you stage your home.  

Possibly look into a local staging service.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I can't say anything about realty peep, but I will say that when I sold my last house, it was priced too low as it was snapped up very quickly. OTOH, you don't want it getting stale by setting the price too high. I might try to find some comps on my own to see what's at least in the ballpark.
> 
> The BR's... I'm told that, if it has a closet, you count it as a BR. But if no closet, then it's an office or a den, or perhaps a playroom, man-cave or she-shed. I'd advise against home improvement projects (other than painting), unless something desperately needed updating (like our kitchen was).
> 
> ...




Exactly. Thanks. The house has been upgraded over the past 5-6 years- everything done- painting, new kitchen and master bathroom and downstairs bathroom.  Floors refinished. New wood stove. Yes- the big room that could be made into a bedroom or 2 bedrooms has two closets. And- our home has no clutter whatsoever. Closets and drawers are all neat. I am a neat freak. Every realtor said it will show really well. I am OCD- and we live a simple life.

I do hate to leave it. All the upgrades we did- they are "mine". I love my kitchen and my expensive stove in particular and glass tile backsplash. Our wood floors. Our steam shower. Our bathroom tiles. All my taste. The views out our windows. Our fireplace. When we move we are back to using someone else's old stuff. This is going to be so hard.

Meanwhile, I just realized I ordered a truckload of firewood special cut at 14 inches- $500. Now what do we do? Do I cancel it?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> Paint is your friend.
> Your outdated bathroom cabinets and kitchen cabinets.
> 
> If you have a room that can be split into two bedrooms and small closets turning your house from a two bedroom to a four bedroom THIS IS HUGE.
> ...



Thanks!  
 But-
Our kitchen cabinets are brand new. Everything in the house has been painted and updated. Only the third bathroom has the oak cabinet, but it does have a granite counter and new crystal handles I put on it. New brushed nickel faucets on the sinks. I did put the chandelier in there so it is new- but I admit it looks out of place from the rest of the house. We put in new mirror lights (on the sides of the cabinet mirror) as well. And an expensive glass tub door.Wainscoting. Brushed nickel shelving. All painted and decorated.  Did what we could without going overboard.  We don't use it. The bathroom is very clean and usable. No chips in the sinks or anything like that. But it is the old 80's mauve color fixtures.  A buyer could do the work easily to their own taste.

Our home does not need staging. The realtors all say it shows great.

This is why it is so hard for me.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

Let's face it. People still have to paint when the seller moves out. Once pictures come off the wall, there are holes and shadows. So I don't get people's fixation with paint. That said, the paint colors here are all neutral except the green in our study.


----------



## GrayFal (May 22, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Our kitchen cabinets are brand new. Everythng in the house has been painted and updated.
> Our home does not need staging. The realtors all say it shows great.
> 
> This is why it is so hard for me.


After reading your post above I can see that.  

So maybe the only thing to look at is increasing your bedroom count.  
If I were a yOung married couple or a one child family I would be looking for 3-4 bedrooms.  

And as for your new place....you will be able to put your signature on that as well.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> After reading your post above I can see that.
> 
> So maybe the only thing to look at is increasing your bedroom count.
> If I were a yOung married couple or a one child family I would be looking for 3-4 bedrooms.
> ...



The one big room could work if two kids are young and the same sex- without a wall between. A closet on each side of the room. It has barn doors on it right now as well. The skylights have shades on them so they can be closed or opened.

Something we have to look into is the size of our septic tank. We think it is big (1000-1250) because the house was going to be a 4 bedroom home, but we just had the builder leave that wall out. We can't remember but we think maybe the septic tank was put in before we told him to leave the wall out. So we will see..

The room downstairs- the study- could also be a bedroom. We do have a pull out in there.

The last realtor said it could be a master bedroom since there is also a bathroom next to it. But that is crazy. Our master bedroom is very big and we have an on - suite that is like a spa. Plus- who would want a bedroom- a MASTER no less- with 4 door entrances - one to the garage- that everyone walks through daily? What was HE thinking?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

After we get past the rental we will be forced to live in for awhile, it will be really hard to find something to buy- especially in NH- with the quality of what we have now, in our price point. 

It's like we did all this work (and $$) these past few years and have been enjoying the fruits of our labor and now will be giving them up. 

Meanwhile, a buyers agent in NH just sent me an email and said she has sold 4 homes in the community we want to buy in and they are almost built out which we know.


----------



## VacationForever (May 22, 2019)

Not for us.  We love a home with fewer but large bedrooms.  It depends on who is the buyer.  I would say don't do anything to increase the number of bedrooms.  If it is a working couple looking for a second getaway home, I would think their preference is like ours.  Since it is a way out from everywhere I think it is more likely you won't get many young families wanting to drive the distance to schools etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Not for us.  We love a home with fewer but large bedrooms.  It depends on who is the buyer.  I would say don't do anything to increase the number of bedrooms.  If it is a working couple looking for a second getaway home, I would think their preference is like ours.  Since it is a way out from everywhere I think it is more likely you won't get many young families wanting to drive the distance to schools etc.




It actually is not far from the schools or the hamlet. Just 6-7 miles away. Some families live on our road and around this area are a lot of families actually. Just a rural lifestyle, but popular school district in the next town over. 

People up here are used to driving to get everywhere. Now- city people might think differently- yes.

Our next home- we just want 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, a living room and kitchen- and a garage. All one level. Please - modern. I do not want to do any work.

Our current home we could just live downstairs if the master bedroom was down here.


----------



## geist1223 (May 22, 2019)

The only advice I can give is do not list it high and plan on lowering it in a few weeks. If a House is listed too high buying agents will cross it off their list and likely not look later when price is lowered.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The only advice I can give is do not list it high and plan on lowering it in a few weeks. If a House is listed too buying agents will cross it off their list and likely not look later when price is lowered.




I know with my parents house I priced it at the low end of what the realtors said and it sold for cash- list price- in one day. I didn't want to haggle and go through the price lowering process over months.

Now for our house- we will revisit the price again when we sign with the realtor.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 22, 2019)

If it is cheap and easy to make another bedroom by adding a closet or a wall, I would go for it. We have a downstairs den and when we refinanced the assessor said that adding a closet to count as a bedroom would increase the value significantly.

Since you have a 2 bdrm house, adding a third would get it considered by families who would automatically reject the home because it is a 2 bdrm.  It will also get it past assessors who will be setting limits on the value if your buyer obtains a mortgage.

Buyers have poor imagination. If you can paint the upstairs vanity white, put new knobs, paint the walls,. add a luxury rain type shower head (abt $50) and replace the fixtures, it will go a long way. However with that said, I haven't seen your bathroom so YMMV.  Don't put in what you would buy - go cheap. We replaced our carpet at our last home with the cheapest carpet we could find to sell it. It looked great but probably wore out in 3 years.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If it is cheap and easy to make another bedroom by adding a closet or a wall, I would go for it. We have a downstairs den and when we refinanced the assessor said that adding a closet to count as a bedroom would increase the value significantly.
> 
> Since you have a 2 bdrm house, adding a third would get it considered by families who would automatically reject the home because it is a 2 bdrm.  It will also get it past assessors who will be setting limits on the value if your buyer obtains a mortgage.
> 
> Buyers have poor imagination. If you can paint the upstairs vanity white, put new knobs, paint the walls,. add a luxury rain type shower head (abt $50) and replace the fixtures, it will go a long way. However with that said, I haven't seen your bathroom so YMMV.  Don't put in what you would buy - go cheap. We replaced our carpet at our last home with the cheapest carpet and linoleum we could find. It looked great but probably wore out in 3 years.




The big room upstairs does have 2 closets. It could be one bedroom in and of itself the way it is- the 3rd bedroom, or a wall put up to make it 4.

As for the upstairs bathroom, it is all repainted and the cabinet- though not painted- does have new knobs on it and the tub has a very expensive seamless clear glass half door on it. We did all that type of stuff already.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2019)

I'd suggest listening to the professionals who make their living selling houses in your area.  You need to "mentally move out," and divest yourself of emotional ownership of the home, and do what it takes to make the home appealing to a new buyer.  As long as you dig in your heels, you'll sabotage your interests in selling.

If the agents think they can get ~$400K for it, WHY NOT GIVE THEM A CHANCE?  Let them prove they're right, and you're wrong.  You have nothing to lose, and plenty to gain.  They can always lower the price if it proves to be too much.  Your goal should be to get maximum money from the sale, regardless of what the tax assessors may say.  It's all about buyers, and what they're willing to spend.

In my area, friends just listed their sh*tbox of a house through a local realtor group for $249K.  I thought that was absurd - the price seemed ridiculously high.  The house is broken down, older, and has nothing going for it, in my opinion.  And what happened?  It sold in FOUR DAYS, for $275K!  I was floored!  The buyer really wanted to live in that town, and brought in a bid well over asking.  And yes, he is from out of the area.

I hand it to the pros.  They know what they're doing.  

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## elaine (May 22, 2019)

SIL had good but older house in DC burbs. After did not sell in 3 months, realtor took off the market for 3 months over winter and advised them to update bathrooms (perfectly fine and functional, just dated colors) and to update lighting. He had a crew that did basic but nice bathroom remodeling. 
House sold on 1 week for the old piece plus cost of updates plus $10k more.  
It’s hard for people to overlook bathrooms. Most don’t want a project. 
Also agree with others. A 2bedroom house might be hard to sell. A 3br wold be worth it to divide before listing. Imho.


----------



## Passepartout (May 22, 2019)

^^^^ What Dave said ^^^^ Let the pro's do what they do. Sure, you may get offers that may force you to do what you already know you'll need to do sooner or later anyway. Better to shop with money in your hands and a date certain that a decision has to be made. PLUS when shopping for a house, CASH is KING! So you need to rent for a while, so what. Go to a timeshare for a while and weigh your options. It will work out better in the long run.


----------



## slip (May 22, 2019)

Just my two cents here. 

You are dwelling on the past. You have to move forward. Stop thinking about all the work you put into this house and start thinking about your next chapter in life. Be thinking on how it’s going to be great and your not going to have a lot of the negative points associated with the old house. 

Your worrying too much on moving and maybe having to move twice. People do it all the time, you can too. It may not be exactly what you want to do but they are steps you need to take to get where you want to be. Don’t be thinking so much in what can go wrong, think about what will be better. 

You know your not going to stay there. It sounds like the time is right. Concentrate on moving forward with your plan. 

Choose a realtor now and move forward. It will all work out.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I'd suggest listening to the professionals who make their living selling houses in your area.  You need to "mentally move out," and divest yourself of emotional ownership of the home, and do what it takes to make the home appealing to a new buyer.  As long as you dig in your heels, you'll sabotage your interests in selling.
> 
> If the agents think they can get ~$400K for it, WHY NOT GIVE THEM A CHANCE?  Let them prove they're right, and you're wrong.  You have nothing to lose, and plenty to gain.  They can always lower the price if it proves to be too much.  Your goal should be to get maximum money from the sale, regardless of what the tax assessors may say.  It's all about buyers, and what they're willing to spend.
> 
> ...




I am thinking the husband and wife realtors I would go with. They are a small firm and very locally focused. They said $339,000. Not a range, Just that number.

The "car salesman"- he was pushing towards $400,000 ($350,000 and up) and I do think that is crazy. I also do think he is off about doing more work on the house. He is the least experienced of the realtors. The other realtors said that it was great the way it is. Really- I look on line all the time at homes for sale around here and our home is so much better than a large majority of them in this price range. 

That said, things could come up also- like permits we might not have gotten for some things (woodstove, generator) and stuff like that. Those things will have to be dealt with of course with the inspection. Our town is very tough on that stuff. I am obsessing about the outlet that is missing from our kitchen island and there is no way to install one.

The other man said $280,000- $320,000, so he was realistic I believe. 

Real estate is so nuts. You just don't know what will sell and what won't. 

We live in what all us locals refer to as "The Twilight Zone"= smack on the border of 3 counties. If we were just a short distance away in one county- same school district- there the houses go like hotcakes. Then there is another county right around the block and then ours- again all in the same school district- which is decent.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> ^^^^ What Dave said ^^^^ Let the pro's do what they do. Sure, you may get offers that may force you to do what you already know you'll need to do sooner or later anyway. Better to shop with money in your hands and a date certain that a decision has to be made. PLUS when shopping for a house, CASH is KING! So you need to rent for a while, so what. Go to a timeshare for a while and weigh your options. It will work out better in the long run.




I love the timeshare idea! LOL!


----------



## Talent312 (May 22, 2019)

One of my brothers added a BR by converting a formal dining room.  He added a wall, a door and a closet.  It seemed to work for him, but I'm not saying it was a great idea.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

slip said:


> Just my two cents here.
> 
> You are dwelling on the past. You have to move forward. Stop thinking about all the work you put into this house and start thinking about your next chapter in life. Be thinking on how it’s going to be great and your not going to have a lot of the negative points associated with the old house.
> 
> ...




Thanks. Yes. I know you are right. My logical mind tells me this also. We have just lived here so long and we are such homebodies- but I am trying to look at it as an adventure! What the hell. It is now or never! I think sometimes when we are fearful it is telling us we have to take action now.  

We were planning to do this first next spring. Then January 2020. Then this Sept. when we get back from Utah. And now here we are- going to do it now!

I think I will need to open the Margarita bottle this weekend. LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 22, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> One of my brothers added a BR by converting a formal dining room.  He added a wall, a door and a closet.  It seemed to work for him, but I'm not saying it was a great idea.



The downstairs study could be considered a bedroom.

Also- the big room upstairs would have been 2 bedrooms. Or it can be one big bedroom now that we have barn doors on it. When the house was built there was just an entrance way with no door. It has 2 closets as well.


----------



## Panina (May 22, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am thinking the husband and wife realtors I would go with. They are a small firm and very locally focused. They said $339,000. Not a range, Just that number.
> 
> The "car salesman"- he was pushing towards $400,000 ($350,000 and up) and I do think that is crazy. I also do think he is off about doing more work on the house. He is the least experienced of the realtors. The other realtors said that it was great the way it is. Really- I look on line all the time at homes for sale around here and our home is so much better than a large majority of them in this price range.
> 
> ...


High price, mid price, low price, I would also go with the mid price Realtor.  If priced too high you will get no traffic the first two weeks and then adjust the price quickly. Priced too low and you will get lots of traffic and hopefully multiple offers.

Look forward to the change.  Your needs have changed and once you are at your new home the stress will be gone.


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Something we have to look into is the size of our septic tank. We think it is big (1000-1250) because the house was going to be a 4 bedroom home, but we just had the builder leave that wall out. We can't remember but we think maybe the septic tank was put in before we told him to leave the wall out. So we will see..


This could be a *big *issue.  In many communities, building code sizes the septic system by number of bedrooms, not the size of the house or number of bathrooms.  And it doesn't matter what the code was when you built it; it will only matter what the _current _code is if you add a bedroom now.

Our story: We built our previous house, and it was a custom ranch with a full unfinished basement that was officially three bedrooms, but the one "bedroom" was right off the entry with glass French doors.  We only used it as a den, but it did have a closet. 

When we finished the walk-out basement a few years later, we added two large bedrooms, however, that would have made the house a 5BR home, and per our local code, we would have had to add a second, tandem septic tank!  $20-30K was the estimate.  So instead, we removed the closet slide-by doors in the den and converted the space to built-ins.  Then the house was down to 4BR, but we still needed to increase the size of the septic leach field to the tune of a few thousand dollars.

Kurt


----------



## pittle (May 22, 2019)

Don't stress over moving twice - it is not the end of the world.  When you are changing locations, it is not a bad idea to rent in the new area to see if you really do like it.

When we moved to the Phoenix area we were not sure that we would like it so decided to rent a nice home in the area we thought we liked best. Our younger son had lived in Phoenix since 1994 so we thought we would give it a try.  We wanted to spend at least a year here to see if we liked it.  We had only lived in Arkansas, Kansas, and Missouri, so this was a big change. We spent 30 years living on 5 acres just outside of Topeka, Kansas and my husband was very concerned about living in a large metro area.  

Well, we loved it here and our rental house was nice but the lot was too small so we started looking to buy after a year.  We found a great single story home on a 1/2 acre lot with no neighbors behind us ever, so it works for us.  We have been in AZ for 12 years now and our oldest son liked it so well, that his family moved here from Kansas City and live just 3 blocks away, so this is home for the rest of our lives.  

If we had not liked it, we would have tried some place else and we would not have the hassle of selling another house.  We do not miss the snow and it gets pretty darned hot in Kansas too.


----------



## Shankilicious (May 23, 2019)

I wouldn't worry much about the third bathroom. 
The brushed nickel faucets and fixtures are fine. 
I would go with the local couple as agents. And definitely use an agent. The stack of legal paperwork involved in buying/selling a home is literally an inch thick......
In Illinois, you also have to have a full size window/second exit as well as a closet to be considered a bedroom. 
I'd definitely check local codes on the septic system requirements, whether it's bedrooms or bathrooms that determine what size system you need. If you can't add bedrooms, you can always list them as "bonus rooms". It's not like people come check how many are living in the house.....


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 23, 2019)

I had some rental houses and I sold all three myself.  No realtors.  The key - - in my mind - - was to put on a thin coat of paint and replace the carpeting (with "re-lo" beige).  All sold quickly and either AT or slightly above the market average.  Remember:  "new carpet and new paint".  

We also sold our own house through a realtor for a decent price.  We painted the outside and inside.

The benefit of new paint and new carpet is, IMHO, largely psychological.  People smell the new paint and new carpet and it affects them.  Perhaps they subliminally think that the house is pristine, or perhaps they consider it to be as perfect as a new house.  

So I think that if you spend $3K on paint or $5K on carpeting that you'll get it back in terms of selling price and/or rapidity of the sale.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

pittle said:


> Don't stress over moving twice - it is not the end of the world.  When you are changing locations, it is not a bad idea to rent in the new area to see if you really do like it.
> 
> When we moved to the Phoenix area we were not sure that we would like it so decided to rent a nice home in the area we thought we liked best. Our younger son had lived in Phoenix since 1994 so we thought we would give it a try.  We wanted to spend at least a year here to see if we liked it.  We had only lived in Arkansas, Kansas, and Missouri, so this was a big change. We spent 30 years living on 5 acres just outside of Topeka, Kansas and my husband was very concerned about living in a large metro area.
> 
> ...



That is great! Worked out really well for you!

Unfortunately, if we sell the house now we have to rent here because my husband is still working. So once we are in place we will just have to do long distance house hunting. I am not going to move 3 times. I will have a heart attack. LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I had some rental houses and I sold all three myself.  No realtors.  The key - - in my mind - - was to put on a thin coat of paint and replace the carpeting (with "re-lo" beige).  All sold quickly and either AT or slightly above the market average.  Remember:  "new carpet and new paint".
> 
> We also sold our own house through a realtor for a decent price.  We painted the outside and inside.
> 
> ...



We just had the house painted over the past 5 years so not doing it again. We have to pay people to do it and it cost a fortune. Not to mention the house will go up NOW. Also new carpet was put in the bedrooms during that time as well- the rest of the house is hardwood- all refinished.

Our bedroom carpet is very light and neutral but we had an issue with it- long story. Hopefully the buyers will just replace it themselves. I am not going to pay more money so buyers can have new carpet. It is not ripped or stained or anything like that. It is clean. Just "flat" looking.

You have to realize we are living on one 5 figure paycheck in expensive NY since I was forced to leave my job in Sept. So we are on a tight budget right now. Not to mention when hubby retires we have to totally live off savings for at least 4 years, draining the account, before taking SS.  We don't have a lot of extra money.

We will get a pre inspection done and who knows what will come of that. More money I am sure.

If the house doesn't close by November, let's say, then we will take it off the market and reevaluate based on what transpires and put it back up in the spring, that's all.

I am going to call and cancel the firewood delivery. I hope they don't get mad (been using them for 31 years) as we were having them cut 14 inch logs instead of 16. But besides not wanting to pay $500 for wood we might not be using, we do not want a giant- two year supply of wood covered with a tarp next to our driveway while the house is up for sale. Will see how that goes today.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 23, 2019)

I was a realtor many years ago when my kids were young and I wanted out of the rat race to be home with them. I'm now back in the corporate world.

I would go with the husband and wife team, they seemed to have the best handle on your area. I can only speak for my area but the homes that are priced high out of the gate and then reduced later on languish on the market and those priced based on market conditions / comp's and listed in the spring / early summer go quickly and for top dollar. My neighbor listed his house $20K higher in January and its still on the market.  My other two neighbors listed their home based on comp's and each home sold within a month of listing...

You want to select a realtor that is actually going to work for you vs one of the big realtors that has multiple agents under him / her and they only time you see him / her  is when the person lists your home and from that point on you deal with their underlings.

It's hard to sell a home and make that move but you've already taken that first step... I agree with others advice in that you have to not dwell on the past and just move forward. I'm so excited for you because once you sell and move to a new place you will then have the freedom to do what you want...

I'm re-facing my kitchen cabinets as my kids have destroyed my house over the past 20 years and our landscaping as become overgrown... I know that by doing these things my home with sell quickly and be desirable and I will list it next May to give myself the time I need to declutter and stage the home for sale.


----------



## am1 (May 23, 2019)

If an agent cannot sell your house then it’s not likely you would be able to afterwards.  Anyone trying to get you to list too high will comeback in a few weeks and want to lower it.  Based on what you said your house will not sell for what you want. Nothing will change that.   

I do see 3 moves in your future unless you decide to move directly to where you want to retire. If you buy right away you may be in a similar situation.  

You can always invest your money in the stock market while renting and hope for a good return.
You may want to get a temp job in the meantime.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I was a realtor many years ago when my kids were young and I wanted out of the rat race to be home with them. I'm now back in the corporate world.
> 
> I would go with the husband and wife team, they seemed to have the best handle on your area. I can only speak for my area but the homes that are priced high out of the gate and then reduced later on languish on the market and those priced based on market conditions / comp's and listed in the spring / early summer go quickly and for top dollar. My neighbor listed his house $20K higher in January and its still on the market.  My other two neighbors listed their home based on comp's and each home sold within a month of listing...
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! Yes- this couple seems like a good fit for us.

Good luck with your kitchen and decluttering. We did that over the past 5-6 years as we updated each room. We still have stuff- mostly in the garage- that has to go. And we do have to get rid of our bedroom furniture somehow. It is HUGE! 

And with our landscaping we actually ripped out most of the bushes directly surrounding our home and just mulched, leaving a clean slate for a buyer. I will put a few pots of flowers out in June. If it would just stop raining my husband could get the lawn mowed. This weekend we are hoping for nice weather so he can get the preservative on our bridge and deck (we do this every three years).

I have butterflies.....


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 23, 2019)

I recently sold my primary residence .... after 3+ years on the market. I moved out, moved back in, changed realtors 4 or more times, lowered the price, etc. It was in a VERY in demand area, etc on 3.5 acres. I stopped counting the number of people who looked with their realtor and wanted to 'just buy' a lot to build their dream home on. I repeatly told my realtor "I am selling the property ... not lots".

Now, I am about to put my current abode up for sale ... a place I have owned for 30+ years as a rental but have been living in since I listed the prior house. I am painting the next  "new" abode now ... just about 1/2 mile away. And interviewing realtors to list this house. 

Just can't wait for MORE fun ...


----------



## Jan M. (May 23, 2019)

We've made four job related moves over the years and I couldn't even begin to guess at the number of houses I've looked at.

Some of what the realtors told you is correct. Houses do sell better and for better prices in the summer months. Get your house on the market with a realtor asap. Call the one you are most comfortable with today and get that contract signed! Yes you could wait another year but if the prices are good now take advantage of that. Waiting could end up costing you a lot of money or stuck in a house you clearly are ready to leave. The fact that you have been interviewing realtors indicates that you know it is time. Leaving someplace you have lived in for years is difficult for most people but focus on what the next chapter of your life will bring and let yourself be excited about that.

Don't stress yourself out or waste money doing the things all realtors tell every homeowner they should do. You would be better off going for a little higher price and offering the buyer some money back/an allowance to make whatever changes THEY want. You are correct about saying what you do might not be to the buyers taste and then you have just wasted your money. Our old next door neighbors where we lived up North did what the realtors told them. They replaced the family room carpet and painted all the rooms with neutral colors. Guess what the people who bought their house did before they even moved in. Replaced the carpet because they didn't like it and repainted with colors they liked. 

I doubt you have a lot of clutter and overgrown landscaping so you should be good on that score. Both of those things make a difference when it comes to first impressions.


----------



## geist1223 (May 23, 2019)

Oh one thing I forgot is to declutter the house. Last time we sold a House we rented a storage unit. We backed up books, book cases, etc. It made the third bedroom appear much bigger with only a sofa and TV in the room. Nick nacks, etc were stored away.


----------



## geekette (May 23, 2019)

I would stand firm on "as is".  Two bedrooms is not a downside if 2 bedrooms is what the buyer wants.  No point in doing any remodelling for somebody else.   My brother jumped thru all the hoops that his realtor said he should do and was out a pretty penny.  and his house did not sell.  things got worse for him (car crash, stroke, etc etc) so he ended up foreclosed.  All that stuff he did, all that money, he maybe didn't have to lose the house.   Of course the person selling it wants it perfect, but it's not for them.  They will find many ways for you to spend your money to make it a better product for them to sell.  Resist all of that. When it comes down to offer/counter offer and inspection, then there may be some things you do or knock off the price and new people deal with it.  

I don't buy a place for how someone else had it, I buy it for what I want For Me. For the possibilities that I see.  House next door sold and new guy ripped out the kitchen that had been redone recently.  Painted entire house gray, put panelling up, put in new plants, etc.  

to sell or not to sell?  only you know if you are ready.  forget the logistics, they will be there no matter when.  Lots of things can happen, keep your options open. Life is an adventure, this is a biggie!  Don't cancel firewood.  Frankly, if it is nicely stored, the next folks will be happy it's already there.  Plus, you might be using it.  I wouldn't stop the normal stuff until I'm OUT because nobody knows the timeline.   I used my wood stove night before last because I couldn't stand the chilly night and would not break down and turn on the furnace.

Septic - what Kurt said, it goes by bedrooms as that would be tagged to occupancy.  Your board of health can tell you what you have.  I had to replace entire system a few years ago and I popped for the larger tanks.  Lady from BOH said it would be an easy rubber stamp from them if I add a room, etc., as they were here during the process.   Here, a bedroom has a window and a closet.  By that definition, I have 2 rooms with doors to the outside that could be bedrooms, but they aren't!  The basement room with the sump pump in it has a closet that can be removed if it comes to it.  I officially have 2 bedrooms but by strict definition, that could be 5!   Whatever you find out on septic isn't info you need to pass along.  If new people want 5 bedrooms, they will find out whatever when they go for permits, there is no reason for you to disclose that maybe that will get pricey.  Septic isn't defective so wouldn't go on that list.  As Is.  

When we sold our first house, we got full price offer within a week of listing it.  Our realtor had done some preliminary work that had buyer agents lining up to see it.  You want that kind of person handling it, there needs to be interest generated.  Our big problem was that we had no where to go, so our home shopping was frantic and seemed long and unending until we walked into this place and saw the peacock on the deck, all flayed out looking at us.  Good omen.

The idea of starting high price and then periodically cutting it is a bad idea.  Normal people like me start wondering "What's wrong with it?"   realtors should be bringing you comps that show similar homes in your area and what they sold for.  Your house is unique so these are not great guidelines but hew to the basic sq ft, garage, bedrooms, bathroom, lot size.

I wish you the very best on this big step.   I agree with a previous poster to stop letting stress grab you.  Compared to everything else you've done in life, this is easy, and the start of a big new chapter.


----------



## jackio (May 23, 2019)

In 2017 we sold the house we had lived in for 31 years.  We wanted to go to a 55+ community.  The house had had some updates through the years (windows, doors, roof, granite countertop, one totally new bathroom) but needed a lot of facelifting.  It would have also needed siding, a cesspool and a new heating system as we were still on the original boiler/burner.  We decided that instead of sinking money and effort into it, we would pass it on to a young, energetic family who could take on those projects and make the house their own.  We looked at the current prices in our neighborhood, where houses were selling quickly, and figured what we would be able to get.  It just happened that our SIL worked with a woman who was looking for a house.  She called me and said she wanted to see it.  I explained that we had planned on doing some things to get the house ready to put on the market, but she was anxious and wanted to see it.
They came and I told them what I anticipated our asking price would be.  I told her we would reduce that by the  6% that we would pay a realtor. They wanted the house.  I specified it would have to be "as is" unless an engineer found a structural defect.  The report came in stating the heating system needed to be replaced.  Their attorney asked for a seller's concession of $5K but we held on to the "as is" stand, and the sale went through without an issue.
In our case, not having to deal with the sprucing up was worth the couple thousand we could have gotten by doing it.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> I recently sold my primary residence .... after 3+ years on the market. I moved out, moved back in, changed realtors 4 or more times, lowered the price, etc. It was in a VERY in demand area, etc on 3.5 acres. I stopped counting the number of people who looked with their realtor and wanted to 'just buy' a lot to build their dream home on. I repeatly told my realtor "I am selling the property ... not lots".
> 
> Now, I am about to put my current abode up for sale ... a place I have owned for 30+ years as a rental but have been living in since I listed the prior house. I am painting the next  "new" abode now ... just about 1/2 mile away. And interviewing realtors to list this house.
> 
> Just can't wait for MORE fun ...



Linda best of luck! Let us know how it goes! From past experience I know it is one of the most stressful experiences in life! 

Yeah- I am “ retired” since Sept. and still waiting for the fun to begin! Maybe on the nursing home! lol!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Oh one thing I forgot is to declutter the house. Last time we sold a House we rented a storage unit. We backed up books, book cases, etc. It made the third bedroom appear much bigger with only a sofa and TV in the room. Nick nacks, etc were stored away.




Our home is not cluttered at all. I do have some things, but definitely not cluttered. I am  too much of a neat freak.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

geekette said:


> I would stand firm on "as is".  Two bedrooms is not a downside if 2 bedrooms is what the buyer wants.  No point in doing any remodelling for somebody else.   My brother jumped thru all the hoops that his realtor said he should do and was out a pretty penny.  and his house did not sell.  things got worse for him (car crash, stroke, etc etc) so he ended up foreclosed.  All that stuff he did, all that money, he maybe didn't have to lose the house.   Of course the person selling it wants it perfect, but it's not for them.  They will find many ways for you to spend your money to make it a better product for them to sell.  Resist all of that. When it comes down to offer/counter offer and inspection, then there may be some things you do or knock off the price and new people deal with it.
> 
> I don't buy a place for how someone else had it, I buy it for what I want For Me. For the possibilities that I see.  House next door sold and new guy ripped out the kitchen that had been redone recently.  Painted entire house gray, put panelling up, put in new plants, etc.
> 
> ...




Thank you, geekette. Yeah- our first house we sold we did a ton of work on the 10 years we owned it. Everything new. Additions and all. Do you know the next couple of owners ripped everything out and the house - even on the outside- is totally unrecognizable?  (and for the worse imo)

So I know all too well.

As for the septic I think the realtors need to know the size so as to know if they can list it as a 3 bedroom. But will discuss further with them.

And- yeah- not knowing what I will be living in is actually the worst of it to me. If we could have afforded to buy another place first I wouldn’t be stressed. We found a great little house and community last week but It will be gone I think before we sell this home.

Not only that- I don’t know where we will even be renting in the meanwhile. Two to worry about.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

jackio said:


> In 2017 we sold the house we had lived in for 31 years.  We wanted to go to a 55+ community.  The house had had some updates through the years (windows, doors, roof, granite countertop, one totally new bathroom) but needed a lot of facelifting.  It would have also needed siding, a cesspool and a new heating system as we were still on the original boiler/burner.  We decided that instead of sinking money and effort into it, we would pass it on to a young, energetic family who could take on those projects and make the house their own.  We looked at the current prices in our neighborhood, where houses were selling quickly, and figured what we would be able to get.  It just happened that our SIL worked with a woman who was looking for a house.  She called me and said she wanted to see it.  I explained that we had planned on doing some things to get the house ready to put on the market, but she was anxious and wanted to see it.
> They came and I told them what I anticipated our asking price would be.  I told her we would reduce that by the  6% that we would pay a realtor. They wanted the house.  I specified it would have to be "as is" unless an engineer found a structural defect.  The report came in stating the heating system needed to be replaced.  Their attorney asked for a seller's concession of $5K but we held on to the "as is" stand, and the sale went through without an issue.
> In our case, not having to deal with the sprucing up was worth the couple thousand we could have gotten by doing it.



That’s great! Yes- that is the way I see it. Take some money off the price. I am not going through all this construction and painting and so forth. And honestly it doesn’t need it.

I figure if the house does not sell after the 6 month contract ends, we will take it off the market (November), reorder our firewood ( lol!) and then put it back up in spring. Or maybe try to sell it ourselves during the winter months. Throw it on Craig’s List or whatever just for ha ha’s.


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2019)

This is my 2 cents. Good Luck in selling your home.


----------



## bogey21 (May 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That’s great! Yes- that is the way I see it. Take some money off the price.



Another way to do it if it is legal in your area is not to take money off the price but rather agree to give buyer a check after closing to handle repairs, upgrades or whatever.  This gives the buyer flexibility as to timing things he wants to do...

George


----------



## elaine (May 23, 2019)

Maybe it depends in the area, but in DC/VA houses that need fixes but get rebates for carpet, etc. still sell for much less not even taking into account the credit back. And they tend to sit on the market longer. Realtors say no one wants a project. 
FWIW I’d still make at least 3 br if septic will be ok. A 3br+ should appraise higher for comps. And buyers will likely look at comps before touring and also important to qualify for mortgage.
If it’s in a family area, buyers might not even look at a2br house.  I would not want to close out a large sector of potential buyers.
Adding a non-load bearing wall is not an expensive remodel. I’d do that before redoing a bathroom. 
If you don’t have to sell, you could try as a 2br and then take off market in winter alter to 3 br and relist next spring.  Imho. Good luck.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

If no one wants any kind of project they should not be buying a house. We bought this place brand new and have been doing projects from day 1.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

elaine said:


> Maybe it depends in the area, but in DC/VA houses that need fixes but get rebates for carpet, etc. still sell for much less not even taking into account the credit back. And they tend to sit on the market longer. Realtors say no one wants a project.
> FWIW I’d still make at least 3 br if septic will be ok. A 3br+ should appraise higher for comps. And buyers will likely look at comps before touring and also important to qualify for mortgage.
> If it’s in a family area, buyers might not even look at a2br house.  I would not want to close out a large sector of potential buyers.
> Adding a non-load bearing wall is not an expensive remodel. I’d do that before redoing a bathroom.
> If you don’t have to sell, you could try as a 2br and then take off market in winter alter to 3 br and relist next spring.  Imho. Good luck.



We do not even need to put the wall up because the big room can be used as a bedroom. It has two closets, 4 windows, 2 giant skylights and barn doors at the entrance. And so can the downstairs study.


----------



## am1 (May 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> If no one wants any kind of project they should not be buying a house. We bought this place brand new and have been doing projects from day 1.



Do you want projects at your next place?


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> If no one wants any kind of project they should not be buying a house. We bought this place brand new and have been doing projects from day 1.



I hear ya.  We've been in our 'new' house that we built for 5 years now.  Still working on projects.  Right now recycling old bowling alley into the basement bar.  Then converting more bowling alley into a regulation shuffleboard table for the basement bar.  Then....   That's just the inside stuff.

p.s.  My DH is afraid to retire(4 years-ish) because of what I will come up with for him to do.


----------



## Cornell (May 23, 2019)

My thoughts on this....Moving out of a house that you've lived in for a long time is never going to be easy, no matter when you do it.  The timing will never be good.  And the longer you wait, the harder it will be.  I see too many people paralyzed by indecision, fears, worries.  I did what you wanting to do 2 years ago. A tremendous amount of work but one of the best things I've ever done.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

am1 said:


> Do you want projects at your next place?




Of course not! Not for us people in our 60's! But when we were young- each house we had was a project! Since we were age 21! With a few exceptions- including our timeshare at Smuggs-we spent all our weekends and most vacations working on our homes.

We just spent the last 5 -6 years remodeling the whole house for the most part. I am not going to turn around and do it all again in our final home. Not to mention- we will not have the money for it anyway due to the cost of homes today.Not like we will have paychecks coming in.

If it were not for the isolation, financially staying in our home would make the most sense. We can never get what we have in this house in another home in the Northeast for the sale price of our home.

I refuse to spend my best golden years working on a home every single day. Not doing it. Nope. Been there, done that. I am done.

And not for nothing- no matter how nice our next home is we will still need to do things. No escaping it.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> I hear ya.  We've been in our 'new' house that we built for 5 years now.  Still working on projects.  Right now recycling old bowling alley into the basement bar.  Then converting more bowling alley into a regulation shuffleboard table for the basement bar.  Then....   That's just the inside stuff.
> 
> p.s.  My DH is afraid to retire(4 years-ish) because of what I will come up with for him to do.




Wow! Well at least you will have  fun stuff when it is completed! LOL!


----------



## "Roger" (May 23, 2019)

Lots of interesting stuff here and I admit that I have not read it all. 

$400,000?  Sound like a come-on just to get you to sign up with him. Also, when realtors post a price reduced sign that can be a turn off for some prospective buyers. (Hmm.. I wonder what is wrong with this house.) Given the other things that you wrote, I think you made the right decision not to go with him.

On the other hand, you want the price to be just a bit toward the high side in that you will almost surely get someone interested in the house but try to bargain you down a bit. What that price is, trust the realtor that you feel comfortable with.

Unless the paint in a particular room looks really awful (and it sounds as if that is not the case), fresh paint could be counter productive in that prospective buyers might not like the color that you chose and factor into the price the need to change the color. Same for carpets. 

The two really good pieces of advise that I have seen in this thread is declutter as much as you can. Listen to the professional that you feel you can trust.


----------



## flexible (May 23, 2019)

Your fears and concerns with difficult choices on what to fix/change etc are understandable. Very informative replies.

I just listed three parcels over Lake Mendocino with my home, rental on the middle parcel and undeveloped land on the third parcel. My husband purchased the parcels when the US Army Core of Engineers built a dam in 1962. My husband hired people and personally built the home. There are few qualified contractors in our county.

Lake view homes are desirable to a families from the San Francisco Bay Area or Silicone Valley. And people retiring to this area. There is only one other home over the lake currently for sale and it must be accessed by a winding dirt road that is often closed by winter mud slides.

We have numerous unfinished projects. My husband died at age 90 three years ago. He was still in excellent health a year before he died. We travelled in over 100 countries during our 10 year marriage so we only tackled one or two projects each summer.

The first roof on the house leaked occasionally. He waited until we replaced it with a commercial grade foam roof and was certain there was no possibility of leaks before putting our Clear Heart Vertical Grain Tonge & Groove Redwood along nearly all the interior walls. We didn't complete the foyer area. I have all the tools needed to complete projects. I just can not do them by myself. I have interviewed contractors and handymen over the years but do not have confidence in any of them.


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That’s great! Yes- that is the way I see it. Take some money off the price. I am not going through all this construction and painting and so forth. And honestly it doesn’t need it.
> 
> I figure if the house does not sell after the 6 month contract ends, we will take it off the market (November), reorder our firewood ( lol!) and then put it back up in spring. Or maybe try to sell it ourselves during the winter months. Throw it on Craig’s List or whatever just for ha ha’s.



In CA, it is legal to give buyers' credit on things like carpet.  My 3 houses ago, my realtor listed the asking price and with a footnote that there would be a $5K credit to the buyer for new carpet.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

flexible said:


> Your fears and concerns with difficult choices on what to fix/change etc are understandable. Very informative replies.
> 
> I just listed three parcels over Lake Mendocino with my home, rental on the middle parcel and undeveloped land on the third parcel. My husband purchased the parcels when the US Core of Engineers built a dam in 1962. My husband hired people and personally built the home. There are few qualified contractors in our county.
> 
> ...



First off I am so sorry about your husband. It sounds like you had a wonderful life together. 

It must be so hard being by yourself in a home and having to do projects. And it is so hard to get good contractors. 

A divorced friend of mine finally sold her home here and moved to Virginia to a rental to make her life a bit easier. Another divorced friend of mine - after they sold the family home- she moved into a first floor condo in Conn.- did do remodeling- only 3 rooms- very small. Best thing she ever did to simplify her life.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## wackymother (May 23, 2019)

We've bought and sold about five or six houses and condos over the years. So not super experienced, but we've been around the block. 

The husband and wife team sounds good to me, too. The fact that they sold your friend's home and your friend recommended them means a lot. Also, the more they know your exact area and market, the better. 

There's no question that this is absolutely the time to put it on the market. Spring and summer are IT. 

As to price--I feel that when you finally decide you want to sell, you just want it to be over. Right now you feel like you could live there for a few more years, but once it's on the market, you want it to MOVE so you can get on with your life. You've made the decision. 

The husband and wife team said $339K? I would say $329K or $334K and make it happen. That way your own realtors will be excited about it, because it's a bargain and an easier sale.  Other realtors will feel they need to get buyers in NOW because it's not going to last.


----------



## Karen G (May 23, 2019)

Is there any way to stage the big room upstairs or the study downstairs as a bedroom? Maybe get a blow-up mattress if you don't have an extra bed, put it on cinder blocks, and put a nice bedspread on it? Sometimes buyers don't have great imaginations but if you make it look like a bedroom, they get the idea.


----------



## wackymother (May 23, 2019)

In our area a bedroom has to have a window. Sleeping areas have to have two means of egress in case of fire or other emergency.


----------



## zinger1457 (May 23, 2019)

I bought a home in California years ago that was originally a 3 BR, the original owner added an addition (family room) and converted the 3rd BR into a dining room.  It worked out good for me since I was single.  When it came time for me to sell it was initially listed as a 2BR although the total sq-ft was larger than almost all of the 3BR homes in the neighborhood.  Hardly anyone came to look at my house while it was listed as a 2BR.  My agent changed the listing to a 3BR with a note that the family room could be converted to a 3rd bedroom.  All of a sudden people started to show up and it sold quickly, without needing to convert to a 3rd BR.  To get maximum views I would definitely do what it takes to get it listed as a 3BR.


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> In CA, it is legal to give buyers' credit on things like carpet.  My 3 houses ago, my realtor listed the asking price and with a footnote that there would be a $5K credit to the buyer for new carpet.


...and that way they can get a larger mortgage.


----------



## am1 (May 23, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> ...and that way they can get a larger mortgage.



And the agents a higher commission? More taxes to pay at the time of sale and ongoing?


----------



## GrayFal (May 23, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Is there any way to stage the big room upstairs or the study downstairs as a bedroom? Maybe get a blow-up mattress if you don't have an extra bed, put it on cinder blocks, and put a nice bedspread on it? Sometimes buyers don't have great imaginations but if you make it look like a bedroom, they get the idea.


That would be my suggestion as well with the downstairs den.  This way it shows as a three bedroom on the first floor.  The large upstairs room could remain as a nice large bonus room.  
It’s all in the staging.  People need to walk in and say, “there’s the third bedroom” 
I know I said it before but the value of a true three bedroom over a two bedroom is huge. 
People who don’t need the third bedroom can always use it as a den just as you do.


----------



## elaine (May 23, 2019)

yes--if you can stage then den as 3rd BR, that's great. They make aerobeds that inflate to full height beds for about $125. A dressed bed and chest or dresser is all you need to signal it's a bedroom.


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2019)

am1 said:


> And the agents a higher commission? More taxes to pay at the time of sale and ongoing?


Yes.


----------



## Big Matt (May 23, 2019)

Just a few things that you should understand.  There are different types of realtors.  Many who have big names in your area may simply just list a lot of properties, but not try to sell them as hard.  They tend to want you to upgrade things and then price it at the market or lower.  This gives them a chance to market your house as a bargain.  Other realtors are grinders and will spend a lot of time on their listings and try to find buyers also.  Many realtors work in teams and split commissions.

Don't upgrade anything.  It probably won't pay for itself.  Just make sure you house is clean and get rid of all unnecessary clutter, personal pictures, and such.  You don't want smelly things even though you may like them (pot pourri).  Pets should be out of the way when a showing happens.  

Pick the realtor who you think will work hardest for you.  Don't worry about 5% vs. 6%.  You are talking about $3,000 give or take.  Would you rather pay 6% to the realtor who sells it at full price or the one who charges 5% and then tries to convince you to sell for $20,000 under market value?

Finally, you cannot under any circumstance make this personal or emotional.  Just let the realtor tell you what to do and follow their directions once the house is listed.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 23, 2019)

After hearing more that you recently updated the home, I'd get it listed NOW since summer is rapidly approaching and you need it sold during peak season.  Who knows what the economy and interest rates will be next year. You can feature that the upstairs bedroom could be turned into an extra bedroom. (and paint the upstairs vanity white in a day if you so desire.)

If it doesn't sell your back-up plan should be to do some of the upgrades the agent suggests, and those from buyers feedback from this round of selling next winter.


BTW...cancel the firewood. When we sold our last home, the agent was mad because she said that she had to pay to have the firewood we left removed because the buyers didn't want it. We thought we were doing our buyers a favor.  Your home will sell. You can buy firewood later if needed - don't sweat this.


----------



## clifffaith (May 23, 2019)

Don't let the thought of the actual move(s) freak you out. I met Cliff in March 1983, then moved in with him in June of that year. Spring 1984 we bought a townhouse together (married in October 1985). Then we moved again in 1998. While in that house one Sunday morning I said "it would be easier to move than to get someone to come talk to us about remodeling this kitchen" ( we'd been stood up or not gotten back to with a price numerous times); we were in escrow on a new house at the end of that day in May 1999. Moved again in 2002 and again in 2011. And every move since 1998 involved moving mountains of tools, ladders, samples and client files for our window covering business.

This past weekend we had the first of several garage sales, pending our final move to the " old folks home" in two years. I have a mountain of stuff left that is NOT going back into our basement. A guy came just now to buy a tool "tableau" I put together. I have several more groupings of like items (wine, crystal, Kitty related stuff, etc) that will go to Salvation Army in two weeks, along with huge bags of linens, if they don't sell. Kills me to know what I paid for things and no one wanted to give me a dollar for them, but that's just the way it works. 

Now that my basement (basically a huge alley-like space off the garage) is clean except for my Christmas stuff, the real decluttering can begin. I have the bad habit of being a collector. Right now it is of all things Mexicany and folk arty. My issue for the retirement community isn't going to be the shelves of stuff I have, but the walls covered in textiles, paintings, and baskets. A whole bunch of this stuff will move with us, and the we'll have to use the kitchen table for our computers because the new office will be stuffed with boxes of stuff! The moving really isn't the challenge, but the unpacking certainly is. In the past I had to keep my business going, so a box or two a day was all I could work on. At the old folks home we will want to start meeting people and joining in with the various activities, so unpacking may be slow. 

The trick to packing to move is good labeling of boxes, and if possible keeping possession of the important boxes, rather than letting the movers have them. By "important" I mean two place settings and a Pyrex dish for heating leftovers. And a box with current bills, night time reading etc. And a box of sheets and towels. And a suitcase with clothes, medications, and jammies. Basically stuff that allows you to camp out in the new house until you are settled. 

We actually hope we can get Mom to move in with us once Dad dies, which would put our move off indefinitely. The whole point of the move to the CCRC was that Cliff didn't want me dying alone and the cats having to eat me. Well, I've seen what old and sick and unable to drive looks like these past two years, and my parents have two daughters to help, whereas we have no kids. So no worry about me not moving, even if I'm making the move alone.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

So today I called the husband and wife realty team (owners/brokers) and told them we would like to retain them. The wife said she would get back to me regarding a time next week for the photographer to come out and for signing of the paperwork.

The firewood was put on "hold" and no issues with that, so that is a relief.

I notified the realtor/broker for the developer in NH of what we are doing just so she knows we are serious (but I realize this might not work out so not getting my hopes up). She told me to let her know when it is listed.. 

So here we go.

As for staging the big room - that is a good idea except we literally have no where to put the other furniture- which is my husbands office desk - it's is big-- and my exercise equipment which I use every day.  And again- it has 4 windows , 2 closets and barn doors for the entrance.

As for downstairs, it is not a den that could be another bedroom it is a study/office. It has a desk and it has a pull out couch. Again- no where else to put these if I move them. I use these rooms A LOT!  I mean - we are still living here. LOL!. 

Again- the only realtor that said anything about the upstairs bathroom was the one I did not like anyway. The other realtors all said they think our house will show great and we don't have to do a thing. Our house actually looks "staged" all the time because it is not cluttered and I am an OCD neat freak. No pets either. The only personal pictures I have are in our bedroom and I can easily remove them if necessary.

As for marketing the house as a 3 bedroom, the realtors are very aware of what to do and we will have this discussion again when I sign with them. They can word the ad in such a way so that people will know it has the possibility of 3 or 4 bedrooms. They can direct market it as 3 bedroom if they can find out the size of our septic- I think that is what they were saying if I understood them right. We think it is 1000 gallons but not sure. It was so long ago and it might have been in the ground already when we went to look at it while it was being built.

So- anyway- here we go! Thanks you everyone for your input. It was very helpful. Love the TUGGERS!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Don't let the thought of the actual move(s) freak you out. I met Cliff in March 1983, then moved in with him in June of that year. Spring 1984 we bought a townhouse together (married in October 1985). Then we moved again in 1998. While in that house one Sunday morning I said "it would be easier to move than to get someone to come talk to us about remodeling this kitchen" ( we'd been stood up or not gotten back to with a price numerous times); we were in escrow on a new house at the end of that day in May 1999. Moved again in 2002 and again in 2011. And every move since 1998 involved moving mountains of tools, ladders, samples and client files for our window covering business.
> 
> This past weekend we had the first of several garage sales, pending our final move to the " old folks home" in two years. I have a mountain of stuff left that is NOT going back into our basement. A guy came just now to buy a tool "tableau" I put together. I have several more groupings of like items (wine, crystal, Kitty related stuff, etc) that will go to Salvation Army in two weeks, along with huge bags of linens, if they don't sell. Kills me to know what I paid for things and no one wanted to give me a dollar for them, but that's just the way it works.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yes. I am pretty organized (an understatement). I am going to take it one step at a time and breathe a lot. Who knows how it will go? These real estate things never go smoothly and although we have our hopes and dreams depending on this we really can't get our hopes up at this point. Did I mention the dream I had a few weeks ago? 

The dream: I was outside a home- I couldn't see the home. My son was in the dream- he was a kid. A medium sized black dog was evidently a new pet for us and I was not familiar with her and I decided to take her for a walk in the neighborhood. I noticed that she did not pull too much- I had a choke chain on her for training just in case. I was impressed on how good she was on the walk. We walked on sidewalks lined with trees (which we do not have here where I live right now). Then we came up to a big pool with a lot of people in it- especially kids- and a lot of people around the pool, which was also surrounded by like a 2 story u- shaped hotel or condo type building. I approached one of the ladies about the pool stating I never knew it was there. She said it was for all the residents in the area and was $50 for 3 days use. She and the other ladies barely looked up at me. But anyway- I was happy to find this out and intended to take advantage of it now that I knew it existed and then the dog and I turned around to go back. The dog's name was "Faith".

I feel this dream was very symbolic. I keep telling myself to have "Faith". (I am such a worrier).

When we get our new home someday, I am going to rescue a mid sized, all black dog like the one in the dream and call her "Faith".


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Don't let the thought of the actual move(s) freak you out. I met Cliff in March 1983, then moved in with him in June of that year. Spring 1984 we bought a townhouse together (married in October 1985). Then we moved again in 1998. While in that house one Sunday morning I said "it would be easier to move than to get someone to come talk to us about remodeling this kitchen" ( we'd been stood up or not gotten back to with a price numerous times); we were in escrow on a new house at the end of that day in May 1999. Moved again in 2002 and again in 2011. And every move since 1998 involved moving mountains of tools, ladders, samples and client files for our window covering business.
> 
> This past weekend we had the first of several garage sales, pending our final move to the " old folks home" in two years. I have a mountain of stuff left that is NOT going back into our basement. A guy came just now to buy a tool "tableau" I put together. I have several more groupings of like items (wine, crystal, Kitty related stuff, etc) that will go to Salvation Army in two weeks, along with huge bags of linens, if they don't sell. Kills me to know what I paid for things and no one wanted to give me a dollar for them, but that's just the way it works.
> 
> ...




BTW - I wish you the best of luck with everything. You have a lot going on with your parents.  Hopefully it will all work out for you as well.  This moving thing is a BIG DEAL- especially when you are older and life is a bit more complicated.


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> After we get past the rental we will be forced to live in for awhile, it will be really hard to find something to buy- especially in NH- with the quality of what we have now, in our price point.
> 
> It's like we did all this work (and $$) these past few years and have been enjoying the fruits of our labor and now will be giving them up.
> 
> Meanwhile, a buyers agent in NH just sent me an email and said she has sold 4 homes in the community we want to buy in and they are almost built out which we know.



The good thing about renting is you can pick the best time to buy. Timing is everything.

My guess is the chances of recession in the US is high within 18 months. Markets are getting the jitters and if sustained, the slow down will be seen about 8 months later. In a way, this is good for you as home prices drop in a recession.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 23, 2019)

Air bed laugh:

I had a house up for sale 10+ years ago but the realtor whined that an empty house does not show very well. I should 'stage' it (and of course, realtor had a suggested $$$ vendor).

I decided MAYBE she was right .. but I had a different way to do it. I went down to a 'resale' furiture store (across the street from a 55+ newer development) and brought some "staging furniture". The store also delivered the furniture for free. As for the MBR (the only bedroom I put furniture in), I brought a Queen size air mattress, and used a headboard from the used furniture store, plant pots from the new bushes just planted under the air mattress. Threw a bedspread over the airmattress. Looked good; cheap cost to me.

Except I still got no offers but got better reviews from realtors. And I still own that mortgage free house. And I still renting it out ... at $1675 + utilities. 

BUT my handiman came in to fix a 'running' master BDR toilet. He opened the door, saw LR & DR furniture, LEFT immediately to call me and claimed someone had moved in. "oh, that is my staging furniture" was my replied. He went back in, walked into the MBR and dropped his tool box on MY staging bed .. except the airmattress flipping into the air, dumping his tool box onto the floor and scared the 'crap' out of him. He told he later, he screamed ... when he demanded that I never do that again.

I politely asked him, if he would have dropped his tool box on his mother's bed (OCD clean freak mother)? 

BUT I now always remind him if a place is empty or occupied.


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Oh one thing I forgot is to declutter the house. Last time we sold a House we rented a storage unit. We backed up books, book cases, etc. It made the third bedroom appear much bigger with only a sofa and TV in the room. Nick nacks, etc were stored away.



I always like to have a house empty before showing it. It looks bigger and cleaner, imo.

I'm kind of stuck with family member realtors when we use realtors.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (May 23, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> Air bed laugh:
> 
> I had a house up for sale 10+ years ago but the realtor whined that an empty house does not show very well. I should 'stage' it (and of course, realtor had a suggested $$$ vendor).



The last three houses I've bought have all been empty.  I found, that for me, it was easier to visualize what my stuff would look like when there wasn't anything there.  Our last realtor said that most people need to have the staging in order to visualize how a house could be set up.


----------



## clifffaith (May 23, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> Air bed laugh:
> 
> I had a house up for sale 10+ years ago but the realtor whined that an empty house does not show very well. I should 'stage' it (and of course, realtor had a suggested $$$ vendor).
> 
> ...



LOL! The first five years we were in business we had a showroom that had a corner with a window treatment, bedside table, and bed mock up that was the size of half a twin bed (so stubby). People were forever sitting on it despite the discreet sign that said not to. It was ok if they sat and stayed still, but if they plopped down with sample books it would eventually skew sideways and drop about a foot with a WHOMP. It didn't do any damage to anything but always scared the hell out of the person who'd sat down, and then those of us in the showroom that day had to do our best to cover up our smiles and snickers.


----------



## clifffaith (May 23, 2019)

I've told the story before about our home just before this one. Beautiful 3 story painted lady Victorian. Pink with ivory trim with accents of burgundy, hunter green and mint. Absolutely magnificent. And the freakin' realtor wanted us to paint it white or green or any color besides pink. It was my dream home, if not in my dream area. Took us 10 months to sell that house -- 10 months where we already owned the current house, so two mortgage payments. Two years later we were refinancing our current home and they'd pulled the old home as part of the comps (10 minutes away from this one). Comment on the comp was that it had taken 10 months to sell because it was an "undesirable style". Um, how about it was 2010/2011 and the market sucked at that time.


----------



## bluehende (May 23, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Not for us.  We love a home with fewer but large bedrooms.  It depends on who is the buyer.  I would say don't do anything to increase the number of bedrooms.  If it is a working couple looking for a second getaway home, I would think their preference is like ours.  Since it is a way out from everywhere I think it is more likely you won't get many young families wanting to drive the distance to schools etc.



I like this.  I might even have a contractor come out and estimate how much it would cost and add that to the notes of the listing.


----------



## Glynda (May 23, 2019)

I read your initial post this morning but could not respond then. In the meantime, you've had lots of good advise. However, my gut feeling upon reading that first post is that your heart is not really ready for this. You will know when it is. Wishing you the best of luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I've told the story before about our home just before this one. Beautiful 3 story painted lady Victorian. Pink with ivory trim with accents of burgundy, hunter green and mint. Absolutely magnificent. And the freakin' realtor wanted us to paint it white or green or any color besides pink. It was my dream home, if not in my dream area. Took us 10 months to sell that house -- 10 months where we already owned the current house, so two mortgage payments. Two years later we were refinancing our current home and they'd pulled the old home as part of the comps (10 minutes away from this one). Comment on the comp was that it had taken 10 months to sell because it was an "undesirable style". Um, how about it was 2010/2011 and the market sucked at that time.




Wow. Really pretty home! Not all these realtors know what they are talking about.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I read your initial post this morning but could not respond then. In the meantime, you've had lots of good advise. However, my gut feeling upon reading that first post is that your heart is not really ready for this. You will know when it is. Wishing you the best of luck with whatever you choose to do.



I actually have come around to the reality of the situation. I got through some emotions and the fear that was strangling me and am now at the "Just Do It" phase.

I am trying to chill now for a little bit. I know once the house is listed and we start with doing the pre-inspection and dealing with all the issues and logistics that are involved, my stress level will go up. I will just have to get through it. At least we have vacations coming up! Yay!

I know that in order to move forward with our lives and to put ourselves in a better situation as we get older, divesting ourselves of this house has to happen. Might as well start the process now because there is a lot involved. Would have to do it sooner or later anyway.

If we had the money, this would not be stressful. We would just buy that little house we love in NH right now and put our current house up for sale later when my husband retires at the end of the year. But that is just not our reality.  We know the chances of getting that little house are slim to none. But no matter what- we will be in the same situation over and over again if we do not sell this house first. So be it.

If the house doesn't sell this time around- well- we still have a house to live in and at least we would have gotten it prepared for a future sale through the inspection.

Hopefully, we will find a decent rental that is not too expensive.We are not used to paying like $2000-$3000 per month- our taxes here are $825 per month. We would be lucky to find something $1500 per month. This is going to involve taking money out of savings to make up for the difference each month and also to pay for a storage unit.

I have also been preparing for some time now to deal with the fact that it is possible we will not find another little house and community in NH that we want to live in. If that happens- another option would be Vermont- despite the tax hell hole that it is (amongst other things I won't get into here because they are political) but we do love the state- my favorite. The housing issue could be hard there also. At that point- we will proceed to PA or Delaware where there are a lot more options and tax friendly.

Then from there it will be throwing a dart on a map.

We might consider a state like Tennessee- Smokey Mountains- but never been there or any of the southern states except Florida and Virginia. Don't like intense heat and humidity or major tornadoes or hurricanes, reptiles or big bugs.

Worse comes to worse- there is out West- Nevada maybe, Colorado, Idaho-which we like also- most of the Western states- not too crazy about desert and intense heat though- just so far from our son and friends and family- even for the rare occasions we do get to see them- at least we can drive to see them.


----------



## Patri (May 24, 2019)

Just read this thread today. I was going to write that you obsess too much; just make a decision and get going. It looks like you have. Hooray. This will be more fun than you think. And you will love your next house.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

Patri said:


> Just read this thread today. I was going to write that you obsess too much; just make a decision and get going. It looks like you have. Hooray. This will be more fun than you think. And you will love your next house.



Thanks. Yes. I have an overactive mind and then mix in my feelings and I am crazy. LOL!


----------



## joestein (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I actually have come around to the reality of the situation. I got through some emotions and the fear that was strangling me and am now at the "Just Do It" phase.
> 
> I am trying to chill now for a little bit. I know once the house is listed and we start with doing the pre-inspection and dealing with all the issues and logistics that are involved, my stress level will go up. I will just have to get through it. At least we have vacations coming up! Yay!
> 
> ...





Mary Ann - How hard would it be to get a home equity loan and use the proceeds to buy the new house.  Once you sell it, you can payoff the loan.


----------



## jackio (May 24, 2019)

That is what we did. We took a home equity loan and purchased our new home, because we wanted to do some renovations to the new one, and I did not want to live in it through construction.
We got a no-closing cost loan with no prepayment penalty. We did have to make a few payments on it. Then, when we closed on the new house the payoff check was cut to the bank by their mortgage bank, and we got the rest.


joestein said:


> Mary Ann - How hard would it be to get a home equity loan and use the proceeds to buy the new house.  Once you sell it, you can payoff the loan.


----------



## Krteczech (May 24, 2019)

I believe nowadays most of the house hunting is done on Internet. It is important to get excellent photos done by professional and select just a few to publish to get buyers interested. Description of the house, history (one owner, many recent upgrades, hardwood floors, surrounded by nature) and potential (possible third and fourth bedroom) should get interested shoppers in. Ten pictures total, one nice shot of best bathroom and two of manicured fresh cut lawn. 
We sold our house of 25 years in September 2017. We put it on market with new roof (hail damage covered by insurance), painted interior in dove gray (new owner re-painted back to white), installed three light fixtures (new owner replaced with their own before moving in)and had a contractor to finish walk in closet with shelves. 
My neighbor helped me with staging, she used some of her items in my house ... like pillows. 
This was all done after we had garage sale and donated almost everything to various charities. 
Once house was ready for showing “ it wasn’t my house any more”, but I still cried at the closing. We accepted one of three offers after first weekend on market and set closing date according our terms (plenty time to move out). It was hard work, but life is easier now.


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I actually have come around to the reality of the situation. I got through some emotions and the fear that was strangling me and am now at the "Just Do It" phase.
> 
> I am trying to chill now for a little bit. I know once the house is listed and we start with doing the pre-inspection and dealing with all the issues and logistics that are involved, my stress level will go up. I will just have to get through it. At least we have vacations coming up! Yay!
> 
> ...



I understand the practicality and eventuality given your age, tax situation and remote location. Just after reading your replies I felt your heart isn't ready. You seem to love your home, its views, seclusion, and features that you chose to fit your own needs. I confess to not always remembering everything I read but as I did I found myself wondering why you feel you can not remain there longer before starting this next chapter, especially given your uncertainty of destination. It could all fall together over a couple of years after hubby is retired and both have more time to devote to the search and decision making. 

But now that you've embarked on the course having chosen a realtor, I think you are smart to get the pre-inspection. So many wait until the buyer gets the inspection and are hit with demands and deadlines creating a stressful negotiation. I might consider fixing only the issues that your state's laws require and list the house "as is" beyond that. On the other hand, I would have to consider if that would taint the house as having problems from the start.  Hmmm...

Will look forward to reading about the actual listing process and what your realtors advise and how the inspection goes! In the meantime, chill!


----------



## joestein (May 24, 2019)

I noticed a house going up for sale yesterday a couple of blocks from my home.  I looked up the sale online as I wanted to see what it was selling for.  

The town I live in has many developments in it.  Depending on the age and size of the homes, the prices can range from $350K to around $1MM.  The median price for the town around $550K per zillow.  Each development has a sweet spot for what the houses sell for.   My development's sweet spot is around $400K - $500K.  There have been a few sales in the upper $500's and very low $600's on some really nice updated houses.

So, this house is on the market for $699K.  It is a nicely kept up house.  However it is a corner lot (negative in my opinion) and borders the main entry street for the development which is a busy street.  Plus while it is kept up nicely, the décor is pure 90s.

After listening to Mary Ann talk about the realtors and their different strategy, the owners of this house must have went with the $400K realtors from her post.   I am curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## rapmarks (May 24, 2019)

Why are you moving?  Is it because you think you are old?  Seems like you can wa


Glynda said:


> I understand the practicality and eventuality given your age, tax situation and remote location. Just after reading your replies I felt your heart isn't ready. You seem to love your home, its views, seclusion, and features that you chose to fit your own needs. I confess to not always remembering everything I read but as I did I found myself wondering why you feel you can not remain there longer before starting this next chapter, especially given your uncertainty of destination. It could all fall together over a couple of years after hubby is retired and both have more time to devote to the search and decision making.
> 
> But now that you've embarked on the course having chosen a realtor, I think you are smart to get the pre-inspection. So many wait until the buyer gets the inspection and are hit with demands and deadlines creating a stressful negotiation. I might consider fixing only the issues that your state's laws require and list the house "as is" beyond that. On the other hand, I would have to consider if that would taint the house as having problems from the start.  Hmmm...
> 
> Will look forward to reading about the actual listing process and what your realtors advise and how the inspection goes! In the meantime, chill!


i wondered the same thing.  I think she is moving because she perceives 65 as elderly and decrepit and needs to get out before she reaches that age.


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2019)

Personally I would avoid 2 moves.  

There are 2 options:
- If Maryann's heart is set on the small new home in NH, she should put a deposit down on that home and get a home equity loan against her current home or get a mortgage with the plan to pay it off after her current home gets sold.  If the new house is going to be completed in 7 months, then the loan is really needed for another 6 months or so.  Ride it out with the new home + current home for a year until her husband retires.

- Forget about this new home and look for another home in about 10 months time and do the same, i.e. buy that new home and get a loan.  At the same time list the current home for sale.

Unless it is the deep real estate crash like that of 2008, almost all homes will sell when listed.  It all comes down the price.  Of course if there are problems with closing because of permits and such, get those fixed first before listing the home.  Between this year and next year is the time to get those potential issues resolved.


----------



## am1 (May 24, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Personally I would avoid 2 moves.
> 
> There are 2 options:
> - If Maryann's heart is set on the small new home in NH, she should put a deposit down on that home and get a home equity loan against her current home or get a mortgage with the plan to pay it off after her current home gets sold.  If the new house is going to be completed in 7 months, then the loan is really needed for another 6 months or so.  Ride it out with the new home + current home for a year until her husband retires.
> ...



I would play it that way but a good way to end up upside down.  What if the house does not sell?  

Maybe you could rent a place e with your son in NH for awhile or even better he could buy a house he likes and you could live there till you find a place.

Cost wise is NH the best place?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I understand the practicality and eventuality given your age, tax situation and remote location. Just after reading your replies I felt your heart isn't ready. You seem to love your home, its views, seclusion, and features that you chose to fit your own needs. I confess to not always remembering everything I read but as I did I found myself wondering why you feel you can not remain there longer before starting this next chapter, especially given your uncertainty of destination. It could all fall together over a couple of years after hubby is retired and both have more time to devote to the search and decision making.
> 
> But now that you've embarked on the course having chosen a realtor, I think you are smart to get the pre-inspection. So many wait until the buyer gets the inspection and are hit with demands and deadlines creating a stressful negotiation. I might consider fixing only the issues that your state's laws require and list the house "as is" beyond that. On the other hand, I would have to consider if that would taint the house as having problems from the start.  Hmmm...
> 
> Will look forward to reading about the actual listing process and what your realtors advise and how the inspection goes! In the meantime, chill!



So here is the thing. I have been home now since the end of Sept. This home was great to come home to everyday after being out in the world working. It is like a retreat. It is peaceful. We have all the conveniences we need. I love it.

But it is too isolating to stay here. Not just as we age but even right now. We need to put ourselves into a community setting with people our own age.  Also- while we are still youngish and healthy we want to physically (and mentally) do this move. We have no one to help us to do anything. The longer we wait- who knows how we will feel (physically). You get to a point where there is no time like the present! In our 50s it would be one thing- but not at this age. I see my husband has slowed down a lot- his stamina is not what it used to be (heck- neither is mine- but i have much more than he does).

Several of my coworkers who live further south from here did this also- but for different reasons having to do with some sprawl going on (I'll leave it at that) . Went through the process of selling their homes that they loved and moving into a rental until they could find another home nearby or where they plan to retire.But they also had mortgages they had to pay off- something at least we don't have. They are younger and still working.  One is not retiring for another 3 years and is renting and then plans to move to NC. She is going next month for vacation to look around. At least now they have the money in the bank from the sale of their home.

I think we will be better off having gotten the house sale out of the way and then we can move forward. The house sale is the biggest hurdle really. Get it out of the way and then we are in the driver's seat.

I know what you mean about the pre-inspection and tainting the home from the start. I thought the same thing.
I know there could be issues with no permits for the generator and wood stove, and the missing outlet in the kitchen island. Maybe the electrical for the microwave. I wrote about a few of these years ago on TUG as things were occurring. (I think my whole life story is on TUG. LOL!)

Plus- these inspections always find something anyway. But as homes go, our home is very well maintained.

Everything is safe and works fine. Hell- been living in this home all these years- amazing how we survived!  But- you know- the town needs their money.

Anyway- we will do what we have to to sell the home. It has to be sold whether it is now or later.

Does anyone have an opinion on getting the Home Warranty that will be transferable to the buyer? Seems like good protection for us as sellers for things like our washer/dryer and AC unit- which are older and also for the buyer. But not sure if it is really worth doing..


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Why are you moving?  Is it because you think you are old?  Seems like you can wa
> 
> i wondered the same thing.  I think she is moving because she perceives 65 as elderly and decrepit and needs to get out before she reaches that age.




LOL! I do not. But I do perceive 70 as old"er" and I don't want to wait until then.

You know- if you met me you would sense the energy I have- people always tell me I have way too much! LOL!

But working in home health care most of my life I have seen what can happen to people on a dime.

Even myself- I was fine 10 months ago. Then suddenly arthritis in my leg. Still bothering me. Now arthritis in my shoulder. I was fine 10 months ago.

Not life threatening of course, but affects you day to day. Even my husband's shoulder has been bothering him.

Meanwhile, we have to pack boxes and move furniture- twice. We are not going to wait until some vague time years from now. We don't know what is to be. Maybe I am paranoid, or maybe I am just being realistic.

Sure- we could hang out here and stare at each other for a few years- if we don't kill each other first.  And keep working around the house - what fun. Or we can take the steps required to set us up in a new living situation that we can enjoy for many years to come until we really do get too old.

We are opting for today to start the process.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

am1 said:


> I would play it that way but a good way to end up upside down.  What if the house does not sell?
> 
> Maybe you could rent a place e with your son in NH for awhile or even better he could buy a house he likes and you could live there till you find a place.
> 
> Cost wise is NH the best place?



Our FA recommended we sell first and rent temporarily and then buy. I know our attorney would say the same. His words stick with me from the time when we bought this home without having sold our prior home and got ourselves in a pickle: "NEVER BUY A HOME WITHOUT FIRST SELLING YOUR HOME".

So- right am1- there is a chance the house will not sell and then we are screwed. We don't have a lot of leeway in our finances for a big problem like that. One 5 figure paycheck coming in and that will soon be gone as well when my husband retires.

As for our son- well- I don't think he wants to live with us and he cannot afford to buy a house, nor does he want the work of a house. He works 6-7 days a week as it is. I hope someday he will at least be able to buy a condo and takes the plunge. He can certainly make the down payment. Once we are up there maybe someday we can nudge him and help him with the process. He hates change. Likes renting. But this is a whole 'nother story.

We at one point had actually considered buying a 2 family home and having him rent part of it, but nixed that idea because we really want to live in a 55+ community.

Cost wise NH is expensive (to me) for housing and property taxes- though the property taxes are less than here. It all depends on the town.  But we would have HOA fees- something we do not have now. Electric is high.

But no income tax or sales tax in NH.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2019)

I wouldn’t get the Home warranty unless your furnace/a/c and whatever else you are leaving are really old, as in past their normal life expectancies.

If you currently don’t have a mortgage, I would definitely be buying that house you want. Even before your house sells. Especially if you don’t think you will be able to find something similar.


----------



## rapmarks (May 24, 2019)

Buy the house you want before it gets away.   Enjoy these few years .  Your FA isn’t doing the packing and unpacking.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Personally I would avoid 2 moves.
> 
> There are 2 options:
> - If Maryann's heart is set on the small new home in NH, she should put a deposit down on that home and get a home equity loan against her current home or get a mortgage with the plan to pay it off after her current home gets sold.  If the new house is going to be completed in 7 months, then the loan is really needed for another 6 months or so.  Ride it out with the new home + current home for a year until her husband retires.
> ...




See my comment above to am1. FA says no to a mortgage on the new home- the fees associated with it included. I assume that would also be for the home equity. 

We will be doing the inspection and taking care of what has to be done, so no harm with our house being on the market now.

We know we will most likely lose the NH home. Maybe a resale will come up at some point there.

If we somehow got lucky (I doubt it) and our home sold quickly- great. We could buy the NH home and rent a few months until husband retires in Dec. Yeah- that would be the hard part for me, but having the other house will make it worth it, so that is the best case scenario.

Also- the NH builder would take a contingency if he knows our home is listed for sale. Need a lot of luck with that also, though, so nothing to count on.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I've told the story before about our home just before this one. Beautiful 3 story painted lady Victorian. Pink with ivory trim with accents of burgundy, hunter green and mint. Absolutely magnificent. And the freakin' realtor wanted us to paint it white or green or any color besides pink. It was my dream home, if not in my dream area. Took us 10 months to sell that house -- 10 months where we already owned the current house, so two mortgage payments. Two years later we were refinancing our current home and they'd pulled the old home as part of the comps (10 minutes away from this one). Comment on the comp was that it had taken 10 months to sell because it was an "undesirable style". Um, how about it was 2010/2011 and the market sucked at that time.




"Undesirable style," my ass.  That's a lovely home!  Might take the right buyer, but there is nothing "undesirable" about a home like that.  

Saw this little gem the other day on a side street here in New Orleans' Garden District.  Tiny, shotgun style house, nothing exceptional.  It's For Sale, for the low, low, bargain price of $495,000.  





Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

slip said:


> I wouldn’t get the Home warranty unless your furnace/a/c and whatever else you are leaving are really old, as in past their normal life expectancies.
> 
> If you currently don’t have a mortgage, I would definitely be buying that house to want. Even before your house sells. Especially if you don’t think you will be able to find something similar.




Our AC and washer/dryer are over 10 years old. All else is good.

I will run the house purchase by the FA again and see what he says.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> "Undesirable style," my ass.  That's a lovely home!  Might take the right buyer, but there is nothing "undesirable" about a home like that.
> 
> Saw this little gem the other day on a side street here in New Orleans' Garden District.  Tiny, shotgun style house, nothing exceptional.  It's For Sale, for the low, low, bargain price of $495,000.
> 
> ...




Hey Dave! How do you like New Orleans?

That house is adorable! But the price- phew!


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Hey Dave! How do you like New Orleans?
> 
> That house is adorable! But the price- phew!



Hi Mary Ann,  New Orleans is a really interesting city, and we've thoroughly enjoyed being here.  We're enjoying it more away from the French Quarter than in it.  So many beautiful homes here.  I've taken a lot of pictures as we've walked around the Garden District.  See my thread "New Orleans Avenue Plaza mini review" to see pictures of what we've seen here.  It's been fun.  Tomorrow we board the cruise ship and head for Cozumel! 

Housing here is amazing.  Everything from tiny shacks to huge mansions, side by side on city streets.  No rhyme or reason to it.  Some are owned by famous people (saw Anne Rice's former home, [the fourth image, below], and a bus driver pointed out a huge church-looking structure recently purchased by Beyonce and Jay Z [ no image of that one.]  The tiny house above is the only one I've seen with a price tag on it, but if it's typical, then the big homes must be really spendy!  The last image below is a house For Rent, but I don't know for how much.

Dave

Some of the houses we've seen here:


----------



## slip (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Our AC and washer/dryer are over 10 years old. All else is good.
> 
> I will run the house purchase by the FA again and see what he says.



I don’t think he will change his mind and he’s right, that would be the best scenario. But sometimes you just have to make it happen. To me it would depend on how much you looked and if you are pretty certain you won’t find something like that property again. 

That’s just me, we all have different tolerances for risk but with no mortgage right now. I don’t see a lot of risk.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> "Undesirable style," my ass.  That's a lovely home!  Might take the right buyer, but there is nothing "undesirable" about a home like that.
> 
> Saw this little gem the other day on a side street here in New Orleans' Garden District.  Tiny, shotgun style house, nothing exceptional.  It's For Sale, for the low, low, bargain price of $495,000.
> 
> ...



Alright, Dave found his retirement home!! 

I bet you can get it for $494,000.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

slip said:


> Alright, Dave found his retirement home!!
> 
> I bet you can get it for $494,000.



Ssshh!  You'll spoil the deal!  

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Hi Mary Ann,  New Orleans is a really interesting city, and we've thoroughly enjoyed being here.  We're enjoying it more away from the French Quarter than in it.  So many beautiful homes here.  I've taken a lot of pictures as we've walked around the Garden District.  See my thread "New Orleans Avenue Plaza mini review" to see pictures of what we've seen here.  It's been fun.  Tomorrow we board the cruise ship and head for Cozumel!
> 
> Housing here is amazing.  Everything from tiny shacks to huge mansions, side by side on city streets.  No rhyme or reason to it.  Some are owned by famous people (saw Anne Rice's former home, [the fourth image, below], and a bus driver pointed out a huge church-looking structure recently purchased by Beyonce and Jay Z [ no image of that one.]  The tiny house above is the only one I've seen with a price tag on it, but if it's typical, then the big homes must be really spendy!  The last image below is a house For Rent, but I don't know for how much.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave.

Did you do a Plantation Tour?

Richard


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Did you do a Plantation Tour?
> 
> Richard



Hi Richard.  Yes, Oak Alley and Houmas House.  Check my thread https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-orleans-avenue-plaza-mini-review.290597/ for pictures and some details. 

Dave


----------



## bogey21 (May 24, 2019)

Krteczech said:


> I believe nowadays most of the house hunting is done on Internet. It is important to get excellent photos done by a professional...



I agree with this.  I am convinced that what sold my Son's house for more than I thought it was worth were the professionally done photos the Realtor posted on the Internet.  The house was 100% empty.   IMO the photos were better than the real thing and brought traffic to the property...

George


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

slip said:


> I don’t think he will change his mind and he’s right, that would be the best scenario. But sometimes you just have to make it happen. To me it would depend on how much you looked and if you are pretty certain you won’t find something like that property again.
> 
> That’s just me, we all have different tolerances for risk but with no mortgage right now. I don’t see a lot of risk.




OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!

I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.

Someone pinch me...


----------



## am1 (May 24, 2019)

Your son could buy a condo for you to live in.  He collects rent and sees the condo increase in value.  Then afterwards he lives in it or rents it out.  Not easy but workable.

I’m sure no FA would advise a client to buy a house before selling the first one (unless in a hot market) that does not make them right but covers theirs and yours downside.  They do not want you to take added risk.  Either plan can work.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Hi Mary Ann,  New Orleans is a really interesting city, and we've thoroughly enjoyed being here.  We're enjoying it more away from the French Quarter than in it.  So many beautiful homes here.  I've taken a lot of pictures as we've walked around the Garden District.  See my thread "New Orleans Avenue Plaza mini review" to see pictures of what we've seen here.  It's been fun.  Tomorrow we board the cruise ship and head for Cozumel!
> 
> Housing here is amazing.  Everything from tiny shacks to huge mansions, side by side on city streets.  No rhyme or reason to it.  Some are owned by famous people (saw Anne Rice's former home, [the fourth image, below], and a bus driver pointed out a huge church-looking structure recently purchased by Beyonce and Jay Z [ no image of that one.]  The tiny house above is the only one I've seen with a price tag on it, but if it's typical, then the big homes must be really spendy!  The last image below is a house For Rent, but I don't know for how much.
> 
> ...




Very awesome! Enjoy your cruise to Mexico!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

am1 said:


> Your son could buy a condo for you to live in.  He collects rent and sees the condo increase in value.  Then afterwards he lives in it or rents it out.  Not easy but workable.
> 
> I’m sure no FA would advise a client to buy a house before selling the first one (unless in a hot market) that does not make them right but covers theirs and yours downside.  They do not want you to take added risk.  Either plan can work.



Hey- am1 that is a great idea also! I love the ideas people post on here.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...




That is well beyond exciting news!! Congratulations! Keep us posted! (As if there was any doubt. Lol!)

Dave


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I've told the story before about our home just before this one. Beautiful 3 story painted lady Victorian. Pink with ivory trim with accents of burgundy, hunter green and mint. Absolutely magnificent. And the freakin' realtor wanted us to paint it white or green or any color besides pink. It was my dream home, if not in my dream area. Took us 10 months to sell that house -- 10 months where we already owned the current house, so two mortgage payments. Two years later we were refinancing our current home and they'd pulled the old home as part of the comps (10 minutes away from this one). Comment on the comp was that it had taken 10 months to sell because it was an "undesirable style". Um, how about it was 2010/2011 and the market sucked at that time.



So your own comp worked against you twice! ACK! 

More and more frequently, I am seeing buyers painting out our Charleston pinks, salmons, aquas, and haint blues and replacing them with grays, whites or beiges. It drives me crazy! People move here because they love our charm and then they paint it away.

Senior owners of the big mansions, mostly South of Broad, are finding that their children don't want them, just as they don't want their antiques, sterling, fine china and crystal. Due to that and increased traffic, tourists and flooding issues, the big houses are sitting on the market and decreasing in value. As a result some have managed to get permits to break them into three to five condos. Instead of two cars to park there could be ten! Most of which would have to be parked on the street. Streets that already don't have enough parking. It's a different market out there now.


----------



## am1 (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...




Congrats.  Hopefully it works and you never look back. It is a lot easier if you van payout right for it.


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So here is the thing. I have been home now since the end of Sept. This home was great to come home to everyday after being out in the world working. It is like a retreat. It is peaceful. We have all the conveniences we need. I love it.
> 
> But it is too isolating to stay here. Not just as we age but even right now. We need to put ourselves into a community setting with people our own age.  Also- while we are still youngish and healthy we want to physically (and mentally) do this move. We have no one to help us to do anything. The longer we wait- who knows how we will feel (physically). You get to a point where there is no time like the present! In our 50s it would be one thing- but not at this age. I see my husband has slowed down a lot- his stamina is not what it used to be (heck- neither is mine- but i have much more than he does).
> 
> ...



OK. What you should do, what you want to do and will do in a given situation could be three different things. I thought I'd read that you are private people and don't like being around many people and a lot of outside stimulation. And I believe that you are already experiencing physical challenges with your knee and was there something else? Do you plan to do your own packing and then have a mover load your items into a storage unit/POD?  Seems already physically challenging and that you will have to pay at one time or another for someone to do it...perhaps twice. Our worst moves have been when we have stored furniture. On one of those, the damage claims were more than the cost of the whole move! It was a nightmare.

Having bought houses that had a home warranty, we found them to be useless. On the other hand, as a former realtor I found that buyers don't seem to know that and find comfort in one being included. I don't know about now but realtors used to get incentive money when we sold one. You need to read the exclusions and fine print if you choose to provide one.

Also most buyers and inspectors don't check for permits. However, should something happen, like a fire from the wood stove, the new owners insurance company might find there was no permit and refuse to pay. Then they might sue you.

We've bought a number of houses which we had inspected only to discover later that the inspector missed a whole lot. I realize that they can't see inside walls but one would think that they would have noticed a whole floor support beam under the house not supported! When we commented on light switches that didn't work or sagging floors, he just said, "Oh, that's just Charleston."

So many of these decisions are "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situations.  You'll get through this though!


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> LOL! I do not. But I do perceive 70 as old"er" and I don't want to wait until then.
> 
> You know- if you met me you would sense the energy I have- people always tell me I have way too much! LOL!
> 
> ...



You both have shoulder problems and are going to pack and move boxes and furniture twice? At what point in life does one say, "I just can't do that as it could do _more_ damage and affect the rest of the life I am hoping to have"? Time to call in help from your son and other friends and relatives or professionals.


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> See my comment above to am1. FA says no to a mortgage on the new home- the fees associated with it included. I assume that would also be for the home equity.
> 
> We will be doing the inspection and taking care of what has to be done, so no harm with our house being on the market now.
> 
> ...



I agree with you and your FA that, given your financial situation and the remoteness, size and probability of not selling quickly, it is not wise to risk purchasing another home prior to selling. We lived in 20 homes over 40 years of our almost 51 years of marriage (1 added after 40 years making the total 21). We learned not to purchase before selling unless the company hubby was working for was paying the expense of one or both until closings took place. We've been fortunate that most of our actual moving expenses have been paid for by the company.


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> "Undesirable style," my ass.  That's a lovely home!  Might take the right buyer, but there is nothing "undesirable" about a home like that.
> 
> Saw this little gem the other day on a side street here in New Orleans' Garden District.  Tiny, shotgun style house, nothing exceptional.  It's For Sale, for the low, low, bargain price of $495,000.
> 
> ...



Cute house! Not raised high enough off the ground for me to live it in NO. If it's in good shape inside, it seems to be priced right for the Garden District and historical value.


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Hi Mary Ann,  New Orleans is a really interesting city, and we've thoroughly enjoyed being here.  We're enjoying it more away from the French Quarter than in it.  So many beautiful homes here.  I've taken a lot of pictures as we've walked around the Garden District.  See my thread "New Orleans Avenue Plaza mini review" to see pictures of what we've seen here.  It's been fun.  Tomorrow we board the cruise ship and head for Cozumel!
> 
> Housing here is amazing.  Everything from tiny shacks to huge mansions, side by side on city streets.  No rhyme or reason to it.  Some are owned by famous people (saw Anne Rice's former home, [the fourth image, below], and a bus driver pointed out a huge church-looking structure recently purchased by Beyonce and Jay Z [ no image of that one.]  The tiny house above is the only one I've seen with a price tag on it, but if it's typical, then the big homes must be really spendy!  The last image below is a house For Rent, but I don't know for how much.
> 
> ...



Glad you are enjoying it! I haven't been to NO since before Hugo but I am glad to see that Ann Rice's house is still purple! Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...



Well congratulations!  I am still reading this thread, posting away and you've already settled things!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...



I’m so very happy for you. Congrats and you will be so happy because you are getting exactly what you want.


----------



## DaveNV (May 24, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Cute house! Not raised high enough off the ground for me to live it in NO. If it's in good shape inside, it seems to be priced right for the Garden District and historical value.



I don't know if it's right, but a tour guide on the bus yesterday said the Garden District was the highest elevation in the City. So maybe that house is ok as is?  It was right at street level, but not raised much above grade. 

Dave


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I don't know if it's right, but a tour guide on the bus yesterday said the Garden District was the highest elevation in the City. So maybe that house is ok as is?  It was right at street level, but not raised much above grade.
> 
> Dave



Being at the highest elevation in NO is not necessarily high enough! Same here.


----------



## pittle (May 24, 2019)

How exciting!  I am so glad this is working out for you!  You have had a tough year and this is the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## clifffaith (May 24, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I don't know if it's right, but a tour guide on the bus yesterday said the Garden District was the highest elevation in the City. So maybe that house is ok as is?  It was right at street level, but not raised much above grade.
> 
> Dave



We were in New Orleans about 18 months after Katrina. The Garden District had lots more wind damage than flooding issues. We went to Commander's Palace, which is a few blocks from Avenue Plaza, for dinner and they'd just reopened a week or so before because it took that long to get repairs done, and then they'd lost so many of their staff too who'd been forced to move away. Mrs.  Brennan was greeting people and when Cliff said we were so glad to see them open she through her arms around him and thanked us so much for being there that evening. On a previous visit, before Katrina, we took a bus tour of the river plantations and as he was bringing us back into the city the bus driver pointed out pumps that were under an overpass and commented that they weren't going to do anyone any good because they'd be the first thing that got flooded.


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> Someone pinch me...


Congrats, Mary Ann! I knew you'd do the right thing. Now. . . .NO COLD FEET!

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Congrats, Mary Ann! I knew you'd do the right thing. Now. . . .NO COLD FEET!
> 
> Jim




OMG JIM! I feel like I am dreaming! We have to go up to NH next weekend to deal with the details. I am very excited and hope all works out!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...


 
Wow, that’s awesome!!!!

I think the only thing left for me to know is what time do we have to be there for the house warming party.

Seriously, this is great. Get us some pictures of the lot, we’d love to see it.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

slip said:


> Wow, that’s awesome!!!!
> 
> I think the only thing left for me to know is what time do we have to be there for the house warming party.
> 
> Seriously, this is great. Get us some pictures of the lot, we’d love to see it.




I will try to get pics on here as soon as possible. We have to go up next weekend and pick out some stuff. Love everyone here!


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We were in New Orleans about 18 months after Katrina. The Garden District had lots more wind damage than flooding issues. We went to Commander's Palace, which is a few blocks from Avenue Plaza, for dinner and they'd just reopened a week or so before because it took that long to get repairs done, and then they'd lost so many of their staff too who'd been forced to move away. Mrs.  Brennan was greeting people and when Cliff said we were so glad to see them open she through her arms around him and thanked us so much for being there that evening. On a previous visit, before Katrina, we took a bus tour of the river plantations and as he was bringing us back into the city the bus driver pointed out pumps that were under an overpass and commented that they weren't going to do anyone any good because they'd be the first thing that got flooded.



However, with Global Warming, waters rising and more frequent storms, flooding could well be an increasing issue for any coastal area. Seeing the change here. The water is returning to the creeks and marsh areas here that were filled in. Fortunately neither of our houses are on such ground or have come near to flooding. However with each storm and super full moon high tide I see the waters inching further and further than I've seen before. In the spirit of this thread, we still love it here but it's hard to know when to cut and run for high ground before the market drops out from under us.

I miss eating at Commander's Palace!


----------



## Talent312 (May 24, 2019)

Every few months our insurance agent mails brochures about flood insurance. 
She's wasting a stamp on us 'cuz our house is on the top of a hill and won't ever flood.

But this brings up the thought that one should consider the possibility when house hunting.
.


----------



## jackio (May 24, 2019)

Congratulations Mary Ann!  May you have many years of happiness in your new home.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying. This Saturday we go back up to select options. 

http://weirsbeachvillagenh.com/photos/


----------



## DancingWaters (May 24, 2019)

Mary Ann
Your future home looks terrific!!   I would have went for it too.  How far is it from your son?  I certainly would fall in love with that too!  You must be like me, so undecided, over think things, but when you see what you want, you go for it.
Congratulations!


----------



## GrayFal (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying. This Saturday we go back up to select options.
> 
> http://weirsbeachvillagenh.com/photos/


Looks lovely. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly.


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying. This Saturday we go back up to select options.
> 
> http://weirsbeachvillagenh.com/photos/


These look like great homes and perfect for the 2 of you with  a guest bedroom to spare! Congratulations on moving forward with this!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2019)

DancingWaters said:


> Mary Ann
> Your future home looks terrific!!   I would have went for it too.  How far is it from your son?  I certainly would fall in love with that too!  You must be like me, so undecided, over think things, but when you see what you want, you go for it.
> Congratulations!



It is only 25 miles to where our son lives and 10 minutes from where he works! Tonight we signed to reserve the lot we wanted (only 1 left for a walk out basement) and going up on Saturday to pick out the options and sign paperwork. In NH they do not require an atty so we have to decide what to do regarding that. I did contact one already. I love this place and it is a rarity in the state. It is like 5 or 10 minutes from the town I originally wanted to live in.

And it is near the Lake. Once we move I am going to buy season passes for the MS Mt Washington so I can ride whenever I want!

I am praying it will all work out. Really- there were only like 4 or 5 lots left!


----------



## Karen G (May 24, 2019)

It sounds great and it will be fun to be part of a brand new community where everyone will be "newcomer."


----------



## rapmarks (May 24, 2019)

Congratulations,  I actually know someone who lives nearby.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Congratulations,  I actually know someone who lives nearby.




Oh, wow! Well, maybe I will meet him/her one day.


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2019)

We stayed at a timeshare a couple of times in that area. Village of Winnepissauki . The beach is very nice.
Have you got a St Joseph to bury in your yard of your present house.?
Doing this will make your house sell.
Good Luck!
Silentg


----------



## lovetotravel77 (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. Yes. I know you are right. My logical mind tells me this also. We have just lived here so long and we are such homebodies- but I am trying to look at it as an adventure! What the hell. It is now or never! I think sometimes when we are fearful it is telling us we have to take action now.
> 
> We were planning to do this first next spring. Then January 2020. Then this Sept. when we get back from Utah. And now here we are- going to do it now!
> 
> I think I will need to open the Margarita bottle this weekend. LOL!


BEST of luck! Yes, this is an adventure! We are in the same boat, house recently listed as we are semi retiring, becoming true empty nesters in August, "taking the plunge" and moving west of Orlando. We will be renting for at least a year or two, to determine if we like the area. If not, we will rent in the Tampa area. Very exciting, we are mentally ready, but stressful at the same time, showing a home, having to keep it in tip top shape all the time, but I try to take one day at a time. Good memories will be made in the next phase, have faith!


----------



## mpizza (May 25, 2019)

Congratulations!  So happy you are moving forward with your dream house!

Maria


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

silentg said:


> We stayed at a timeshare a couple of times in that area. Village of Winnepissauki . The beach is very nice.
> Have you got a St Joseph to bury in your yard of your present house.?
> Doing this will make your house sell.
> Good Luck!
> Silentg



Thanks! I forgot about the St. Joseph statue thing! I have to get one!

Yes- I remember when you stayed there- you didn't have such a great experience. LOL! That beach is not somewhere I would go- except maybe in the off season just to hang by the water. As you know it can get very crowded in the summer and the water quality leaves a lot to be desired since it is a small, shallow swimming area.

Anyway- I am praying it works out. We reserved the lot- but we only have 10 days to sign the contract and give a deposit- including al the upgrade money up front.

Meanwhile, my husband is working and we can't get up there until Friday or Saturday and I can't see how we can get an attorney to look at it until after we sign, so I am very nervous.

In NY, we would just give a good faith deposit which would go in escrow until the attorney could review the contract. Then we would go into the attorney's office and sign and he would send it to the seller.

So this is rather scary to me. NH does not require an atty and supposedly the agent and buyers agent handle everything, along with the title company. But we don't have a buyers agent- why would we need one now? I was the one that found the place on line a couple of years ago.

On top of that it is- well- not a technically a leased lot- we would own the lease/lot. The property used to be a trailer park back in the day and when the other developer bought it he made changes to the already approved land to make the development work. So all the buyers pay like $100 one time for a 99 year renewable "lease" -renews for free again- when the developer is done building the "lease" goes to the HOA and everything is divided amongst the 85 homeowners.

All new to me.....


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> BEST of luck! Yes, this is an adventure! We are in the same boat, house recently listed as we are semi retiring, becoming true empty nesters in August, "taking the plunge" and moving west of Orlando. We will be renting for at least a year or two, to determine if we like the area. If not, we will rent in the Tampa area. Very exciting, we are mentally ready, but stressful at the same time, showing a home, having to keep it in tip top shape all the time, but I try to take one day at a time. Good memories will be made in the next phase, have faith!



Thanks! Good luck also!

I didn't sleep a wink all night. My adrenaline was on overdrive.


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying. This Saturday we go back up to select options.
> 
> http://weirsbeachvillagenh.com/photos/



Sweet! I like what I'm seeing and looks like it offers a lot and in an area you love. So happy for you!
I didn't read that this is an over 55 community or that the landscaping, etc., is maintained. Did I miss it? Nice to have the basement for extra space and that it's a walkout! Enjoy the process! I'd be so excited too!


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> It is only 25 miles to where our son lives and 10 minutes from where he works! Tonight we signed to reserve the lot we wanted (only 1 left for a walk out basement) and going up on Saturday to pick out the options and sign paperwork. In NH they do not require an atty so we have to decide what to do regarding that. I did contact one already. I love this place and it is a rarity in the state. It is like 5 or 10 minutes from the town I originally wanted to live in.
> 
> And it is near the Lake. Once we move I am going to buy season passes for the MS Mt Washington so I can ride whenever I want!
> 
> I am praying it will all work out. Really- there were only like 4 or 5 lots left!



Fantastic that you will be so close to your son too!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Sweet! I like what I'm seeing and looks like it offers a lot and in an area you love. So happy for you!
> I didn't read that this is an over 55 community or that the landscaping, etc., is maintained. Did I miss it? Nice to have the basement for extra space and that it's a walkout! Enjoy the process! I'd be so excited too!



Thanks. It is not a 55+, nor is it gated. But the realtor said most people are 40+ and a little under half are seasonal homes. They mow the grass and they plow the road. There is a clubhouse and a small pool. That's about it.


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2019)

Mary Ann if you can be there to make suggestions when the photographer comes I strongly recommend it. You know the best features of your house. If you can't be there then take pictures yourself and send them to the realtor showing what you want the photographer to make sure he or she gets shots of.

The house we lived in for 23 years before moving to Florida was on the market for over a year before it finally sold. Far longer than it should have taken because it is a very desirable neighborhood and has one of the best elementary schools of the eleven in that school district. The pictures the listing realtor took totally missed most of the best features of the house. Eventually the owner wised up and went with a different realtor because after that there were fantastic pictures and the house sold. Our son was the one who told us to look at the pictures when the house was first listed. Neither he, my husband nor I could believe it. Both our master bedroom and our son's bedroom each had two closets and not a single picture showed them. The pictures of our downstairs family room were horrible and never showed there was a bathroom down there nor how light the room was due to the extra windows we had the builder put in. Even the new listing indicates the garage is large and has great built in storage but didn't have any pictures of the fantastic shelves my husband built and the nice workbench. To make matters worse we had added on a huge family room and deck in addition to putting a french door to the deck in our bedroom and angling it out like we did the door in the family room. Those few feet made our bedroom seem much larger and the french door made the room lighter and gave it pizzazz. You can see it a little looking out the door to the deck on the left in the first picture. The deck is as wide as as the family room so is bigger than it looks in the picture and has built in benches and a gate at the top of the steps which you can't see. The only picture the first realtor used that showed that family room at all didn't even show as much of the family room as the bottom picture does. There were no pictures of the deck at all. The sad part was that the house stayed on the market for longer than it would have if the first realtor had done a better job. It was a divorce, the wife got the house and she got desperate because she is terrible with money. She's in her later 30's and has a good paying job. We've known her whole family since she was little because her younger brother and our son were friends. We went to her wedding. She ended up taking a lot less for the house because she was going under financially and was going to lose it to foreclosure. That was the only time we know of that her parents didn't bail her out which really surprised us because she has two grade school aged boys. With them both retired now they must have finally said no more. We know what she's like and the three of us have wondered if the first realtor had issues with her and refused to do more than the bare minimum. Or perhaps that realtor knows her ex who is a really nice guy or his family. If that is the case I can guarantee that person wouldn't be a fan of hers. She knew our house and wanted it so we never even had to list it but we knew what we were in for dealing with her and she didn't disappoint. 

The first realtor just could just been lazy and lousy at the job. I learned on our second move to kick that kind to the curb and find another realtor. That's easy when you are looking at houses to buy but you're stuck with them when your the seller. Our son closed on their first house last month. I did  a lot of over the phone hand holding and teaching in his search and putting in bids on two different places. He didn't understand just how bad the first realtor he was working with was until he found someone who is really good.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Mary Ann if you can be there to make suggestions when the photographer comes I strongly recommend it. You know the best features of your house. If you can't be there then take pictures yourself and send them to the realtor showing what you want the photographer to make sure he or she gets shots of.
> 
> The house we lived in for 23 years before moving to Florida was on the market for over a year before it finally sold. Far longer than it should have taken because it is a very desirable neighborhood and has one of the best elementary schools of the eleven in that school district. The pictures the listing realtor took totally missed most of the best features of the house. Eventually the owner wised up and went with a different realtor because after that there were fantastic pictures and the house sold. Our son was the one who told us to look at the pictures when the house was first listed. Neither he, my husband nor I could believe it. Both our master bedroom and our son's bedroom each had two closets and not a single picture showed them. The pictures of our downstairs family room were horrible and never showed there was a bathroom down there nor how light the room was due to the extra windows we had the builder put in. Even the new listing indicates the garage is large and has great built in storage but didn't have any pictures of the fantastic shelves my husband built and the nice workbench. To make matters worse we had added on a huge family room and deck in addition to putting a french door to the deck in our bedroom and angling it out like we did the door in the family room. Those few feet made our bedroom seem much larger and the french door made the room lighter and gave it pizzazz. You can see it a little looking out the door to the deck on the left in the first picture. The deck is as wide as as the family room so is bigger than it looks in the picture and has built in benches and a gate at the top of the steps which you can't see. The only picture the first realtor used that showed that family room at all didn't even show as much of the family room as the bottom picture does. There were no pictures of the deck at all. The sad part was that the house stayed on the market for longer than it would have if the first realtor had done a better job. It was a divorce, the wife got the house and she got desperate because she is terrible with money. She's in her later 30's and has a good paying job. We've known her whole family since she was little because her younger brother and our son were friends. We went to her wedding. She ended up taking a lot less for the house because she was going under financially and was going to lose it to foreclosure. That was the only time we know of that her parents didn't bail her out which really surprised us because she has two grade school aged boys. With them both retired now they must have finally said no more. We know what she's like and the three of us have wondered if the first realtor had issues with her and refused to do more than the bare minimum. Or perhaps that realtor knows her ex who is a really nice guy or his family. If that is the case I can guarantee that person wouldn't be a fan of hers. She knew our house and wanted it so we never even had to list it but we knew what we were in for dealing with her and she didn't disappoint.
> 
> The first realtor just could just been lazy and lousy at the job. I learned on our second move to kick that kind to the curb and find another realtor. That's easy when you are looking at houses to buy but you're stuck with them when your the seller. Our son closed on their first house last month. I did  a lot of over the phone hand holding and teaching in his search and putting in bids on two different places. He didn't understand just how bad the first realtor he was working with was until he found someone who is really good.




Very nice house! Yes- I am going to be here when the photographer comes and also the realtor will be here because we have to sign for the listing.

The realtors did say they have a great photographer so we shall see. They said they make sure the pixels are good for cell phone viewing and so forth also.


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Very nice house! Yes- I am going to be here when the photographer comes and also the realtor will be here because we have to sign for the listing.
> 
> The realtors did say they have a great photographer so we shall see. They said they make sure the pixels are good for cell phone viewing and so forth also.



I wanted to post what I did because I think there are a lot of people reading this thread and hopefully learning a from it. I can speak from experience when I say there has been a lot of very valuable information given by the people posting in this thread. Some people may be following this thread out of curiosity but down the road they may find themselves needing and remembering what they've read.


----------



## Panina (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...


I am so happy for you! The best news.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I wanted to post what I did because I think there are a lot of people reading this thread and hopefully learning a from it. I can speak from experience when I say there has been a lot of very valuable information given by the people posting in this thread. Some people may be following this thread out of curiosity but down the road they may find themselves needing and remembering what they've read.



For sure! It has been a long while, but we have had our share of real estate transactions and many have been stressful. There are always a ton of things to worry about and I find if I don;t worry about them they come back to bite me!

Some people can buy and sell things and be oblivious and everything works out just fine. Some people are extremely lucky that nothing goes wrong. People like me who know the devil is in the details always have a hard time! LOL!

These threads and posts on TUG are always so helpful. I have learned a lot about a lot of things over the years. So very much appreciated!


----------



## bogey21 (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying.



Builder must be doing something right.  Plat shows majority of lots sold with very few left...

George


----------



## bogey21 (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Meanwhile, my husband is working and we can't get up there until Friday or Saturday and I can't see how we can get an attorney to look at it until after we sign, so I am very nervous.



I have never used an attorney for any of my many RE purchases.  I just read the contract and asked a lot of  questions.  The key IMO is not to let them rush you trough the signing process.  What you might do is get there early and knock on doors of some of what will be your new neighbors and ask them about their buying experience.  But if you are nervous not having an attorney, by all means get one...

George


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> For sure! It has been a long while, but we have had our share of real estate transactions and many have been stressful. There are always a ton of things to worry about and I find if I don;t worry about them they come back to bite me!
> 
> Some people can buy and sell things and be oblivious and everything works out just fine. Some people are extremely lucky that nothing goes wrong. People like me who know the devil is in the details always have a hard time! LOL!



I too like to be prepared and am a detail person. I find it pays off because when things come up, and something usually does, I'm prepared to handle it so things rarely reach a problem state. This is one of the ways people make their own luck.

I'm really excited for you that you found what you wanted and it makes it even better that your financial person says you can and should do it. And being close to your son will be wonderful. Will this be a closer drive to work for your husband? Or will he be retiring when you move? If you said I missed it or am just forgetting.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG JIM! I feel like I am dreaming! We have to go up to NH next weekend to deal with the details. I am very excited and hope all works out!



Mary Ann:  I'm so happy for you and you are getting exactly what you wanted.... I so hope things fall into place for me next year when I sell my place and move to a small condo.


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks! I forgot about the St. Joseph statue thing! I have to get one!
> 
> Yes- I remember when you stayed there- you didn't have such a great experience. LOL! That beach is not somewhere I would go- except maybe in the off season just to hang by the water. As you know it can get very crowded in the summer and the water quality leaves a lot to be desired since it is a small, shallow swimming area.
> 
> ...


Maryann,
We stayed at the NH timeshare twice, first time was so nice that we went back again timing was bad second time, the area had a drought and the water was contaminated, I’m sure it’s better now. We also rode the Mt Washington Boat the first trip. And went to The Castle in the clouds. Are you a member of RCI ? You could go there to visit for a week if they have available units. I can check for you if you are not a member?
Silentg


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I've told the story before about our home just before this one. Beautiful 3 story painted lady Victorian. Pink with ivory trim with accents of burgundy, hunter green and mint. Absolutely magnificent. And the freakin' realtor wanted us to paint it white or green or any color besides pink. It was my dream home, if not in my dream area. Took us 10 months to sell that house -- 10 months where we already owned the current house, so two mortgage payments. Two years later we were refinancing our current home and they'd pulled the old home as part of the comps (10 minutes away from this one). Comment on the comp was that it had taken 10 months to sell because it was an "undesirable style". Um, how about it was 2010/2011 and the market sucked at that time.



I love the color! It is a Victorian style home so bright pink works!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying. This Saturday we go back up to select options.
> 
> http://weirsbeachvillagenh.com/photos/



I just love your new community...I just looked at the link and I just love where your going to live at... Thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2019)

Mary Ann, congratulations on the new house!

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, and if it has I apologize, but one of the pieces of advice we were given by several people, and did follow, was to get an inspection on the house we were selling BEFORE we listed it.  This allowed us to fix anything that needed to be fixed in the way, and the amount, we wanted.  We ended up needed to remove the balcony from the second floor master bedroom as it had rotted out.  My removing it instead of replacing it, we saved a lot of money.  There were some other minor things that we had fixed as well.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I too like to be prepared and am a detail person. I find it pays off because when things come up, and something usually does, I'm prepared to handle it so things rarely reach a problem state. This is one of the ways people make their own luck.
> 
> I'm really excited for you that you found what you wanted and it makes it even better that your financial person says you can and should do it. And being close to your son will be wonderful. Will this be a closer drive to work for your husband? Or will he be retiring when you move? If you said I missed it or am just forgetting.



This is in another state. We live in NY and this is in NH. My husband is retiring the end of this year. The new house should be closed on before that. It is just a matter of our current home selling and if it does, depending on the timing,  where to live in between.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Mary Ann, congratulations on the new house!
> 
> I don't know if this has already been mentioned, and if it has I apologize, but one of the pieces of advice we were given by several people, and did follow, was to get an inspection on the house we were selling BEFORE we listed it.  This allowed us to fix anything that needed to be fixed in the way, and the amount, we wanted.  We ended up needed to remove the balcony from the second floor master bedroom as it had rotted out.  My removing it instead of replacing it, we saved a lot of money.  There were some other minor things that we had fixed as well.



We are going to do a pre inspection, yes. But it will coincide with the listing at this point because we want to get it on the market for summer.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while ago after some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...



Hi Mary Ann, I have gotten though reading through page 5 where you said you are buying the new house in NH. Yah! I will read more later and be following your move! Funny thing I was just about to tell you to buy the new house because I think if you are excited about a new chapter in life, it will help you get out of the obsessive thinking and worry about what you are giving up in the Old house and get clarity and confidence to move forward. I did not think your FA would approve it so it is amazing he/she said yes when you went back and he also figured out a way to buy it outright. What a blessing! Terrific outcome. 

I am selling the house we have lived in for only nine years (closes on Jun 12) as well as an office we have owned for 3 years (closes on May 28). I was moving along with both sales since last November but not very excited. We own a second home 168 miles away so that did help relieve some moving stress but I am not sure I wanted to keep that house either over the long term. Then I found a brand new condo flat in early April (all one floor, first story unit, 2 car garage, directly on the San Francisco Bay in a 60 unit new development for a great price that seems below market for the SF BayArea right now. I fell in love with the view on my first visit and we put in an offer and went into contract in April within a week. Keep in mind our primary home was not for sale officially until May and my office was not scheduled to close until end of May. However, focusing on the future and all the fun we will have on the bay watching the sailboats has completely changed my motivation to move. Now both properties are closing before our new condo walk through on June 13 and our new condo closes on June 20, 8 days after our old house closes. We has been approved for a bridge loan in April and we had been thinking of using that as interim loans until we knew for sure when our main house would sell. It sold so fast that now we are rushing to find a day to sign the closing docs since we are in the Virgin Islands until June 9th. And the best part is we can pay cash for the condo and be mortgage free right we DH turns 51 on June 11! 

Okay, I am a bit superstitious and hope telling my story a few weeks before it happens does not jinx us! We have had so many ups and downs to accomplish this. I could go on and on about what has happened since listing the office and house. In March, an oak tree fell on the house and we had to work with insurance to remove the 75 year old oak tree that was 36” at the base and 70’ tall and then hire a roofing company to fix the roof. 

About a week ago, a hit and run driver crashed into a fire hydrant in front of the office, it exploded and gushed water into several office buildings, and water got into my office and 8 other businesses. We had to go there immediately when we found out at 8 pm on a Saturday night (incident happened at 6:30 pm) and hire a 24 hour water extraction company in the middle of the night to get the place back to its prior condition. Then we had to assess the damage and get the realtors and the new buyer to approve our repairs. Unfortunately for this one, my insurance does not cover water incidents so we may not get reimbursed. Also, I neglected to put this office on my insurance renewal by mistake (just a few days before the accident) so first we need to get the office address reinstated before we can put in a claim and see if our circumstances qualify anyway. So we are feeling jinxed right now by the accidents and praying nothing else happens to delay the closings. 

The point of my story is similar to what many others have told you. If you focus on the new chapter of your new life with joy and a sense of adventure, and let the past life stay in its proper place with many many years of happy memories, then it is so much easier to make a decision and be confident to move forward with peace.

I look forward to reading past page 5 later today and hope your move is progressing well and better than ours is!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

silentg said:


> Maryann,
> We stayed at the NH timeshare twice, first time was so nice that we went back again timing was bad second time, the area had a drought and the water was contaminated, I’m sure it’s better now. We also rode the Mt Washington Boat the first trip. And went to The Castle in the clouds. Are you a member of RCI ? You could go there to visit for a week if they have available units. I can check for you if you are not a member?
> Silentg




Oh- that's right! I remember now! We do not belong to RCI but we own a timeshare at Pollard Brook and we do stay via rentals sometimes near where our son lives and also Have XMAS in Meredith.

Thank you for the offer, but hubby is still working and we pretty much have vacations booked up for this year.

I love Castle in the Clouds!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Builder must be doing something right.  Plat shows majority of lots sold with very few left...
> 
> George



The first developer recently sold it and this is a new one. There will be one more phase after this I found out but there again are just a few more lots.

The development started in 2009 and then the market crashed. But now they are selling like hotcakes. There are not many- if any at all- like this in NH.


----------



## amycurl (May 25, 2019)

Which model were you choosing? I love looking at blueprints. *sigh* And, which plat did you get that will give you the walk-out basement (which is a *fantastic* bonus.) And it's nice that there is a small pool. As long as the HOA fees aren't outrageous, this really does seem like the perfect solution for you.

And if your current house closes before you can move into the new construction and/ or DH retires, I would definitely put everything in a POD (where you load up at the old house, have them move it somewhere, and then deliver it to the new house,) and maybe see if you can piece together the time in a timeshare or other furnished rental, so you're not moving *as much* stuff twice.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I have never used an attorney for any of my many RE purchases.  I just read the contract and asked a lot of  questions.  The key IMO is not to let them rush you trough the signing process.  What you might do is get there early and knock on doors of some of what will be your new neighbors and ask them about their buying experience.  But if you are nervous not having an attorney, by all means get one...
> 
> George



That is amazing! In NY we use attorneys for everything! LOL! It is a law actually.

I spoke with the realtor today and told her I am going to call an attorney up there on Tuesday. If the atty. can't review the incompleted/unsigned purchase agreement before Friday since we have to sign it by then,  then we are just going to sign it and keep our fingers crossed. The realtor (keep in mind this is the seller's realtor- we do not have a buyers realtor) said that we can do everything electronically if we want and we can also have a telephone conference so we don't have to drive back up there next weekend. That was a relief! We were just up there and it is a 6 hour drive and my husband commutes all week. Plus we are doing some tasks around our home on the weekends. 

Then afterwards we can set up to meet with the kitchen lady (Can you believe I have to go over a kitchen design again!? LOL! It won't be as nice as ours is that's for sure! The bathroom will not be either!). 

We are trying to keep any upgrades to a bare minimum. It gets way too expensive.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Which model were you choosing? I love loo It is like our first houe size wise! LOL!king at blueprints. *sigh* And, which plat did you get that will give you the walk-out basement (which is a *fantastic* bonus.) And it's nice that there is a small pool. As long as the HOA fees aren't outrageous, this really does seem like the perfect solution for you.
> 
> And if your current house closes before you can move into the new construction and/ or DH retires, I would definitely put everything in a POD (where you load up at the old house, have them move it somewhere, and then deliver it to the new house,) and maybe see if you can piece together the time in a timeshare or other furnished rental, so you're not moving *as much* stuff twice.




It is the little Wolfeboro. Just 4 rooms, 2 bathrooms, walk out basement and one car garage and covered front porch. It is like our very first home was- size-wise- also! LOL!  It is plot 28.

Realtors claims the HOA fees are $159 per month right now. 

Yes- we have looked into the PODS- seems like a good option. I like your idea of a furnished rental!

Thanks!


----------



## jackio (May 25, 2019)

It looks beautiful, and the community seems terrific!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Hi Mary Ann, I have gotten though reading through page 5 where you said you are buying the new house in NH. Yah! I will read more later and be following your move! Funny thing I was just about to tell you to buy the new house because I think if you are excited about a new chapter in life, it will help you get out of the obsessive thinking and worry about what you are giving up in the Old house and get clarity and confidence to move forward. I did not think your FA would approve it so it is amazing he/she said yes when you went back and he also figured out a way to buy it outright. What a blessing! Terrific outcome.
> 
> I am selling the house we have lived in for only nine years (closes on Jun 12) as well as an office we have owned for 3 years (closes on May 28). I was moving along with both sales since last November but not very excited. We own a second home 168 miles away so that did help relieve some moving stress but I am not sure I wanted to keep that house either over the long term. Then I found a brand new condo flat in early April (all one floor, first story unit, 2 car garage, directly on the San Francisco Bay in a 60 unit new development for a great price that seems below market for the SF BayArea right now. I fell in love with the view on my first visit and we put in an offer and went into contract in April within a week. Keep in mind our primary home was not for sale officially until May and my office was not scheduled to close until end of May. However, focusing on the future and all the fun we will have on the bay watching the sailboats has completely changed my motivation to move. Now both properties are closing before our new condo walk through on June 13 and our new condo closes on June 20, 8 days after our old house closes. We has been approved for a bridge loan in April and we had been thinking of using that as interim loans until we knew for sure when our main house would sell. It sold so fast that now we are rushing to find a day to sign the closing docs since we are in the Virgin Islands until June 9th. And the best part is we can pay cash for the condo and be mortgage free right we DH turns 51 on June 11!
> 
> ...




Wow! I can so relate to your story! I mean- we have had issues in the past with real estate transactions! Even my parents house after they passed- a tree bough came crashing on the gutter and smashed it- on Closing day!

I have tons of stories also.

That is awesome about your new condo! Lots of luck with everything! I get superstitious also blabbing about this whole thing but I am an expressive personality and I have to let it out because I am so excited! LOL!

You are right- we have to focus on the positive stuff and it all will eventually fall into place. Now if I could only sleep!

PS- did you use an atty for your condo? In NH- they go right to the contract- no offer first- and then atty's are not required for real estate transactions so a lot of people don;t sue them. This is so foreign to us, being from NY.


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2019)

Here is the website
https://www.villageofwinni.com/
They don’t have anything on RCI til the fall.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the meantime here is the website where we are buying. The smallest home is the one we are buying. This Saturday we go back up to select options.
> 
> http://weirsbeachvillagenh.com/photos/



I just opened the brochure and noticed the map of the lots. Which lot number is the one your getting?  Your right not much left, timing was perfect, it may not have made it through another week. 

I just saw your post, lot 28. I’ll take a look.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! I can so relate to your story! I mean- we have had issues in the past with real estate transactions! Even my parents house after they passed- a tree bough came crashing on the gutter and smashed it- on Closing day!
> 
> I have tons of stories also.
> 
> ...



Glad you could relate to my story. It is certainly stressful esp being in Virgin Islands now for 2 weeks. The trip has been planned since 2018 so we could not reschedule. California is like New Hampshire. We can go into contract as soon as seller and buyer agree. That is probably one factor that drives home prices so high since there is often no time to think, or someone else buys it out from under you. We sold our house on day 1, after a pre-market offer. We accepted 2 hours after the offer and the buyer put down a $72,000 non-refundable, non contingency offer the next day. The buyer waived the financing contingency and they waived the property inspection. Incredible. We doubt they want change their mind and lose $72,000. Plus we could sell it again quickly if they do.

I am most worried about the closing on the office on Tuesday. That is in a smaller business center about 20 miles east Sacramento. If it falls through for any reason, it will take 6-8 months to re-start the process. Commercial sales take longer than home sales esp in smaller markets. It has been in contract for 3.5 months. Then the water accident happened about 2 weeks ago. I was worried the buyer might back out or want more work done. So far, she has not mentioned it and we signed closing papers last Monday. I guess it will finally close since it is Saturday and Monday is a holiday so probably way too late for her to change her mind, right?


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

I looked at photos. I like that it is all one level living. You are right, it is almost sold out. It is really pretty and great curbside appeal. I am glad FA worked out a plan of how you can buy this before selling your house. I think the key now is to look at comps in your old neighborhoods of recent sales and price you house $10K below one that is similar size and equally well maintained. We were priced $100K below  the nearest comp (bc this is Silicon Valley) and we ended up with $105,000 above asking since we priced low.


----------



## Panina (May 25, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I looked at photos. I like that it is all one level living. You are right, it is almost sold out. It is really pretty and great curbside appeal. I am glad FA worked out a plan of how you can buy this before selling your house. I think the key now is to look at comps in your old neighborhoods of recent sales and price you house $10K below one that is similar size and equally well maintained. We were priced $100K below  the nearest comp (bc this is Silicon Valley) and we ended up with $105,000 above asking since we priced low.


I agree, price your house below market to ensure it sells.


----------



## clifffaith (May 25, 2019)

Well I learned something -- I had no idea attorneys were required in a real estate transaction anywhere in the US. I thought that was a British (and by extrapolation possibly a Canadian) thing. Of course my experience is only in CA.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Glad you could relate to my story. It is certainly stressful esp being in Virgin Islands now for 2 weeks. The trip has been planned since 2018 so we could not reschedule. California is like New Hampshire. We can go into contract as soon as seller and buyer agree. That is probably one factor that drives home prices so high since there is often no time to think, or someone else buys it out from under you. We sold our house on day 1, after a pre-market offer. We accepted 2 hours after the offer and the buyer put down a $72,000 non-refundable, non contingency offer the next day. The buyer waived the financing contingency and they waived the property inspection. Incredible. We doubt they want change their mind and lose $72,000. Plus we could sell it again quickly if they do.
> 
> I am most worried about the closing on the office on Tuesday. That is in a smaller business center about 20 miles east Sacramento. If it falls through for any reason, it will take 6-8 months to re-start the process. Commercial sales take longer than home sales esp in smaller markets. It has been in contract for 3.5 months. Then the water accident happened about 2 weeks ago. I was worried the buyer might back out or want more work done. So far, she has not mentioned it and we signed closing papers last Monday. I guess it will finally close since it is Saturday and Monday is a holiday so probably way too late for her to change her mind, right?



I say absolutely I doubt she will change her mind now. I would think she can't back out without some ramifications.

The whole real estate market is so crazy in many places.

 I would feel as you do being on vacation. In fact, we have vacations  for 2 weeks the end of July (timeshares) and 9 days in Utah in Sept that was planned a year ago (nonrefundable airline tickets).

This is the first time I wish we did not have any vacations planned in my entire life! LOL! I am razor focused now on the purchase of the new home and selling the old one. Lost the excitement for the vacations. Crazy.

Try not to worry (easier said than done, I know)- you are just a couple of days away for that closing. Best of luck!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Panina said:


> I agree, price your house below market to ensure it sells.



That is what I did when we sold my parents house and it worked.

Well, as I mentioned the 3 different realtors did comps and all came in different. My realtor says $339,000. The other guy I liked said $280,000 - $320,000 and no higher.  So I was thinking maybe talking to our realtor about listing it for $319,000, but hubby says $329,000. he is also concerned if we have to spend money to fix things per the inspection- and I am sure we will- that is going to take away from our proceeds.

Meanwhile, prior to all this, I was thinking we would be lucky to get $275,00! The town assessor has the market value at $266,000 (and the assessed value at something like $179,000)- but remember he has not seen our home.

So just now the realtor in NH sent me a photo of our lot all staked out!!!


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I say absolutely I doubt she will change her mind now. I would think she can't back out without some ramifications.
> 
> The whole real estate market is so crazy in many places.
> 
> ...



Here’s what always happens to us. We plan vacations 12-18 months in advance and then something big happens right before we leave. Then I cancel vacation to deal with the problem, take some monetary losses on the deposits, and then the thing I canceled for falls through. So this time, I only modified the trip a little to get home for the signing on June 10. That’s it. Hopefully things will work out over the next 2 weeks!

So my advice is to move full speed ahead with doing what your heart desires now and it will be stressful but you can handle all the obstacles that will come up. Do not cancel any vacations or wait until after vacation if you can strike now while the iron is hot. Buy the house you love in NH. Put your NY home on the market as soon as possible at the right asking price so it sells fast. You will have all your TUG friends here cheering you along through this transition and we all want to see the new Mary Ann!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Well I learned something -- I had no idea attorneys were required in a real estate transaction anywhere in the US. I thought that was a British (and by extrapolation possibly a Canadian) thing. Of course my experience is only in CA.



Wow! Not in California either? I am surprised at that!

The reason I wanted an attorney is because of past real estate experiences getting us in a pickle signing things before seeing an atty. It is just not because of the legalese of the contract, but rather that local real estate attorneys usually have the dirt on builders and developments in the area- things like were there sink hole issues in the past, or any funny business going on, or lawsuits against the builder, water issues- things like that. Also- they make sure testing is done for radon, etc.

Also- as I mentioned in one of my other posts, these lots are  what they call "owned lease" lots. Not your typical leased lot- the homeowners actually owns their lots but they are not fee simple deeds. There is only a one time fee of $100 and the lot is yours and anyone you sell your home to for 99 years with no other payments ever due.

During the build out the lease is held by the developer. When the last home is built, sold and closed, all the lots and the land surrounding it will be transferred to the HOA at no cost. Then each homeowner becomes the owner of 1/85 undivided interest of all the land (22 acres total) and the land lease.

So although technically the owners have a home on leased land, they ultimately will be owners of the land lease. So each owner leases- but at no cost- his own lot from the HOA- and each homeowners is an owner of the HOA and, therefore, the entire parcel! How crazy is that?!

For some reason these kinds of situations keep appearing before us in our lives with real estate- where we have pressure to sign on the dotted line quickly. My husband says the heck with an atty- let's just sign. Maybe we will- have a few more days to think about it.

PS- Oh- and btw- right now the homeowners get a property tax bill for their home and the builder gets it for the land and it passes to the homeowner. (I think that is how the realtor explained it) Once everything transfers, then the homeowners will get one tax bill for both their home and lot once it is reassessed.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Here’s what always happens to us. We plan vacations 12-18 months in advance and then something big happens right before we leave. Then I cancel vacation to deal with the problem, take some monetary losses on the deposits, and then the thing I canceled for falls through. So this time, I only modified the trip a little to get home for the signing on June 10. That’s it. Hopefully things will work out over the next 2 weeks!
> 
> So my advice is to move full speed ahead with doing what your heart desires now and it will be stressful but you can handle all the obstacles that will come up. Do not cancel any vacations or wait until after vacation if you can strike now while the iron is hot. Buy the house you love in NH. Put your NY home on the market as soon as possible at the right asking price so it sells fast. You will have all your TUG friends here cheering you along through this transition and we all want to see the new Mary Ann!




Thanks! Everyone here is so great! I wish I had little heart emojis to post!


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I say absolutely I doubt she will change her mind now. I would think she can't back out without some ramifications.
> 
> The whole real estate market is so crazy in many places.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you, mpumilia, that you have made a decision to buy your dream home in the area you would like to live plus not far from your son.  Good luck with the sale of your present home too.  Time will go by quickly and it’s all behind you. 

Good luck to everyone else here in this thread who are making big changes too for their retirement and downsizing in beautiful locations.


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! Not in California either? I am surprised at that!


No attorney required in California, nor in New Mexico. Those are the only two states I'm familiar with.  I always wondered why you would need an attorney with a real estate transaction.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Luanne said:


> No attorney required in California, nor in New Mexico. Those are the only two states I'm familiar with.  I always wondered why you would need an attorney with a real estate transaction.




How funny! I guess it is only in NY! Figures- NY has more rules and requirements for everything!  I thought buyers needed someone to represent their interests since the developer's realtor represents the developer's. 

I think we will forget the attorney and just go for it. I am going to let the seller's realtor know. Hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## rapmarks (May 25, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Well I learned something -- I had no idea attorneys were required in a real estate transaction anywhere in the US. I thought that was a British (and by extrapolation possibly a Canadian) thing. Of course my experience is only in CA.


Required in Illinois too, but not required in Wisconsin or Florida


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> How funny! I guess it is only in NY! Figures- NY has more rules and requirements for everything!  I thought buyers needed someone to represent their interests since the developer's realtor represents the developer's.
> 
> I think we will forget the attorney and just go for it. I am going to let the seller's realtor know. Hopefully it will be ok.


Not in Nevada either.


----------



## clifffaith (May 25, 2019)

"The reason I wanted an attorney is because of past real estate experiences getting us in a pickle signing things before seeing an atty. It is just not because of the legalese of the contract, but rather that local real estate attorneys usually have the dirt on builders and developments in the area- things like were there sink hole issues in the past, or any funny business going on, or lawsuits against the builder, water issues- things like that. Also- they make sure testing is done for radon, etc."

Our current home had three kitchens (now 2, thanks to the scammer tenant) when we bought it. Neither of the realtors knew that LA City allows 1 kitchen per single family home, or they knew and didn't disclose. Not that it would have kept us from buying the house. I suspect an attorney would not have known either unless the situation had ever come up before.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That is what I did when we sold my parents house and it worked.
> 
> Well, as I mentioned the 3 different realtors did comps and all came in different. My realtor says $339,000. The other guy I liked said $280,000 - $320,000 and no higher.  So I was thinking maybe talking to our realtor about listing it for $319,000, but hubby says $329,000. he is also concerned if we have to spend money to fix things per the inspection- and I am sure we will- that is going to take away from our proceeds.
> 
> ...



The town assessor is not who needs to put a sales price on your home. I recommend that you look at recent sales that have closed in your direct neighborhood in the past 2 months and not further back than early 2018 so you can see the trends in your area. Then when you get an idea of the range of current market value, you can compare square footage, number of rooms, lot size, any updates the owners have done snd adjust your estimate up or down. Only compare the major criteria but don’t get obsessive about the other stuff and do not get emotional either. If the cost to update some things before you put it on the market is reasonable relative to the price you can get, then you could invest in some minor cosmetic stuff. Our agent made us spend a lot more than I wanted to get our house ready for market and the bad thing is the house was shown more times in the 30 days before it was listed, with no fixes and our old furniture, than after. We did not really need to make an improvements but our agent is super pushy so we did some, not all. The agents in Silicon Valley pay out of their pocket to stage the houses completely and to deep clean on the inside and on the exterior. So while this is good, we had to get all out stuff out and stored in a POD before the agent open house. By then we had 2 preliminary offers but we waited until after the regular open house weekend and asked for offers to be made in writing by the following Tuesday. We lost the 2 previous offers by going to market but a new family made an equivalent offer to one of the people who changed their mind. We accepted it within 2 hours and it went pending the next day before we got any other offers. Since it was a great offer with no contingencies and a big enough non-refundable deposit, we are hopeful this buyer will not drop out.

We had a buyer drop out right at the 30 day mark on some land we own in Carmel 2-3 years ago and we still have not been able to sell the land. We got a full price offer and accepted it quickly and the buyers had 30 days with no contingencies. They put down a fully refundable deposit and the contract said they could cancel up to 30 days and get their full deposit back. They waited until day 30 to cancel. A real bummer. And we can’t sell the land even in today’s hot markets. I think the mistake I made was to over price the land and the buyer’s got buyer’s remorse. Lesson learned!

I have been tracking the real estate market diligently for the past 13 years in places we own property. I usually set the sales price. In this case, I let the agent set it and he underpriced so much that we had people coming by every week before it was listed. I asked him to raise our list price on the home a few days before it was listed on the MLS since I could see the market changed here in February/March when we started working with this agent. The sales prices often come out 2 weeks or so after closing so in late April, more homes had closed and sales prices became public. I was seeing significantly higher sales prices now in May, than in late 2018/early 2019. He listed our house $200K before the open house using late 2018/early 2019 closing data and before the mortgages rates dipped again in 2019 to record lows. Things slowed down in the second half of 2018 when mortgage rates went back up. In April and I think even now, buyers can get a mortgage for under 4%. This will probably go up again in 2020 or so. So now is a little window in time when you can get a good sales price since more buyers can get low rate loans.

We got a bridge loan in April for 3.5% in the event our home did not sell in time. But we made the offer on the new condo non-contingent so we could lock in the contract with the developer and we got some developers incentives and a few discounts by doing this. Even in the SF Bay Area, the market is not even. We are selling in a hot neighborhood in Silicon Valley and buying in the North-East Bay Area across the bay from San Francisco. It is like 2 worlds in terms of price points and who has the upper hand ie. Sellers or buyers. People read about California and think it is all over priced but this in not true. Some counties out in the Central Valley are struggling to catch up. There are micro markets, hot markets, weak markets and it can vary significantly by county. We bought the condo in an up and coming neighborhood because I loved the bay views and you can’t find that anywhere now or even in the last 20-30 years directly on the bay.

Our agent did not want us to increase the list price because I think he measures his success on how much above asking he can get for a homeowner. He brags about this data in his sales pitch to new buyers. So I only asked him to raise it by half so we would still appear like a good deal (for Silicon Valley). The agent screwed up and listed it for $200K less afterall without my permission. I had him change the listing within a hour and I found the error on my own. He did not have us sign off on it until later. Unfortunately the MLS still has a record with the lower price. I think that could be why so many people came before the open house. It was priced too low. Then after he corrected the price, I was scared maybe no one would make an offer But the good news we got a new offer quickly and with no contigencies.

Make sure you do not accept an offer with too many contingencies or a too small deposit or where it is completely non refundable. Also the offers came with financial documents from their brokerage so we can see they can pay cash. The family for the first lower offer submitted a letter and it was so nice, I was tempted to sell it to them but they offered a lot less that the house is worth, although $100K above the first asking price. So you do not want to completely under price like ours was before the open house. Yet you do not want to price too close to market or you will not get offers. We were still $100K or more below market when we agreed to the listing price so buyers were still motivated. But essentially our buyers is paying a little under market even though it appears like they offered well above the list price. The list price on the MLS


----------



## joestein (May 25, 2019)

Congratulations Mary Ann!   I hope you new home is everything you dream it to be!

Joe


----------



## slip (May 25, 2019)

No attorney needed in Hawaii either.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

What is bothering me is I cannot find anything in the legal documents about this owned leased lot stuff. The developer just has it in a word document but I would think something like that would be in the purchase agreement, or at least in the bylaws.

Back to considering an atty.


----------



## wilma (May 25, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> We got a bridge loan in April for 3.5% in the event our home did not sell in time. But we made the offer on the new condo non-contingent so we could lock in the contract with the developer and we got some developers incentives and a few discounts by doing this. Even in the SF Bay Area, the market is not even. We are selling in a hot neighborhood in Silicon Valley and buying in the North-East Bay Area across the bay from San Francisco. It is like 2 worlds in terms of price points and who has the upper hand ie. Sellers or buyers. People read about California and think it is all over priced but this in not true. Some counties out in the Central Valley are struggling to catch up. There are micro markets, hot markets, weak markets and it can vary significantly by county. We bought the condo in an up and coming neighborhood because I loved the bay views and you can’t find that anywhere now or even in the last 20-30 years directly on the bay.
> 
> Our agent did not want us to increase the list price because I think he measures his success on how much above asking he can get for a homeowner. He brags about this data in his sales pitch to new buyers. So I only asked him to raise it by half so we would still appear like a good deal (for Silicon Valley). The agent screwed up and listed it for $200K less afterall without my permission. I had him change the listing within a hour and I found the error on my own. He did not have us sign off on it until later. Unfortunately the MLS still has a record with the lower price. I think that could be why so many people came before the open house. It was priced too low. Then after he corrected the price, I was scared maybe no one would make an offer But the good news we got a new offer quickly and with no contigencies.
> 
> Make sure you do not accept an offer with too many contingencies or a too small deposit or where it is completely non refundable. Also the offers came with financial documents from their brokerage so we can see they can pay cash. The family for the first lower offer submitted a letter and it was so nice, I was tempted to sell it to them but they offered a lot less that the house is worth, although $100K above the first asking price. So you do not want to completely under price like ours was before the open house. Yet you do not want to price too close to market or you will not get offers. We were still $100K or more below market when we agreed to the listing price so buyers were still motivated. But essentially our buyers is paying a little under market even though it appears like they offered well above the list price. The list price on the MLS



You got a bridge loan for 3.5% interest?


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. It is not a 55+, nor is it gated. But the realtor said most people are 40+ and a little under half are seasonal homes. They mow the grass and they plow the road. There is a clubhouse and a small pool. That's about it.



Sounds like our NC house. Not specifically over 55 but most were.  Only one family had children and they were teens. We did have a front gate but it was only closed at night. Our homes were "cluster homes" with small yards that were maintained by a landscaper and roads were cleared of snow. No pool or clubhouse. We had a quite reasonable HOA fee.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2019)

I live in a rural subdivision. All the lots are about two acres and there is a lake right in the middle. Our house is across the street from the lake. It’s heavily wooded in here so we can’t see the lake from the house. There are 150 lots in here and about 110 houses. A few lots are for sale. 

We have walking/hiking paths that the association keeps mowed and we also have a clubhouse right on the lake. The lake is small and no motors are allowed but it’s a nice fishing lake. We go once or twice a year. 

The lake also has a beach and a floating diving platform that you can swim out to. It’s a nice little community. The HOA here is $320 a year.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

OK. realtor sent me the lot lease document that was filed with the town and I think we are going to be ok going forward with the purchase without an attorney. It is 47 pages long though, so have to go through it and then ask the realtor a few things.

Of course, right on the document if says to have an attorney review it. LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

slip said:


> I live in a rural subdivision. All the lots are about two acres and there is a lake right in the middle. Our house is across the street from the lake. It’s heavily wooded in here so we can’t see the lake from the house. There are 150 lots in here and about 110 houses. A few lots are for sale.
> 
> We have walking/hiking paths that the association keeps mowed and we also have a clubhouse right on the lake. The lake is small and no motors are allowed but it’s a nice fishing lake. We go once or twice a year.
> 
> The lake also has a beach and a floating diving platform that you can swim out to. It’s a nice little community. The HOA here is $320 a year.




That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2019)

Luanne said:


> No attorney required in California, nor in New Mexico. Those are the only two states I'm familiar with.  I always wondered why you would need an attorney with a real estate transaction.



As I recall, when there is a mortgage involved, there is a closing attorney in SC. In addition, there is also a separate title search company. The attorney reviews the contract, determines if the terms are met, reviews the title search documents, mortgage papers, survey, informs each party as to their share of the closing costs due, explains the the paperwork at closing to the client/clients, has them sign, collects and disperses the checks and files with the city/county.


----------



## Panina (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OK. realtor sent me the lot lease document that was filed with the town and I think we are going to be ok going forward with the purchase without an attorney. It is 47 pages long though, so have to go through it and then ask the realtor a few things.
> 
> Of course, right on the document if says to have an attorney review it. LOL!


I personally would hire an attorney. You need to verify it was actually filed legally with the town and that no additional changes were filed.  

It’s kind of like a will. Someone give you a copy and then a revision is made and the old will is not valid.  Most probably what you were given is right but you are spending so much money, a little more with an  attorney and title check will give you total assurance you are buying what you think.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2019)

Panina said:


> I personally would hire an attorney. You need to verify it was actually filed legally with the town and that no additional changes were filed.
> 
> It’s kind of like a will. Someone give you a copy and then a revision is made and the old will is not valid.  Most probably what you were given is right but you are spending so much money, a little more with an  attorney and title check will give you total assurance you are buying what you think.




One of the issues we will have is the 10 day window (from the date we signed the lot reserve) to sign the purchase agreement - which ends next Sunday. Being this is a holiday weekend, I am not sure an attorney will take this on on Tuesday, which is the first day I can even call one and hire and then get it done by the weekend. I suppose I could call and find out.

I have to look at the documents closely tomorrow. I could wait to call an atty. office on Tuesday as planned and see what the paralegal says.

Actually it looks like it is an agreement that you sign and the seller signs.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

wilma said:


> You got a bridge loan for 3.5% interest?



So were we. Now we are paying cash and not getting the loan. Wells Fargo and the developer were coming on hard with $6000 in closing costs if we took the loan for just a month but we think we will have the cash proceeds from our 2 sales by early June. A bunch of the closing fees will just cover Wells Fargo fees and interest on the loan so my husband already canceled the bridge loan. He is confident now we do not need it. I just realized as I type that we may not get that rate again if something falls through. My husband just said rates are still almost the same so do not worry.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

Glynda said:


> As I recall, when there is a mortgage involved, there is a closing attorney in SC. In addition, there is also a separate title search company. The attorney reviews the contract, determines if the terms are met, reviews the title search documents, mortgage papers, survey, informs each party as to their share of the closing costs due, explains the the paperwork at closing to the client/clients, has them sign, collects and disperses the checks and files with the city/county.



The title company performs all of these functions in California. They function as the attorney. This is good actually since hopefully it means every buyer has access to representation very easily. We have huge closing costs on homes especially in the most liberal cities that tax extra on home sales.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> One of the issues we will have is the 10 day window (from the date we signed the lot reserve) to sign the purchase agreement - which ends next Sunday. Being this is a holiday weekend, I am not sure an attorney will take this on on Tuesday, which is the first day I can even call one and hire and then get it done by the weekend. I suppose I could call and find out.
> 
> I have to look at the documents closely tomorrow. I could wait to call an atty. office on Tuesday as planned and see what the paralegal says.
> 
> Actually it looks like it is an agreement that you sign and the seller signs.



I bet there are real estate attorneys who do this just like title companies in NY. Probably a paper pushing attorney firm with paralegals. It is hard to get a real attorney job so this might bring in some extra income or something. If the did not run a title search


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks! I forgot about the St. Joseph statue thing! I have to get one!
> 
> Yes- I remember when you stayed there- you didn't have such a great experience. LOL! That beach is not somewhere I would go- except maybe in the off season just to hang by the water. As you know it can get very crowded in the summer and the water quality leaves a lot to be desired since it is a small, shallow swimming area.
> 
> ...



We bought from the developer too with no buyer’s agent. The developer dropped the sales price by the amount the buyer’s agent would have made in commission. The title company is doing the closing the same as in any other home sale. But we do not need to lawyer in CA since the title agent performs those functions. Purchasing from the developer has been so much easier than dealing with real estate agents. Our two sales are being handled by buyer and sellers agents on both sides and those have not been smooth.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> What is bothering me is I cannot find anything in the legal documents about this owned leased lot stuff. The developer just has it in a word document but I would think something like that would be in the purchase agreement, or at least in the bylaws.
> 
> Back to considering an atty.



I was reading about the owned lease stuff in your prior email. I was wondering if it was correct. I think home owners in an association usually own a percentage of the association’s land. We are in several HOAs now and in the past with homes, condos and land. In the new condo, the developer said when they reach a certain sales level, then the HOA will be transferred to the owners and they will stop managing it. Probably by 2020. At that point the developer will start their exit plan entirely except for getting involved with building problems for the first 10 years. I do not know what language our developer is using in their disclosures because we did not think this was a deal breaker. We are always part owners of the association even with single families homes in HOAs. You do not need to be on the board and we never have but I am considering it for the condo HOA since we are the first owners.


----------



## Talent312 (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> One of the issues we will have is the 10 day window (from the date we signed the lot reserve) to sign the purchase agreement - which ends next Sunday.



In Florida, the state's board of realtors and bar association adopted a form agreement for sell & purchase with standard terms that's designed to be completed w/o involving attorneys.

But it's still be advisable to have an attorney (or paralegal) review the contract (especially if it's the developer's own contract), to make sure that special conditions (like ownership of the lot, appliances & furnishings, financing, sale of current home, completion of construction, inspections, and closing date) are spelled out. But developers often won't agree to significant changes and have a take it or leave it attitude.

Absent the availability of an attorney (or paralegal), your financial advisor and/or reality agents may be are sufficiently knowledgeable about R/E transactions to review and comment on the contract.
.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OK. realtor sent me the lot lease document that was filed with the town and I think we are going to be ok going forward with the purchase without an attorney. It is 47 pages long though, so have to go through it and then ask the realtor a few things.
> 
> Of course, right on the document if says to have an attorney review it. LOL!





mpumilia said:


> One of the issues we will have is the 10 day window (from the date we signed the lot reserve) to sign the purchase agreement - which ends next Sunday. Being this is a holiday weekend, I am not sure an attorney will take this on on Tuesday, which is the first day I can even call one and hire and then get it done by the weekend. I suppose I could call and find out.
> 
> I have to look at the documents closely tomorrow. I could wait to call an atty. office on Tuesday as planned and see what the paralegal says.
> 
> Actually it looks like it is an agreement that you sign and the seller signs.



We had to sign a purchase agreement within 7 days to hold the lot for us and so no one else could take it. We did not even see a contract or details until 1-2 weeks later. In our case, these were two separate documents. I was also confused at the time since I have never bought a brand new property directly from a developer. The developer said the purchase agreement was non-binding but we had to put down a $40K deposit with the signing of the purchase agreement. I think your developer might be using a similar process. Our developer works all over the country as well as in California.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks! Good luck also!
> 
> I didn't sleep a wink all night. My adrenaline was on overdrive.


Thank you! HOPING for good results!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> It is the little Wolfeboro. Just 4 rooms, 2 bathrooms, walk out basement and one car garage and covered front porch. It is like our very first home was- size-wise- also! LOL!  It is plot 28.
> 
> Realtors claims the HOA fees are $159 per month right now.
> 
> ...



Maryann, that is a great HOA price... I have bought multiple homes in multiple states from new developers / builder's and I have never had an attorney go over the contract. I have always read it line by line and asked questions about anything I was unsure of and if they told me something that was not in the contract, I had them put it into the contract or I walked...Good Luck, I know this will be a great adventure for you.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> It is the little Wolfeboro. Just 4 rooms, 2 bathrooms, walk out basement and one car garage and covered front porch. It is like our very first home was- size-wise- also! LOL!  It is plot 28.
> 
> Realtors claims the HOA fees are $159 per month right now.
> 
> ...



Having a walkout basement will be like double the space. I love walkout basements.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Maryann, that is a great HOA price... I have bought multiple homes in multiple states from new developers / builder's and I have never had an attorney go over the contract. I have always read it line by line and asked questions about anything I was unsure of and if they told me something that was not in the contract, I had them put it into the contract or I walked...Good Luck, I know this will be a great adventure for you.



I looked over all the documents this morning and I admit some things I don't totally get, but overall my impression was it is as the seller's realtor described. So my husband and I decided to just go for it without the attorney. Mind you- my husband has not looked at a darn page of the hundreds of pages I have printed out regarding this. All falls on me. If something goes wrong it will be my fault, You know how that goes!

I am sending the realtor our list of zillions of questions about the house and possible upgrades today and will move forward with a telephone meeting sometime this week and signing of the purchase agreement. 

There are always risks involved in anything even with an attorney. We want the house and we will hope for the best. We are already exhausted and this whole transition has not even yet to begin!

No room in my stomach for  more butterflies!


----------



## wilma (May 26, 2019)

You got a bridge loan for 3.5% interest?



TravelTime said:


> So were we. Now we are paying cash and not getting the loan. Wells Fargo and the developer were coming on hard with $6000 in closing costs if we took the loan for just a month but we think we will have the cash proceeds from our 2 sales by early June. A bunch of the closing fees will just cover Wells Fargo fees and interest on the loan so my husband already canceled the bridge loan. He is confident now we do not need it. I just realized as I type that we may not get that rate again if something falls through. My husband just said rates are still almost the same so do not worry.



Not following your reply. Where did you get a 3.5% bridge loan, that is a very low rate.


----------



## lynne (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That is amazing! In NY we use attorneys for everything! LOL! It is a law actually.



We found that NY seems to be an anomaly for having to use attorneys to purchase or sell homes.  The real estate agent earns their commission as they do all of the legwork that an attorney would do.  We relied on our agent when we were still living in NY and purchased our first home in Hawaii.  We did have our attorney review the sales contract just to make sure that everything was above board. 

After that first purchase, we have sold that home, purchased a vacation rental condo, purchased vacant land and worked with a builder to build the home we are now living in, all without an attorney.  

All of the contract documents were done electronically which made life very easy.  Also the laws here are very friendly to buyers as they have quite a bit of time after contract to complete their due diligence with home inspections, HOA documents and Hawaii Seller's disclosure statement.  Upon receipt of the Hawaii Seller’s disclosure statement, the buyer has fifteen (15) calendar days to:

Examine the disclosure statement; and
Decide whether to rescind the real estate purchase contract
If the buyer decides to rescind the Hawaii real estate purchase contract, the buyer needs to deliver to the seller within the fifteen (15) day time period written notification of the buyer’s decision to rescind.  A timely rescission by the buyer requires the seller to return all deposits to the buyer.


----------



## b2bailey (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I looked over all the documents this morning and I admit some things I don't totally get, but overall my impression was it is as the seller's realtor described. So my husband and I decided to just go for it without the attorney. Mind you- my husband has not looked at a darn page of the hundreds of pages I have printed out regarding this. All falls on me. If something goes wrong it will be my fault, You know how that goes!
> 
> I am sending the realtor our list of zillions of questions about the house and possible upgrades today and will move forward with a telephone meeting sometime this week and signing of the purchase agreement.
> 
> ...


Don't be concerned about asking questions. Let the Realtor earn the commission on sale -- sounds like they didn't do much this far.


----------



## rapmarks (May 26, 2019)

A title check is different from needing an attorney. 
I have my suspicions as to why an attorney is required in some states, but it might be considered political


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Don't be concerned about asking questions. Let the Realtor earn the commission on sale -- sounds like they didn't do much this far.




I am sure by now she thinks I am one big pain in the you know what. I asked for a radon test and forget it. She said we can do our own test after the closing as it is a personal issue and not required of the builder by law.

Yeah- it is a personal issue all right. Radon gas is the second leading cause of lung cancer next to smoking. My husband's whole family died of lung cancer- but from smoking. Thankfully- neither of us smokes.

I guess a good upgrade will be to put a window in the basement.

For water testing she said it is municipal water and no need to test. We have had our own wells all these years so what do we know?

We sent her a list of questions today and possible upgrades we might want. Probably gave her a headache.

Wait until I have to ask about the cable placement for the TV.


----------



## Snazzylass (May 26, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I bet there are real estate attorneys who do this just like title companies in NY. Probably a paper pushing attorney firm with paralegals. It is hard to get a real attorney job so this might bring in some extra income or something. If the did not run a title search



Hmmm..pretty sure it really is an attorney in the states where one is required. Definitely NY. Title companies are owned by attorneys. There needs to be an attorney prepare the legal document, such as the deed.


----------



## rapmarks (May 26, 2019)

Mary Ann, your last post made me think of my husband’s stepbrother, a very bossy, controlling guy.  His mother lived in San Diego and was in her mid eighties.  He decided she needed to sell her house and buy one in Sierra vista, az  He browbeat her into ordering a new house and added over ten percent to the cost by having windows moved and other structural things.  This house was in a golf community, which she didn’t play, and he traveled abroad for six months a year, but was insistent about his mother buying this house.  When it came time to close she absolutely refused to do it.  They were stuck with the house, and he had to drive her back to San Diego, they were arguing so badly the car did a donut on the highway.  They were not hurt, but we could all imagine that scene.  We had gone through hell with him ordering my husband’s mother around and choosing two different places located where she didn’t want to live.


----------



## Snazzylass (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am sure by now she thinks I am one big pain in the you know what. I asked for a radon test and forget it. She said we can do our own test after the closing as it is a personal issue and not required of the builder by law.
> 
> Yeah- it is a personal issue all right. Radon gas is the second leading cause of lung cancer next to smoking. My husband's whole family died of lung cancer- but from smoking. Thankfully- neither of us smokes.
> 
> ...


I'm not an attorney and have never purchased in NH or even in NY, but I do know a little bit about real estate. What she is saying about the Radon is that, it will be at your expense to add a mitigation system if necessary. They are not going to take any responsibility.

She is correct about the water. It is likely sent to the state on a regular basis to be tested.

Frankly, these are minor issues compared to the land lease set up. I'll digress here and say that I was wondering how NH has so few taxes. However as I type my response, it is self-evident. Isn't their motto "Live free or die?"

More typically, when a developer builds a subdivision, a plat is filed with the municipality for the individual lots. It sounds like your developer was allowed to skip this step. How about the streets? Are the roads private or will they be given to the municipality? I hope it is the latter.

I think you want to educate yourself on this land lease setup much more thoroughly. Even checking at the courthouse to get your questions answered. I would want to look at the plat that is filed at the Courthouse. That's as much a part of the legal documentation as anything else you have been given.

It sounds like a separate entity owns the land under your home, just like when you live in a Manufactured Housing Community. For now, it is the Developer. In the future, that entity will be the HOA.

You are lucky because you are paying cash. Not sure all lenders would do a mortgage on a land lease.


----------



## Talent312 (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Mind you- my husband has not looked at a darn page of the hundreds of pages I have printed out regarding this. All falls on me. If something goes wrong it will be my fault, You know how that goes!



Yep. Whatever the plans (travel or kitchen remodelling), my DW can't be bothered with the minutiae.
It's only after we're well into it that she decides to get involved and finds mistakes.
.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> I'm not an attorney and have never purchased in NH or even in NY, but I do know a little bit about real estate. What she is saying about the Radon is that, it will be at your expense to add a mitigation system if necessary. They are not going to take any responsibility.
> 
> She is correct about the water. It is likely sent to the state on a regular basis to be tested.
> 
> ...




Well- right and wrong. This used to be an RV park. Back in 2009 the first developer bought the land and his intention was to make it a condo association. Then the housing crash occurred and hardly any buyers.

So- he went to the city- municipality= and was able to only slightly modify the land into an HOA. But how it works is homeowners pay a one time only lease fee of $100 to lease the land for 99 years. In 99 years, it automatically renews without a fee. After he finishes the last home and it closes he transfers the land lease to the HOA. But all the homeowners ARE members of the HOA, so all the homeowners own 1/85 of all the land including their own lots because of this. 

I think I read that the developer had 10 years to get everything to the HOA and that brings him to 2020. I am not sure how he will be able to build those other homes by then at the rate he is going right now. The last phase is not even for sale right now and we are halfway through the year. Maybe he has until the end of 2020. Not sure.

Yes. Technically it is still leased land but it will be kind of like leasing it to yourself once the HOA transfer goes through, And- like I said- no rent to pay for the lease, so it is not like in a trailer park.

The HOA takes care of the plowing, lawns and trash. So the community road and sidewalks are the HOA's, as is the clubhouse and pool and so forth.

Pretty much every condo association I have researched condominium associations and all plow their own roads- all of them. I haven't seen any that don't. Especially the ones that have homes as opposed to apartments but even the apartment type condos do also in many cases.

NH has more private homes than condo associations. The property taxes are actually considered high as opposed to states like Delaware or Tennessee.

The HOA fee here is at $150 per month right now plus property taxes are estimated at like $4300. The land portion right now is an additional $70 per month and so is billed separately to the developer and passed onto the homeowner.. Once the developer hands the ground lease over to the HOA, the taxes will be incorporated into the homeowners property tax bill. So will be one bill.

We were concerned when we found out about the lot, but we figure the community has been there for years and seems well kept. Heck- if we can get 15-20 years of enjoyment out of it we will consider ourselves lucky.

The other thing we do not like is we cannot have a fireplace in this home due to space constrictions. We have had fireplaces all our lives and it would have been great because we will already have propane tanks for the heat.  

The thing is we have not seen the inside of the home at all because there was no spec home built. The other ones are already occupied so we only saw the outside. The spec home is a different and larger model.


----------



## Snazzylass (May 26, 2019)

Gotcha, and it does make a bit more sense that this development was initially approved for condos. Thus, no need to sub-divide the property.

Understand that a more typical concept is when you pay $xxx, xxx for a single-family home, you are buying your home and your land. As I said, the developer than dedicates the roads and infrastructure to the municipality who becomes responsible for the repair and replacement. I assume you are are on city water and sewer, right?

Have you seen the balance sheet for the HOA? Do they have a sinking fund or reserves for the maintenance, repair and replacement of the roads? Once the subdivision is fully built, they should be receiving $150k per yr at your current monthly fee. I am too familiar with older subdivisions with private roads that are so terrible you can't even believe that they were once paved. They are worse than gravel county roads. If you plan to live there for 15 or 20 years or even longer, you will want to make sure your HOA has the funds for the upkeep of the roads. That's their biggest expense. Have you ever read in your local paper about the cost of repaving roads? It's in the millions when bids a let. I would want to get a better understanding of the math and make sure that $150 per month is enough.

And, keep in mind, those 84 other households are not going to see things exactly the way you do. You are correct about condo HOA's, but they usually hire a management company (as do some subdivisions). Of course, yours is not a Subdivision but a Land Lease Community. Is there a third-party management company for the HOA? if not, that might need to be considered once the HOA takes over the property. 

And, it's not uncommon for condos to have assessments for major improvements. You might want to call your local back and ask if they offer Home Equity Loans on Land Lease Homes. You could be hit with a large assessment and it's not uncommon for people to take out a loan to cover it.

Not all condo HOA's are in good financial shape. It is something that lenders will check before they do a loan.

Sure, you "own" the land. And, yes, you are the landlord. But do you really want that responsibility? Getting contracts to fix the pot holes?

By the way, Texas does not have income tax but they are known for their high property taxes. And, Florida has other sorts of taxes. The money has to come from some where


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Gotcha, and it does make a bit more sense that this development was initially approved for condos. Thus, no need to sub-divide the property.
> 
> Understand that a more typical concept is when you pay $xxx, xxx for a single-family home, you are buying your home and your land. As I said, the developer than dedicates the roads and infrastructure to the municipality who becomes responsible for the repair and replacement. I assume you are are on city water and sewer, right? I noticed the heating is LP. Is that common in NH? Are there any HOA restrictions if you want to add a stove like you have in your home now?
> 
> ...



Oh, I get what you mean about states and their taxes. They get you one way or another.

I am not sure what you mean about subdividing the land. I mean- each home has an assigned lot number.

I understand about a traditional home like we have now and owning land. Hell- we own 10.5 acres right now that our house sits on. Do you know that this entire development of 85 homes in NH is on just 10 acres? LOL! (with 12 additional acres surrounding it).

Yes- in NH more homes are heated with LP than oil, especially central and northern NH. You even see a lot with electric heat and the rates for electric are high in NH.More south, you see natural gas and LP mostly.Some oil.

The development has city water and sewer- yes. If what you mean by a stove is a wood burning stove- yes- would have to get approval- but no room for it. But- let's face it- even in a private home you are supposed to get a permit (not that we did and I am sure we will hear about it with our current home inspection).

Right now the roads in the development look great.

You should see the crap roads around here where we live with all the taxes we pay! I am talking bad! We have lived with them for 31 years and counting. We have to go to town meetings and send emails to the town and complain and still nothing done- so I don't see the difference. In rural areas like we live in- the homes are just cut into lots off town roads that are already maintained by the town through property taxes.

The roads in NH get really bad in winter. In this development they are great compared to many of the public roads.

I know when we close we have to give a one time $200 for the reserve fund so they have one- that's good.

I mean- all HOA's have issues they have to deal with. Look at our timeshare HOA's! LOL!

Good idea about looking at the balance sheet. I would have to ask to see one. Of course, balance sheets change yearly.

This whole ground lease thing was one reason we wanted to get an attorney. But then one attorney's office we called said they have done several closings there. So considering that, we figured they actually closed- it's the same HOA- so I guess the attorney's were ok with it.

And- the bottom line is we want to live there and there is no other way to live there or in that area in something like this for this home price and- heck- usually land leases have monthly lot rentals and this one does not-and we are going to double check on that again.

Even if the HOA fee goes up- and I know it will- so far it is not bad at all. I have looked at communities in NH where the HOA fees are like $250-$500 per month. In some of them- you get nothing but snow plowing.

Another downside is the homes I would think won't appreciate as much as if they were on private land and you could not take out a reverse mortgage if you wanted to. They might be hard to sell to someone that needs to get a mortgage.

There are a lot of these type of communities in Delaware and Tom's River NJ - the leased land ones.

Again, we are a bit leery of it for sure, but we are pulled towards doing it anyway.

I mean, we decided we didn't want another traditional house for retirement. We like the house we have now and would then just stay in it for that matter except for the isolation. Housing in NH is very expensive and a lot of private homes are in the woods and so forth like we already have now. 

We were shooting for a condo or townhouse anyway- preferably in NH in the Lakes region. Under $300,000 was preferable.  We wanted to downsize. Condos and townhouses always have HOA fees anyway. This option just seemed to fit the bill.


----------



## bogey21 (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Heck- if we can get 15-20 years of enjoyment out of it we will consider ourselves lucky.



I'm in agreement with your thinking.  During my working career I stressed out over just about everything.  When I turned 65 and retired my attitude slowly started  to change and I found myself more and more not sweating the small stuff.  I'm now 84 and about the only thing I concern myself with is my mental and physical health.  The rest of the stuff I pretty much just roll with the punches...

George


----------



## VacationForever (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Another downside is the homes I would think won't appreciate as much as if they were on private land and you could not take out a reverse mortgage if you wanted to. They might be hard to sell to someone that needs to get a mortgage.


Why can't this property get a reverse mortgage?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Why can't this property get a reverse mortgage?




I am just assuming it might be hard to get a mortgage on  "leased" land. But I could be wrong. Maybe in this case it is not. Maybe the banks is NH are ok with it.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

As for the other 84 homeowners opinions on maintenance- sure- some are second home owners and maybe have different priorities from the full time residents, but again- that is everywhere.

Believe me, this is a big change of living for us as we are very independent and self sufficient. I still can't get past that we now will have to pay for water! And will have to put shades on the windows! LOL!

Ideally we would have loved for the outside of the home structure itself to be maintained buy the HOA also. But that would warrant higher HOA fees for sure.

But at least this is going to be brand new, so that is a plus in that regard.

The other thing is it is in a very desirable area. 1/2 mile walk to the boardwalk on the big lake and close to all the tourist attractions, restaurants, beaches and so forth.

The city has the WOW rail trail- paved for walking and bicycling- and plans to extend it to the area where the development is and beyond. Not to far from I93 the main highway in NH.

Take a look at this:
https://weirsbeachvillage.blogspot.com/2010/04/necessity-of-change.html


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 26, 2019)

Hi Mary Ann,

I found this article about Problems with Land Lease Communities - some applies to you, some doesn't.

Problems With Land Lease Communities.

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/problems-land-lease-communities-80600.html.

Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Mary Ann,
> 
> I found this article about Problems with Land Lease Communities - some applies to you, some doesn't.
> 
> ...




Yes. Thanks, I had read that one also.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 26, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yes. Thanks, I had read that one also.


General Considerations:

1. How much time remains on the lease?

2. What are the terms of the surrender clause?

3. How much is thenLand Lease Payment, how often does it adjust and by how much?


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> General Considerations:
> 
> 1. How much time remains on the lease?
> 
> ...



It is a 99 year lease- so it probably has like 89 years left.

What is the surrender clause?

There is no lease payment from what was explained and what I read. The homeowner pays a one time only $100 lease payment at closing and that is it forever. After the 99 years is up it again renews for another 99 years with no payment required.

We do have to pay property taxes however on the home- $4300 for the home and $70 for the land. The HOA fee right now is $150 per month. The developer transfers the lease to the HOA (when the last home closes). This is supposed to occur in 2020 I believe I read he has 10 years to do it- and the development started in 2009/2010.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2019)

wilma said:


> You got a bridge loan for 3.5% interest?
> 
> 
> 
> Not following your reply. Where did you get a 3.5% bridge loan, that is a very low rate.



Wells Fargo Bank, we were referred to them by the developer


----------



## Talent312 (May 27, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Wells Fargo Bank, we were referred to them by the developer



I guess having a fire-sale on loans is one way of getting customers back.
Oh, my apologies to any fans of Wells Fargo.
.


----------



## Luanne (May 27, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I guess having a fire-sale on loans is one way of getting customers back.
> Oh, my apologies to any fans of Wells Fargo.
> .


I know many are not fans of Wells Fargo but we've never had an issue.  We have our mortgage with them, our dd still has an account, and that is where our safety deposit boxes are.


----------



## wilma (May 27, 2019)

I'm wondering of this was a heloc and not a bridge loan at 3.5%, have not heard of a bridge loan so low as they are considered risky.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I guess having a fire-sale on loans is one way of getting customers back.
> Oh, my apologies to any fans of Wells Fargo.
> .



Rates fell, this is not a Wells Fargo special rate or anything. Rates were under 4% when we were offered this loan. This was priced as a 10/1 loan to be paid off in 30 days. But the 30 year rate was not much higher. We could have gotten another 1/4% by opening a bank account with Wells. The developer could not lend to us at all because they do not do bridge loans. Through their lenders, we would have had to keep the loan for 8 months. We call it a bridge loan because we asked for a 30 day loan. However it was not secured by an asset or contingent on a home sale so maybe it is not technically a bridge loan?


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I'm in agreement with your thinking.  During my working career I stressed out over just about everything.  When I turned 65 and retired my attitude slowly started  to change and I found myself more and more not sweating the small stuff.  I'm now 84 and about the only thing I concern myself with is my mental and physical health.  The rest of the stuff I pretty much just roll with the punches...
> 
> George



I am turning 54 this year and stating to come to this attitude. I feel like I no longer worry about home appreciation because generally that is a long term venture. It does really not matter to me anymore what my home will be worth in 20 or 30 years, as long as it follows inflation in case we need to move to an older folks home later in life. I just want to start living in the moment now.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I am turning 54 this year and stating to come to this attitude. I feel like I no longer worry about home appreciation because generally that is a long term venture. It does really not matter to me anymore what my home will be worth in 20 or 30 years, as long as it follows inflation in case we need to move to an older folks home later in life. I just want to start living in the moment now.




Me too! Exactly how I feel! But my FA wanted us to buy a home instead of renting because he wanted us to have the equity and also the possibility of leaving it to our son.

Here is an interesting thing- someone I know just bought a home in NH using what is called "a reverse mortgage for purchase". If you are a senior the bank will give you a reverse mortgage on a home you are BUYING! She said you have to put down a substantial down payment- which she did as she sold her other house- but she still needed more money for the new home so she went this route. She never makes any payments on it, either.

I had never heard of this but it sounds like a great option for people. She is not married and has no children so she figured what the heck!


----------



## bogey21 (May 27, 2019)

Yeah, it is a perfect solution for someone with enough cash for the front end payment and who is not worried about leaving the house to an heir.  The beauty is she has no mortgage payments and gets to keep a substantial part of the proceeds from selling her previous home.  She probably has only taxes, insurance, utilities and upkeep on her new house...

George


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know that in order to move forward with our lives and to put ourselves in a better situation as we get older, divesting ourselves of this house has to happen. Might as well start the process now because there is a lot involved. Would have to do it sooner or later anyway.



We retired at 65 and moved to a different state. The move wasn't difficult. Ten years later, we had to move again. DH was diagnosed with COPD and his pulmonologist said he shouldn't live at 6,000' altitude. We moved only 1 1/2 hours away, but the move, at age 75, was a struggle. I hope we can stay here for many years. It's my personal version of Independent Senior Living--single story, 1800 sq. ft., friendly community, 5-minute walk to shopping with gym, pharmacy, restaurants, et. al. Both my mother & grandmother had to leave their homes at age 85; my fingers are crossed that I can stay long past that. My 93-year-old neighbor isn't slowing down a bit and attends the bi-weekly parties.
Your choice to downsize, live in a community, be closer to your son makes perfect sense to me. Maybe in 10 years you'll look back and be thankful that your tormenting boss forced you to this idylllc lifestyle! (I love Lake Winnipesaukee. Spent a lot of groiwng-up time in Laconia with my cousin.)


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 27, 2019)

I think 'reverse mortgages' are a 'decent' option for only a SMALL amount of people.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> We retired at 65 and moved to a different state. The move wasn't difficult. Ten years later, we had to move again. DH was diagnosed with COPD and his pulmonologist said he shouldn't live at 6,000' altitude. We moved only 1 1/2 hours away, but the move, at age 75, was a struggle. I hope we can stay here for many years. It's my personal version of Independent Senior Living--single story, 1800 sq. ft., friendly community, 5-minute walk to shopping with gym, pharmacy, restaurants, et. al. Both my mother & grandmother had to leave their homes at age 85; my fingers are crossed that I can stay long past that. My 93-year-old neighbor isn't slowing down a bit and attends the bi-weekly parties.
> Your choice to downsize, live in a community, be closer to your son makes perfect sense to me. Maybe in 10 years you'll look back and be thankful that your tormenting boss forced you to this idylllc lifestyle! (I love Lake Winnipesaukee. Spent a lot of groiwng-up time in Laconia with my cousin.)




I hope your husband is doing ok. COPD is very hard. My dad had it and I know some others that do as well.

I was getting cold feet today about the whole thing. I worry about living with a Laconia address- as the city is the worst place to live in NH due to violent and property crime. But as you know, the Weirs Beach area is up from the main city and going towards Meredith, which is really nice. Right now I am worrying about everything. I am going back to calling an the atty's office again tomorrow to see what they say about being able to get this purchase agreement taken care of before the end of the week. I need to know all our options.


----------



## pittle (May 27, 2019)

As the song says - "Don't Worry - Be Happy".   Look at it as an exciting adventure!  As we have gotten older, we worry less about everything.  It does not matter what others think about the zip code - it matters that YOU love the location!


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I was getting cold feet today about the whole thing. I worry about living with a Laconia address- as the city is the worst place to live in NH due to violent and property crime. But as you know, the Weirs Beach area is up from the main city and going towards Meredith, which is really nice.



Interesting to read this.

When we retired out of state, my son did not want to move with us.  Since we lived in a huge house, it was not going to be suitable for one person and we would sell it.  He started looking for small and cheap condos which were very undesirable.  He put a deposit on one and paid a home inspector to check it out.  The list of items scared him off and he decided to then look at inexpensive new homes.

He picked a yet to be built house in a development which we had put a deposit down 6 months before on his behalf but he went ballistic on us about crime in the area etc and we had to cancel our purchase.  These homes are very well built, 15 minutes to downtown and everywhere but smack right in the middle of old homes and high crime.  He has now lived there for 2 years.  He and I both love his home.  I stay with him whenever I visit him.  It is energy efficient, of quality finishes and just a lovely house.  He does not wander into the bad part of the neighborhood.  His neighbors are mainly young families and there has really not been crime in his development. 

It is very likely that crime will not affect your development.


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I hope your husband is doing ok. COPD is very hard. My dad had it and I know some others that do as well.
> 
> I was getting cold feet today about the whole thing. I worry about living with a Laconia address- as the city is the worst place to live in NH due to violent and property crime. But as you know, the Weirs Beach area is up from the main city and going towards Meredith, which is really nice. Right now I am worrying about everything. I am going back to calling an the atty's office again tomorrow to see what they say about being able to get this purchase agreement taken care of before the end of the week. I need to know all our options.


I know you were  very excited and the contributing factors were price and then being closer to your son.  Make sure it is really what you want...you need to love the area and the house.  Don’t allow the fear of thinking you won’t be able to find anything in your pricepoint make you buy something that isn’t right for you.  Get your thoughts straight and if this is the perfect place go for it, if not life will take you where you need to go.  I personally believe talking to a lawyer is important so glad you are considering it.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Interesting to read this.
> 
> When we retired out of state, my son did not want to move with us.  Since we lived in a huge house, it was not going to be suitable for one person and we would sell it.  He started looking for small and cheap condos which were very undesirable.  He put a deposit on one and paid a home inspector to check it out.  The list of items scared him off and he decided to then look at inexpensive new homes.
> 
> ...



Yes. That is how it is over in Newburgh where I used to work. The city is like Laconia is. But I know lots of people who live in the "town" of Newburgh which is kind of nice and none of them have ever been victims of crime. Not to mention I worked in the area for 13 years.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

Panina said:


> I know you were  very excited and the contributing factors were price and then being closer to your son.  Make sure it is really what you want...you need to love the area and the house.  Don’t allow the fear of thinking you won’t be able to find anything in your pricepoint make you buy something that isn’t right for you.  Get your thoughts straight and if this is the perfect place go for it, if not life will take you where you need to go.  I personally believe talking to a lawyer is important so glad you are considering it.



I always felt I would like to live in the Lakes Region- Meredith in particular. I love the idea of being by the lake! Of course, we are always on vacation when we are there so everything seems wonderful. LOL! So it is the kind of thing that anywhere we would move we don't really know how it would be full time.

Yes- price is definitely important to us and so is the house. I feel it is perfect for us.

Our son has worked in Laconia for many years as well- just on the downtown line on Lake Opechee with no issues.

I do know that it would be really hard to find anything like this in NH, especially that part of the state. Everything in terms of 55+ places are way south and mucho bucks.

The other thing is hubby and I will have to get used to being in an HOA. We live such a rural lifestyle we are not used to things like a water bill, municipal sewer, rules and regulations, neighbors right next door. Having to put window treatments on the windows for privacy. Views of another house instead of wildlife and woods. No fireplace. Smaller living space by more than 1/2. Crowds of tourists. Complete opposite of how we live now!  LOL!

But this is what we feel we need now at this point. Some people around and a much smaller house and property and closer to where our son is. We do like New England a lot which is why we vacation there. 

As for the attorney, the issue will be him/her getting the purchase agreement done by this weekend. I don't see how that can happen. We are supposed to have a teleconference with the realtor one evening this week to go over a lot of the upgrades so there is a final price for the house. She has to get prices for things- she didn't have them all. If worse comes to worse we could maybe just sign the thing and then hire the attorney to handle everything else. Backwards, I know. But we have no buyers agent so I feel we have no one representing us and I would want an attorney at the closing. Then again, the realtor told me that attorney's don't come to the closing in NH. I will ask the atty office tomorrow about that one.

My brother and SIL said we should just go for it. Try to get the balance sheet from the HOA to check the reserves and then just do it. I was also thinking I might ask the realtor if she could get a resident's  permission for me to call them for a reference on living there- how they like it, etc. Maybe someone from the HOA. We will see. It' is a short week and not enough time to deal with everything with this with that darn 10 day deadline. Doing this long distance makes it even harder.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I hope your husband is doing ok. COPD is very hard. My dad had it and I know some others that do as well.
> 
> I was getting cold feet today about the whole thing. I worry about living with a Laconia address- as the city is the worst place to live in NH due to violent and property crime. But as you know, the Weirs Beach area is up from the main city and going towards Meredith, which is really nice. Right now I am worrying about everything. I am going back to calling an the atty's office again tomorrow to see what they say about being able to get this purchase agreement taken care of before the end of the week. I need to know all our options.



One more thing our moves have in common. Our new condo is a bayfront 1st condo over 2100 sf with an attached 2 car garage in Point Richmond, which is a small historical bayside town in the city of Richmond. When my friends found out I was selling my Los Gatos house to downsize to a condo in Point Richmond, I heard horror stories and many people told me “don’t do it, stay in Los Gatos” because the city of Richmond is known for crime, shootings and bad schools. Supposedly Richmond is one of the roughest cities in the SF Bay Area. Our condo of 60 units is one of the first new developments in Point Richmond and on the SF Bay in many, many years years. We are taking a risk with this purchase but the way I look at it, as long as it holds it value, who cares? I love the condo and the location. No one needs to visit us if they are scared of the surrounding area. So Mary Ann, forget about the city name and just look at your little niche in the area and determine whether you will be happy there. Worst case, you can sell your house in NH and break even and hopefully that is our worst case too.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

Oh, and here is another thing. I asked our FA today if we had a worse case scenario and let's say our current home did not sell, could we afford to carry two homes for like a few years- now I know that is crazy but just trying to get input on a worse case situation.

Well he tells me we can because we have such and such amount of money "if he recalls correctly" (he, of course, was off today but kind enough to answer my email right away). 

I could not wrap my head around it and then later I remembered the money he said we have to carry the 2 homes was actually the money we have to use to by the new home! So that would not work. Then it makes me think was he correct about us even buying this home with those funds?

So you see the mental gymnastic I do which makes me even more confused.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 27, 2019)

About financing a home purchase--we did something I hadn't known about and that doesn't suit everyone, but can be a great option. Our home purchase closed in April and our home sale closed in May, so we needed $400K for a little less than a month. Our brokerage firm gave us a Pledged Asset Loan. We pledged our investment portfolio as collateral and they lent us the money. As soon as we got the check from the sale, we paid it off. If this interests you, talk to your brokerage firm.


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> No fireplace.



Here is your answer... Electricfireplacesdirect.com 

There is no gas in our condo building by design.  We bought 3 fireplaces from this site, one for the living room, one for the den where my husband plays his computer games (LOL) and one for the master bedroom that I don't get to use because my husband likes a cold bedroom.  Our fireplaces add a nice touch to the home.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> About financing a home purchase--we did something I hadn't known about and that doesn't suit everyone, but can be a great option. Our home purchase closed in April and our home sale closed in May, so we needed $400K for a little less than a month. Our brokerage firm gave us a Pledged Asset Loan. We pledged our investment portfolio as collateral and they lent us the money. As soon as we got the check from the sale, we paid it off. If this interests you, talk to your brokerage firm.



I will check that out. I have T Rowe Price. Thanks!


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> About financing a home purchase--we did something I hadn't known about and that doesn't suit everyone, but can be a great option. Our home purchase closed in April and our home sale closed in May, so we needed $400K for a little less than a month. Our brokerage firm gave us a Pledged Asset Loan. We pledged our investment portfolio as collateral and they lent us the money. As soon as we got the check from the sale, we paid it off. If this interests you, talk to your brokerage firm.


Yep... that's what I did when we bought our retirement condo... until my rental in California sold.


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Oh, and here is another thing. I asked our FA today if we had a worse case scenario and let's say our current home did not sell, could we afford to carry two homes for like a few years- now I know that is crazy but just trying to get input on a worse case situation.
> 
> Well he tells me we can because we have such and such amount of money "if he recalls correctly" (he, of course, was off today but kind enough to answer my email right away).
> 
> ...


If you get a lawyer involved, most times the selller will extend the date when you sign the contract by a couple of days.

As far as the adviser, contact him again and ask him to go over the numbers again as you think he is remembering incorrectly.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Here is your answer... Electricfireplacesdirect.com
> 
> There is no gas in our condo building by design.  We bought 3 fireplaces from this site, one for the living room, one for the den where my husband plays his computer games (LOL) and one for the master bedroom that I don't get to use because my husband likes a cold bedroom.  Our fireplaces add a nice touch to the home.




We did think of that. But boy - the electric rates in NH are outrageous. Much worse than NY! Do those electric ones throw off heat? 

It is too bad because we will have propane gas for our forced air heat. Would have been great to have a gas one where we could push a button. I am nto even sure we have room for an electric one anyway, But we shall see. Thanks for the information. I will bookmark that site!


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Here is your answer... Electricfireplacesdirect.com
> 
> There is no gas in our condo building by design.  We bought 3 fireplaces from this site, one for the living room, one for the den where my husband plays his computer games (LOL) and one for the master bedroom that I don't get to use because my husband likes a cold bedroom.  Our fireplaces add a nice touch to the home.



This is a great website for an electric indoor fireplace. We will need 1 or 2 interior fireplaces. Any recommendations for an outdoor patio fireplace?


----------



## bogey21 (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I was also thinking I might ask the realtor if she could get a resident's  permission for me to call them for a reference on living there- how they like it, etc.



Personally I would set aside a couple of hours before you are scheduled to sign papers; pick a couple of houses and knock on their door.  Tell whoever answers that you love the neighborhood; are thinking of buying; and want to know what they think.  You would be surprised what some people will tell you.  I'd focus on one or two houses right near your lot and one or two further away that look like the people have been there a relatively long time.  Heck, you might even make friends with a future neighbor before you move in.  If you are uncomfortable knocking on doors, look for someone who is outside cutting the grass or maybe putting their trash out...IMO face to face beats phone calls every time...

George


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We did think of that. But boy - the electric rates in NH are outrageous. Much worse than NY! Do those electric ones throw off heat?
> 
> It is too bad because we will have propane gas for our forced air heat. Would have been great to have a gas one where we could push a button. I am nto even sure we have room for an electric one anyway, But we shall see. Thanks for the information. I will bookmark that site!


Yes. Real heat and has several temperature settings.


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> This is a great website for an electric indoor fireplace. We will need 1 or 2 interior fireplaces. Any recommendations for an outdoor patio fireplace?


We have not looked at outdoor patio fireplace as open flames in a condo building is against the law for the city.


----------



## Panina (May 27, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Personally I would set aside a couple of hours before you are scheduled to sign papers; pick a couple of houses and knock on their door.  Tell whoever answers that you love the neighborhood; are thinking of buying; and want to know what they think.  You would be surprised what some people will tell you.  I'd focus on one or two houses right near your lot and one or two further away that look like the people have been there a relatively long time.  Heck, you might even make friends with a future neighbor before you move in.  If you are uncomfortable knocking on doors, look for someone who is outside cutting the grass or maybe putting their trash out...IMO face to face beats phone calls every time...
> 
> George


Agree with this.  I did this in every community I lived in.  It is the best way to get the scoop on the community happenings good or bad.  I almost purchased in one community but didn’t because two of the owners complained of the bad workmanship done in the home and the builder didn’t fix.   Park the car and walk, you will meet owners.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I will check that out. I have T Rowe Price. Thanks!


Should have said Pledged Asset Line, not Loan. Although I'm sure your broker will know what it is.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Personally I would set aside a couple of hours before you are scheduled to sign papers; pick a couple of houses and knock on their door.  Tell whoever answers that you love the neighborhood; are thinking of buying; and want to know what they think.  You would be surprised what some people will tell you.  I'd focus on one or two houses right near your lot and one or two further away that look like the people have been there a relatively long time.  Heck, you might even make friends with a future neighbor before you move in.  If you are uncomfortable knocking on doors, look for someone who is outside cutting the grass or maybe putting their trash out...IMO face to face beats phone calls every time...
> 
> George




We are out of state, George or I would. (BTW- being I was in sales, I have no problem knocking on doors! LOL!)


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

Panina said:


> Agree with this.  I did this in every community I lived in.  It is the best way to get the scoop on the community happenings good or bad.  I almost purchased in one community but didn’t because two of the owners complained of the bad workmanship done in the home and the builder didn’t fix.   Park the car and walk, you will meet owners.




We can't do it. Not this week. We are 6 hours away and my husband is working.


----------



## Passepartout (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We can't do it. Not this week. We are 6 hours away and my husband is working.


No cold feet here, Mary Ann. TUG can't stand more drama over your moving. 

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2019)

What we did is we tracked some homeowners down on the internet and I sent them private messages through Facebook. So we shall see if they notice them as they are not easy to see when you are not "friends" with someone.Worth a shot.

Jim- you are so right. No drama needed!


----------



## missyrcrews (May 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> OMG! TUGGERS ARE THE BEST!! I can't believe this myself- but I called the Financial Advisor a little while some of the suggestions here about a mortgage and so on and told him about the house and the whole situation and - WAIT FOR IT- HE GAVE US THE GO AHEAD TO BUY IT!!!! And here is the clincher- we are going to pay outright for it! He said sometimes we can't always adhere to a "perfect" financial scenario! I knew I liked this guy!!!!
> 
> I am crying I am so happy!  I immediately called the realtor because I knew this was a big open house weekend. I already picked the lot and later tonight will reserve it on paper. We are going up next weekend to sign everything and pick out what we need to. Remember- this is a new house. It is a very small ranch but will be perfect. We actually could not see inside one last week as they are all occupied but we saw another model and it was really nice. This lot is the only one left with a walk out basement and also is one of the better lots left in terms of grade and has just a little bit of a view through the trees out back of Paugus Bay, but no big deal- don't care about views as much. The Lake is close by.
> 
> Someone pinch me...




IN MEREDITH?  Like just down the road from Cold Spring?  WAHOO!  That sounds amazing!  Great area.  And my kids would be impressed that you'll be close to Funspot and Kellerhaus.  Arcade games and chocolate.  What else do you need?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> IN MEREDITH?  Like just down the road from Cold Spring?  WAHOO!  That sounds amazing!  Great area.  And my kids would be impressed that you'll be close to Funspot and Kellerhaus.  Arcade games and chocolate.  What else do you need?




LOL! I know! Can you imagine? 

It is kind of a kitschy area, but I do like being near the lake.

Being near Kellerhouse could be dangerous, though!


----------



## rapmarks (May 28, 2019)

Are you near endicot and white oaks?  My acquaintance said that is where she used to live, but she was in a park model


----------



## wackymother (May 28, 2019)

I had no idea that you could buy or sell a house anywhere in the US without a lawyer. These are probably the largest financial transactions you will ever make--why wouldn't you use a lawyer to be sure everything was done properly?


----------



## clifffaith (May 28, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I had no idea that you could buy or sell a house anywhere in the US without a lawyer. These are probably the largest financial transactions you will ever make--why wouldn't you use a lawyer to be sure everything was done properly?



The escrow company makes sure everything is done right.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I had no idea that you could buy or sell a house anywhere in the US without a lawyer. These are probably the largest financial transactions you will ever make--why wouldn't you use a lawyer to be sure everything was done properly?


We have never used a lawyer for a real estate transaction.  Never felt the need to.  Why would you use a lawyer when it isn't necessary?  As others have pointed out the title company takes care of it.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Having to put window treatments on the windows for privacy.



Remember to order them well before you move in.  I totally spaced out ordering blinds  (my house sold in 8 days and we had to be out in 30 days) when we were moving in and had to put cardboard on the windows or we were woken up at 5 am.    So much going on at the time, house wasn't done being built had to move out in a hurry.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> When we get our new home someday, I am going to rescue a mid sized, all black dog like the one in the dream and call her "Faith".



 Luv it!


----------



## PigsDad (May 28, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Remember to order them well before you move in.  I totally spaced out ordering blinds  (my house sold in 8 days and we had to be out in 30 days) when we were moving in and had to put cardboard on the windows or we were woken up at 5 am.    So much going on at the time, house wasn't done being built had to move out in a hurry.


Hanging sheets over the windows is a perfectly fine alternative for a few weeks, IMO.   It's not like you are going to be entertaining any time soon after moving in.

Kurt


----------



## clifffaith (May 28, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Hanging sheets over the windows is a perfectly fine alternative for a few weeks, IMO.   It's not like you are going to be entertaining any time soon after moving in.
> 
> Kurt



We just retired from 30 years of selling window treatments. When we moved (5 times after starting our business), window coverings were never high on our list because I knew we needed to get moved in to see what the issues were and get a feel for our new rooms. And it was likely I was reupholstering furniture, so no picking new draperies or Roman shades until I knew how the sofa situation was going to play out. I could not abide the previous owner's old moldy stuff, so the old treatments were always removed before we moved our furniture in. Sheets work just fine in the interim, as do paper shades from Home Depot. The one time I remember getting things ordered early, we needed 8'x8' grass shades for about 6 south facing windows with an ocean glare. And I'll be darned if Cliff didn't have to restring at least one of those because without the furniture in place I managed to put a control cord back in an inaccessible corner.


----------



## funtime (May 28, 2019)

All the real estate search functions sort by bedrooms.  More than 75% of your market will not have eyes on the listing if it is a 2BR because it will not come up in their search.  Be proactive and make it a 3BR.  Will save you lots of grief and frustration in the long run and allow the home to sell faster.


----------



## GrayFal (May 28, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We just retired from 30 years of selling window treatments. When we moved (5 times after starting our business), window coverings were never high on our list because I knew we needed to get moved in to see what the issues were and get a feel for our new rooms. And it was likely I was reupholstering furniture, so no picking new draperies or Roman shades until I knew how the sofa situation was going to play out. I could not abide the previous owner's old moldy stuff, so the old treatments were always removed before we moved our furniture in. Sheets work just fine in the interim, as do paper shades from Home Depot. The one time I remember getting things ordered early, we needed 8'x8' grass shades for about 6 south facing windows with an ocean glare. And I'll be darned if Cliff didn't have to restring at least one of those because without the furniture in place I managed to put a control cord back in an inaccessible corner.


Paper shades from Home Depot are the best!  You don’t feel rushed into buying expensive window treatments.


----------



## clifffaith (May 28, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> Paper shades from Home Depot are the best!  You don’t feel rushed into buying expensive window treatments.



And you can use the little clips that come with them for chip clips for years after the shades have been trashed!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Remember to order them well before you move in.  I totally spaced out ordering blinds  (my house sold in 8 days and we had to be out in 30 days) when we were moving in and had to put cardboard on the windows or we were woken up at 5 am.    So much going on at the time, house wasn't done being built had to move out in a hurry.




I am thinking of getting window film temporarily and then once in we can take our time to get the shades.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> Paper shades from Home Depot are the best!  You don’t feel rushed into buying expensive window treatments.



Funny you said that because even in my home now- in the upstairs bedrooms and bathroom we just have window film on the bottom half of the windows and paper fans that I only stick on the top section of the window if it is too sunny out. (a rarity anyway lately in the Northeast)


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Hanging sheets over the windows is a perfectly fine alternative for a few weeks, IMO.   It's not like you are going to be entertaining any time soon after moving in.
> 
> Kurt



Heck- the size of this new house we won't be doing ANY entertaining! We will have to use the clubhouse! Ha! Ha!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

funtime said:


> All the real estate search functions sort by bedrooms.  More than 75% of your market will not have eyes on the listing if it is a 2BR because it will not come up in their search.  Be proactive and make it a 3BR.  Will save you lots of grief and frustration in the long run and allow the home to sell faster.



There is no reason why it can't be listed as a 3 bedroom. The big room upstairs can be a 3rd bedroom without any construction- so it just has to be listed that way. The realtor is coming here tomorrow with the photographer and i will discuss with her again, as well as a list price.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We just retired from 30 years of selling window treatments. When we moved (5 times after starting our business), window coverings were never high on our list because I knew we needed to get moved in to see what the issues were and get a feel for our new rooms. And it was likely I was reupholstering furniture, so no picking new draperies or Roman shades until I knew how the sofa situation was going to play out. I could not abide the previous owner's old moldy stuff, so the old treatments were always removed before we moved our furniture in. Sheets work just fine in the interim, as do paper shades from Home Depot. The one time I remember getting things ordered early, we needed 8'x8' grass shades for about 6 south facing windows with an ocean glare. And I'll be darned if Cliff didn't have to restring at least one of those because without the furniture in place I managed to put a control cord back in an inaccessible corner.




Right. I really hate window treatments. I like the windows bare with scenery coming in but now we will have no scenery or privacy so will need something for sure.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> About financing a home purchase--we did something I hadn't known about and that doesn't suit everyone, but can be a great option. Our home purchase closed in April and our home sale closed in May, so we needed $400K for a little less than a month. Our brokerage firm gave us a Pledged Asset Loan. We pledged our investment portfolio as collateral and they lent us the money. As soon as we got the check from the sale, we paid it off. If this interests you, talk to your brokerage firm.



So I asked today but no go. The only way they would do it is if we used it for collateral for a bank loan.


----------



## TravelTime (May 28, 2019)

funtime said:


> All the real estate search functions sort by bedrooms.  More than 75% of your market will not have eyes on the listing if it is a 2BR because it will not come up in their search.  Be proactive and make it a 3BR.  Will save you lots of grief and frustration in the long run and allow the home to sell faster.



Great point. I always look for 3+ BR.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2019)

Panina said:


> Agree with this.  I did this in every community I lived in.  It is the best way to get the scoop on the community happenings good or bad.  I almost purchased in one community but didn’t because two of the owners complained of the bad workmanship done in the home and the builder didn’t fix.   Park the car and walk, you will meet owners.



Well- it turns out we have to go back up this weekend and we intend to do just that BEFORE we sign the purchase agreement. Many owners will be up now for the weekend since many homes are second homes. I even spoke to one person the realtor was able to refer to me - gave me her phone number. She has lived there 3 years and enjoyed it but will be putting her home up for sale to move to Florida. I am not sure if the realtor put her up to it or not. She said she did not use an attorney and the closing took 10 minutes. Crazy...

Also- when up there the realtor got permission from an owner who is currently on vacation to show us her home because it is the same model we would be purchasing. Then we will go over upgrades- excluding the kitchen which will be separate after the purchase agreement. Once we sign we have to write a deposit check and pay the upgrades in full.

Essentially I spent the whole day today dealing with things for this.Busy from 9-5. Also communicated with our FA. He sent the realtor a letter to confirm our ability to pay for the house per their request. I have not exercised in 4 days now.

The kitchen person cannot meet with me yet so I am a little leery that we will be signing the purchase agreement and then going into the kitchen  design later he will now have us by our you know whats with upgrades for that. But- it is what it is.

I am still waiting for prices on 200 amps and the generator transfer box (for a wheel - to one). Have to find out if the generator noise (in the event of an outage) would violate the noise ordinance. Not sure whether to get a propane powered dryer/stove line instead of electric because they only have 2, 100 gallon tanks for the heat and everything. We do think we might want an on demand water heater and definitely AC , and wood flooring in the main living area and cathedral ceilings in the living room/dining room.We also want a flood light on the garage and some more outlets in the garage. Then there is a window in the garage and a ceiling fan in the bedroom and maybe living area and also recessed lights in the kitchen.

Then we have to decide on placement for the TV outlet, cable and phone and internet things in the home. Phew! A lot!

Meanwhile, at home I have it all already and it is so much nicer. LOL!


----------



## Panina (May 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- it turns out we have to go back up this weekend and we intend to do just that BEFORE we sign the purchase agreement. Many owners will be up now for the weekend since many homes are second homes. I even spoke to one person the realtor was able to refer to me - gave me her phone number. She has lived there 3 years and enjoyed it but will be putting her home up for sale to move to Florida. I am not sure if the realtor put her up to it or not. She said she did not use an attorney and the closing took 10 minutes. Crazy...
> 
> Also- when up there the realtor got permission from an owner who is currently on vacation to show us her home because it is the same model we would be purchasing. Then we will go over upgrades- excluding the kitchen which will be separate after the purchase agreement. Once we sign we have to write a deposit check and pay the upgrades in full.
> 
> ...


Kitchen upgrades for new contruction are usually the most expensive upgrades and can vary greatly between builders.  I would tell  the realtor or kitchen person you would like at minimum  to see the upgrade prices prior to signing.  There should be a list with prices for the most common ones.


----------



## Snazzylass (May 28, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I had no idea that you could buy or sell a house anywhere in the US without a lawyer. These are probably the largest financial transactions you will ever make--why wouldn't you use a lawyer to be sure everything was done properly?


You make good  point about it being the largest financial transaction. Attorneys are required in very few states. 

Years ago, I was involved in the construction and sale of a spec home. Our buyer did not have a realtor, so at closing, she had an attorney. Oh boy! What an eye-opener. He really didn't even know what questions to ask. It was a very simple, straight forward closing. She was happy with her new home, but the attorney really didn't add value to the transaction.

I would say in general, both realtors and title companies do add value and protection in the transaction. And, even getting mortgage can ensure that some steps are taken that a cash buyer often misses.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (May 29, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I had no idea that you could buy or sell a house anywhere in the US without a lawyer. These are probably the largest financial transactions you will ever make--why wouldn't you use a lawyer to be sure everything was done properly?


Have bought and sold numerous homes and we are from a family of attorneys. It is money well spent! This is such an important transaction.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We do think we might want an on demand water heater



I can't remember the exact reason why, but when we built our house, our plumber (who is a friend/co-worker of DH) recommended we don't put in an on demand water heater.  He installed one when he built his house and doesn't like it.  My DH is a steamfitter (I call him a glorified plumber ) also didn't wan't one.  Our house, and the plumbers house are quite large and that might be why.  I remember the plumber mentioning(complaining) about when his wife would rinse off dishes, when hand washing pots and pans, every time she rinsed a dish the heater would kick on because she tapped the hot water. Having instant hot water is only relative to how close the heater is to the tap.  Your new house will be significantly smaller, so if the size of the house was the issue and the heater is centrally located I would think it would be great.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Then we have to decide on placement for the TV outlet, cable and phone and internet things in the home. Phew! A lot!



I had them run coax and the electrician put CAT 5 throughout the house.  (We don't have cable where we live, but the satellite companies used the coax, and I hope someday we might get cable if only to have good high speed internet.)  My DH was no help in deciding where to put the cable plates.   I took a blue print and labeled where I wanted the outlets and they still got it wrong. I didn't want the TV on a west wall in the walk-out basement where the sun would be blinding in the afternoon, of course that is where he put it.   (I caught it early though and had it moved.)   I would suggest overkill on the CAT6 (or 7) throughout the house.  Just my opinion.  I'm in IT for a living though, so I might be biased.  WI-FI is great, but hard wired is more reliable and stable.


----------



## VacationForever (May 29, 2019)

We put in a tankless water heater in our CA home and so did my son for his new home for energy efficiency.  We do have a recirculating pump for our current home.  A recirculating pump can only be installed and working if the water piping is installed in a certain way.   Recirculating pumps usage cost very little to the electric bill but offer fantastic comfort.  Hot water comes on almost immediately.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 29, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We put in a tankless water heater in our CA home and so did my son for his new home for energy efficiency.  We do have a recirculating pump for our current home.  A recirculating pump can only be installed and working if the water piping is installed in a certain way.   Recirculating pumps usage cost very little to the electric bill but offer fantastic comfort.  Hot water comes on almost immediately.



That is what we did in our house.  DH was hoping it would work by gravity alone.  If you can get the pitch correct, gravity will make the water circulate on it's own.  He was able to do that in our previous home, but we had to install a pump to keep it circulating in our current home.  Insulating the supply side and not the return side helps with this too.  Since we ended up with the pump we insulated the entire loop.


----------



## VacationForever (May 29, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> That is what we did in our house.  DH was hoping it would work by gravity alone.  If you can get the pitch correct, gravity will make the water circulate on it's own.  He was able to do that in our previous home, but we had to install a pump to keep it circulating in our current home.  Insulating the supply side and not the return side helps with this too.  Since we ended up with the pump we insulated the entire loop.


Your earlier post does not sound like what we have.  We still have a hot water heater.  Recirculating pump simply ensures that hot water is circulated to all pipes/taps all the time so that you do not get cold water running for a long while before the hot water fills the pipes.  

Because we have a large house, when we replaced our 80 gallons tank with a 50 gallons tank, the plumber also added a hot water booster pump to increase the temperature that kicks in if the hot water is not hot enough from a 50 gallons tank when several people shower all at the same time.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 29, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Your earlier post does not sound like what we have.  We still have a hot water heater.  Recirculating pump simply ensures that hot water is circulated to all pipes/taps all the time so that you do not get cold water running for a long while before the hot water fills the pipes.
> 
> Because we have a large house, when we replaced our 80 gallons tank with a 50 gallons tank, the plumber also added a hot water booster pump to increase the temperature that kicks in if the hot water is not hot enough from a 50 gallons tank when several people shower all at the same time.



We have a water heater and a recirc pipe loop for the hot water.  It's what you have.  I just mentioned that if you can get the pitch correct you actually don't need the pump, hot water will go up the pipe and cooler water will go down the return pipe.  The loop will keep itself flowing without a pump.


----------



## GrayFal (May 29, 2019)

I have an 1800 square foot one level home with three full baths, dishwasher, washing machine. We have a tankless water heater and I love it.  Yes, it turns on if you turn in the hot water; that’s the point.  This weekend we had 8 adults here who showered and we ran the dishwasher one to two times per day. No problems getting hot water.  Normally we are two adults.  No problems.  

We also heat our home, have gas stove and gas dryer and gas fireplace using two 100 gallon propane tanks.  The new heating/aC systems are extremely energy efficient. And the insulation they used   
Those nice guys with the truck come and fill up the tanks (smile) 

We totally gutted an old home down to the studs. We moved in two years ago this month.


----------



## am1 (May 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- it turns out we have to go back up this weekend and we intend to do just that BEFORE we sign the purchase agreement. Many owners will be up now for the weekend since many homes are second homes. I even spoke to one person the realtor was able to refer to me - gave me her phone number. She has lived there 3 years and enjoyed it but will be putting her home up for sale to move to Florida. I am not sure if the realtor put her up to it or not. She said she did not use an attorney and the closing took 10 minutes. Crazy...
> 
> Also- when up there the realtor got permission from an owner who is currently on vacation to show us her home because it is the same model we would be purchasing. Then we will go over upgrades- excluding the kitchen which will be separate after the purchase agreement. Once we sign we have to write a deposit check and pay the upgrades in full.
> 
> ...




All that sounds expensive.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 29, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> I have an 1800 square foot one level home with three full baths, dishwasher, washing machine. We have a tankless water heater and I love it.  Yes, it turns on if you turn in the hot water; that’s the point.  This weekend we had 8 adults here who showered and we ran the dishwasher one to two times per day. No problems getting hot water.  Normally we are two adults.  No problems.
> 
> We also heat our home, have gas stove and gas dryer and gas fireplace using two 100 gallon propane tanks.  The new heating/aC systems are extremely energy efficient. And the insulation they used
> Those nice guys with the truck come and fill up the tanks (smile)
> ...




How often do you have to get those tanks filled, especially in the winter? 

I am so undecided as to whether to get gas lines for the dryer and stove (would be $800 for the lines), or just stick with electric, especially since I have only ever cooked on an electric stove. All my pots are for the radiant heat stove. Is the propane much less expensive than using electric for those two things?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 29, 2019)

am1 said:


> All that sounds expensive.




Oh, yeah. We are trying to keep it under a certain price point, but the kitchen and bathroom vanities upgrades could put us over the edge and then we will have to start cutting down on things.

This is so weird to me- the whole thing. Moving into an 1100 square foot home from a 2600 square foot home. To a development where the houses are like 25 feet apart on a total of 10 acres of land, when our home is on 10.5 acres of land by itself. LOL!

As I have always said- our house - we love it- it has everything we need- and the new home will be lacking in a lot of what we have now- A LOT! And the funny thing is it will probably cost what we will end up getting for our current house. Crazy. 

But that is how it is with downsizing these days..


----------



## lynne (May 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> How often do you have to get those tanks filled, especially in the winter?
> 
> I am so undecided as to whether to get gas lines for the dryer and stove (would be $800 for the lines), or just stick with electric, especially since I have only ever cooked on an electric stove. All my pots are for the radiant heat stove. Is the propane much less expensive than using electric for those two things?



We love having LP gas for running our 36" stove, dryer and 2 on-demand water heaters.  The ability to have all of the hot water you need (after it has run through the pipes and heated up) is priceless.  Also, do not need to worry about a water tank that can leak and cause damage.  Our on-demand tanks are outside on either end of the house so do not require special venting.  Our LP tank takes approx. 100 gallons and we have it filled by the gas company 2x/year.  We also have solar so our cost to run the house on electric is $26/month.  I am a bit spoiled as I have not had to cook electric for more than 20 years.  It is a difficult decision, but having the luxury and cost savings of doing it during your building process is quite a benefit.  When building, we put in both gas lines and a 220 electric outlet for both the stove and dryer just in case....


----------



## GrayFal (May 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> How often do you have to get those tanks filled, especially in the winter?
> 
> I am so undecided as to whether to get gas lines for the dryer and stove (would be $800 for the lines), or just stick with electric, especially since I have only ever cooked on an electric stove. All my pots are for the radiant heat stove. Is the propane much less expensive than using electric for those two things?


my husband is saying we get monthly deliveries. If it is extremely cold they come more often. The most we had delivered was 66% = 130 gallons.  Some months it would only be 33-50% so 66-100 gallons.  This is based on usage when my husband was still working full time and I was retired and vacationing .  Now that we are both retired and traveling in the winter, our usage is less.  

On Eastern Long Island, the cost of electricity is extremely high.  So using propane is the way to go.  At our other home 10 miles away we bought it 30 years ago with oil heat. We had propane for dryer and stove.  But when they brought nature gas lines to our area we converted the whole house and it is a third to half of the oil costs. 

Can’t advise on electric stove.  They first thing I did 30 years ago was to pull it out and buy s gas stove.  It’s all what you are used to.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> my husband is saying we get monthly deliveries. If it is extremely cold they come more often. The most we had delivered was 66% = 130 gallons.  Some months it would only be 33-50% so 66-100 gallons.  This is based on usage when my husband was still working full time and I was retired and vacationing .  Now that we are both retired and traveling in the winter, our usage is less.
> 
> On Eastern Long Island, the cost of electricity is extremely high.  So using propane is the way to go.  At our other home 10 miles away we bought it 30 years ago with oil heat. We had propane for dryer and stove.  But when they brought nature gas lines to our area we converted the whole house and it is a third to half of the oil costs.
> 
> Can’t advise on electric stove.  They first thing I did 30 years ago was to pull it out and buy s gas stove.  It’s all what you are used to.



Thanks. Yeah- the home I grew up in had natural gas, but of course, I was a kid. When I got married, our first house had electric because there were not a lot of natural gas lines in the area. Same with our current home, so when people say they like gas better, I don't get it because I have always cooked on electric.

I actually never liked the idea of pilot lights- they scare me - I remember as a kid my parents sometimes having to "light" the stove. LOL!

We are big oven users, but, maybe the way to go might be for just the dryer to have propane- don't know.

Gas dryers are also more difficult to work on if there is a problem and to install. I think they even might cost a little more. And propane is more expensive in winter.

But from what I understand propane ones dry the clothes more quickly.

Today they do make all appliances much more energy efficient.  We have high electric rates in NY but NH's are actually much worse. Decisions. decisions....


----------



## geist1223 (May 30, 2019)

Most modern gas heaters/furnaces/stoves do not have permanently lite Pilot Lights but have electric ignition. So if your electrical is out you do have to use a match or barbecue igniter to start the gas burning.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 30, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We do have a recirculating pump for our current home.


We also have a recirc pump, and it's wonderful. No waiting for hot water to move from the garage across the house to our shower.The water is hot in a few seconds!


----------



## pittle (May 30, 2019)

I also grew up with an old gas range that we had to light the oven and often the burners with a match - it scared the dickens out of me. When I got married, we had electric ranges or cook-tops for nearly 40 years.  I now have a gas cook-top and electric wall ovens.  Many ranges also have that configuration - gas on top and electric for oven. 

I like how it cooks and when you turn it off, it pretty much stops cooking without moving the pan.  It heats up quicker too.

We do have a gas dryer.  It did cost a little more, but I like it, it does dry faster. I also have a top-load energy efficient (HE) washer that I hate - there never seems to be enough water to get the clothes clean and the detergent rinsed out.  Some of the newer models do have a high-fill option.  So if you are not used to the HE washers and like to actually see water in the tub, look for one of those. We did find that ours has a comforter setting and it will actually put in enough water that you see that the clothes are covered with water and can swish around, so we use that setting a lot - but it takes about 90 minutes to wash a load of clothes.  Even the Normal cycle takes 1 hour. 

We also have the recirculating pump for the hot water.  We love it.  We have a 3850 SF house and the water heater is in the garage and 2 of the 3 bathrooms are on opposite sides of the house from it.  We had to replace it a couple of months ago.  It took quite a while to get the hot water to the MBR shower - when the water was not hot when I turned it on, I was afraid we needed a new water heater, but it was the pump.


----------



## TravelTime (May 30, 2019)

The closing of our office did not happen on Tuesday, as our contract detailed in early February. They buyer asked for extension until tomorrow so she could get more loan funding. As of today, it has still not  been funded. When I looked at the contract we signed in February, it is poorly worded and there is very little consequences for the buyer to pull out or delay other than losing her small deposit which would not cover our damages. My point of this is to recommend that everyone hire a lawyer to review real estate contracts. I am most frustrated because I feel like I have no remedies other than to say she is in violation of the contact and ask her to produce immediately.


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 30, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> The closing of our office did not happen on Tuesday, as our contract detailed in early February. They buyer asked for extension until tomorrow so she could get more loan funding. As of today, it has still not  been funded. When I looked at the contract we signed in February, it is poorly worded and there is very little consequences for the buyer to pull out or delay other than losing her small deposit which would not cover our damages. My point of this is to recommend that everyone hire a lawyer to review real estate contracts. I am most frustrated because I feel like I have no remedies other than to say she is in violation of the contact and ask her to produce immediately.



I hear your frustration and hope all goes well for you.  The thing is if she needs more time for loan approval, you are stuck as she doesn’t have the funds yet.

Does your contract allow you to pull the plug on the deal and find a qualified buyer? Maybe do that if you have a time clause of action. Better to cut losses instead of delay.

Yes, totally agree with using a lawyer for all real estate deals....and yes....ahem timeshare contracts too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> The closing of our office did not happen on Tuesday, as our contract detailed in early February. They buyer asked for extension until tomorrow so she could get more loan funding. As of today, it has still not  been funded. When I looked at the contract we signed in February, it is poorly worded and there is very little consequences for the buyer to pull out or delay other than losing her small deposit which would not cover our damages. My point of this is to recommend that everyone hire a lawyer to review real estate contracts. I am most frustrated because I feel like I have no remedies other than to say she is in violation of the contact and ask her to produce immediately.




Sorry this happened to you. That is just awful! I would be livid! I hear you about the attorney. This is what was making me crazy also- not using one.

I would not dismiss this as you cannot do anything about it. There could be a law that applies to this situation despite the fact there were no details to address it in the contract. Contact an attorney to inquire  if there is something that can be done.

It is funny- today the realtor of the NH property called me and said the builder said our home could not be placed on the lot we reserved because it is too long. I am not sure how this could have been missed- but he opened up the last phase of lots now and offered a choice of two other lots. (Who knows what these guys do?- or if they are telling the truth-don't trust realtors or builders). We picked another lot and told the realtor we want no more surprises. (yeah- right- like that is gonna happen).

So now the builder has like 5 houses to build including ours- if/when we sign the purchase agreement on Saturday- (he only has built one house so far there- the spec house- (he is the new builder) and will have 9 more lots left. So I asked the realtor about the timeline for ours to be finished and she said 5 months. So I asked how he will build 5 homes in 5 months and I asked if he has people working on them all at the same time and she said no- he does one home at a time. Ummm...well how can that be then?

When I hung up, this got me to thinking if there will be a completion date in the contract since this is new construction. For sure, in New York there would! An attorney would insist on it. So I pulled it out and I do see there is a paragraph that addresses it with a blank for a date to be written in upon signing. So I will be sure to be conscious of it and make sure a date is written in.

If I had the opportunity/time to hire a lawyer this week, he/she would be handling all this stuff for us and I would not even have to do all the research and mental gymnastics I have been doing this past week - keeping me up at night.

TravelTime- I hope you can get a new buyer.


----------



## Panina (May 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Sorry this happened to you. That is just awful! I would be livid! I hear you about the attorney. This is what was making me crazy also- not using one.
> 
> I would not dismiss this as you cannot do anything about it. There could be a law that applies to this situation despite the fact there were no details to address it in the contract. Contact an attorney to inquire  if there is something that can be done.
> 
> ...


Since this is the new builder in the developement , have your checked out if he built in other communities?  I was assuming he built the other homes in the community.  Since he did not you should make sure he has been in business for awhile and is reputable. Is this a deal that your deposit goes in escrow and the builder only get money at closing? Or does he get part of the money as construction happens?  If he gets money throughout the process your risk is greater if he is a builder who goes out of business or builds an inferior product.  Talk to you lawyer, glad you got one.

If this is a small company building your house, there is no way he will complete a house a month.  At least that has been my experince in RE sales.


----------



## wackymother (May 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Sorry this happened to you. That is just awful! I would be livid! I hear you about the attorney. This is what was making me crazy also- not using one.
> 
> I would not dismiss this as you cannot do anything about it. There could be a law that applies to this situation despite the fact there were no details to address it in the contract. Contact an attorney to inquire  if there is something that can be done.
> 
> ...



Ask your realtor for a recommendation for a lawyer who deals in real estate. Realtors all have lawyers they work with. If the realtor's New York lawyer says he/she can't help with a New Hampshire contract, look for a respected New Hampshire realtor online, one who is very close to your new home in New Hampshire. Then call that realtor, explain the situation, and ask for a lawyer recommendation.


----------



## geist1223 (May 30, 2019)

If you were told 5 months for completion I would guess 10 to 15 months.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 30, 2019)

This talk reminds me that a cousin recently discovered a letter my mother wrote about the house she & my dad bought in August, 1950. It was the house where I grew up--sold a year after my college graduation. My mother was so excited because the house was all-electric. The kitchen had a Crosley Shelvador refrigerator. There was only a 1-car garage because they couldn't afford $800 for a 2-car garage. Didn't matter, because most families had only 1 car in 1950. I remember Kentile floor tiles (turns out they were 25% asbestos!) and radiant heating. It cost $880 to refinish the attic, so that didn't happen. The house is on Long Island, New York. My parents paid $15,000; the house has been remodeled and enlarged, and now would go for over $1 million (per Zillow).


----------



## VacationForever (May 30, 2019)

My son's house was supposed to be completed by Dec, some 8 months after he put a deposit on it. It was completed 3 months late, in March.  Developers do not ever provide a firm date of completion.  The verbiage always give them leeway so that buyers cannot sue them or get compensation for delayed completion.


----------



## lynne (May 31, 2019)

I know that I am the anomaly - Our builder was wonderful and worked with us and our architect with meetings weekly.  Our house was built in 6 months with only  change orders.  We had an open book contract where I did my own procurement.  None of our friends who have built homes can believe our luck.  We have now been in the home for more than 4 years and can still reach out to our builder for help with trades that do not respond to us.  He sends his crew over when they are in the area.  It was not an easy build as we also had to deal with our HOA and many CCR requirements that needed to be signed off by the Ranch Architect.   It was a positive experience that probably is 1 in a 1000.   We did not use an attorney.


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2019)

lynne said:


> I know that I am the anomaly - Our builder was wonderful and worked with us and our architect with meetings weekly.  Our house was built in 6 months with only  change orders.  We had an open book contract where I did my own procurement.  None of our friends who have built homes can believe our luck.  We have now been in the home for more than 4 years and can still reach out to our builder for help with trades that do not respond to us.  He sends his crew over when they are in the area.  It was not an easy build as we also had to deal with our HOA and many CCR requirements that needed to be signed off by the Ranch Architect.   It was a positive experience that probably is 1 in a 1000.   We did not use an attorney.


is this a custom home?


----------



## lynne (May 31, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> is this a custom home?


Yes


----------



## TravelTime (May 31, 2019)

You need to get a lawyer. This closing started in January and we signed the contract on Feb 7. I should never have agreed to a long closing. Then the water accident happened in mid-May, 2 weeks before the closing. Now the buyer is expressing cold feet about stuff and has postponed the closing. Our contract does not protect us against this and my insurance policy will not cover any repairs because it was a water intrusion and that is excluded from the policy. This has been like the perfect storm. We did not need lawyers involved by law in California but now I can see the value of tightening up real estate contracts to protect you the seller from any lawsuits or losses from buyers.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

Panina said:


> Since this is the new builder in the developement , have your checked out if he built in other communities?  I was assuming he built the other homes in the community.  Since he did not you should make sure he has been in business for awhile and is reputable. Is this a deal that your deposit goes in escrow and the builder only get money at closing? Or does he get part of the money as construction happens?  If he gets money throughout the process your risk is greater if he is a builder who goes out of business or builds an inferior product.  Talk to you lawyer, glad you got one.
> 
> If this is a small company building your house, there is no way he will complete a house a month.  At least that has been my experince in RE sales.



Yes. I know. From what I could find over the internet he has been in business for 20 years. But it is another company he formed in 9/18 and somehow is affiliated with an organization called Catch Housing- which is a not-for profit.

The broker/realty company holds the deposits in escrow form what I see on the purchase agreement.

We did NOT get an attorney, but  I am thinking of doing so even though we are signing tomorrow without one. There is a 5 day rescind period so I am calling the attorney's office again today and then asking about it once more. It is going to cost more for the title search and everything but at least we would have an attorney representing us involved in the process. I would think they could work long distance with us.

With the deposit, we have to give a few thousand down and any upgrades have to be paid for in advance (and along in process).

Right about the building of the houses. I know he uses subs. Heck- our house took like a year to build. I don't know how it is with developments- how big of a crew, etc.


----------



## bogey21 (May 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We did NOT get an attorney, but  I am thinking of doing so even though we are signing tomorrow without one. There is a 5 day rescind period so I am calling the attorney's office again today and then asking about it once more. It is going to cost more for the title search and everything but at least we would have an attorney representing us involved in the process. I would think they could work long distance with us.



I'm not a "go hire an attorney" guy.  I think I have only hired one once outside of my business career.   But in your case with all the variables you are dealing with I would make an exception here.  If you do, make sure he knows that  getting  his work done within the 5 day rescind period is critical...

George


----------



## rapmarks (May 31, 2019)

Is this on endicott and white oaks?


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> You need to get a lawyer. This closing started in January and we signed the contract on Feb 7. I should never have agreed to a long closing. Then the water accident happened in mid-May, 2 weeks before the closing. Now the buyer is expressing cold feet about stuff and has postponed the closing. Our contract does not protect us against this and my insurance policy will not cover any repairs because it was a water intrusion and that is excluded from the policy. This has been like the perfect storm. We did not need lawyers involved by law in California but now I can see the value of tightening up real estate contracts to protect you the seller from any lawsuits or losses from buyers.




I feel for you. Having been through several real estate transactions in our lifetime, I know all to well the "other" issues like yours that can arise. An attorney would have explained this to you- about having a deadline for your buyer to come through with the money. In fact, he/she would probably have told you not to accept this buyers offer unless they were pre-approved for the loan.

I am hoping in our case the attorney might know of this builder or other things about the develoment. With the condo investment we made many years ago and signed without an attorney- because we were young and stupid- when we went to our attorney to complete everything else involved (required in NYS), he said if we had not done this he would have told us not to buy from the developer. Being a local real estate attorney he knew all the dirt in the area and knew this was going to be a bad deal for buyers, But it was too late for us as we had signed the contract.

There is more to real estate transactions behind the scenes than just what is written in the purchase agreement and the title search.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

You know, we are paying thousands of dollars for this- what is another $1000 if not just for peace of mind. It is insurance- to a point. Even with an attorney- things can still go wrong later on and in our case builders still have a lot of room to- well you know--sc$%*w you.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

So I did call the attorney's office and spoke with the paralegal. The attorney is away until Monday.

I explained about the 5 day rescind period and she said we could just get a copy of the signed purchase agreement to them via email by Monday and the paralegal could have the Atty review it.

I am also thinking since we cannot have the lot we initially reserved (of which we had a 10 day period (which is this Sunday) to sign the purchase agreement or it would be released; AND the lot we CAN have has been reserved only verbally, I wonder if we can sign the reservation form for the new lot and would again have another 10 days to sign the purchase agreement, giving the attorney more time.

But- I do not want to tell the realtor today that we have now changed our minds and are using an attorney simply for the fact that we do NOT have a written reservation for the new lot. And realtors generally do not like having buyers attorneys involved- especially in a state where it is not required. My point being we don't want her to give away the lot because of this(which she could do being there is no signed purchase agreement or lot reservation for the new lot).


----------



## b2bailey (May 31, 2019)

In my mind, your agreement for the first lot became 'null and void' when they told you it was a 'no go' for that lot.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

wackymother said:


> Ask your realtor for a recommendation for a lawyer who deals in real estate. Realtors all have lawyers they work with. If the realtor's New York lawyer says he/she can't help with a New Hampshire contract, look for a respected New Hampshire realtor online, one who is very close to your new home in New Hampshire. Then call that realtor, explain the situation, and ask for a lawyer recommendation.



I found a NH one on my own to keep things objective. She has done a few closings there in the past. I do not have a realtor. This realtor is the sellers realtor.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> In my mind, your agreement for the first lot became 'null and void' when they told you it was a 'no go' for that lot.



Right. Exactly.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Is this on endicott and white oaks?




It is off Endicott. Don't know about White Oaks. Our home would actually be off Hilliard.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

I feel better now knowing the attorney will be involved. I sent the paralegal everything i had that the realtor sent me- even though she did not ask for it. Can never be too diligent!

Just as I mentioned before about atty's knowing what to look for, the paralegal even told me over the phone to look out for the transfer fee clause in the purchase agreement because we want to make sure it states the seller is paying his portion and not having us pay the entire amount. That is how it should work because in NH it is expensive. Now right there is something I would not have known.

Thankfully, I see that it is stated that way in the agreement and tomorrow we can make sure it is still in there when/if we sign it.


----------



## rapmarks (May 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> It is off Endicott. Don't know about White Oaks. Our home would actually be off Hilliard.


My acquaintance said she used to live off endicott and white oaks, in a park model


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> My acquaintance said she used to live off endicott and white oaks, in a park model




Oh wow. Well- This used to be an RV park. That is why the land is such as it is with the ground lease.


----------



## wackymother (May 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I found a NH one on my own to keep things objective. She has done a few closings there in the past. I do not have a realtor. This realtor is the sellers realtor.


 

I meant your realtor who is selling your home in NY State. But it sounds like you're already on track with a NH lawyer, so good work!


----------



## rapmarks (May 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Oh wow. Well- This used to be an RV park. That is why the land is such as it is with the ground lease.[/QUOTEit may be the same place


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

wackymother said:


> I meant your realtor who is selling your home in NY State. But it sounds like you're already on track with a NH lawyer, so good work!




LOL! OH! DUH! My brain is on overload! We have used the same real estate atty here in NY for all our transactions, so as long as he is not retired, we intend to use him again.


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2019)

lynne said:


> Yes


Custom home experience is always going to be superior to tract homes.  Not even close.


----------



## lynne (May 31, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Custom home experience is always going to be superior to tract homes.  Not even close.


Our good friends had a custom home built in New Mexico - their experience was quite different than ours, but I understand your point about tract homes.


----------



## TravelTime (May 31, 2019)

lynne said:


> Our good friends had a custom home built in New Mexico - their experience was quite different than ours, but I understand your point about tract homes.



I agree. We have tried the custom home experience. Bought 23 acres of build-ready land in Carmel for a great price. All utilities at the site line. What looked like minor grading when we purchased. Hired the architect, builder, landscape architect, tree removal company and engineers. The construction costs kept going up and up every time we spoke with the builder. The builder was responsible for his subs and getting that done. After 2 years and $200,000, we abandoned the project and bought an existing custom home designed and built by another family. They lost $1 million on this sale to us. We are much happier now. Now we are considering selling the land at a loss so we can get out of the humongous property taxes, annual property tax assessment for the road and the HOA country clubs fees for the community. We have owned it since 2012 and the land value is depreciating. I think buying a custom home resale like we eventually did or buying a semi-custom home from a builder might be the best thing. I would not want a tract home. Live and learn.


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2019)

Glad you have an attorney. The seller’s agent is probably also getting a commission on the buyers side and was prepared to earn less had you had an agent. You can be sure that you are paying for it all in the price of the home. 
I might consider adding a penalty clause covering builder delays. 5 months for five houses seem overly optimistic. One thing about local attorneys is that they will do more business with your builder than with you. May not mean much in a state that doesn’t require them. We wanted to sue our builder many years ago in another area of SC and a local attorney told me no attorney in our town would sue him and advised me to go out of town. Turns out that all knew he was a crook but also knew he had his money in wife & children’s trust accounts.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Glad you have an attorney. The seller’s agent is probably also getting a commission on the buyers side and was prepared to earn less had you had an agent. You can be sure that you are paying for it all in the price of the home.
> I might consider adding a penalty clause covering builder delays. 5 months for five houses seem overly optimistic. One thing about local attorneys is that they will do more business with your builder than with you. May not mean much in a state that doesn’t require them. We wanted to sue our builder many years ago in another area of SC and a local attorney told me no attorney in our town would sue him and advised me to go out of town. Turns out that all knew he was a crook but also knew he had his money in wife & children’s trust accounts.



The paralegal did not seem to know this builder.  Another attorney’s paralegal that I called a few days ago never even heard of the community and they are located in the same town!

I think In states where attorneys are not required for real estate transactions you will find many attorneys who have not been involved with any builders, though some have, of course.

As for the realtor- sure- she doesn’t have to split the commission with a buyers agent.

I am not impressed with buyers agents anyway. Let’s face it, though they technically represent you, they still have a vested interest in getting the deal done so they can get their share of the commission.  So they cannot be totally objective either. That is why I think an attorney is the best bet.

Oh- and there is a section in the purchase agreement where the seller has to write on a completion date so it will be interesting to see what is written in.


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2019)

I prefer cooking with gas but I also prefer cleaning a glass topped stove. The new ones have instant heat on at least one burner. The heavy grates on my gas cooktops are hard to clean and hold up to clean under. If you keep up with spills on glass cooktop, it always looks good. Since you are used to it, I wouldn’t switch. I prefer electric ovens and dryers and top load washing machines. Our Rinnai tankless water heater does a good job though the bathroom we added gets it last. We don’t have recirculating. We may need another one the same size tethered to it with our new bathroom remodel. But it is nice not to worry about water damage from a tank. Spend your upgrade money on items you can not add later.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I prefer cooking with gas but I also prefer cleaning a glass topped stove. The new ones have instant heat on at least one burner. The heavy grates on my gas cooktops are hard to clean and hold up to clean under. If you keep up with spills on glass cooktop, it always looks good. Since you are used to it, I wouldn’t switch. I prefer electric ovens and dryers and top load washing machines. Our Rinnai tankless water heater does a good job though the bathroom we added gets it last. We don’t have recirculating. We may need another one the same size tethered to it with our new bathroom remodel. But it is nice not to worry about water damage from a tank. Spend your upgrade money on items you can not add later.




Thanks for your input. I hadn't even considered the stove top cleaning. Good point!  Being a clean freak, those grates would make me nuts!

I am going to stick with what I know for the dryer and range. $800 saved. 

And we will get that on demand water heater also.


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2019)

I makes no business sense to me that he would build one house at a time when he could have crews moving from one on to the next as they go up. As to adding a completion date, I’m sure the fine print covers all sorts of contingencies. Some people add penalties for delays as well as when builder may take a draw in funds.


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks for your input. I hadn't even considered the stove top cleaning. Good point!  Being a clean freak, those grates would make me nuts!
> 
> I am going to stick with what I know for the dryer and range. $800 saved.
> 
> And we will get that on demand water heater also.



Right! I finally did learn to buy a gas cooktop where the burners are raised a little in order to clean around them and the bottom under grates is black. The silver bottoms show everything!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Right! I finally did learn to buy a gas cooktop where the burners are raised a little in order to clean around them and the bottom under grated is black. The silver bottoms show everything!



When we move I am really going to miss my GE range. I just love it and it is only a few years old. Now I will have to take what the builder gives standard to keep costs down for now. Then again- that is the case with this entire house- bathrooms and all!  But that is what downsizing is all about when you are on a budget.


----------



## IngridN (May 31, 2019)

Induction. Behaves like gas; cleans like electric glass cooktop; add'l + is safety features. I changed from gas to induction during our recent reno and couldn't be happier.

Ingrid


Glynda said:


> I prefer cooking with gas but I also prefer cleaning a glass topped stove... ...


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2019)

Oh - and I prefer top loading washing machines also and I intend to get another one of those when we move.


----------



## moonstone (May 31, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I prefer cooking with gas but I also prefer cleaning a glass topped stove. The new ones have instant heat on at least one burner. The heavy grates on my gas cooktops are hard to clean and hold up to clean under. If you keep up with spills on glass cooktop, it always looks good. Since you are used to it, I wouldn’t switch. I prefer electric ovens and dryers and top load washing machines. Our Rinnai tankless water heater does a good job though the bathroom we added gets it last. We don’t have recirculating. We may need another one the same size tethered to it with our new bathroom remodel. But it is nice not to worry about water damage from a tank. Spend your upgrade money on items you can not add later.



I switched to a gas stove in 2000 when gas lines were installed in our subdivision. It didn't take too long for the stove grates to become a thorn in my side. I cleaned them nightly after dinner but some spills got baked on. I hated scrubbing the black marks off those gray grates! Then a friend told me a trick she used. Put the grates into a large trash bag, being careful not to rip the bag, and pour a cup or more of household ammonia into the bag then seal tight with a twist tie. I flipped and sort of shook the bag a few times. Leave overnight or at least several hours.  In a well ventilated room (I also wore an N-95 mask) open the bag remove the grates & rinse them under hot water -all the baked on food and stains will rinse off!  Now I do this about every 3-4 months and my grates look brand new with very little effort. 

~Diane


----------



## PamMo (May 31, 2019)

IngridN said:


> Induction. Behaves like gas; cleans like electric glass cooktop; add'l + is safety features. I changed from gas to induction during our recent reno and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Ingrid



I switched from gas to an all-induction cooktop eight years ago, and don't ever want to go back to cooking with an open flame in my kitchen. Well, except maybe if I lived in the mountains, I'd install an auxiliary AGA to keep my kitchen warm in the winter!


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am not impressed with buyers agents anyway. Let’s face it, though they technically represent you, they still have a vested interest in getting the deal done so they can get their share of the commission.  So they cannot be totally objective either. That is why I think an attorney is the best bet.



When I helped my Son sell his house a few months ago it was the Buyer's Agent who held the deal together every time an issue arose...

George


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 1, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> When I helped my Son sell his house a few months ago it was the Buyer's Agent who held the deal together every time an issue arose...
> 
> George


Exactly, George! There's definitely an anti-Realtor bias and that's a shame. In general, attorneys know more about Law, of course. But Realtors are specialists. Any realtor, residential or commercial, starts with a boilerplate contract that is universally used in that state. Failure to perform and occupancy are probably the two areas of major concern.
As much as people hate paying the realtor fees, it's like any kind of insurance. If you need it, you'll be glad you had it.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> When we move I am really going to miss my GE range. I just love it and it is only a few years old. Now I will have to take what the builder gives standard to keep costs down for now. Then again- that is the case with this entire house- bathrooms and all!  But that is what downsizing is all about when you are on a budget.


Ugh! I would not want to skimp on appliances. Not all of us can afford a huge home, but appliances are daily and these little touches truly add to your quality of life.
I've been renting for 3 years and selected my rental because of the nice appliances. Even my guests (I often have family and friends stay for extended visits) commented.
I just bought a little house, about 1000SF, 2/2, like my rental. It came with a beautiful new gas range - even my kid noticed it in the edge of a photo I texted him. We do like gas. I just bought a new fridge at Lowe's last night to replace the dinky fridge that came with the house. I am very excited because of all the features and size. I cannot wait!
As my order was being added to the system, the salesman noticed my previous order of my washer and dryer 3 years ago. I love, love these! Top loader Whirlpool with a steam dryer - great feature out here.
I had front loaders in the house I sold in IN. They were nice and I was really happy with them. My buyers were very excited to have them included in the sale.


----------



## pittle (Jun 1, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Ugh! I would not want to skimp on appliances. Not all of us can afford a huge home, but appliances are daily and these little touches truly add to your quality of life..



Absolutely!  Sometime between the age of 60 and 70, my husband started saying - "Buy what you want because this is probably the last one you will buy."  This has applied to our big purchases - house, cars, furniture, etc.

We bought an 18 month old foreclosure house in 2008. The previous owners took ALL of the appliances - even the built-in oven and gas cook-top!  We went to the builder and got a list of what had been put in so that it would fit in the spaces. 

The JennAir 6 burner gas cook-top is huge and the way it fits, we had to have the exact one - it did not just drop in because the controls are on the front and the cabinet and granite was cut to fit it.
We bought the double oven that fit into the hole -but did not spring for one convection and one regular, just got two regular - I only use both at Christmas.  One oven or just a range would have worked just fine and saved money plus had more counter space.
I chose a counter-top depth refrigerator so that everything is flush. It is taller but still has the same 26.5 CF of space and fits under the cabinet above.  It cost more but we love it.  It is our most frequently used appliance.

We did not buy the $1400 built-in microwave, but bought one for about 1/2 the price.  We do not like this one because the door pulls down not to the side.  I did not catch that when we ordered it.  It is a challenge for me as I am 5'4" and the turn-table inside is 4'11" from the floor and I have to reach over the 14" door to put things in and take them out.  I have to use larger containers than necessary so that I do not spill anything.
Make sure you get a good, super quiet dishwasher!


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 1, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> When I helped my Son sell his house a few months ago it was the Buyer's Agent who held the deal together every time an issue arose...
> 
> George



We are still agonizing over who to use when we come to the top of the waitlist at the Carlsbad CCRC. On the one hand our friend (became a friend after he sold us a house) who's been our agent on three home purchases and one lot buy & sell is like a bulldog when he gets hold of a deal. He stays awake at night worrying about the details and follows up on everything. On the other hand, he didn't get our last home sold in six months of open houses so we had to let him go. That was in 2010 during the recession, but the next guy had it sold in three months. Bob the Bulldog does not use lock boxes -- he wants to see the gleam in the eye of every potential buyer. But when we get notice a unit is available for us, we will have 60 days to get the house sold and ourselves moved out, and we fear lack of instant access to realtors herding clients around could hurt our chances for a quick sale. As much as we appreciate the efforts of Friendly Frank, who got the other house sold (he knocked on our door and said he'd noticed our house had fallen out of contract, and he isn't even a realtor in our town which meant he was hustling business trying to stay alive in the economic down turn), he tends to be the type that turns the house over to the lockbox and other realtors. He does one open house himself, and a minion may do one, then that's it and time to lower the price. Bob wants to sell the house at the highest price possible based on his skill as a salesman. Frank's approach is that the market sets the price, and the buyer's either like the house or they don't. We see both of these guys socially once or twice a year, but don't expect to have either one come for a visit and dinner in Carlsbad.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2019)

Today hubby and I signed on the dotted line to purchase our home in our dream Location in NH! We hired an atty to check everything over next week, but it looks like a go! To say I am so excited is an understatement! I can’t believe this is happening! 

We met people in the development and they were all awesome! I already have a walking buddy and hubby has a hunting buddy! Omg! I am over the top excited! 

They are saying the home should be complete around 11/1 barring bad weather.

We have picked out upgrades- still have to do the kitchen- but we are trying to keep things simple. We even picked out the house color! 

That is what downsizing is all about. I don't care too much about fancy appliances or equity build up. I care about lifestyle and I think we will have what we want here!

Meanwhile our son is sad about our selling our home and he didn’t even come with us as planned today. Very sentimental about the old homestead.

But Hoping we can can sell it soon. It was just listed yesterday. Fingers crossed! 

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. This never would have even happened without all your input!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Today hubby and I signed on the dotted line to purchase our home in our dream Location in NH! We hired an atty to check everything over next week, but it looks like a go! To say I am so excited is an understatement! I can’t believe this is happening!
> 
> We met people in the development and they were all awesome! I already have a walking buddy and hubby has a hunting buddy! Omg! I am over the top excited!
> 
> They are saying the home should be complete around 11/1 barring bad weather.


You go, girl. Thanksgiving in the new house! We are happy for you.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2019)

Awesome!!!

Yes, my wife is a little worried about the downsizing too. I don’t think it will be an issue. I could probably live in a tiny house. 

My son was very sentimental about our first house when we sold it so I can relate to that one too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> You go, girl. Thanksgiving in the new house! We are happy for you.
> 
> Jim



We actually have our timeshare vacation scheduled in our Vermont timeshare for Thanksgiving week! Lol!

It’s gonna be a crazy year! And hubby was just called to serve on Grand Jury just to make things more interesting!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Today hubby and I signed on the dotted line to purchase our home in our dream Location in NH! We hired an atty to check everything over next week, but it looks like a go! To say I am so excited is an understatement! I can’t believe this is happening!
> 
> We met people in the development and they were all awesome! I already have a walking buddy and hubby has a hunting buddy! Omg! I am over the top excited!
> 
> ...


i am so happy for you that you feel good about your purchase now. 

Sorry that it is hard for your son to see the house, where he grew up in, to be sold but nothing stops him from driving by there when he feels like it every once and awhile.

I believe that the house was quite isolated and he may not have had many neighbor kids that he hang around with or school buddies but they may still be in touch with each other.  He will get over it, I hope for him.

Hopefully, everything goes as planned and your current home will not stay on the market long because someone will treasure living full time or even part of the year in such a beautiful area.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> i am so happy for you that you feel good about your purchase now.
> 
> Sorry that it is hard for your son to see the house, where he grew up in, to be sold but nothing stops him from driving by there when he feels like it every once and awhile.
> 
> ...




Thank you. After seeing the listing, the realtors in NH told us that if our home was in NH we would get big bucks for it and it would be swept up in a heartbeat.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I don't care too much about fancy appliances or equity build up. I care about lifestyle...



Mirrors my way of thinking.  Good luck...

George


----------



## Panina (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Today hubby and I signed on the dotted line to purchase our home in our dream Location in NH! We hired an atty to check everything over next week, but it looks like a go! To say I am so excited is an understatement! I can’t believe this is happening!
> 
> We met people in the development and they were all awesome! I already have a walking buddy and hubby has a hunting buddy! Omg! I am over the top excited!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, very happy for you


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thank you. After seeing the listing, the realtors in NH told us that if our home was in NH we would get big bucks for it and it would be swept up in a heartbeat.


Congrats in moving forward! 

I just saw your house on MLS.  It is a great price for a buyer for such a nice home and the stream is lovely.  But the property tax is... gulp...


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2019)

mpumila, this is the best news that I have heard from you this year. Wishing DH and you, love, happiness, pleasant dreams, peace in your new home.

Congratulations in your new Home purchase . I am very Happy for You.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Congrats in moving forward!
> 
> I just saw your house on MLS.  It is a great price for a buyer for such a nice home and the stream is lovely.  But the property tax is... gulp...



Thanks. Yes- NYS is a property and school tax hell hole. And our land is mostly forestland, so it is only assessed on a few acres and the taxes are still crazy high!


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 1, 2019)

slip said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Yes, my wife is a little worried about the downsizing too. I don’t think it will be an issue. I could probably live in a tiny house.



Cliff is going to be the problem, and I'm the collector in the family! He was looking for something in the "book & media"closet in his office the other day. Closet has a short & a tall bookcase, then all the tuners/CD player/turntable. So he had books strewn across the antique bed that is also in that room. I notice yellowing paperback copies of Psychocybernetics and Sidharta, among other things from the 60's. And say "There's still a little room in the book box that Salvation Army is picking up (Thank you, DaveNW!) on Thursday, how about we add those to the box and what else can we put in there?" Nope, not happening. My plan of attack as I continue to downsize and de-clutter, is to put "crummy" books in boxes marked "Cliff's Books". Good books will just be marked as books. Trick will be to remember not to ask for help putting books on our new book shelves. My plan is to move only the nice bookshelf in the living room and to sell the two crappy book shelves that were bought second hand specifically to go into the closet. I've already given notice that I want custom wall to wall book/knickknack/TV shelving in the new living room. We simply won't have room for old musty paperback books. Truth be told I could have slipped the two books I mentioned above out the door and into the box going to the SA and he would have been none the wiser. He does not know I'm reading and then listing on eBay the "classic" Easton Press leather bound books we bought 15 years ago when we had a formal library in the Victorian house. He'd pitch a fit, but has he read the books or is he likely to ever? Nope.


----------



## Patri (Jun 2, 2019)

Mary Ann, I am thrilled for you. Such an exciting time and you are in control. This is a good time to list so hope it goes fast.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2019)

I’ve been away from this thread, and just caught up with the latest news. Congratulations on all accounts! I hope everything goes according to plan. 

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I’ve been away from this thread, and just caught up with the latest news. Congratulations on all accounts! I hope everything goes according to plan.
> 
> Dave



Thanks! How was your cruise?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2019)

Patri said:


> Mary Ann, I am thrilled for you. Such an exciting time and you are in control. This is a good time to list so hope it goes fast.



Thanks, Patri. We are on our way home from NH, hoping to get back before yet another big storm and - lo and behold- I get a text from a realtor that she is showing the house just at the time we were to arrive! Lol! 

Guess we’ll hang out in the McDonalds in town then.


----------



## jackio (Jun 2, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks, Patri. We are on our way home from NH, hoping to get back before yet another big storm and - lo and behold- I get a text from a realtor that she is showing the house just at the time we were to arrive! Lol!
> 
> Guess we’ll hang out in the McDonalds in town then.


Wow, way to get moving!


----------



## Panina (Jun 2, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks, Patri. We are on our way home from NH, hoping to get back before yet another big storm and - lo and behold- I get a text from a realtor that she is showing the house just at the time we were to arrive! Lol!
> 
> Guess we’ll hang out in the McDonalds in town then.


Maybe this will be your buyer, the ones that come out as soon as it’s listed are usually the serious buyers.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2019)

Panina said:


> Maybe this will be your buyer, the ones that come out as soon as it’s listed are usually the serious buyers.



Wouldn’t that be something!?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> When we move I am really going to miss my GE range. I just love it and it is only a few years old.



Could you take the range with you when you move?  Let the new owner of your current home buy a range for themselves?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 3, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Could you take the range with you when you move?  Let the new owner of your current home buy a range for themselves?



I hadn’t considered it honestly.  It’s possible, of course, but not sure if the builder will install it. It’s a slide in, so the granite would have to be cut for it. Big hassle. And how to get it up there while the kitchen is being built but we don’t own the house yet.

Then a lot of buyers expect sellers to leave the kitchen appliances. So that could affect our house sale here.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I hadn’t considered it honestly.  It’s possible, of course, but not sure if the builder will install it. It’s a slide in, so the granite would have to be cut for it. Big hassle. And how to get it up there while the kitchen is being built but we don’t own the house yet.
> 
> Then a lot of buyers expect sellers to leave the kitchen appliances. So that could affect our house sale here.


The dimensions for the range should be available online if you don't still have the paperwork.   Might be worth asking the builder, if you really like your range.  

Our builder was really good about working with us.  We brought our own excavating contractor, our own plumber, I bought all the appliances, bought our own wood flooring, had our own interior painter etc.  Saved us lots of money.

Good luck with the building process!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 3, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> The dimensions for the range should be available online if you don't still have the paperwork.   Might be worth asking the builder, if you really like your range.
> 
> Our builder was really good about working with us.  We brought our own excavating contractor, our own plumber, I bought all the appliances, bought our own wood flooring, had our own interior painter etc.  Saved us lots of money.
> 
> ...




This is out of state so not that easy. As it is, we will also have plenty of stuff to do after we move in. I already have a list! Lol! It will take us a year or more I bet. Maybe longer. 

We are just taking what he gives us- let him do the bad paint job and all that stuff. We will have it painted another time. We are having him do the wood floors have and a bunch of other upgrades. The kitchen and bathrooms still have to be evaluated to see what we can upgrade while staying under our budget.

Keeping it simple. This is a really small house. And- I want to have fun finally! I don’t want to get swept into working on The house morning, noon and night. Been there, done that.

Good news the paralegal called today and said the atty said the contract looks fine but she is going to call Me on Wednesday ( no time given. SMH) to discuss the water/ sewer hook up; home warranty and landscaping. What I can answer about these things I have no clue. Isn’t that her job?

I again asked the realtor how this house and the other houses could be built by Nov1st and she said to stop worrying and that they could always extend the timeline. Well- uh- duh! Lol!

And in terms of the people who viewed our home yesterday- they felt there was a lack of storage space (aka a basement). Onward and upward...


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We are just taking what he gives us- let him do the bad paint job and all that stuff. We will have it painted another time. We are having him do the wood floors have and a bunch of other upgrades. The kitchen and bathrooms still have to be evaluated to see what we can upgrade while staying under our budget.
> 
> Keeping it simple. This is a really small house. And- I want to have fun finally! I don’t want to get swept into working on The house morning, noon and night. Been there, done that.



When my son bought his (inexpensive) new home, we were pleasantly surprised that the builder did not use white paint.  It is a warm beige - a verylight brown color which makes it look like custom paint job.  The garage walls also came painted. It was certainly not a bad paint job.

I agree with you to not make things complicated.  Not only does it save headaches but also money.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> This is out of state so not that easy. As it is, we will also have plenty of stuff to do after we move in. I already have a list! Lol! It will take us a year or more I bet. Maybe longer.
> 
> We are just taking what he gives us- let him do the bad paint job and all that stuff. We will have it painted another time. We are having him do the wood floors have and a bunch of other upgrades. The kitchen and bathrooms still have to be evaluated to see what we can upgrade while staying under our budget.
> 
> ...


Since you spoke with a few neighbors already and they didn't complain about bad workmanship, I wouldn't worry.  I thought that I saw a few pictures of the models with some color on one of the the walls at some models.  It gave me the impression that there were enough windows to make it light inside.

I hope that your new lot is a nice lot.  I would ask him for a picture of the area or a proper map like on the brochure.  Will you be close to the people you spoke with already?  They seemed to be happy there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 3, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> Since you spoke with a few neighbors already and they didn't complain about bad workmanship, I wouldn't worry.  I thought that I saw a few pictures of the models with some color on one of the the walls at some models.  It gave me the impression that there were enough windows to make it light inside.
> 
> I hope that your new lot is a nice lot.  I would ask him for a picture of the area or a proper map like on the brochure.  Will you be close to the people you spoke with already?  They seemed to be happy there.




The thing is, ours is a new developer. The other people we spoke with are fairly or very new there, but they had the old developer. That one is just finishing up a few homes. Those people are somewhat close to where our home would be.

The new developer has built a spec home, which supposedly  sold now. That is it. He is now working on grading the lots which are supposedly under agreement.

Since we couldn’t have the other lot because the ranch was too long for it, we chose another out of the few limited lots left where you could have a walk out basement. 

We saw it when we were up this past weekend.

The neighbors said the paint is horrible. He just primed the walls and puts a coat of paint over it. Seemed like an off white. I’m good with the off white for now. One couple said it marks very easily and I’m sure it does.

One couple paid the contractor after the closing to do some extra things for them, like put in an extra window in the basement and make a back patio.

The impression I got is that for these people their mission was the same as ours- to downsize and simplify. Though some of them are not doing it that well. One was putting up Walls and insulation in his basement by himself. They are already adding things like a patio, etc.

Some of the ladies seemed to be trying to cram in stuff from their larger home- like curios and hutches and knickknacks.

As soon as I got home last night, I started listing things for sale on the Facebook marketplace! Already sold a few things. 

Really, I am good at simplifying and organizing. What do we really need beyond the basics? I like the shaker look.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> This is out of state so not that easy. As it is, we will also have plenty of stuff to do after we move in. I already have a list! Lol! It will take us a year or more I bet. Maybe longer.
> 
> We are just taking what he gives us- let him do the bad paint job and all that stuff. We will have it painted another time. We are having him do the wood floors have and a bunch of other upgrades. The kitchen and bathrooms still have to be evaluated to see what we can upgrade while staying under our budget.
> 
> ...


I didn't intend to suggest you should do all that we did.  I just wanted to suggest you ask the builder if you could supply the range.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Keeping it simple. This is a really small house. And- I want to have fun finally! I don’t want to get swept into working on The house morning, noon and night. Been there, done that.



I'm with you on this.  The older I got the less I could stomach complications.  At 84 I'm at the stage where I let just about everything roll off my shoulders...

George


----------



## geekette (Jun 3, 2019)

...I don’t want to get swept into working on The house morning, noon and night. Been there, done that....

I have been a homeowner for over 25 years and this has never been my reality!  Chores are chores, those never go away, but I absolutely have not dedicated all my free time to house noodling.  I have too many hobbies and other interests for that.  

I hope you find that disengaging from constant House Stuff will be easy but if this has been a long habit, an urge, an addiction, whatever, it might not be so easy.  Allow yourself some time to adjust and train yourself to Just Say No!!!  

I'm excited for you.  Like everything else, you are totally working it, getting stuff done.  You are a rock star!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks, Patri. We are on our way home from NH, hoping to get back before yet another big storm and - lo and behold- I get a text from a realtor that she is showing the house just at the time we were to arrive! Lol!
> 
> Guess we’ll hang out in the McDonalds in town then.



I’m so happy for you


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> I didn't intend to suggest you should do all that we did.  I just wanted to suggest you ask the builder if you could supply the range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Oh yes. Understood. I do appreciate it.  I wish I could take my whole kitchen, living room/fireplace, master bathroom and second bathroom up there! 

I think you were smart to do some things on your own. We will also for some things. Thanks.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We saw it when we were up this past weekend.


At least, you saw the lot and must like it or you would have not signed the contract.  I hope that the builder will do a better job with painting and everything else.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

geekette said:


> ...I don’t want to get swept into working on The house morning, noon and night. Been there, done that....
> 
> I have been a homeowner for over 25 years and this has never been my reality!  Chores are chores, those never go away, but I absolutely have not dedicated all my free time to house noodling.  I have too many hobbies and other interests for that.
> 
> ...



Yes. Well- I always just wanted to be a homemaker and part of me likes working around the house and even cleaning. BUT- I always worked full time, as did my husband, so weekends were spent working on our home and other chores, like cooking, and also our son's care. We did have some recreation/social things, but not that many. Our home's setting is like a retreat and it was kind of therapeutic to be working around the place with nature all around us. And- the quiet...Working around the house was one of our hobbies.

Now we have got the inside of the house pretty much the way we like it after 31 years and have been enjoying it, so it is hard to find anything that compares, in the price point of what we could/might get for it- even a much smaller version on a little lot.

And it pains me to think that due to space limitations, I might not be able to take my whole living room set- which is brand new, and I love it. My giant coffee table for my travel books.......ouch....Would be a shame. I waited 32 years to get new living room furniture finally.

We are not even sure if the house will have the garage on the left or right yet. The garage wall will be adjacent to the living room wall. That will make a big difference on how my couch with the chaise will sit in the living room and it could block the front door or garage entry door. So- we shall see.

You may or may not remember, our first home at ages 21 and 23, was a handyman special and we worked on that home constantly for 10 years. Most vacation time and every weekend was spent working on it while our friends were partying away.

Ironically, this new home is about the size of that home. Going backwards. LOL!

We both are ready. This is the right time to downsize and make a change of lifestyle. I always said I can make a home anywhere so if hubby cooperates, our new living quarters will be streamlined. Even the way we live now is the same. Just hubby and his garage- his man cave. I guess I don't have to go down there an d look at it. LOL!

We will still have long winters inside that little house. That will be a challenge. But there are things to do even in winter right nearby or within short drives and we intend to do them- or at least I do!

Our son had a softball game Sunday and we were saying how it would be nice to watch him play once in a while. We couldn't as we had to get back home.

So- we will make the little modest house our own and we are really excited I can tell you that! The bigger stress is selling our home here and moving- especially if we have to do the temporary rental- that will make it worse. 

One day at a time.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> At least, you saw the lot and must like it or you would have not signed the contract.  I hope that the builder will do a better job with painting and everything else.



Right. Not much to see really. It is just flat dirt and weeds. Right off the main road- like 4 houses in or something. LOL! The back drops off because there is an historic rock wall below it they are not allowed to touch. So we will see how the builder excavates it. But the wooded area is far away from our back yard- which is postage stamp size.

Coming from a 10.5 acre parcel, the lot and the driveway are quite amusing to us. This entire 85 home development sits on land that is the same size our current home sits on! LOL! 

One lady told us she was thrilled because the guy who plows the road also will do her driveway for $400 per year. LOL! You call that a driveway!?

We get an average of 10 plows per year at $45 per clip for our 700 foot, steep, driveway with turnaround at the top!  Hubby is going to bring the snowblower. It will take him 10 minutes. Give him one thing to do in winter. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Panina (Jun 4, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Oh yes. Understood. I do appreciate it.  I wish I could take my whole kitchen, living room/fireplace, master bathroom and second bathroom up there!
> 
> I think you were smart to do some things on your own. We will also for some things. Thanks.


I understand the downsizing.  I did it after my husband passed.  Small can be economical and still luxurious. I loved my small house as my finishes were exactly what I wanted.

When I moved after meeting my current other half, we got a much larger home, nice finishes but not exactly what I love. A larger home, a larger lot, a prime area and I miss my little home because it was exactly what I liked.

The point I am am trying to make, little can still be your dream home.  I would suggest if you can get enough money together upgrade your kitchen and bath during the building process.  Sometimes it is not as expensive as you think it is and will be better priced upfront.  You don’t want to think later on I wish I had my favorite stove, I wish I had ....


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2019)

Panina said:


> I understand the downsizing.  I did it after my husband passed.  Small can be economical and still luxurious. I loved my small house as my finishes were exactly what I wanted.
> 
> When I moved after meeting my current other half, we got a much larger home, nice finishes but not exactly what I love. A larger home, a larger lot, a prime area and I miss my little home because it was exactly what I liked.
> 
> The point I am am trying to make, little can still be your dream home.  I would suggest if you can get enough money together upgrade your kitchen and bath during the building process.  Sometimes it is not as expensive as you think it is and will be better priced upfront.  You don’t want to think later on I wish I had my favorite stove, I wish I had ....



Yes. Agree. But it will be a money issue unless our current home sells and closes like now. Then we would have more to spend. But- the builder is going to want to know right now what we want and we have to pay for the upgrades all up front. That's the problem. This is coming out of the money we are supposed to live on starting January 1st. It is finite.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

UPDATE: So the attorney just got back from vacation on Monday and did review the agreement, but then had an all day class on Tuesday, so couldn't speak to me until yesterday. As most attorneys would, she had some issues with like 5 things- most I consider nothing, but one being the arbitration clause she really hated and the other being the fact, even though the completion date is 11/1, he can have a 2 month extension (We are ok with that). but in the wording the builder could get away with dragging on the construction even more or even never building the house at all. Though it says we would get back our deposit, we would not get back our upgrade money which is way larger than the deposit and will be getting larger with the kitchen and bathroom upgrades.

We would have probably forgone the attorney if this was not a new construction with a new builder. It is not like the house is already up or a resale. The attorney has not heard of this builder, but we did find a little bit of information on line regarding his background and seems to be known.

Meanwhile, the past few days the builder's realtor has been hounding me about the attorney and I had no control as to when the attorney would call me with this feedback. She started to put pressure on me saying it was going into the MLS. I told her to please not sell our lot! She is holding our checks and the builder has not signed the contract yet. I told her she knows how badly we want the house and we are buying it!

I receive listings from other realtors in NH and this one realtor we met with last year (but did not sign any contract with as a buyers agent- she had shown us a resale there) had our lot and home listed on 6/4!  Then today, June 6, I get another set of listings from her- now with our home and lot and the price has gone up by $6000. I also noticed this on the website as well. Interestingly, since this whole thing began - that realtor has called me twice fishing around. I suspect she knows we are trying to buy this house. I did not tell her anything about it. Kind of creepy.

Needless to say, I am sick to my stomach over this. The attorney, who realizes how badly we want this home, told me to forward her email and concerns to the builder, which I did. Now we are waiting.

I can't sleep and I am starting to break down. It has been a stressful week trying to keep the current house up to standards and running out for house showings. I started to sell some things on Facebook Marketplace and have been running around with items and setting up some appointments for people to come here to pick bigger things up.

Through it all- trying to understand these legal things and not wanting to make a mistake, as this is a big deal in our lives at this point. Honestly, I can't understand how people just sign contracts like this willy nilly.

One thing in our favor is we are cash buyers so we are strong buyers. I would think the builder could at least make a few concessions. I mean- one is to put the final landscaping (soil and grass seed) in the contract.That's an easy one.  Another is a line that involves semantics- I don't see the difference. And something in the warranty about a waiver that she is surprised about. Again- I don't understand it.

The 2 big ones- Arbitration and the obligation of the builder in terms of getting the upgrade and deposit money back if he doesn't come through on time or at all.


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> UPDATE: So the attorney just got back from vacation on Monday and did review the agreement, but then had an all day class on Tuesday, so couldn't speak to me until yesterday. As most attorneys would, she had some issues with like 5 things- most I consider nothing, but one being the arbitration clause she really hated and the other being the fact, even though the completion date is 11/1, he can have a 2 month extension (We are ok with that). but in the wording the builder could get away with dragging on the construction even more or even never building the house at all. Though it says we would get back our deposit, we would not get back our upgrade money which is way larger than the deposit and will be getting larger with the kitchen and bathroom upgrades.
> 
> We would have probably forgone the attorney if this was not a new construction with a new builder. It is not like the house is already up or a resale. The attorney has not heard of this builder, but we did find a little bit of information on line regarding his background and seems to be known.
> 
> ...


I doubt the builder will give up the clause for arbitration, that doesn’t worry me,  but if he doesn’t protect you in the contract for all the money you deposit including upgrades then I would walk away unless you are ok taking a chance to lose the money.  I assume your deposit is going into escrow so if the builder went bankrupt or couldn’t deliver you have your deposit and assuming upgrade money is not going into escrow and that is why you are not protected. He should give in to escrow for your upgrades if he has financial resources.  Usually smaller builders who are asset poor want  to be able to use some  of your money upfront and that puts your money into risk.

Being they listed it while it is in attorney review makes me question how trustworthy they are unless it was listed and shows it is in deposit or contingent.  Being you are a cash deal they might have listed so they can later show sold at your total price.  This way other buyers who need mortgages will have a comp to get a value for their mortgage.  

Take a deep breathe and ultimately if you need to walk away do.  When one door closes another will open.  Selling your home, renting awhile, something else will come up, it always does with time and patience.  When I sold real estate, I many times had a client that no other realtor wanted to work with because their budget was low and a rare needle in the haystack needed to be found.  Most people who owned these smaller homes with lower price points didn’t sell but they did come on the market and my buyers got in day one and purchased full price day one.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> UPDATE: ...snip... As most attorneys would, she had some issues with like 5 things- most I consider nothing, but one being the arbitration clause she really hated and the other being the fact, even though the completion date is 11/1, he can have a 2 month extension (We are ok with that). but in the wording the builder could get away with dragging on the construction even more or even never building the house at all. Though it says we would get back our deposit, we would not get back our upgrade money which is way larger than the deposit and will be getting larger with the kitchen and bathroom upgrades. ....snip....



And that is why we hire buyer's agents or attorneys! The indefinite timing and keeping of upgrade money would be deal breakers for me if he didn't add an addendum that stated a final date and that I would receive all my money back plus some extras I incurred as I waited. Another that would give me some trepidation is that this is the first home he has built in this development. Not having seen a finished product that he has built somewhere, or talking to someone who has used him, would be of concern to me.

My husband always tells me not to let the seller know how badly I want something. Whether negotiating for an antique at a show/shop or other transactions. That puts the ball more firmly in their hands. Don't let your heart over rule in a business situation that could end badly. Being a cash deal is a good thing in your favor but may not be enough if they see demand and housing prices rising rapidly.

Whether a buyer's agent showed you a house/lot in this same development a week ago or a year ago, if you did not sign a contract with that agent, and that agent did not present this purchase offer to the seller, you owe him/her nothing. Without a signed representation agreement, it's all about who brings in the contract. Don't let him/her guilt or pressure you. 

Try to take a deep breath, put your mind on something else for a bit, and this may still work out. It's out of your hands for the moment as the builder makes the next move in response to the attorney's concerns. You are still taking care of things on the home front that need to be done for an eventual move. 

Wishing the best for you!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes. It is just we were so happy these past 2 weeks and you just can't find anything like this in NH and in that area. It can not be been more perfect. I have been looking for 2+ years and nothing. 

Plus- we are already so deep into it, even picking out the house color and how many outlets and all that. Speaking with some of the neighbors. Really- I was so excited! The past few weeks we just put so much into this- driving up there- so tiring but worth it we thought. On the phone every day- the emails back and forth with the realtor. Exhausting.

My heart will break if it doesn't work out. I know it. I am getting very emotional.


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yes. It is just we were so happy these past 2 weeks and you just can't find anything like this in NH and in that area. It can not be been more perfect. I have been looking for 2+ years and nothing.
> 
> Plus- we are already so deep into it, even picking out the house color and how many outlets and all that. Speaking with some of the neighbors. Really- I was so excited! The past few weeks we just put so much into this- driving up there- so tiring but worth it we thought. On the phone every day- the emails back and forth with the realtor. Exhausting.
> 
> My heart will break if it doesn't work out. I know it. I am getting very emotional.


I understand how you feel but you need to step back and take the emotions out of this when making your final decision.  This is your hard earned money, a resource which is limited. 

Better to be heartbroken now then lose your money later or have a lemon of a house that you can’t afford to fix and can’t sell.  The integrity of a builder and their known experience in the industry are very important.  

So sorry all this is happening, please protect yourself.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> I understand how you feel but you need to step back and take the emotions out of this when making your final decision.  This is your hard earned money, a resource which is limited.
> 
> Better to be heartbroken now then lose your money later or have a lemon of a house that you can’t afford to fix and can’t sell.  The integrity of a builder and their known experience in the industry are very important.
> 
> So sorry all this is happening, please protect yourself.



I know. Head and heart conflict. We have been through new construction before many, many years ago with a condo investment and also even with our current house. Our house worked out after a lot of stress; the condo did not.

In developments like these, the atty. said usually the builder counts on the standard agreement he uses for everyone and tries not to deviate from that. But I know he was at first willing to accept a contingency on selling our house, so that would have been a change.

Our atty. just called and she said these things she suggested are basically minor changes- but the issue about getting the upgrade money back in case of the builder not meeting his obligation is, of course, important and so is the home warranty clause. She feels the contract was poorly drafted.

I told her about "our" house being listed on the MLS and she suggested I call the realtor and told me she would be available all day today and the realtor or other builder rep. can call her anytime today for clarification.

I left a message for the realtor and also sent her an email. Amazingly she has not called back yet. A big difference from the past week when she was constantly calling me all day and immediately after I would leave a message.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 6, 2019)

FWIW here is an "off the wall" thought.  What do you think about backing away from the purchase; proceeding with the sale of your house in an orderly way to maximize what you get for it; and waiting for one of the existing houses in the development you are looking at to come on the market for sale?  That way you will know exactly what you are buying; its condition; the price; and only have to struggle with a simple purchase contract...

George


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> FWIW here is an "off the wall" thought.  What do you think about backing away from the purchase; proceeding with the sale of your house in an orderly way to maximize what you get for it; and waiting for one of the existing houses in the development you are looking at to come on the market for sale?  That way you will know exactly what you are buying; its condition; the price; and only have to struggle with a simple purchase contract...
> 
> George


Good idea but Question would be did other developer build ranches with basement as that is what they want.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 6, 2019)

New builds can be very exciting.  We loved watching the progression on our house (40 years ago).  We also watched as our daughter's house went up. 

Good luck to you on your move.  I get attached to "things."  It would really be awful for us to leave this house, but Rick keeps saying that if our other two kids move south of Denver, the way our other kids did (1 to 1.5 hours from our house), he will want to move.  No reason to have all of the kids far away, when the two that live south don't want to drive the distance to visit here (except maybe 3 times/yr).  We are the ones forced to drive down there.  Traffic in Denver is HORRIBLE.  Yes, I yelled that.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 6, 2019)

Arbitration is actually good thing for both sides.  It costs nothing to the plaintiff unless you want to get your own lawyer.  The business owners is responsible for all fees - court, judge etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Arbitration is actually good thing for both sides.  It costs nothing to the plaintiff unless you want to get your own lawyer.  The business owners is responsible for all fees - court, judge etc.




On the contrary, the attorney said it is very expensive- for us- and not as simple as that- could involve 3- yes 3 lawyers/. There is another paragraph in the contract that talks about each party getting a lawyer and she said that should be enough.

She absolutely hates arbitration in these agreements. But I think it could be something we have to live with


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> New builds can be very exciting.  We loved watching the progression on our house (40 years ago).  We also watched as our daughter's house went up.
> 
> Good luck to you on your move.  I get attached to "things."  It would really be awful for us to leave this house, but Rick keeps saying that if our other two kids move south of Denver, the way our other kids did (1 to 1.5 hours from our house), he will want to move.  No reason to have all of the kids far away, when the two that live south don't want to drive the distance to visit here (except maybe 3 times/yr).  We are the ones forced to drive down there.  Traffic in Denver is HORRIBLE.  Yes, I yelled that.



I so understand this. Our son will be just 25 miles away and he also work just a few miles from this development. I am sure we will hardly see him, but I love the fact he is nearby.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> Good idea but Ques andtion would be did other developer build ranches with basement as that is what they want.




Right. First off, there are just so many ranches. I do know that the newer residents do have them- those were the people we spoke with and went into their homes to see everything. Not sure about the older ones.

I can tell you last year only one house went up for sale and it was not a ranch and this year the same thing- just 1 and not a ranch.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> On the contrary, the attorney said it is very expensive- for us- and not as simple as that- could involve 3- yes 3 lawyers/. There is another paragraph in the contract that talks about each party getting a lawyer and she said that should be enough.
> 
> She absolutely hates arbitration in these agreements. But I think it could be something we have to live with


You will find lawyers on both sides of the aisle, some love it and some don't. For the lawyers who hate arbitratioon, it is due to their not being able to make tons of money through class action lawsuit.  Legal fees of the plaintiff is typically also paid by the business owner in arbitration.  Business owners use arbitration to limit their loss due to avoidance of class action lawsuit.  Also, in arbitration there is no jury because jurors can be irrational and swayed by emotions.  In arbitration, the business owner has to pay for court fees, judge and typically legal fees for both sides.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> FWIW here is an "off the wall" thought.  What do you think about backing away from the purchase; proceeding with the sale of your house in an orderly way to maximize what you get for it; and waiting for one of the existing houses in the development you are looking at to come on the market for sale?  That way you will know exactly what you are buying; its condition; the price; and only have to struggle with a simple purchase contract...
> 
> George




Not so off the wall. We originally planned to put our home up for sale and then move into a rental and then look for a house after my husband retired- until we saw this.

Resales are few and far between there. Of course, who knows what will happen in the future but I know my husband (and I) are very anxious to move. Physically and mentally I think this is a good time.

The realtor called me back and I explained what the attorney said. She agreed that the home warranty clause made absolutely no sense. She said to wait to see what the builder does. I stressed he or his representative could call our attorney for clarification.

She just sent me an email and changed the form we signed for the upgrades because she (or maybe the builder or whoever) noticed the old builder's company's name was on it in fine print on the bottom. We didn't catch that either when we were there Saturday.

But of course, this is what happens when you do not have an attorney present for signing stuff and depend on realtors- who are- just that- realtors.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 6, 2019)

What did the realtor say about listing the house that you're reviewing the contract for?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

wackymother said:


> What did the realtor say about listing the house that you're reviewing the contract for?



I didn't mention it to her. On Tuesday and Wed. she did keep calling me and asking about the attorney and I kept telling her the attorney reviewed the contract on Monday and it looked fine but she wanted to just discuss a couple of things with me on Wed. as she has an all day class on Tuesday.

Then she said she had to list the last phase lots in the MLS and now other realtors are calling her about it. I told her not to sell our lot!  I saw it advertised on Tuesday and now again today at the higher price.

But I mean- that is really cruel to list the actual lot, model and address of the house we are trying to buy. She could have listed the lot next to ours or one of the others.

Meanwhile, I have heard nothing back as of now as to what the builder is going to do with our contract. The realtor is unusually quiet now- no calls or emails. 

Here I am selling stuff- including furniture- from our home- getting rid of things I know will not fit in that house. Thought this would pretty much be a done deal. 

This is what is wrong with not using attorneys in states. Builders know that other people will just sign the thing without one and so they don't care. But I would think he would at least say whether or not he will make some changes and sign or not. I don't get it.

And-what the hell am I doing?


----------



## Glynda (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yes. It is just we were so happy these past 2 weeks and you just can't find anything like this in NH and in that area. It can not be been more perfect. I have been looking for 2+ years and nothing.
> 
> Plus- we are already so deep into it, even picking out the house color and how many outlets and all that. Speaking with some of the neighbors. Really- I was so excited! The past few weeks we just put so much into this- driving up there- so tiring but worth it we thought. On the phone every day- the emails back and forth with the realtor. Exhausting.
> 
> My heart will break if it doesn't work out. I know it. I am getting very emotional.



Yes, that's almost all emotion. That it is in your preferred location and price range is factual. The becoming attached because you chose colors outlets and other options can just be considered practice for whatever you do end up with, even if it is this one. The emails, calls, talking to neighbors and drive up and back occurred over what I perceive to be a period of merely two weeks! Don't let those drive you to make a bad decision. The agent needs to see a different side of you. Not the emotional one who keeps telling her how excited you are and much you want this house. If they come back to you, with no significant changes to the contract, put your foot down and make it clear as to what it will take or put both feet down walking away! The consequences of accepting their terms as they are now could be devastating.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 6, 2019)

When I was in the business world I was pretty hard nosed and adamant as to what I would or would not accept.  But in my personal life I was always more flexible, less confrontational and relied pretty much on my power of persuasion.  Both ways were successful for me.  I think the difference was that time was on my side with my personal transactions.  I had the attitude if something didn't work out, I'd just move on to Plan B or maybe Plan C.  In the business world everything seemed to be so time sensitive...

George


----------



## silentg (Jun 6, 2019)

How is the sale of your house going? Any offers?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

silentg said:


> How is the sale of your house going? Any offers?



Well, as of tomorrow afternoon, it will be just a week since it was first listed. The people who came  on Sunday liked the house but felt there was not enough storage- aka a basement.

The same realtor come back on Tuesday and I assume it was with the same people. Heard nothing after that.

The people today were not interested. They wanted an open concept. They did like the kitchen. They and the realtor- not clear if it was one or the other or both- felt it was overpriced.

No other showings scheduled as of tonight.


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well, as of tomorrow afternoon, it will be just a week since it was first listed. The people who came  on Sunday liked the house but felt there was not enough storage- aka a basement.
> 
> The same realtor come back on Tuesday and I assume it was with the same people. Heard nothing after that.
> 
> ...


After another week or two ask your realtor to check if any other houses in your area were put in deposit/contract.  If yes, see what was different then your home, Price? Size? Layout? etc.  Based on what is happening, it might be time to price it differently. 

 Also ask your agent to ask the other agents showing your home if they feel the price is right.  If agents think it is overpriced they will not bring their clients.  You want to find out sooner then later if your house is priced right.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> After another week or two ask your realtor to check if any other houses in your area were put in deposit/contract.  If yes, see what was different then your home, Price? Size? Layout? etc.  Based on what is happening, it might be time to price it differently.
> 
> Also ask your agent to ask the other agents showing your home if they feel the price is right.  If agents think it is overpriced they will not bring their clients.  You want to find out sooner then later if your house is priced right.



I felt from the beginning that the house should be listed closer to $300,000 and then leaving room for negotiation.

Our realtor wanted to list it at $339,000. I thought she was nuts and had her go $319,000 but even feel that is too high.

I’m no expert but I watch the listings all the time. Aren’t the realtors supposed to be the experts? SMH...We have a lot of competition around with newer more spacious feeling homes.

The market is weird here as it is. The town assessor has the house at $266,000, but of course does not know everything about our house. And we paid $208,000 for it 31 years ago. And tons of money and upgrades. Well
Maintained- our whole lives dedicated to working on it. How pathetic is that?

Sad because this house and land somewhere else would be worth so much more.  But it’s not located somewhere else it’s located here in the Twilight Zone.

I use the app. Showing Time and the agents give feedback on their showings. This last one said price is too high- not clear if it was her or her client saying that- maybe both.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I felt from the beginning that the house should be listed closer to $300,000 and then leaving room for negotiation.
> 
> Our realtor wanted to list it at $339,000. I thought she was nuts and had her go $319,000 but even feel that is too high.
> 
> ...



One thing on that feedback.  Our realtor told us that was pretty much standard to put price too high for negotiations later.  She actually saw that feedback as a good sign.  Of course if your house is actually over priced YMMV


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

bluehende said:


> One thing on that feedback.  Our realtor told us that was pretty much standard to put price too high for negotiations later.  She actually saw that feedback as a good sign.  Of course if your house is actually over priced YMMV


I sold real estate for years.  Keeping a home priced too high keeps realtors and buyers away.  Keeping it priced too high too long makes it stale and gets lower offers then if priced right.   If priced right, you get lots of traffic.   This is what I experienced.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> I sold real estate for years.  Keeping a home priced too high keeps realtors and buyers away.  Keeping it priced too high too long makes it stale and gets lower offers then if priced right.   If priced right, you get lots of traffic.   This is what I experienced.



I tried to make the distinction between an overpriced house and a feedback form that has that as a check off.  In this area it was a common thing to check that and then make an offer.  We actually had two contracts on the house at near asking that both had checked that box.  The house was actually priced very well and sold twice with multiple offers each time it was listed.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 6, 2019)

bluehende said:


> One thing on that feedback.  Our realtor told us that was pretty much standard to put price too high for negotiations later.  She actually saw that feedback as a good sign.  Of course if your house is actually over priced YMMV



And our realtor said to be careful not to list as too high. It will turn off other realtors and buyers and they seldom come back when you later reduce the price.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 6, 2019)

When we sold our last home, it was the nicest home in the entire (large) development.  The upgrades by the developer cost more than the house itself.  In addition we put in another $200K to build an indoor pool and solar system.  We knew we were going to lose money as the next most expensive home sold in recent years was 20% less than what we were listing our home for.  We had 5 offers within a week but all coming in 5% to 10% below our asking price.  We accepted the all cash buyer and closed in 10 days.  We were not over pricing our home but it was a case where it would be difficult for banks to approve a loan on our home when comps were run against other sold homes in our neighborhood.  We lost money and it hurt but we did not want to continue to keep two homes.  Moreover, with the sale, I was able to help my son buy his home and invest the rest, which returned more than what we lost in the sale.

My point is that pricing a home higher may not mean that it won't get traffic and offers.  It is all about desirability.  If it is deemed desirable by potential buyers, the offers will come in.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 6, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> And our realtor said to be careful not to list as too high. It will turn off other realtors and buyers and they seldom come back when you later reduce the price.



I will try to clarify one more time.  I am not talking about an actual over priced home.  We are talking about a form that has a question.  Underpriced, fairly priced, or overpriced.  How many people would start a negotiation stating it is fairly priced especially under the guidance of someone that negotiates as a living.  Our realtor would give us the feedback and the ones we got that had fairly priced she would laugh and say we will not get an offer.  She was right.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2019)

Well- today has been unbelievably busy and I am happy to report that the builder did make the change about the refund of upgrades in the event he does not meet his obligation to the agreement, as well as a minor wording change our attorney recommended.

As expected, he left in the arbitration paragraphs. Our attorney did miss something in terms of wording but she does not seem concerned about it. At that point I told her we are signing and she was ok with it. She knows how badly we want this deal.

The realtor is going to point out about this home warranty paragraph that makes no sense as per our attorney that the builder claims he couldn't find- but we don't sign that document until closing anyway.

So we signed the agreement once again electronically and as soon and the builder signs it our attorney will start the title search early- since this property changed hands recently. So if any issues come up there will be plenty of time for the builders to resolve it before closing. Smart.

I essentially was working like a paralegal today. Constant emails and reviewing documents again. Pointing out the changes via email to the attorney!  So different than in NY where the 2 attorney's handle everything. Here- I was the initiator and the person doing everything- along with the realtor- I must admit- she works very hard.  But crazy town! The attorney is like- well- which one of these issues do you want to raise? What? In NY- all of them would be raised! LOL!

So the roller coaster is in high gear again and I am nervous and excited at the same time! Our current home is being shown tonight  and also on Sunday evening. (don't these people eat dinner?)

And.....we actually got an offer on our home today- BUT- it is contingent on the sale of their home which isn't even on the market yet. Ummm.....no. Sorry. Too bad- because other than that- the offer would have been good.

So- that is it! Back on track and feeling good again!

PS In my last email to the realtor, I signed my name and what will be our new address underneath! LOL!


----------



## Panina (Jun 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- today has been unbelievably busy and I am happy to report that the builder did make the change about the refund of upgrades in the event he does not meet his obligation to the agreement, as well as a minor wording change our attorney recommended.
> 
> As expected, he left in the arbitration paragraphs. Our attorney did miss something in terms of wording but she does not seem concerned about it. At that point I told her we are signing and she was ok with it. She knows how badly we want this deal.
> 
> ...


Sounds all good, your house will sell soon.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 7, 2019)

If you got an offer in week 1, then your home is probably fairly priced. But now the issue is that your home could become stale if it stays on the market too long. We were selling land about 3 years ago. It was overpriced and got an offer in quickly. But they backed out after 30 days and we never got another offer. We have since lowered the price and may put it on auction for half of what the first offer was for. We probably overpriced and ruined our chances of getting offers. Now 3 years later, we need to auction it off at a loss.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> If you got an offer in week 1, then your home is probably fairly priced. But now the issue is that your home could become stale if it stays on the market too long. We were selling land about 3 years ago. It was overpriced and got an offer in quickly. But they backed out after 30 days and we never got another offer. We have since lowered the price and may put it on auction for half of what the first offer was for. We probably overpriced and ruined our chances of getting offers. Now 3 years later, we need to auction it off at a loss.




That is such a shame. We owned a land parcel once and we were forced to lower the price on it because we were in a time crunch to close on our current home.

I am keeping a close eye on every one of these showings and what transpires, as well as new listings that appear.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 7, 2019)

So happy for you.  Do you remember I sent you pictures of a unit that was sold a year ago a floor below ours and you said you liked it.  I said if it becomes available I would let you know in the event that you want to move here?  That home is just listed.  The owners bought another single family home because they have 3 dogs and we only allow max of 2 dogs totalling not more than 70 lbs.  That is a gorgeous home.  If there is anyone out there thinking of simplifying retirement to a single level condo and in a building without a step up/down into a home, holler!  We have sun 364 days a year and we live in a resort community.   We do have high HOA but it is worth every dime.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> So happy for you.  Do you remember I sent you pictures of a unit that was sold a year ago a floor below ours and you said you liked it.  I said if it becomes available I would let you know in the event that you want to move here?  That home is just listed.  The owners bought another single family home because they have 3 dogs and we only allow max of 2 dogs totalling not more than 70 lbs.  That is a gorgeous home.  If there is anyone out there thinking of simplifying retirement to a single level condo and in a building without a step up/down into a home, holler!  We have sun 364 days a year and we live in a resort community.   We do have high HOA but it is worth every dime.




Wow! Isn’t that something!? If this didn’t come up right now for us, it is possible we would have been seriously considering that unit! It is gorgeous, as is the community you live in!

Funny how things happen!


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 7, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> So happy for you.  Do you remember I sent you pictures of a unit that was sold a year ago a floor below ours and you said you liked it.  I said if it becomes available I would let you know in the event that you want to move here?  That home is just listed.  The owners bought another single family home because they have 3 dogs and we only allow max of 2 dogs totalling not more than 70 lbs.  That is a gorgeous home.  If there is anyone out there thinking of simplifying retirement to a single level condo and in a building without a step up/down into a home, holler!  We have sun 364 days a year and we live in a resort community.   We do have high HOA but it is worth every dime.



Can you send me the listing? I might be interested in the future when we downsize again.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 7, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Can you send me the listing? I might be interested in the future when we downsize again.


PM'ing you.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 7, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> PM'ing you.



Thank you. I like Lake Las Vegas but my husband is anti-LV. He says he cannot even go for work. I have no idea why. He says he will live anywhere other than LV.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 7, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. I like Lake Las Vegas but my husband is anti-LV. He says he cannot even go for work. I have no idea why. He says he will live anywhere other than LV.



How about Boulder City or Carson City?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. I like Lake Las Vegas but my husband is anti-LV. He says he cannot even go for work. I have no idea why. He says he will live anywhere other than LV.


He should consider Henderson, NV! We love it here!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Thank you. I like Lake Las Vegas but my husband is anti-LV. He says he cannot even go for work. I have no idea why. He says he will live anywhere other than LV.



Where vacationforever lives is stunning. It is Henderson, not Las Vegas. 1/2 hour outside it I believe. The community is called Lake Las Vegas.

Those condos/penthouses are just gorgeous! The whole atmosphere of the place- the buildings, the grounds, the landscaping, the lake, the mountain views- just from the pictures- awesome.

I couldn't believe how beautiful they were and for the price! If this opportunity in NH didn't come up, and it wasn't that it was so far from everyone we know, our son and our timeshares and New England in general- it would have definitely been on our list of places to retire. And we are not heat or desert lovers. But if I lived there I would feel like a princess! LOL!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Where vacationforever lives is stunning. It is Henderson, not Las Vegas. 1/2 hour outside it I believe. The community is called Lake Las Vegas.


Yes, it is a beautiful area. Our son works at the Westin Lake Las Vegas, which is a gorgeous property.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful area. Our son works at the Westin Lake Las Vegas, which is a gorgeous property.



That Sun City is also really nice as well! They have a lot of beautiful places out West!


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 7, 2019)

We visited the Lake Las Vegas area last December and were impressed by it.  Henderson is also nice. We have friends in the South Las Vegas area so we get out there at least a couple times a year.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jun 8, 2019)

Wanted to add/point out that NV has no state income tax either. A relative retired to the NV side of Lake Tahoe for this reason.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 8, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> So happy for you.  Do you remember I sent you pictures of a unit that was sold a year ago a floor below ours and you said you liked it.  I said if it becomes available I would let you know in the event that you want to move here?  That home is just listed.  The owners bought another single family home because they have 3 dogs and we only allow max of 2 dogs totalling not more than 70 lbs.  That is a gorgeous home.  If there is anyone out there thinking of simplifying retirement to a single level condo and in a building without a step up/down into a home, holler!  We have sun 364 days a year and we live in a resort community.   We do have high HOA but it is worth every dime.



Can you send me the info about this property, I also just sent you and IM.  I'm prepping our home to sell, our contractor will start next month with refacing our kitchen cabinets and repair work to our bathroom cabinets.  Our 3 kids really did a number on our house...


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 8, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> Wanted to add/point out that NV has no state income tax either. A relative retired to the NV side of Lake Tahoe for this reason.


I have a friend who sold his house in California for over $1 million; moved to North Las Vegas; bought a new bigger and better house for less than $450,000; and uses the difference to supplement his retirement.  In addition he is out from under California's State Income tax.  Not a bad deal...

George


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 8, 2019)

When we sold our home in Illinois, we had to add about $35000 to it to buy our home in sw Florida, but our real estate taxes are still less than half of what we paid in Illinois 15 years ago, we pay no state income tax, and our health insurance was less through the same plan.  It was a good move also because we moved to a community with amenities and activities.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 8, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When we sold our home in Illinois, we had to add about $35000 to it to buy our home in sw Florida, but our real estate taxes are still less than half of what we paid in Illinois 15 years ago, we pay no state income tax, and our health insurance was less through the same plan.  It was a good move also because we moved to a community with amenities and activities.


Rapmarks -- you were smart to get out of Illinois 15 years ago.  This state is a living hell of taxation.  I'm trapped here until my daughter finishes school (just a couple of more years!).  I'm currently thinking of a move to Nevada.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 8, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When we sold our home in Illinois, we had to add about $35000 to it to buy our home in sw Florida, but our real estate taxes are still less than half of what we paid in Illinois 15 years ago, we pay no state income tax, and our health insurance was less through the same plan.  It was a good move also because we moved to a community with amenities and activities.



That’s the big reason why I want to buy in a no tax state.   My real estate tax’s are high in MI and our car, & home insurance are outrageous.   I just want to be in a warm climate with no snow.  

It’s June in MI and it’s one of the few days this month that it’s not raining and it’s only 72.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 8, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> That Sun City is also really nice as well! They have a lot of beautiful places out West!



I looked at multiple condos in Sun City West in AZ when I was there in February and when we toured the clubhouse we ran into the reality star from Liittle People Big World- Matt Roloff and his girlfriend Caren.  

I liked the complex.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Rapmarks -- you were smart to get out of Illinois 15 years ago.  This state is a living hell of taxation.  I'm trapped here until my daughter finishes school (just a couple of more years!).  I'm currently thinking of a move to Nevada.



When you are ready check out Reno, Sparks, Carson City, or Boulder City. Most people think Las Vegas or Henderson. The 4 I mentioned are all cooler than Henderson or Las Vegas.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 8, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> That’s the big reason why I want to buy in a no tax state.   My real estate tax’s are high in MI and our car, & home insurance are outrageous.   I just want to be in a warm climate with no snow.
> 
> It’s June in MI and it’s one of the few days this month that it’s not raining and it’s only 72.




Same here in NY - the taxes and weather. NH has long winters also, but when it finally warms up- omg- and the Fall- gorgeous.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2019)

We looked at Nevada for two reasons: 1. Taxes; and, 2. To be closer to Grandkids in SLC. But then kids announced they may move to North Carolina. So everything is on hold. South Carolina is better for taxes.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 8, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- today has been unbelievably busy and I am happy to report that the builder did make the change about the refund of upgrades in the event he does not meet his obligation to the agreement, as well as a minor wording change our attorney recommended.
> 
> As expected, he left in the arbitration paragraphs. Our attorney did miss something in terms of wording but she does not seem concerned about it. At that point I told her we are signing and she was ok with it. She knows how badly we want this deal.
> 
> ...



Glad it is working out for you!  Also I think it's great that your house had an offer and is being shown this often!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Glad it is working out for you!  Also I think it's great that your house had an offer and is being shown this often!




Thanks. The realtor just rescheduled one that was supposed to be at 5:45pm (which was scheduled on Friday) to 10:45am this morning. Meanwhile we have people coming to our home this morning to purchase some things we are getting rid of.  Now have to scramble to re-arrange all that. It's exhausting.

I mean- we went to bed at 10pm. We get up at 6am and we have a rescheduling notice! When exactly did this occur? I mean- the people called the realtor after 10 last night? or before 6am this morning? I don't get it.

Yesterday the realtor set off the alarm and police were dispatched. We were in town selling a few of our things. My husband and I commented on all the fun we are having. LOL!

It's going to be a long, hard 6+ months.

I must admit, of course- I am worried- what else is new? The people who came yesterday were not interested, though the realtor said our house is priced right and showed well (4 out of 5).

Will see what happens today. Not having a basement and an open concept is HUGE for some people. 

Hubby is stubborn with the sale of our items- he gets all emotional about pricing. Geez- even yesterday he embarrassed me by having us bring in his old suits and coats to a vintage consignment shop. I kept telling him to just donate the damn things- but- no- he has to lug them in only to be turned away. SMH...

I sell things for mostly cheap, since the goal is to get rid of them- no matter how nice or expensive they were. Even so, that is hard as people don't want certain things. He has stuff listed and gets no responses at all.

I am a marketing person I tell him. Listen to me. But he doesn't

In the end- I tell him- we will have to give them away anyway or PAY to have them removed from the house.

I must admit- he was right, though, about asking for money for my dad's old Gretsch guitar. I listed it for free and was overwhelmed with responses. Then listed it for $100- again- tons of responses. One guy even offered $200- but it was too late. Sold. (it needed a few hundred dollars of refurbishing). I am glad someone will get some enjoyment out of it.

Meanwhile- my brother got all emotional about me getting rid of it. That it will be sad having no connection to our parents. Ummm--- let's not start with this stuff now-our parents are deceased. A guitar is a thing- not a connection. The connection is in my brain. The guitar has been collecting dust in my house since 2011. SMH....I sent him a picture of it.

And so it goes.......


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> In the end- I tell him- we will have to give them away anyway *or PAY to have them removed* from the house.



When I sold my Son's house for him (he was away working in the oil fields) I hired someone I found on the Internet to come in and haul away everything that we couldn't sell and was not nailed down.  I think it cost me $150 and was money well spent...

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

We get the guy who was buying the log splitter to come earlier. I get the house straightened out and rush out to waste time in town

. Come back and the woman buying our telescope is going to be at the gas station in 15 minutes. Run back out with it. Get home and get a message from our realtor that the potential buyers that were supposed to look at the house cancelled at the last minute. Decided it was too far out.

 Nice. You would think these realtors would screen these people. First off- screen out people who need to sell their house in order to buy your house- unless you give the ok. And for gosh sakes, explain where the house is located!

We wasted an entire morning. I am concerned that for a beautiful weekend like we are having we only had one showing also.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am concerned that for a beautiful weekend like we are having we only had one showing also.



Don't get discouraged.  It only takes one to buy.  The others really don't matter.  When I sold my Son's house for him we only had about 20 lookers in 3 months.  19 showed little interest, one bought and they paid the asking price...

George


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2019)

Remember when I said you need to “emotionally move out?” You need to understand that what you’re going through is how real estate works. It’s not how you or I would handle it, but it’s how it works.

Potential buyers look at listings online, pick several on a day that’s convenient for them, and the RE Agent sets up showings. Then things change - the weather isn’t perfect, the babysitter cancels, whatever - and the downstream is that you’ve now wasted your time on something that didn’t happen.

But that same buyer might come back in two days and do it again, but then put in an offer. Some buyers need multiple showings until they decide. 

It’s a frustrating business. Getting upset because it’s not how you would do it is tilting at windmills. At least there is an interest in your house. Things could be much worse. 

Dave


----------



## Panina (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We get the guy who was buying the log splitter to come earlier. I get the house straightened out and rush out to waste time in town
> 
> . Come back and the woman buying our telescope is going to be at the gas station in 15 minutes. Run back out with it. Get home and get a message from our realtor that the potential buyers that were supposed to look at the house cancelled at the last minute. Decided it was too far out.
> 
> ...


You can even have cancellations when they drive up to the property.  On a few occasions a buyer would tell me after driving up to the property, it’s not for me and wouldn’t go in.  

See how many showings you have in the next two weeks before you get too concerned.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 9, 2019)

Spot on, Dave!

Interestingly, the business model may be changing...where they can pull off, a slightly different one. I can't give you all the names - OfferPad, for sure, but I'm certain Zillow and maybe Redfin are trying it here, as are many RE brokers. They will buy your property from you. They inspect it, give you a list of repairs (which is subtracted from the price) and make you an offer. I had a friend who did this with his condo here and he was pleased with the price he got. It's rare that you see a listing here where there is the previous owner's belongings in the photos.

I would never want to buy a property from a "flipper." I've seen too many that are badly done. It skirts the disclosure laws which had gained popularity over the years. But it's obvious to see the advantages to both buyers and sellers.

 I NEVER wanted to be a Realtor, but I was one for 5 years.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Nice. You would think these realtors would screen these people. First off- screen out people who need to sell their house in order to buy your house- unless you give the ok. And for gosh sakes, explain where the house is located!


At least this will be all over for you once you sell your house. By law, and you can check this out, but I'm pretty sure the Realtor is required to present every offer. Of course you were smart to decline the contingencies, but people will ask nonetheless. They see your house. They like it. They ask a ridiculous request, and so it goes.

Like you, it's not unusual that buyers find their new home before they list their present one. There must be more to the story, though. Usually agents will confirm that the prospect is in a position to buy, be pre-approved for their mortgage and such before setting up the showing.

You may have more prospects change their minds on the drive out. Yours is a function of being in a remote location.

A month after I closed my RE biz, I moved to an area completely new to me. I was driving out to meet a prospective landlady, and driving and driving and driving...and yes, I finally called her and said the location was too far out for me. I never did make it all the way out there. I had no idea! 

As an agent, it only happened once. but I spent my entire Sunday driving prospects around to all the showings I set up...and, they did not buy a house from me. So, it is expensive and time-consuming for the agents, too! And, at that time, it was not unusual to show a prospect 20-30 listings.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Remember when I said you need to “emotionally move out?” You need to understand that what you’re going through is how real estate works. It’s not how you or I would handle it, but it’s how it works.
> 
> Potential buyers look at listings online, pick several on a day that’s convenient for them, and the RE Agent sets up showings. Then things change - the weather isn’t perfect, the babysitter cancels, whatever - and the downstream is that you’ve now wasted your time on something that didn’t happen.
> 
> ...



I know that. I am just saying that in certain situations screening a client could save everyone some time. Realtors usually tell buyers to get preapproved for a mortgage. They can also find out if they have a house to sell in order to buy another. And- they certainly can find out where geographically the buyer wants to live. I know if I was a realtor- I would make sure of those things first.

If a buyer says he absolutely wants a huge basement and won't consider ones without them- then don't show them homes on slabs unless you ask them if they want to look at it.

That's one of the things we hire realtors to do. Screen the clients.

We had wanted to look at a condo for sale in NH. The realtor said we couldn't see it because we would need a letter from our bank stating we could afford it. That is screening.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Hubby is stubborn with the sale of our items- he gets all emotional about pricing. Geez- even yesterday he embarrassed me by having us bring in his old suits and coats to a vintage consignment shop. I kept telling him to just donate the damn things- but- no- he has to lug them in only to be turned away. SMH...
> 
> I sell things for mostly cheap, since the goal is to get rid of them- no matter how nice or expensive they were. Even so, that is hard as people don't want certain things. He has stuff listed and gets no responses at all.
> 
> ...



Mom was given a potty riser when Dad came home to hospice in Feb. It was the wrong shape for their potty, so when my back went out over Presidents weekend we brought it home for my downstairs office where if I couldn’t get up, Cliff couldn’t hear me holler. When I no longer needed it I put it in the closet. After several months of looking at it each time I opened the closet, I put it in the trash. Cliff had a fit — you can sell that! Nope, no one wants a used potty riser. I was MORTIFIED to look out the window this past Thursday morning to see the riser at the curb! I knew saying anything would lead to a fight, so I put it back in the trash can at the end of the day, and luckily the trash was picked up early enough Friday morning that he wasn’t up yet!


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know that. I am just saying that in certain situations screening a client could save everyone some time. Realtors usually tell buyers to get preapproved for a mortgage. They can also find out if they have a house to sell in order to buy another. And- they certainly can find out where geographically the buyer wants to live. I know if I was a realtor- I would make sure of those things first.
> 
> If a buyer says he absolutely wants a huge basement and won't consider ones without them- then don't show them homes on slabs unless you ask them if they want to look at it.
> 
> ...


Correct. Asking for the Pre-approval letter is legit. You hire a realtor to sell your house. Nothing else. The realtor's job is to bring the buyer and the seller to the closing table.

People say all sorts of things, so there's no point in screening for anything else. I have loads of buyer stories. One of the last people I helped, was a first-time buyer who did not want to live in my subdivision. OK. Assignment accepted. I drove him and his family all over the southern part of the county and got to meet some lovely people and see some nice houses...and he bought my house! The one I was living in in that subdivision - the one he had been in and out of multiple times. The one with the For Sale sign in the front yard. One day, after looking at and eliminating yet another listing, he asked me about one he had printed off - it was my house! LOL!! Unless you have had experience as a realtor, well, let me say, clearly, it is not what you think it is. I will say it is very rewarding and if I called to hang out my shingle again, I will.

Years before I became a Realtor, I was a commercial RE Appraiser. An experienced Commercial RE agent told me, "Buyers are Liars." I will never forget that, and I cannot tell you how many times it is true.

You are lucky. You found your location and now you get to build the home you want. Keep in mind that your potential buyer needs to fall in love with your house AND your location. That's more complicated.

You are just venting. One thing we can all agree on when it comes to selling your home, it is emotional. Try to get out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 9, 2019)

Bringing back memories of house hunting.
Realtor would agree to show us four houses, and two would be under contract by the time we would get there.
Drove a long way to meet a realtor for showings and got off at the wrong exit, realtor claimed that the lock boxes wouldn’t open because we were ten minutes late.  Then she told us we were saving $35000 because house came with golf membership initiation fee paid.  Went to pro shop and there was no initiation fee.
Learned it was not a good idea to sell your own place.
Looked at a villa for sale by owner, liked it and went back again.  The guy starts yelling at us to make up our minds.

We went back a second time to another place and the owner starts rubbing his hands together and says let’s talk turkey.
Then there was the owner who followed us around and showed us how cheaply the house was built and pointed out all kinds of defects


----------



## Panina (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know that. I am just saying that in certain situations screening a client could save everyone some time. Realtors usually tell buyers to get preapproved for a mortgage. They can also find out if they have a house to sell in order to buy another. And- they certainly can find out where geographically the buyer wants to live. I know if I was a realtor- I would make sure of those things first.
> 
> If a buyer says he absolutely wants a huge basement and won't consider ones without them- then don't show them homes on slabs unless you ask them if they want to look at it.
> 
> ...



If it was that easy. With years of selling experience I can say it’s not.

Buyers give you a list of what they want but usually the reality is they can’t get it all.  Many buyers end up falling in love with a home that is missing a must have and end up buying it.  

Pre approval is something you can ask for but it will limit your showings.  I can tell you my cash deal clients would only give information when they put an offer in.  By asking a few questions a Realtor should have a good idea what their client can afford.  If they don’t they will not only be wasting your time but their time too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Correct. Asking for the Pre-approval letter is legit. You hire a realtor to sell your house. Nothing else. The realtor's job is to bring the buyer and the seller to the closing table.
> 
> People say all sorts of things, so there's no point in screening for anything else. I have loads of buyer stories. One of the last people I helped, was a first-time buyer who did not want to live in my subdivision. OK. Assignment accepted. I drove him and his family all over the southern part of the county and got to meet some lovely people and see some nice houses...and he bought my house! The one I was living in in that subdivision - the one he had been in and out of multiple times. The one with the For Sale sign in the front yard. One day, after looking at and eliminating yet another listing, he asked me about one he had printed off - it was my house! LOL!! Unless you have had experience as a realtor, well, let me say, clearly, it is not what you think it is. I will say it is very rewarding and if I called to hang out my shingle again, I will.
> 
> ...



 I always thought it was the realtors who were the liars.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know that. I am just saying that in certain situations screening a client could save everyone some time. Realtors usually tell buyers to get preapproved for a mortgage. They can also find out if they have a house to sell in order to buy another. And- they certainly can find out where geographically the buyer wants to live. I know if I was a realtor- I would make sure of those things first.
> 
> If a buyer says he absolutely wants a huge basement and won't consider ones without them- then don't show them homes on slabs unless you ask them if they want to look at it.
> 
> ...



Certainly, you are correct. And a good agent won’t waste their time on someone who isn’t a prospective buyer. But in the case you cited, of wasting your time for no-shows, it’s a different issue.

I have my fingers crossed that the next showing will be “the one.”

Real estate is a game of compromises. It takes a certain kind of person to be a successful agent. Good luck on all counts!

Dave


----------



## am1 (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I always thought it was the realtors who were the liars.



As well.  I prefer buying direct.  Much easier to get to a fair price without some wanting 5% upfront and possibly more by inflating the actual says price.  Even if a realtor has the listing (non exclusive) it is worth trying to get in contact with the owner directly.  Very little use for lawyers either.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I always thought it was the realtors who were the liars.


Like I've said before, there is clearly an anti-realtor bias here including many of your posts, and the one above. Folks, if you ever have a problem with a person with a license, please report them to their state agency. That's one of the built-in safety nets for consumers. It's there for your protection.

I know from experience that having a better understanding of the process can help with realistic expectations. If you received a full price cash offer today, do you want to move by the end of the month? Just sayin'

So, what is your point? This response? Surely you don't believe that the catch phrase is meant as quoted? Not when I went on to take the time to explain that people sometimes end up buying the exact house they say they would not.

People would not intentionally do business with people they do not trust, right? It's just a silly catch phrase to explain when things do not unfold logically.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 9, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Interestingly, the business model may be changing...where they can pull off, a slightly different one. I can't give you all the names - OfferPad, for sure...



Another is Opendoor.  I tried them when selling my Son's house.  What I found out is Offerpad, Opendoor, etc. are for those who need or just want to sell like instantly.   Here is how my experience with Opendoor went.  Zillow, etc. said house was worth $190,000 (which incidentally is what I ended up selling it for).  Opendoor offered $183,000.  After subtracting their $9,000 fee the net would be $174,000.  Then they sent their inspectors in.  They decided the house needed a new roof and subtracted another $4,000; then subtracted another $5,000 to fix the foundation and another $5,000 for a series of other minor repairs.  Now we were down to $160,000.  On top of that they wanted me to put $10,000 into excrow in case whoever fixed the foundation messed up water, sewer pipes,etc.  So we would have received $150,000 with the prospect of getting our $10,000 excrow back if all went well with the foundation repair....

We then went with a Realtor who said price it at $190,000.  After having gone through the Opendoor process I suggested $185,000.  He said "Trust me.  House will sell for $190,000" so we listed it for $190,000.  The ultimate buyer had his inspector inspect the house and gave him a 25 page report including pictures.  As to the roof his report said it had a remaining useful life of between 5 and 10 years.  As to the foundation he said although it was a little off his recommendation was to ignore it as almost every house in that area has minor foundation issues and that the risk in messing with it was far greater than the benefit to be derived...

House sold for the $190,000 asking price.  IMO what Open door wanted was to give us $150,000 and use $20,000 to $25,000  that should have been our money to put the house in such condition that they could maximize their return....

In short we absorbed about $5,000 of expense (3 months of mortgage payments, utilities, etc) to get the house sold for $190,000 less a 6% RE Commission...

As many of you know I stay away from lawyers, CPAs, Financial Advisors, etc  like the plague but in this case I used a Realtor who turned out to be worth every penny.  In fact it was the Buyer's Agent who wanted his half of the 6% who was the glue that held the deal together...

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Like I've said before, there is clearly an anti-realtor bias here including many of your posts, and the one above. Folks, if you ever have a problem with a person with a license, please report them to their state agency. That's one of the built-in safety nets for consumers. It's there for your protection.
> 
> I know from experience that having a better understanding of the process can help with realistic expectations. If you received a full price cash offer today, do you want to move by the end of the month? Just sayin'
> 
> ...



Yes- I do get it. I have had bad experiences with realtors and great experiences with realtors (the ones for my parent' house). Our realtor seems to be good so far.

Actually- the seller's realtor for the house we are buying is really good- hard worker.

And- yeah- If I received a full cash offer right now I would be ecstatic- even though we would have to make a temporary move. In NY - it would still take like 3 months to close- cash or not. We had a cash buyer for my parents house (in NY) and that is how long it took.

We probably will have to move into a short term rental anyway- might as well get it over with. Not saying I will like it or it won't be hard- but that is the way it is.

You are right- buyers can be deceivers also. Anyone can. But I actually like to think of most people- buyers, sellers realtors, as having some level of integrity. But I can't help but be a bit skeptical sometimes.


----------



## Panina (Jun 9, 2019)

In the business for years, and a customer prior to getting licensed ( retired now) some people seem not to trust Realtors or think they make too much. As in any business there are always a few bad ones.

A good Realtor will work very hard for you, putting in many hours deciding how to list, calling their other Realtor contacts, calling prospective buyers, working on a marketing strategy, making and answering calls at all hours and usually on vacation too, following up on all showings for feedback, keeping in contact with you weekly,  etc, etc, etc....they put in many more hours then you can imagine.  A good Realtor is worth every dollar you pay them.  

Now the hard part.  Someone hiring a Realtor for either sellng or buying should do there due diligence making sure they have an honest, hard working Realtor that is full time (my opinion) and knows the area well.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 9, 2019)

Panina said:


> In the business for years, and a customer prior to getting licensed ( retired now) some people seem not to trust Realtors or think they make too much. As in any business there are always a few bad ones.
> 
> A good Realtor will work very hard for you, putting in many hours deciding how to list, calling their other Realtor contacts, calling prospective buyers, working on a marketing strategy, making and answering calls at all hours and usually on vacation too, following up on all showings for feedback, keeping in contact with you weekly,  etc, etc, etc....they put in many more hours then you can imagine.  A good Realtor is worth every dollar you pay them.
> 
> Now the hard part.  Someone hiring a Realtor for either sellng or buying should do there due diligence making sure they have an honest, hard working Realtor that is full time (my opinion) and knows the area well.




Agree. The realtors we hired- husband and wife team- they are the owners so they are full time. Always available to take a call. Answer emails quickly. So far. So good.

I cannot speak for the buyers realtors that have come here so far, yet,  though.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 9, 2019)

Again, the catch phrase is not meant verbatim, and I am not saying that buyers are deceivers. The phrase is a joke and is true because real estate is unique. And no matter what someone says they want, shopping for your new home can be a process of discovery. For a lot of people, it's learn as you go. And, often, it is compromise.

I once heard a surgeon use the phrase, "drop the knife" which I also thought was funny. I assume he was referring to the time the surgery would start - "we will drop the knife at 8am."  I never thought he meant it verbatim. I would assume many professions have their little catch phrases.

I am still working and plan to work for many, many more years. When a customer holds his cards a little too close to his vest, I find another customer to help. As soon as I figure out that my customer is not being straight with me, I move on. But I'm not 100% right. 

I once had a customer who said they were going to buy a house. I may have had some signed paperwork. They were going home to get the money. She loved the house. I never saw them again. I couldn't figure it out...until weeks later and I saw his name in the newspaper. He was arrested for polygamy. Just a funny story (for me - not for her or his other wife), and in no way meant to prove the catch phrase.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 9, 2019)

I have a personal story.  I used a husband and wife team, who own their own realtor business and not a franchisee, to sell my first California home in 2008.  They were honest people and not the aggressive type.  2008 was when prices were in freefall and my rental did not sell.  I decided to rent it out and he offered to handle the rental for $100 per month and it worked for me.  He did well handling the rental but was often tentative on how to handle renter/home issues. 

My husband and I decided to buy our retirement home in 2014 and discussed with the realtor as to whether we should sell our home or my rental. He said my rental was going to be an easy sale as it was in a very desirable neighborhood but my current home while fabulous, was going to be difficult to get a good price on it due to the location.  We told him that both will need to be sold when we finally make the move.  He sold my rental within 24 hours of listing it.  He was really tentative in handling alot of the nitty gritty stuff before the sale closed.  Regardless, he did well enough that I was happy.

Fast forward, when we decided to retire in 2016, I contacted the realtor again that I would need to sell my California home but prior to that, he needed to help my son buy a home.  After 3 months of trying to find a home for my son, he fired my son.  My son who has Autism Spectrum Disorder, possesses certain traits consistent with his disability, e.g. resisting changes and trusting others.  My son found an old condo that he thought would work but when the home inspector sent him a long report of issues with the home, his realtor refused to take the list to the seller because he said that was the way it was going to be with an older condo.  That did not go well with my son and they got into a tiff about it. My son had no issue in keeping the realtor but his realtor wanted out.  My son immediately went off to put a deposit down on a new development.  His ex-realtor called me about the separation and when I told the realtor that my son had gone ahead and put down a deposit on a new home, there was dead silence and then he said he could have earned a commission on that.  He fired my son and that was his loss.  He also lost on the sale of my home as I went to a local realtor.  He called me after I had gone to a local realtor to enquire about selling my home and I simply told him I had gone to someone else.


----------



## Panina (Jun 9, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I have a personal story.  I used a husband and wife team, who own their own realtor business and not a franchisee, to sell my first California home in 2008.  They were honest people and not the aggressive type.  2008 was when prices were in freefall and my rental did not sell.  I decided to rent it out and he offered to handle the rental for $100 per month and it worked for me.  He did well handling the rental but was often tentative on how to handle renter/home issues.
> 
> My husband and I decided to buy our retirement home in 2014 and discussed with the realtor as to whether we should sell our home or my rental. He said my rental was going to be an easy sale as it was in a very desirable neighborhood but my current home while fabulous, was going to be difficult to get a good price on it due to the location.  We told him that both will need to be sold when we finally make the move.  He sold my rental within 24 hours of listing it.  He was really tentative in handling alot of the nitty gritty stuff before the sale closed.  Regardless, he did well enough that I was happy.
> 
> Fast forward, when we decided to retire in 2016, I contacted the realtor again that I would need to sell my California home but prior to that, he needed to help my son buy a home.  After 3 months of trying to find a home for my son, he fired my son.  My son who has Autism Spectrum Disorder, possesses certain traits consistent with his disability, e.g. resisting changes and trusting others.  My son found an old condo that he thought would work but when the home inspector sent him a long report of issues with the home, his realtor refused to take the list to the seller because he said that was the way it was going to be with an older condo.  That did not go well with my son and they got into a tiff about it. My son had no issue in keeping the realtor but his realtor wanted out.  My son immediately went off to put a deposit down on a new development.  His ex-realtor called me about the separation and when I told the realtor that my son had gone ahead and put down a deposit on a new home, there was dead silence and then he said he could have earned a commission on that.  He fired my son and that was his loss.  He also lost on the sale of my home as I went to a local realtor.  He called me after I had gone to a local realtor to enquire about selling my home and I simply told him I had gone to someone else.


Good lesson learned, hopefully, by the Realtor, he was short sighted.  Having a relationship with you he could have contacted you prior to firing your son and  probably get good info from you and kept the relationship good with you at the least.  When I would have clients that wanted perfection I always searched and took them to new Developments.  He wasn’t a great Realtor as he didn’t realize what your son needed.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 9, 2019)

Panina said:


> Good lesson learned, hopefully, by the Realtor, he was short sighted.  Having a relationship with you he could have contacted you prior to firing your son and  probably get good info from you and kept the relationship good with you at the least.  When I would have clients that wanted perfection I always searched and took them to new Developments.  He wasn’t a great Realtor as he didn’t realize what your son needed.


... and that is because you are smart!


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 9, 2019)

So sorry about this. You know he was wrong not to present the list to the seller, right? OK, so I don't know the RE laws in your state, but from my training, what he did was wrong. 

After that, it sounds like the whole situation played out exactly as it should have. Well, except for all the Realtor's bad manners. I have no use for people who focus on their commission first. I always say, hey, let's get the deal done and then we will settled up.

The correct response for any buyer would be for the Realtor to say, ok, let's see what they are willing to do. No one is a mindreader. What if the seller were the detailed-type person like your son? Anybody dealing with the public needs to understand that people have all sorts of charming quirks to be discovered and appreciated, including Aspie's. So, I'm sorry the Realtor you referred to your son let you both down.

Even if the Realtor was correct, he needed to save that speech for after having presented the requests. No reason to offend one's customer.  It would have been better to let it all play out. Surely your son would have felt better about the situation if the seller had said "no" rather than his own Realtor.

Like I said before, the Realtor's job is to get the buyer and seller to the closing table. He failed. And he earned the commission he deserved - nothing.


----------



## riv1964 (Jun 28, 2019)

Any updates? Did the house sell?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

riv1964 said:


> Any updates? Did the house sell?



Our house went live on the MLS late in the day on 5/31. On 6/2, we had a showing. The realtor (not mine) said the buyer liked the house but was concerned about storage (lack of basement). On 6/4, the same realtor came back again for another showing. We had 4 more showings that week.

Meanwhile, on 6/6, the people who came on 6/4 (who could be the same couple that came on 6/2) made an offer (for $10,000 less than our asking price) contingent on selling their home, which we rejected. Their house was not even on the market yet. First their realtor said their house would sell quickly. When we rejected the offer- our realtor said- yeah- they have a lot of work to do on the house before they can put it on the market. HUH?

The following week they took that contingency out and made the same monetary offer contingent on them LEASING their house. We told the realtor we needed more information. For example, information from their bank regarding the mortgage approval in this scenario, what rent they would need to generate to be approved for the mortgage, etc.

In fact, my husband and I drove by their home (just about 1/2 hour from our home) to see where it was and what it was like. It is very tiny (800 square feet) and tired looking and off the beaten path, but in a very good school district. The couple is in their early 40's. The wife is pregnant and due in October and they have a 2 year old and 2 cats. So they are bursting at the seams.

The buyer then sent us more information from the bank and so forth, which I forwarded to our attorney.  He said to make it clear they would have to produce a lease very quickly- even though it would be for a future date (like let's say 10/1). I also told him we wanted to counter their monetary offer, which we did for $7000 more, which is just $2000 under our asking price.

I relayed this to our realtor and also told him we would probably want a kick out clause in case another buyer comes along with a better offer- meaning no other contingency other than final mortgage approval and inspection.

They did not counter- they accepted our counter offer. This was verbal- nothing in writing. This past Wednesday, they did the inspection and we are waiting for the results. We have the radon canisters sitting in our home so the inspector has to come back for those. He also requested if he can unscrew the attic cut out in the garage my husband made when he had to fix a pipe one year which is fine with us. I am not sure when he is comng back yet.

Our realtor did say that he came to the house at the end of the inspection. It only lasted 2 hours instead of 3 and he thinks that is a good sign. The inspector and buyers realtor said no major issues were found - just a "couple of things'. he also met the couple and said they seemed friendly and obvious they really liked the house.

Meanwhile, the following week after we had the 6 showings, we had a broker's showing and we only had one other buyer showing on 6/14 and nothing since. It has been dead quiet. Went from 6 showings in the first week to 1 the second and then nothing. Our realtor insists the house will continue to be shown, but I am suspicious.

Comments from  the other showings were essentially positive in terms of the home condition and price. Most all were rated a 4 out of 5, one 5 out of 5 (our realtor- lol!), one 3 out of 5. One buyer wanted a more open concept, but loved our kitchen. Another loved the house and lives nearby here, but has a house to sell. Another said the home was a "maybe". Another said priced to high and not interested. Another scheduled showing was cancelled AFTER the appt. time because the buyers thought it was too far. Nice to let us know as we wasted 2 hours having to leave our home.

This couple reminds me of us when we were buying the house, though we were in our early 30's. We lived in a small house (though totally remodeled and updated); I was pregnant; we had 2 dogs.Our house also was not on the market when we saw this house. It was the one and only house we looked at and we immediately put in an offer- but with NO contingency to sell our home- although we really needed to in order to buy the new house. (we were so sure our home would sell right away- boy were we wrong- but it worked out- but that is another story).

When they initially put in their offer, they wrote a nice letter about how they loved the house and all that. Very sweet. I hope it works out. They say the first offer is usually the best, Not sure in this case, but hope so.

But if this deal does not work out, I really want to lower the price of the house by a lot considering we have had no further showings. So I hope we can wrap this offer up soon so we can proceed in the right direction. Right now we are stuck and can not do anything about the listing price.

In the meantime, we have been working like dogs emptying the house of most of our worldly possessions. Pretty much giving things away or donating them. Only made a little over a $1000. If things don't sell after a couple of weeks- they get put out at the end of our driveway or my husband takes to work for employees to take or Goodwill or even the Humane Society garage sale.

I actually put For Sale signs on some pieces within the house and one broker actually bought my husband's file cabinet- beautiful expresso finish- not a scratch on it. Only asked $40. Can you believe she talked me down- offered $30 and we agreed on $35? I can't believe people.

Our realtor is actually interested ion a couple of pieces when the time comes. Also said the young couple might want to buy some things. They were surprised at how much we got rid of already.

One woman who responded to my Cat's Meow villages on Facebook Marketplace had the nerve to ask me if my $20 asking price for all 50 PIECES was negotiable!! OMG! Each one of them bought new is $20. They are in perfect condition. Ummmm- no. She did end up buying them. Funny- we got into a conversation about downsizing and she is in her 70's and said she envied me but she and her husband are too tired to do the same. So here she is buying 50 Cat's Meow houses! SMH......

Another woman asked me 40 thousand questions about a $20 set of wooden cat silhouettes. After answering several of them, I told her for $20 I am not responding to any more questions. Either she wants them or she doesn't. She tells me- I lost the sale because of my attitude! LOL! I donated them to the Humane Society for their Cat Palace. They were delighted!

We have had to leave the pictures on the walls so as not to have the nails showing and also had to leave a lot of  furniture in place so the house will show well. It would be too bare otherwise. But I am anxious to get rid of more also.

I am stressing over where we will live if our house does sell- just the whole moving and packing twice thing.This, coupled with the fact that we have 2 weeks vacation coming up the end of July and the big trip to Utah in the middle of Sept. I know these people will want to be in our house by October. No way can we be vacationing and look for a place to live and pack and move (with my husband working as well) with those in the way if we have an early Fall closing date. This couple's original closing date on their offer was 8/26!

On the new home front, for some reason the builder had not deposited our upgrade check though the realtor did deposit our home deposit check. I was obsessing over this- wondering if he did not receive it since his realtor mailed it to him. I did call her this week and she confirmed he had it and he did finally deposit it yesterday- a month later!

She said last week they dug the foundations and this week they were supposed to be poured but they were delayed because of all the rain they had had, so he is shooting for next week. She insists the house will be ready by 11/1, but again, I don't see it. Maybe I am wrong. It would be great if when (or if?) we go up to our NH timeshare in August it would be framed out and we could do the electrical walk through and so forth. It's hard building a home when you live far away. Our son would not be much help as he knows nothing about construction, but I suppose we can have him take pictures down the line.

I did start to go over a kitchen design with their kitchen person. Waiting on that and costs.  I am also trying to see if I can get better appliances through the builder or not. Waiting for prices. Then will have to work on the bathrooms, though I am not so sure we will do anything major with those- they are so tiny as it is.

This whole situation is so way out of my comfort zone it isn't even funny. It is exciting but extremely stressful at the same time. I also hate feeling like I am in a holding pattern. Waiting for the inspection results; waiting for this house to sell; waiting to pack; waiting to move; waiting for the new house to be built; waiting to finally move there to our forever home. Very overwhelming.

Well- that is the LOOOONG UPDATE! LOL! Wish us luck!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for the update....
I remember cleaning out our home of thirty years.  It had a big basement with two big storage rooms and they were full.  My motto was to get rid of a ton a week. I actually had eight sofas.weekly sales and trips to good will etc.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jun 29, 2019)

Sounds exciting! Anecdotal evidence that the first offer is the best one.  A friend of mine just snagged her dream house after it sat on the market for a year.  The owner had two great offers within a few thousand of asking price the first week it was on the market. Instead of taking it the seller got picky, negotiations broke down, yada yada, and here is my friend now buying it for $135k less than that original offer.

Another friend is having a retirement house built right now too. She's supposed to close early in August and they just started the foundation last week.  They say it will be ready....

PS. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

Another interesting thing is on Zillow we have had a zillion views and a ton of saves. yet- no activity. For views- ok- -people are curious so many might not be serious or many might not like the house. 

I suppose the saves could be people waiting for a price decrease before they come out and look? 

I don't get it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

One other side note- I contacted our Financial Advisor about the payment for the new home. I get concerned that there could be a change in the market when the time comes to divest of our brokerage account to pay for the new house. He advised me to wait a month and see what happens with our current home and then send him an email to evaluate.

I will tell you taking money form our emergency fund to pay for the deposit and upgrades made me queasy already and we are not done with the upgrades.

The ideal thing, of course, would be for our current home to sell and use the proceeds to pay for the new home, leaving our brokerage account in tact, since the original plan was to live off that money when hubby retires the end of this year. I am sure we will still need to take money out of our emergency fund anyway because after all the expenses of selling our home and moving 2 twice, we will come up short for the new place. Amazing how such a small home is going to cost the same as our current home here which is so much bigger and has so much land and amenities this new home will not have.

I confess sometimes there is another part of me that would be ok with the house not selling until the new house is closed on so as to avoid the 2 moves.

But then I think about having an empty house 6 hours away during the winter and the killer driveway that has to be plowed PLUS someone to clean up the very steep bottom half and mid way up with a shovel and put down salt so the oil truck and realtors and utility company can get up- and also make a path to the oil tank so as to keep the heat going and all that. That would be an even worse scenario. Not to mention just not being able to cut ties with our old house and life when we are finally in our new place. No. We need to get this house sold now.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought I would have those feelings when we sold our home of thirty years.  Once the house was stripped of all the personal things, and got down to barebones, sentiment went out the door too.


----------



## Panina (Jun 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Another interesting thing is on Zillow we have had a zillion views and a ton of saves. yet- no activity. For views- ok- -people are curious so many might not be serious or many might not like the house.
> 
> I suppose the saves could be people waiting for a price decrease before they come out and look?
> 
> I don't get it.


Wishing everything goes good.  

Saving is usually done for two reasons.  The first if someone is following the market and wants to see how long it takes to sell and/or how much it sold for.  It can be a homeowner curious or planning to sell or someone who plans to buy in the future.  The second, someone looking now and they like your home but it can be missing something they want, such as a two car garage, so they are looking at other properties now, others  are waiting for the price to go down.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I thought I would have those feelings when we sold our home of thirty years.  Once the house was stripped of all the personal things, and got down to barebones, sentiment went out the door too.


I felt the same way.  We'd been in our house for almost 30 years.  But after painting, put in new, different color, carpet, taking all pictures down and getting rid of most of the furniture, it didn't feel like "my" house any longer.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm getting ready to sell my family home of 29 years and I can not wait to move on to my new adventure of downsizing and living the condo life...


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 29, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I felt the same way.  We'd been in our house for almost 30 years.  But after painting, put in new, different color, carpet, taking all pictures down and getting rid of most of the furniture, it didn't feel like "my" house any longer.



We are going backwards. In preparation for our looming move, last fall we had our painter come and change Cliff's office from Smurf blue (with an orange accent wall) to mellow beige with a tan accent wall. All wall stuff was laid out and we carefully put back only about half. Every time Cliff gets pissed at me, he now accuses me of "taking" his stuff that was on the office walls. Um, no, we agreed not to put back the picture of MLK, the framed magazine picture from way before my time that depicts a wolf man getting a haircut(a friend at the time thought the shaggy hair and beard looked like Cliff), an Escher print, etc. YOU TOOK MY STUFF. No, I can tell you exactly where it is in the basement. Several of those framed items have made their way back to his office, but they are standing on the floor or laying on the bed in there. He has expanded his accusations to the file drawer stuff I suggested he take a look at and winnow down. He told my parents last weekend that I had "made him" throw away his Texas Tech college transcripts from 1958. I didn't "make him", I asked him why he still needed them! BIG SIGH.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jun 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am stressing over where we will live if our house does sell- just the whole moving and packing twice thing.
> 
> We did that when we retired. Sold our house in CA, moved to AZ, rented for 8 months while we shopped. Our realtor (who became a close friend) was convinced we just liked to look because we saw maybe 100 houses (including open houses without the realtor). When we finally moved, it wasn't a problem because most stuff was still in cartons in the garage. We'd unpacked only enough to be comfortable. And because it was a local move, it was over quickly.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jun 29, 2019)

*(Sorry, my reply ended up in mpumilia's quote.) *
We did that when we retired. Sold our house in CA, moved to AZ, rented for 8 months while we shopped. Our realtor (who became a close friend) was convinced we just liked to look because we saw maybe 100 houses (including open houses without the realtor). When we finally moved, it wasn't a problem because most stuff was still in cartons in the garage. We'd unpacked only enough to be comfortable. And because it was a local move, it was over quickly.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm getting ready to sell my family home of 29 years and I can not wait to move on to my new adventure of downsizing and living the condo life...




Me too!  I am in this holding pattern and I just can't stand it! Waiting for this; waiting for that. Everything so unsettled. I want to be in NH now!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We are going backwards. In preparation for our looming move, last fall we had our painter come and change Cliff's office from Smurf blue (with an orange accent wall) to mellow beige with a tan accent wall. All wall stuff was laid out and we carefully put back only about half. Every time Cliff gets pissed at me, he now accuses me of "taking" his stuff that was on the office walls. Um, no, we agreed not to put back the picture of MLK, the framed magazine picture from way before my time that depicts a wolf man getting a haircut(a friend at the time thought the shaggy hair and beard looked like Cliff), an Escher print, etc. YOU TOOK MY STUFF. No, I can tell you exactly where it is in the basement. Several of those framed items have made their way back to his office, but they are standing on the floor or laying on the bed in there. He has expanded his accusations to the file drawer stuff I suggested he take a look at and winnow down. He told my parents last weekend that I had "made him" throw away his Texas Tech college transcripts from 1958. I didn't "make him", I asked him why he still needed them! BIG SIGH.



Ugh! Interestingly, my husband really has a lot more cr$%p than me. In fact, I almost pretty easily got rid of my collections. I am down to books and clothes Already cleaned out the clothes and 1/2 the books will go once I can remove them from the shelves when we are in a contract.

Hubby on the other hand has- well- I just don't know what the heck he has- tons of stuff he uses as a hunter and sports shooter. He is a tinkerer so you can imagine... At first he also said he was going to sell his humungus gun safe- now he says he isn't. He just threw a bunch of folders into my already full file cabinet.

He gets very emotional about everything that is "his" and if I touch it forgetabout it.

Surprisingly- I am not the same way. You wouldn't think...

I guess it is more important to me to have a neat, uncluttered, streamlined home than lots of memorabilia around. My brain is always on overdrive and clutter is too much for my senses. That is when the OCD kicks in.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 29, 2019)

When I moved from my house to the CCRC I disposed of almost everything and bought all new furniture to perfectly fit the floor plan.  I did this so I would move into a non-cluttered apartment.  I see so many who move into my CCRC with so much stuff there is almost not room for them.  Then they start downsizing!!!

George


----------



## Panina (Jun 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Ugh! Interestingly, my husband really has a lot more cr$%p than me. In fact, I almost pretty easily got rid of my collections. I am down to books and clothes Already cleaned out the clothes and 1/2 the books will go once I can remove them from the shelves when we are in a contract.
> 
> Hubby on the other hand has- well- I just don't know what the heck he has- tons of stuff he uses as a hunter and sports shooter. He is a tinkerer so you can imagine... At first he also said he was going to sell his humungus gun safe- now he says he isn't. He just threw a bunch of folders into my already full file cabinet.
> 
> ...


It is the same with my other half.  He has so much stuff.  I can tell you everything I have and where it is.  He saves everything because he might need it and when he does need it can’t find it and goes out to get it again unless I know where he put it.

I really want to move into a Del Webb community not only for the lifestyle but if he departs before me I do not plan on staying in our home.  I would have to go thru all that stuff before I could move.  If I am where I would stay it wouldn’t be as bad, I can take my time.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 29, 2019)

Since we just spent $40K on a totally new kitchen, we can't move.
... ever. We couldn't bear to part with it. At least, not after its done.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2019)

We "downsized" from a 4600 sq foot home which included a purpose-built indoor pool to our 2800 sq ft condo when we moved.  I have been pining to move back into a larger single family home for a while.  I just went to see a single family home this morning and that brought me back to earth quickly again.  It just made me love our condo so much more.  We have the best views and everything is new in our home, not to mention we have no yard and common area responsibilities.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since we just spent $40K on a totally new kitchen, we can't move.
> ... ever. We couldn't bear to part with it. At least, not after its done.


Is the reemodel job finished?

Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since we just spent $40K on a totally new kitchen, we can't move.
> ... ever. We couldn't bear to part with it. At least, not after its done.



We had spent around $30,000 on our new kitchen 5 years ago so I know how you feel.  I had said the same thing. And the new kitchen we will get in the new home won't be anywhere as nice as ours- not by a long shot.

But we are shooting for a new and simpler lifestyle with this cottage instead of a luxurious home.

PS Hope your kitchen remodel gets done very soon!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We "downsized" from a 4600 sq foot home which included a purpose-built indoor pool to our 2800 sq ft condo when we moved.  I have been pining to move back into a larger single family home for a while.  I just went to see a single family home this morning and that brought me back to earth quickly again.  It just made me love our condo so much more.  We have the best views and everything is new in our home, not to mention we have no yard and common area responsibilities.



And your beautiful condo is actually bigger than our current house! Our new place will be 1100 square feet! (plus the walk out basement and one car garage).  LOL!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 29, 2019)

I have to chime in about husbands stuff
My husband has seven bags of golf clubs in Florida, plus a golf bag filled with about fifteen putters.  He has four or five sets in Wisconsin.  
He also has books, either nature or golf, filling multiple book cases and shelves and stacked on the floor in both houses. 
A closet in each house is filled with toys for the grand boys, and the garage has shelf after shelf of additional toys. Then there are the bikes,etc.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 29, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Is the reemodel job finished?



There's still the floor, countertops, and some other things, but I'd say ~10 days to go
(real days). Rest assured, when it happens, the world will know.


----------



## lynne (Jun 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> One other side note- I contacted our Financial Advisor about the payment for the new home. I get concerned that there could be a change in the market when the time comes to divest of our brokerage account to pay for the new house. He advised me to wait a month and see what happens with our current home and then send him an email to evaluate.
> 
> I will tell you taking money form our emergency fund to pay for the deposit and upgrades made me queasy already and we are not done with the upgrades.
> 
> ...



During the building of our new home, we were still living in our other house and did not put in on the market until the house was almost completed.  To finance the building, we took a Portfolio Loan against our brokerage assets and only paid the interest on the loan until our house sold when we were able to pay off the principal.  This may be an option for you to explore if you do not want to sell your stocks.  It is a line of credit that you can use as you need.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 29, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since we just spent $40K on a totally new kitchen, we can't move.
> ... ever. We couldn't bear to part with it. At least, not after its done.



How many more weeks?


----------



## am1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Have you thought about what happens if your house does not sell?  My guess is spring, summer, early fall is the window. Your house sounds great but not for most people.


----------



## Panina (Jun 29, 2019)

am1 said:


> Have you thought about what happens if your house does not sell?  My guess is spring, summer, early fall is the window. Your house sounds great but not for most people.


I can tell you from my real estate sales experience that the most serious buyers come out in the winter.  I actually sold two of my homes quickly in the winter.  It only takes one, the right one, to sell a home.


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Panina said:


> I can tell you from my real estate sales experience that the most serious buyers come out in the winter.  I actually sold two of my homes quickly in the winter.  It only takes one, the right one, to sell a home.



Maybe so and at the moment could be a blessing it has not sold as no need to move elsewhere.  In a perfect world they would move into the new place from the place.  Even a few days overlap.  

I would never move before having possession of the next place.  I never plan on selling our house even if we moved.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2019)

lynne said:


> During the building of our new home, we were still living in our other house and did not put in on the market until the house was almost completed.  To finance the building, we took a Portfolio Loan against our brokerage assets and only paid the interest on the loan until our house sold when we were able to pay off the principal.  This may be an option for you to explore if you do not want to sell your stocks.  It is a line of credit that you can use as you need.



Thanks. I already checked into that but T Rowe Price brokerage does not have that option. Wish it did.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2019)

am1 said:


> Maybe so and at the moment could be a blessing it has not sold as no need to move elsewhere.  In a perfect world they would move into the new place from the place.  Even a few days overlap.
> 
> I would never move before having possession of the next place.  I never plan on selling our house even if we moved.



Here in NY it takes 3 months just to close on a home.

The other thing is IF our new home is completed by the end of the year- and if our current home didn’t sell by then- now we are looking at leaving an empty house in the dead of winter that has to be maintained and it ain’t easy from 6 hours away! A steep 700 ft driveway that not only has to be plowed but manually parts of it shoveled, salted, kept clean for the oil truck, the realtors, heaven forbid a fire truck,  a path shoveled out from the driveway to the oil tank on the opposite side of the home, etc. Heat kept on so the  pipes don’t freeze. Ugh.

Never mind having to keep it dust and bug and varmint free.

We bought this current home without selling our first home and I always remember the attorney telling us that was a bad idea because we needed the money from the sale to buy it. And boy was he right! Things were hairy for awhile then.

Not exactly the case now but it would be nice not to have to liquidate the money we are supposed to live on come January.

And who wants to carry the expense of 2 homes in the Northeast when retired and no pensions and not taking SS yet? Not us!

That said, yeah- I do wish we didn’t have to move 2x. That is what makes this whole thing so stressful.

A friend of mine is in almost the same situation right now. Her current house closes on Tuesday and she is now living in a rental because the people in the house she is buying have not found a home that they want to buy yet. ( their house is across the street from her sister and they promised her the house). At least she is only moving 10 minutes away from her soon to be former home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2019)

am1 said:


> Have you thought about what happens if your house does not sell?  My guess is spring, summer, early fall is the window. Your house sounds great but not for most people.



Oh yes. See my reply to your other comment above.

Also- in a rural area like here lots of people live as we do- on large tracts of land with long driveways. At least our driveway is paved! Most are not!

So people from these parts are used to it. And people from elsewhere might be attracted to this lifestyle. Nature lovers, hunters, hikers, people who want to have animals, garden, want to escape the city, etc. And the house is not rustic at all- it has all the modern amenities.

Especially for young families who love the country and want a good school district, it can be ideal.

The small hamlet of Pine Bush is just 6 miles away- the banks, supermarket, the schools, post office, hardware store, drug store, small shops, even 2 healthcare clinics and a dentist and optometrist-  everything you need really, and in the immediate area of the house- which is Walker Valley- there is a convenience store and gas station, a post office, 2 restaurants. A Nature Conservancy Preserve and Shawangunk State Forest. 6 miles to the highway and 6 miles in 2 other directions to other small villages. 15 miles to the city of Middletown.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. I already checked into that but T Rowe Price brokerage does not have that option. Wish it did.


Hi Mary Ann,

Do a Google Search on "Who Offers Portfolio Loans?" - you will get multiple hits, incluuding analysis articles. Don't limit yourself to T Rowe Price, even though they don't offer one.

Certainly worth checking out.

Best Regards.

Richard


----------



## Glynda (Jun 30, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> There's still the floor, countertops, and some other things, but I'd say ~10 days to go
> (real days). Rest assured, when it happens, the world will know.



Looks like you and I might finish at the same time. Just waiting for mirrors, replacement of cabinet doors that were not the correct style and hardware on them. Hubby doesn't understand why I won't use that bathroom yet since I've complained of not having a tub for the last six years. I guess he thought I'd be in there soaking amidst the construction materials. Nope. Told him I want it completely finished, cleaned, and the cabinets stocked (lining the drawers and cabinets and tossing a bunch of stuff from the old). 

Honestly, I've gotten quite used to the guest bathroom.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Mary Ann,
> 
> Do a Google Search on "Who Offers Portfolio Loans?" - you will get multiple hits, incluuding analysis articles. Don't limit yourself to T Rowe Price, even though they don't offer one.
> 
> ...



So you are saying another company would give us a loan based on our brokerage account at T Rowe Price?


----------



## Patri (Jun 30, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I have to chime in about husbands stuff
> My husband has seven bags of golf clubs in Florida, plus a golf bag filled with about fifteen putters.  He has four or five sets in Wisconsin.
> He also has books, either nature or golf, filling multiple book cases and shelves and stacked on the floor in both houses.


Oh my. He is the most fanatical golfer I have ever heard of. You are going to have quite a time when they just have to go.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, I believe that is what they are saying...that other companies will make the loan based on the value of your account, even though that account is with another company.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 30, 2019)

Patri said:


> Oh my. He is the most fanatical golfer I have ever heard of. You are going to have quite a time when they just have to go.


Yes a huge amount of money that we will never get back.  But one thing is upsetting me, I sent home with a neighbor a driver and a four and five hybrid a year ago, and he decided not to use them.  Now that the clubs in his bag aren’t working and I was going to replace with these clubs, they have disappeared.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Me too!  I am in this holding pattern and I just can't stand it! Waiting for this; waiting for that. Everything so unsettled. I want to be in NH now!



I'm the same way, I just want it to happen right now...I want to move to a condo so I can save more and retire more quickly...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So you are saying another company would give us a loan based on our brokerage account at T Rowe Price?


Yes, that is correct.


Richard


----------



## bluehende (Jun 30, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> 
> Richard



Anybody with any experience to know whether that lone would be more or less than a mortgage.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm the same way, I just want it to happen right now...I want to move to a condo so I can save more and retire more quickly...



I find it so frustrating with the new home build. The builder had my check for a month until I questioned why he didn't deposit it. I told the realtor and then he deposited it this past Friday. (After we signed the purchase forms and made the deposit she said he would probably pour the foundations within 2 weeks. Not!)

Meanwhile, the realtor was out sick and with personal matters for the past few weeks. But she told me 2 weeks ago that they started digging. Last week she said the builder was hoping to pour the foundations, then later said the cement contractor was behind because of the rain and he was hoping to do it this upcoming week. The realtor said she believed the foundations were framed out, but she hadn't been to the site yet.

This afternoon she sends me pictures of essentially some dirt on our lot that has been somewhat spread around. She referred to it as the "hole". It is no hole and it is not framed out for cement pouring. So was this the same "digging" she referred to 2 weeks ago? Nothing done since?

To be fair, it has rained a lot and that could certainly affect the soil being readied.
I just wish for honesty from the realtor and builder.

The realtor said the builder has several crews that work on all the homes. I am not seeing it. Ok- I am not there. I should ask her for pics of the other pending lots.

She claims it will be framed and ready for an electrical inspection from us when we come up to our timeshare the first week of August. At this rate I very much doubt it.

I keep telling my husband that we will be lucky to be in there by next spring. No way this house will be done by 11/1 no matter what his realtor keeps telling us. He doesn't want to hear it. I hope he is right and I am wrong.


----------



## lynne (Jun 30, 2019)

bluehende said:


> Anybody with any experience to know whether that lone would be more or less than a mortgage.


A portfolio loan is a line of credit against your brokerage assets.  The amount approved depends on the value of your portfolio.  Again, the nice thing is that you only pay interest, not the principal and there are no additional fees that you would have on a mortgage.  Portfolio loans are not meant to take the place of traditional mortgages.  There is also a bridge loan when you are selling one house and have already purchased another but I am not familiar with the specifics.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 30, 2019)

lynne said:


> A portfolio loan is a line of credit against your brokerage assets.  The amount approved depends on the value of your portfolio.  Again, the nice thing is that you only pay interest, not the principal and there are no additional fees that you would have on a mortgage.  Portfolio loans are not meant to take the place of traditional mortgages.  There is also a bridge loan when you are selling one house and have already purchased another but I am not familiar with the specifics.




I was wondering more about the rate of interest.  My margin rate is much much higher than mortgage rates.  I was wondering if that loan fit in more with a mortgage than a margin loan.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I find it so frustrating with the new home build. The builder had my check for a month until I questioned why he didn't deposit it. I told the realtor and then he deposited it this past Friday. (After we signed the purchase forms and made the deposit she said he would probably pour the foundations within 2 weeks. Not!)....



You've entered the twilight zone where everything takes 2-3x longer than they said it would.
Welcome to the club.
.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 30, 2019)

bluehende said:


> I was wondering more about the rate of interest.  My margin rate is much much higher than mortgage rates.  I was wondering if that loan fit in more with a mortgage than a margin loan.


From my experience, the allowable withdrawal is about 50% of the portfolio value and the interest rate is slightly higher than home equity loan, about one percent higher.  That allowable withdrawal fluctuates each day depending on the portfolio value of that day.


----------



## lynne (Jun 30, 2019)

bluehende said:


> I was wondering more about the rate of interest.  My margin rate is much much higher than mortgage rates.  I was wondering if that loan fit in more with a mortgage than a margin loan.



So sorry for not understanding the mortgage reference.  Our rate was LIBOR plus spread.  In September of 2016, it was approx. 4%.


----------



## glenmore (Jul 1, 2019)

When we built our first home, I asked an architect in our building for his advice.  He said “What are you going to do when there is a mistake?”

I asked him what he meant.  He told me that in building-there are usually mistakes and that how you handle them can really affect how the rest of the build goes.

I thought I was on top of it. Every discussion we had with the builder I typed up notes and sent him a copy asking him to let me know if we were in agreement.

One day my husband calls. “ Do you want the good news or the bad news?”  I said the good news. He told me our Andersen windows had arrived. I asked what the bad news was. “They are the wrong color.”!!!!!

No problem-I had an email-except I didn’t!!!! The one item I didn’t verify!!

I called the builder and he told me there was a 20% restocking fee. With 2 kids in college in the 90s, $8k was a lot to add (we only went 1%over budget as I had priced most items before we built-but that is another story).

I remembered what my architect friend had said and calmly asked what his suggestion would be, other than reordering. He said there was a home with our brick in another town that had the delivered windows in it rather than the ones we ordered. He suggested we take a look at it and see if the delivered windows might work 

We immediately left work and drove to the town. To our surprise-we liked the delivered windows once we saw them in a home with our chosen brick

We called the builder and we were all relieved. Later, our contact at the building supply house told us no one had ever handled a major mistake better and how much they all appreciated working together to solve the problem rather than having a tirade and major argument. 

We built our second home with the same builder and supply house.

We built a third house with a builder in another state and all went well. We had a another major error - but worked together and figured out a way to solve it.

You have the issue of not being on site. I would encourage you to make that round trip on a regular basis to watch the build and be able to fix any errors and to build a relationship with your builder. It would, IMHO be worth the time, effort and expense.  No one cares how your home turns out as much as you do

Good luck!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 1, 2019)

In Patti's previous long term relationship she and her SO built a house. Most of the walls were built on site and then lifted into position. Several of them were installed upside down. Luckily Patti went by the building site every day after work. So the problem was caught right away and corrected the next morning.

Years ago a friend was having a house built in Dale City, Va. They went by every couple days to check on things. They went by the night before the carpet was to be installed and found the floors covered with saw dust, chips of wood, nails,etc. They quickly went to the house they were renting and got brooms, vaccums, and shop vac. They spent hours cleaning all the floors. They found out that they carpet layers would have simply come in and laid the padding and carpet without cleaning because cleaning was not their job.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 1, 2019)

glenmore said:


> ...You have the issue of not being on site. I would encourage you to make that round trip on a regular basis to watch the build and be able to fix any errors and to build a relationship with your builder. It would, IMHO be worth the time, effort and expense.  No one cares how your home turns out as much as you do.



I concur.  Being here everyday of our remodel allows us to remind them how it's 'sposed to be (per my drawings and specs), especially when they try to take shortcuts.

I read that contractors don't like it when owners stay on site becuz, like children, they get underfoot and constantly ask why. Well, boo-hoo. It's my $$ at work.

.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes, I think mistakes almost always happen on a new build.  In one house we had custom built, the brick layers had started one day and I stopped by the site after work.  They had completely botched up the brick pattern!  Luckily they had only gotten about one 25-ft wall done, and since the mortar was not fully set, they were able to tear down that wall and re-do the work and reuse the brick.  They had simply read the design wrong.  I'm glad I decided to stop by that day!

Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 1, 2019)

glenmore said:


> When we built our first home, I asked an architect in our building for his advice.  He said “What are you going to do when there is a mistake?”
> 
> I asked him what he meant.  He told me that in building-there are usually mistakes and that how you handle them can really affect how the rest of the build goes.
> 
> ...




That is great it all worked out. I am pretty flexible also with some things, especially at this stage of life. This is a cookie cutter development- so most things are standardized. But our upgrades will have to be watched closely and confirmed.

Yes- being so far away is an issue. Not to mention that we are in the mist of getting rid of our belongings in this house and also once it sells will have to look for a place to live in the meantime and pack and move to it! And with my husband working full time. And the regular chores of daily living we need to continue to do. It's just me. We will not really be able to go up there much. Not to mention the expense of going up there. We will have two moves to pay for- high rent, etc. I dread the whole thing.

We will enlist the aid of our son for pictures. And I will torture the sellers realtor to no end. We only can do the best we can do.

Hopefully the Laconia building inspector will be on top of it also.

One thing is the construction crew will still be around after our home is built because there are more homes to be built after ours. Some residents have engaged them in doing some extra things for their homes even now.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 1, 2019)

Panina said:


> I really want to move into a Del Webb community



Which one?

We are considering the one in South Carolina (near HH).

Pat


----------



## Panina (Jul 1, 2019)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Which one?
> 
> We are considering the one in South Carolina (near HH).
> 
> Pat


I would prefer HH (Blufton) too but my other half wants inland and not Fl, so it probably will be Indian Land or Fort Mill, SC.  The homesites seem much nicer in HH, and that is important to us, surprisingly it will be a harder find where we want.  

I finally got him this week to consider moving to one.  He must have a wooded back yard, a basement and a oversized 2 car garage or 3 car.  Each option exists but all three together is like looking for needles in a haystack.  Good thing I am good at finding those.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 1, 2019)

Panina said:


> I would prefer HH (Blufton) too but my other half wants inland and not Fl, so it probably will be Indian Land or Fort Mill, SC.  The homesites seem much nicer in HH, and that is important to us, surprisingly it will be a harder find where we want.
> 
> I finally got him this week to consider moving to one.  He must have a wooded back yard, a basement and a oversized 2 car garage or 3 car.  Each option exists but all three together is like looking for needles in a haystack.  Good thing I am good at finding those.



I think your other half is wise. Time to get off the coasts! Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 1, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I think your other half is wise. Time to get off the coasts! Good luck with your hunt.


Less worry about hurricanes, etc and I suspect property insurance rates are lower inland...

George


----------



## Glynda (Jul 2, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Less worry about hurricanes, etc and I suspect property insurance rates are lower inland...
> 
> George



Right. I don’t understand people who don’t see what is happening and want to move to coastal areas, particularly in the South. More storms, more frequent and higher flooding, higher insurance rates, record setting heat, bacteria in warmer waters, and more sharks. To me this is fast becoming the wrong place to invest your money and to live. While it may not be unbearable to live here in my few remaining years, the value of properties on water is already diminishing and I wouldn’t want to leave them to our daughter or granddaughter. If it was up to me, I’d already be heading to higher ground inland and further north.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 2, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I don’t understand people who don’t see what is happening and want to move to coastal areas, particularly in the South. More storms, more frequent and higher flooding, higher insurance rates, record setting heat, bacteria in warmer waters, and more sharks...



I'm in favor of global warming... It brings the beach closer to my home 90 miles inland.
<satire>


----------



## riv1964 (Jul 2, 2019)

Please keep us up to date and let us know how things are going. Wish you well on this exciting journey!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 2, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Right. I don’t understand people who don’t see what is happening and want to move to coastal areas, particularly in the South. More storms, more frequent and higher flooding, higher insurance rates, record setting heat, bacteria in warmer waters, and more sharks. To me this is fast becoming the wrong place to invest your money and to live. While it may not be unbearable to live here in my few remaining years, the value of properties on water is already diminishing and I wouldn’t want to leave them to our daughter or granddaughter. If it was up to me, I’d already be heading to higher ground inland and further north.



Wow. Well- I admit I am not a lover of the southern climate, and most people think we are nuts retiring to a more northern state. I am surprised to hear that waterfront property values are depreciating, though. But I do realize the problems with those properties.

The things you mention about the south have always been a drawback to me, along with the humidity, bugs and reptiles, though we still were starting to consider it before we found this development in NH. We really like New England, even with the tough winters. We love the seasons. I can't imagine not having a Fall every year.

One thing that is nice where we are going is we can walk 1/2 mile to the big lake. On the lake, even little bungalows (I call them shacks) are very expensive. We can enjoy the lake (and other lakes in the area) in the nice seasons without the huge price tag. And we are also close to the mountains so we have the best of both.

If we were to move to a warmer climate, it would probably be out West, though even then, we like places like Idaho and Colorado, where it does snow and there are more defined seasons. (hubby likes Wyoming). Nevada was a possibility also.

But we are not crazy about desert either. I like a lot of "green", not brown.

What makes the world go 'round- different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Panina (Jul 2, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow. Well- I admit I am not a lover of the southern climate, and most people think we are nuts retiring to a more northern state. I am surprised to hear that waterfront property values are depreciating. though. But I do realize the problems with those properties.
> 
> The things you mention about the south have always been a drawback to me, along with the humidity, bugs and reptiles, though we still were starting to consider it before we found this development in NH. We really like New England, even with the tough winters. We love the seasons. I can't imagine not having a Fall every year.
> 
> ...


Lots of waterfront is still rising in price, I don’t see desirable areas going down.

But I am in agreement, no  need to put myself  in a place of higher risk and cost.

We finally agreed what we want.   I found last  night a community that isn’t Del  Webb but looked great.  He liked what we saw. We will visit in the next month or two.  Hoping it is just as good in person. At least it is a start.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 3, 2019)

Since I mentioned my kitchen reno here, I feel I should report this snafu:

The flooring guy is cutting and testing the tile pattern when we look at it.
DW says, "That's not the tile we choose." I pull the spec sheet & she asks.
Apparently, the store switched our order with someone else's order.
Whoever picked up each order never compared it to their spec sheets.

So, our tile is already laid in someone else's home. I hope they're happy.
-- _After all, ours was much better than theirs._
Can you imagine the grief if they'd actually installed the wrong tile?

The store says they'll make it right. Can they give us back the time lost?
I told the guy, "You need to check everything you got from that store."

.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> Lots of waterfront is still rising in price, I don’t see desirable areas going down.
> 
> But I am in agreement, no  need to put myself  in a place of higher risk and cost.
> 
> We finally agreed what we want.   I found last  night a community that isn’t Del  Webb but looked great.  He liked what we saw. We will visit in the next month or two.  Hoping it is just as good in person. At least it is a start.



Hey- that is great news! Progress!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> Lots of waterfront is still rising in price, I don’t see desirable areas going down.
> 
> But I am in agreement, no  need to put myself  in a place of higher risk and cost.
> 
> We finally agreed what we want.   I found last  night a community that isn’t Del  Webb but looked great.  He liked what we saw. We will visit in the next month or two.  Hoping it is just as good in person. At least it is a start.



Panina,  that is so awesome....congrats on finding something that you can look at that meets both of your needs...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since I mentioned my kitchen reno here, I feel I should report this snafu:
> 
> The flooring guy is cutting and testing the tile pattern when we look at it.
> DW says, "That's not the tile we choose." I pull the spec sheet & she asks.
> ...



Holy cow! OMG! I would be livid! Didn't the other people, realize the floor was wrong? Must have realized it was nicer and kept their mouths shut. SMH.....

What is it with construction/remodeling companies that there are so many problems?


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> I would prefer HH (Blufton) too but my other half wants inland and not Fl, so it probably will be Indian Land or Fort Mill, SC.  The homesites seem much nicer in HH, and that is important to us, surprisingly it will be a harder find where we want.
> 
> I finally got him this week to consider moving to one.  He must have a wooded back yard, a basement and a oversized 2 car garage or 3 car.  Each option exists but all three together is like looking for needles in a haystack.  Good thing I am good at finding those.



I know a few people who live at the HH Del Webb and they seem to really like it.  One is the mother of my friend; she's lived there for 15 years now and still raves about the activities, etc. 

I've also visited a friend who was living at the Indian Land Del Webb. Not a fan of the traffic patterns there, or the location in general.  YMMV though.

Excited to see in the later post that you may have found something that makes both of you happy!


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since I mentioned my kitchen reno here, I feel I should report this snafu:
> 
> The flooring guy is cutting and testing the tile pattern when we look at it.
> DW says, "That's not the tile we choose." I pull the spec sheet & she asks.
> ...



Sounds very aggravating.


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Hey- that is great news! Progress!





Sugarcubesea said:


> Panina,  that is so awesome....congrats on finding something that you can look at that meets both of your needs...



Spent last night reading more about it.  Definitely more of what he would like, more of an outdoor lifestyle, lake, trails within the community, outdoor theatre, etc.  The club rooms are set in refurbished camp cabins within lots of trees.  Looks beautiful in the pictures but not as luxurious as Del Webb communities which have more of a luxury resort feeling.  

If I compared to timesharing more liking going to Chetola, Blowing Rock then the Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes.  Funny that I would choose  going to Chetola first and he would choose the Marriott for vacation but for full time living we both would first choose the opposite.  Even though I want a Del Webb I will compromise to get into a 55+.  This is the first community on paper he would even consider.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I'm in favor of global warming... It brings the beach closer to my home 90 miles inland.
> <satire>


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> I know a few people who live at the HH Del Webb and they seem to really like it.  One is the mother of my friend; she's lived there for 15 years now and still raves about the activities, etc.
> 
> I've also visited a friend who was living at the Indian Land Del Webb. Not a fan of the traffic patterns there, or the location in general.  YMMV though.
> 
> Excited to see in the later post that you may have found something that makes both of you happy!


When is the last time you visited Indian Land?  It has changed significantly in the last year. Definitely not close to being as beautiful as HH.  If you know the back roads traffic isn’t a problem. Seems to be where alot of people are moving at retirement that don’t want to be by the water, less for taxes, less for insurance.  55+ communities sell very fast.   

Lots of different choices where  to move in 55+ to meet everyones tastes and lifestyle choices.  My problem is my other half, we both see retirement different.  I will be the one to compromise to get into a 55+.  I have to remember he is compromising too, he woukd prefer to just stay where we are.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> When is the last time you visited Indian Land?  It has changed significantly in the last year. Definitely not close to being as beautiful as HH.  If you know the back roads traffic isn’t a problem. Seems to be where alot of people are moving at retirement that don’t want to be by the water, less for taxes, less for insurance.  55+ communities sell very fast.
> 
> Lots of different choices where  to move in 55+ to meet everyones tastes and lifestyle choices.  My problem is my other half, we both see retirement different.  I will be the one to compromise to get into a 55+.  I have to remember he is compromising too, he woukd prefer to just stay where we are.



I live most of the time in south Charlotte, so very familiar with the area.  The last time I was actually in the Del Webb community there was about 3 years ago, though.  

20 years ago my dd started riding horses at a barn in the area; if you can believe it, 521 was a straight shot down, surrounded by small farms and empty land.  I remember the day the first stop light went in on our drive down, at Ardrey Kell.  To me, the whole area has become a poorly planned (from a traffic standpoint) extension of the Charlotte suburbs. I think it could be nice place to live (we have certainly enjoyed our time in Charlotte) as long as you know what you're getting into with traffic, which gets worse every year.  And I say this as someone who grew up and California and lived in the DC area too.


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> I live most of the time in south Charlotte, so very familiar with the area.  The last time I was actually in the Del Webb community there was about 3 years ago, though.
> 
> 20 years ago my dd started riding horses at a barn in the area; if you can believe it, 521 was a straight shot down, surrounded by small farms and empty land.  I remember the day the first stop light went in on our drive down, at Ardrey Kell.  To me, the whole area has become a poorly planned (from a traffic standpoint) extension of the Charlotte suburbs. I think it could be nice place to live (we have certainly enjoyed our time in Charlotte) as long as you know what you're getting into with traffic, which gets worse every year.  And I say this as someone who grew up and California and lived in the DC area too.


I live in the area too.  I remember hardly anything being built south of Ballantyne  but not the farms.  Building has popped up everywhere.  I was surprised with the heavily dense townhomes, my other half hates them, as do I.  

The last year lots of mega shopping centers have been built, one on where 521 and 160 meet across from the Lowes, another right across from Sun City.  They are expanding 160 to 4 lanes now.  Housing is rampant all over the place.  

Van Wyck just a bit south from Sun city, incorporated as a town as they didn’t like all the approvals Lancaster did for building and realized they were next in the progression.  Indian Land last year tried to do the same but it was voted down.  Most of the damage has already been done in Indian Land so incorporating wouldn’t have changed the landscaping.  

If you don’t need to work in Charlotte and want trees and nature Van Wyck will probably be the place to go.  My guess is Del Webb will build there next, about 2 years from now when their Carolina Orchards is sold out.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since I mentioned my kitchen reno here, I feel I should report this snafu:
> 
> The flooring guy is cutting and testing the tile pattern when we look at it.
> DW says, "That's not the tile we choose." I pull the spec sheet & she asks.
> ...


How awful.  When our house was built, our contractor installed the bathroom vinyl in the kitchen and Vice versa.  We have since replaced it with tile, and I wish they had been accidentally switched at installation.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> My problem is my other half, we both see retirement different.  I will be the one to compromise to get into a 55+.  I have to remember he is compromising too, he woukd prefer to just stay where we are.



As I recall, didn't you and your husband buy your current home recently?  Why do you feel the need to move to a 55+ community?  We have lots of activities at the club, maybe joining a social/sports club locally may provide the level of activities that you would like?


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> As I recall, didn't you and your husband buy your current home recently?  Why do you feel the need to move to a 55+ community?  We have lots of activities at the club, maybe joining a social/sports club locally may provide the level of activities that you would like?


We purchased almost 7 years ago.  I came down to SC due to my other half have a daughter being young.  I didn’t want her ever to think I took her dad away from her.  Now she is in college.  We chose where we are just in case she had to live with us. 

Before moving to SC I lived in a wonderful community in PA that when my first husband passed gave me support that was remarkable.  Where I am now the dynamics are different and I would not have the village by my side.  The average age in my community is 30’s, a few much older then me but hardly anyone in my age bracket.  I managed to make some good friends, my best in the area just had to move out of state due to her husbands job, another just told me they will go to Florida in a year, my other within 2 year moving, Lakefront.  

I have many good friends NY, NJ and PA.  I have kept in touch with them all but it is not like having them close by and able to do things together.  That is what 55+ will do for me, more activities with people I have things in common with, a support network too. Maybe because I had such loss before the network close by is so important to me.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow. Well- I admit I am not a lover of the southern climate, and most people think we are nuts retiring to a more northern state. I am surprised to hear that waterfront property values are depreciating, though. But I do realize the problems with those properties.
> 
> The things you mention about the south have always been a drawback to me, along with the humidity, bugs and reptiles, though we still were starting to consider it before we found this development in NH. We really like New England, even with the tough winters. We love the seasons. I can't imagine not having a Fall every year.
> 
> ...



The decline in value is mainly occurring with older properties that are not high enough off the ground with break away foundations or are elevated homes in areas where loss of land due to storms and/or flooding has become a frequent issue. Some are homes that have been built on filled former wetlands where water will first return. Why buy a property, even high off the ground, where you might find yourself having to move your car, outdoor furniture and other items to higher ground and possibly have to use a boat to get to and from? Why buy a property in a storm prone area that doesn't have hurricane glass or storm shutters? If not for the expense alone, it is a lot of work to prepare for a storm or flood and to clean up and repair after. It's also nerve racking watching and waiting for forecast updates. Once you determine to leave, it's frustrating to sit in traffic and find a place to stay all the while worrying about your property and what you will return to _when_ you are finally allowed to return. 

The problem is that these issues are not always obvious to a buyer who hasn't first done his/her research or spent time renting in the area to access it prior to buying. Unfortunately, not all realtors or sellers disclose that homes have been built on former wetlands or their past flooding issues. Sadly, our greedy government officials want the tax dollars and continue to approve filling in our wetlands for newer developments. 

At last reading, there were currently 100 petitions for raising homes, most historic, in downtown Charleston that have suffered serious flooding, particularly over the last five years. It's a very expensive process but seems to be the only solution to save these structures for the time being. I say "time being" because for most of them, it's only a matter of time before they will be surrounded by water. We have areas so popular to tourists who might dream of living in such a place or home but just don't know what is happening. I have been around this area for 45 years. We've owned property here for 21 years. Over all those years I have seen notable changes. Some of the worst of the flooding over the past 5 years when we haven't even experienced being hit by a major hurricane. This just solidifies my agreement with newer studies that predict the changes will occur more rapidly than formerly thought.

Our two homes here are on what was, at the time of settlement in the late 1600's/early 1700's mapped as land not sitting on river, creek or marsh. They sit on land predicted to be dry if/when water returns. Our homes have never flooded. Yet last year when Hurricane Florence passed above us hitting upper coastal SC and NC,  flooding crept up to half a block from one our homes. The water covered the street and sidewalks, flooding basements (yes, we have a lot of basements though we sit at or near sea level) and the first floors of lower to the ground homes on the lower side of the street. The water was up into the front yards of many of the houses on the higher side of the street as well. Even if it didn't get within the structure, landscaping died due to salt in the water. Numerous structures which have never flooded, perhaps with the exception of Hurricane Hugo, did. Fortunately, our house there sits on the high side of the street and sits back from it behind the home it used to serve as a kitchen house. Even if it had gotten to us and over the sidewalks, it wouldn't have reached us. But what about the future?

Sorry, way too long on my soapbox.  Have to run do some errands but want to address other items in your post. See y'all later!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow. Well- I admit I am not a lover of the southern climate, and most people think we are nuts retiring to a more northern state. I am surprised to hear that waterfront property values are depreciating, though. But I do realize the problems with those properties.
> 
> The things you mention about the south have always been a drawback to me, along with the humidity, bugs and reptiles, though we still were starting to consider it before we found this development in NH. We really like New England, even with the tough winters. We love the seasons. I can't imagine not having a Fall every year.
> 
> ...



I don't think you are nuts retiring to a more northern state, especially with a small footprint and exterior maintenance being done by the HOA. I think you have chosen well for yourself. 

While on Cape Cod, we discussed moving there. Even looked at some condos being built. While coastal, there is some fairly high land on the Cape and we've been told that it's 10 degrees warmer there than on the mainland in the Winter and 10 degrees cooler in the Summer. However, we have never been there during high tourist season or Winter. I have never learned to drive on snow. And even walking on snow or ice would be taking a  risk at our age. Oh, and getting to a major hospital in time. So that area is on the back burner too. 

Like you, I don't like the desert. I'm not enamored with the West. Oh, and we_ do _have seasons, including Fall, in SC.  

If I could talk hubby into it, we would most likely move over to a condo in Greenville, SC, or up to Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Since I mentioned my kitchen reno here, I feel I should report this snafu:
> 
> The flooring guy is cutting and testing the tile pattern when we look at it.
> DW says, "That's not the tile we choose." I pull the spec sheet & she asks.
> ...



Oh, wow! How very frustrating! Glad you caught it! They installed the wrong pool tile when I was away for a week in NYC a few years ago. Saw a photo hubby had posted and sent him a photo of the correct tile I had chosen but he wouldn't stop them. That too had been a project that went way over time and cost predicted. By then he just wanted it finished.

It seems our projects are running hand in hand in timing setbacks. They put the wrong drawer fronts and panels on our new bathroom cabinets and said it would be three weeks before they could finish them. It's been about that and I will be asking on Monday for an installment date. Picked up the cabinet hardware today. Mirrors being installed next week. So close but still not holding my breath.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> I live most of the time in south Charlotte, so very familiar with the area.  The last time I was actually in the Del Webb community there was about 3 years ago, though.
> 
> 20 years ago my dd started riding horses at a barn in the area; if you can believe it, 521 was a straight shot down, surrounded by small farms and empty land.  I remember the day the first stop light went in on our drive down, at Ardrey Kell.  To me, the whole area has become a poorly planned (from a traffic standpoint) extension of the Charlotte suburbs. I think it could be nice place to live (we have certainly enjoyed our time in Charlotte) as long as you know what you're getting into with traffic, which gets worse every year.  And I say this as someone who grew up and California and lived in the DC area too.



I remember driving from Rock Hill up back roads through a tiny, sleepy, little Ft Mill and then up and over through fields with a few scattered houses until reaching residential areas close to South Park. That was 47 years ago.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> We purchased almost 7 years ago.  I came down to SC due to my other half have a daughter being young.  I didn’t want her ever to think I took her dad away from her.  Now she is in college.  We chose where we are just in case she had to live with us.
> 
> Before moving to SC I lived in a wonderful community in PA that when my first husband passed gave me support that was remarkable.  Where I am now the dynamics are different and I would not have the village by my side.  The average age in my community is 30’s, a few much older then me but hardly anyone in my age bracket.  I managed to make some good friends, my best in the area just had to move out of state due to her husbands job, another just told me they will go to Florida in a year, my other within 2 year moving, Lakefront.
> 
> I have many good friends NY, NJ and PA.  I have kept in touch with them all but it is not like having them close by and able to do things together.  That is what 55+ will do for me, more activities with people I have things in common with, a support network too. Maybe because I had such loss before the network close by is so important to me.



When we moved to Lancaster, PA, every family in our new neighborhood came to call during the first week, bearing food gifts. They came with all their family to meet us. It was amazing. I've experience a good bit of Southern Hospitality but none to beat that.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Right. I don’t understand people who don’t see what is happening and want to move to coastal areas, particularly in the South. More storms, more frequent and higher flooding, higher insurance rates, record setting heat, bacteria in warmer waters, and more sharks. To me this is fast becoming the wrong place to invest your money and to live. While it may not be unbearable to live here in my few remaining years, the value of properties on water is already diminishing and I wouldn’t want to leave them to our daughter or granddaughter. If it was up to me, I’d already be heading to higher ground inland and further north.




_Psssssst, Glynda - they're called mountains!  _


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I don't think you are nuts retiring to a more northern state, especially with a small footprint and exterior maintenance being done by the HOA. I think you have chosen well for yourself.
> 
> While on Cape Cod, we discussed moving there. Even looked at some condos being built. While coastal, there is some fairly high land on the Cape and we've been told that it's 10 degrees warmer there than on the mainland in the Winter and 10 degrees cooler in the Summer. However, we have never been there during high tourist season or Winter. I have never learned to drive on snow. And even walking on snow or ice would be taking a  risk at our age. Oh, and getting to a major hospital in time. So that area is on the back burner too.
> 
> ...



Actually- no exterior maintenance- just the lawn mowing, but- that's ok. The house is so small and hubby likes to tinker about with house projects. He is thrilled with having a basement AND a garage though it is a one car. And having the small driveway to clear snow is a piece of cake compared to the monster one we have now. The guys who plow the road will also plow the driveway for an annual fee if we ever need to go that route.But right now we have a brand new snowblower that is coming with us.

I heard Greenville, SC is really nice. Never been to SC. We always seem to head north or west for vacations.

And I have a friend who moved from here to Virginia a few years ago and she loves it. We have been to Wlliamsburg and Virginia Beach only and weren't too crazy about it, especially the food, which my friend does miss being from NY. We had a nice vacation there, though. Nightmare traffic from NY to get there is the main thing I remember (not to mention burning out our brakes in the bumper to bumper traffic)and vowed never to go again. LOL!

Maybe you will have Panina's luck and be able to convince your hubby to relocate!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> _Psssssst, Glynda - they're called mountains!  _



I just can't say that word relative to my moving. I don't like being in the mountains. I really don't like driving in them. I like looking at them from a valley.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Actually- no exterior maintenance- just the lawn mowing, but- that's ok. The house is so small and hubby likes to tinker about with house projects. He is thrilled with having a basement AND a garage though it is a one car. And having the small driveway to clear snow is a piece of cake compared to the monster one we have now. The guys who plow the road will also plow the driveway for an annual fee if we ever need to go that route.But right now we have a brand new snowblower that is coming with us.
> 
> I heard Greenville, SC is really nice. Never been to SC. We always seem to head north or west for vacations.
> 
> ...




Oh, OK. I thought the HOA took care of the outside. Still, it won't be as much as you had. 

Not a fan of Eastern VA either. The drive through the Shenandoah Valley on I-81 much prettier and not as hectic as I-95.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Hey- that is great news! Progress!


We went out today to visit the community that looked perfect on paper.  My other half was on board.  It was about 13 minutes south of where we live now.  

Went to the visitor center and told the salesmen our three non negotiables were 3 car garage, basement and trees in the backyard.  He told us not no problems, we have lots.  

Proceeded to listen to his presentation, spend quite a bit of time in models and then asked him where the lots are that are available.  Bottom line, nothing was available that met what he told me he had.  

Tried to gear us toward ready homes that didn’t meet two of the three of what we wanted.  Was also told the next 200 homesites will not have basements.  Not sure I believed that.  Supposedly within the month new homesites will be available where we can build a 3 car garage, with a second level.  Couldn’t believe  it but my other half would consider that.  He rather give up the basement then a 3 car garage.  

I sold for a major builder for years.  Rule 1 for me , tell the customer the truth upfront.  I can’t believe he wasted my time.  Truthfully, I didn’t love the community enough to have to compromise.  The search goes on.  I am hoping in time my other half will compromise for a two car oversized garage in a del webb community.  He agreed to go look at the one close to us.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 5, 2019)

We are no longer as enameled living in a condo with a couple of recent events.  We have one of the best views in the entire community of what will be 7000 homes, now with 3000+ homes built.  Despite our high HOAs, moving to another single family home community will cost us another $8K per year if it has a pool or $5K if it does not have a pool.  If (saving) money is the only consideration then we won't move.

If we find a home which we love, the challenge will be how should we pay for a second home while we wait for our home to be sold. Should we try to time the market?

We are thinking that we should sell some of our investments and keep the cash, in say late 2020, thinking that if there is a change in our presidency that stock market and real estate will be depressed for several years.  We wait for 2022-23 to buy our next home. Sell our current home then or even later when the real estate market recovers some and put the money back into our investment account.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We are no longer as enameled living in a condo with a couple of recent events.  We have one of the best views in the entire community of what will be 7000 homes, now with 3000+ homes built.  Despite our high HOAs, moving to another single family home community will cost us another $8K per year if it has a pool or $5K if it does not have a pool.  If (saving) money is the only consideration then we won't move.
> 
> If we find a home which we love, the challenge will be how should we pay for a second home while we wait for our home to be sold. Should we try to time the market?
> 
> We are thinking that we should sell some of our investments and keep the cash, in say late 2020, thinking that if there is a change in our presidency that stock market and real estate will be depressed for several years.  We wait for 2022-23 to buy our next home. Sell our current home then or even later when the real estate market recovers some and put the money back into our investment account.


It is hard to find exactly what works best for us.  Wheras I love my home and area, the community lacks what I desire.  We too have one of the best locations in our community.  One thing I know for sure, I will stay where I am until I find what is right.  For all I know this could end up being our forever home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> We went out today to visit the community that looked perfect on paper.  My other half was on board.  It was about 13 minutes south of where we live now.
> 
> Went to the visitor center and told the salesmen our three non negotiables were 3 car garage, basement and trees in the backyard.  He told us not no problems, we have lots.
> 
> ...



Yes- really hard to trust anything a selling agent tells you. Even with our lot- I still am suspicious about the original lot we wanted that they suddenly claimed our ranch would not fit on, therefore bumping us 2 lots down. Not to mention the unrealistic timeline for the house to be built. Keeping fingers crossed.

We had must haves, also. Garage OR basement; AC; one level; 2 bathrooms. Oil or gas heat- propane ok, though not preferred. Updated kitchen and bathrooms. Fireplace. Lakes Region preferred, but open to anywhere in NH. Community setting- like a 55+. Pool preferred also.  $250,000- $350,000- preferably under $300,000. Close to medical facilities and stores and banks and activities. Under 2000 square feet.

Not easy. But we got most all of them. House smaller than we would have liked at 1100 square feet. And no fireplace, but at least the clubhouse has one. Bathrooms- ugh- real small and plain. Hope we can afford to make the kitchen nicer than the builder grade.

I think you are on your way to getting your Del Web. Your husband now has opened up to the idea of moving. Maybe he will settle for a 2 car garage and a basement. 3 car garages are hard to get- especially in a 55+ I would think. 

Personally I don’t like basements. There’s always water issues.  Who needs to deal with that as we get older? Of course, the realtor says they never have water issues. Yeah- right.

Love living on a slab, but since the new home only has a one car garage, the basement is essential for my husband. 

Anyway- good luck! You will persevere!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We are no longer as enameled living in a condo with a couple of recent events.  We have one of the best views in the entire community of what will be 7000 homes, now with 3000+ homes built.  Despite our high HOAs, moving to another single family home community will cost us another $8K per year if it has a pool or $5K if it does not have a pool.  If (saving) money is the only consideration then we won't move.
> 
> If we find a home which we love, the challenge will be how should we pay for a second home while we wait for our home to be sold. Should we try to time the market?
> 
> We are thinking that we should sell some of our investments and keep the cash, in say late 2020, thinking that if there is a change in our presidency that stock market and real estate will be depressed for several years.  We wait for 2022-23 to buy our next home. Sell our current home then or even later when the real estate market recovers some and put the money back into our investment account.




Very good point about the stock market and change of presidency, and the real estate depreciation.

There are so many unknowns. Of course, when real estate markets recover, you may get more for your current home but then your new home could cost even more.

This tiny home we are buying- we will be lucky to net enough from the sale of our current home after expenses-with everything it has and all the land, etc.-  to pay for it after the upgrades and so on. You can not compare what we have now to what we are getting. It’s not only downsizing, it’s a downgrade- but that’s the way the market is now in the 2 areas.

We are concerned also about investments going down. If this house doesn’t sell before we close on the new one we have to deplete our brokerage account and emergency cash account to buy it- and we were supposed to live off the brokerage account starting in January when hubby retires.

Therefore, will be consulting our financial advisor soon as to whether to cash out now - at least before October-or wait. Even if our house goes to contract- you don’t know until the last minute if the sale will close.

Then we have the issue of paying moving costs twice and high rent in the meantime.....sigh...

Meanwhile, a showing for our house for this morning and tomorrow have just been cancelled. Tired of the constant cleaning. All for nothing. We have had like 5 cancellations! No showings in 3 weeks!

And after the inspection, the potential buyers have asked us to provide answers to some questions, which we did. We also had our septic tank pumped yesterday to alleviate any concerns with that. Here I was at 63 moving stones around the septic lid in 90 degree heat and humidity. The poor guys were dripping! Then had to come in to clean the house for the showing today.

Still selling and disposing of things. Sold the 16 year old freezer yesterday. Tomorrow hopefully hubby’s desk and my curio go, but people are no shows sometimes.

I am still waiting for the retirement fun to begin! Have a long way to go I guess!


----------



## Panina (Jul 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yes- really hard to trust anything a selling agent tells you. Even with our lot- I still am suspicious about the original lot we wanted that they suddenly claimed our ranch would not fit on, therefore bumping us 2 lots down. Not to mention the unrealistic timeline for the house to be built. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> We had must haves, also. Garage OR basement; AC; one level; 2 bathrooms. Oil or gas heat- propane ok, though not preferred. Updated kitchen and bathrooms. Fireplace. Lakes Region preferred, but open to anywhere in NH. Community setting- like a 55+. Pool preferred also.  $250,000- $350,000- preferably under $300,000. Close to medical facilities and stores and banks and activities. Under 2000 square feet.
> 
> ...


Both basements and 3 car garages are problems finding in 55+ by me.  The del webb by me might have a tandem garage by the plans but until I go I won’t know if a lot is available. Everything is selling so fast around here, even junk.  

I actually like the idea of the basement, just in case of a tornado. Very rare here but a 4 did hit here in the late 80’s,  just my craziness as I do believe when it is my time nothing will help.  My other half has given up the hopes of a basement as long as he has an office, a media room with the correct configuration for his sound system and of course the 3 car garage. 

Never thought I would even get him to consider moving but after I told him the truth why, he has.


----------



## Panina (Jul 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Very good point about the stock market and change of presidency, and the real estate depreciation.
> 
> There are so many unknowns. Of course, when real estate markets recover, you may get more for your current home but then your new home could cost even more.
> 
> ...


Moving is not fun.  Once you move in  and get settled the peace within you will occur and you will have the option to have fun.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 6, 2019)

Maryanne, we had a twenty year old freezer in our basement.  Our fervent prayer was someone young would buy it. Lo and behold, a man in his late eighties comes to buy it.  We also had a basement sofa bed, but luckily some young guys just out of school took that.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I just can't say that word relative to my moving. I don't like being in the mountains. I really don't like driving in them. I like looking at them from a valley.



I feel very safe in mountains. Cradled. Water- as much as I love looking out on it and love being in it- is more threatening to me.

Funny- because I am afraid of heights. I definitely don’t like driving on curving roads on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Maryanne, we had a twenty yrpear old freezer in our basement.  Our fervent prayer was someone young would buy it. Lo and behold, a man in his late eighties comes to buy it.  We also had a basement sofa bed, but luckily some young guys just out of school took that.



Lol! Wow! Ha! Ha! A man drove  from an hour and a half away in upstate NY and paid $100 for the freezer!


----------



## silentg (Jul 6, 2019)

Since ‘‘tis thread is about moving, I will add my 2 cents.
We moved from Massachusetts to Florida 32 years ago. Major upheaval but we were young and a good opportunity for us as a family. Getting close to DH retirement and no plans to move again. However, very close friends are thinking of moving but not committed to it yet. They want to follow Daughter and family who are contemplating a move. Other friends are talking about moving to be closer to grandkids too.
We live in a nice community and our daughter and son in law live close by and have no thought of moving. Son is single and lives in FT Lauderdale area. We visit often and he does to us too.
Siblings all live in New England we visit often. Planning to travel more but always feel good to come home to central Florida.
I wish all of you well in your moves, but we will stay put and visit other places.
Silentg


----------



## wilma (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We are thinking that we should sell some of our investments and keep the cash, in say late 2020, *thinking that if there is a change in our presidency that stock market and real estate will be depressed for several years*.  We wait for 2022-23 to buy our next home. Sell our current home then or even later when the real estate market recovers some and put the money back into our investment account.



Nice political comment! why would you think this anyway? Stock market and real estate has been on an upward trend for the past 10 years over two different presidents.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jul 6, 2019)

glenmore said:


> When we built our first home, I asked an architect in our building for his advice.  He said “What are you going to do when there is a mistake?”


One of my favorite books is House by Tracy Kidder. It's nonfiction & tells the story of a house being built from the viewpoints of the architect, the owners and the builders. A great 3-dimensional perspective of the process.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> One of my favorite books is House by Tracy Kidder. It's nonfiction & tells the story of a house being built from the viewpoints of the architect, the owners and the builders. A great 3-dimensional perspective of the process.


 
I had that book! I read it while our current home was being built and always had it proudly displyed on my book shelf after we moved in.

In fact, when cleaning out my book collection last week I reluctantly put it in the pile with the other books to donate to our local library.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 6, 2019)

wilma said:


> Nice political comment! why would you think this anyway?



Oh, Thank you!    It is nothing political about my statement.  With a change of presidency, there is likely reversal of tax cuts and hence the market will head in reverse.  Corporations will have less money to create jobs etc etc.


----------



## am1 (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Oh, Thank you!    It is nothing political about my statement.  With a change of presidency, there is likely reversal of tax cuts and hence the market will head in reverse.  Corporations will have less money to create jobs etc etc.



The status quo does not seem promising to the markets either.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Maryanne, we had a twenty yrpear old freezer in our basement.  Our fervent prayer was someone young would buy it. Lo and behold, a man in his late eighties comes to buy it.  We also had a basement sofa bed, but luckily some young guys just out of school took that.



Somewhere there is a wife saying "why the heck did you bring that home?!"


----------



## wilma (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Oh, Thank you!    It is nothing political about my statement.  With a change of presidency, there is likely reversal of tax cuts and hence the market will head in reverse.  Corporations will have less money to create jobs etc etc.


A downturn is more likely to happen in the next year or two.


----------



## bluehende (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Oh, Thank you!    It is nothing political about my statement.  With a change of presidency, there is likely reversal of tax cuts and hence the market will head in reverse.  Corporations will have less money to create jobs etc etc.



Do you have any real data to support that.  The two biggest tax cuts lately were under Bush & Trump.  The market did not respond well after the Bush tax cuts and to be honest the market has not done all that well since the Trump ones.  I do not think that tax cuts have more than a small effect on the market.  Money used for tax cuts has to come from somewhere.  Either government spending has to decrease or debt go up.  Both would be bad for the economy and the stock market.  Also the supply of debt has to increase interest rates which do have a big effect on the markets.  There are times when stimulus can help, but not when the economy is growing.

PS your rebuttal of being political is also very political.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 6, 2019)

bluehende said:


> Do you have any real data to support that.  The two biggest tax cuts lately were under Bush & Trump.  The market did not respond well after the Bush tax cuts and to be honest the market has not done all that well since the Trump ones.  I do not think that tax cuts have more than a small effect on the market.  Money used for tax cuts has to come from somewhere.  Either government spending has to decrease or debt go up.  Both would be bad for the economy and the stock market.  Also the supply of debt has to increase interest rates which do have a big effect on the markets.  There are times when stimulus can help, but not when the economy is growing.
> 
> PS your rebuttal of being political is also very political.



I can tell you that my Financial Advisor and his firm, which is one of the largest wealth management companies in the US echoes the sentiments.  Stock market depends on corporation earnings. It is not political, just merely financial.


----------



## bluehende (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I can tell you that my Financial Advisor and his firm, which is one of the largest wealth management companies in the US echoes the sentiments.  Stock market depends on corporation earnings. It is not political, just merely financial.



How could anyone take the comment that we will be in trouble if the other party takes over as political.  You are correct in your statement, however all of your other statements before that are opinion based on your politics and do not necessarily lead to your conclusion.  If that great management wealth company has been out of the market when a D has been in office.  Fire them. They have missed  two great bull markets and participated in the worst bear market of my lifetime.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Somewhere there is a wife saying "why the heck did you bring that home?!"



The man said their freezer just died and they had to throw out all their food (has 4 kids and 2 with cystic fibrosis (who have to eat a lot) and they did not have a lot of money to spend. He also took his wife's good quilt to throw in the truck to slide the freezer on. LOL!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2019)

Even the most innocuous thread can go political with some inane comment.
It about as important as someone saying the moon landing was fake. What?

The direction of the market has more to do with monetary than fiscal policy,
anyway. "Don't fight the fed." -- Martin Zweig, Winning on Wall Street (1970).
.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2019)

Our kitchen reno not complete, DW decides its time to replace some furniture.
So we offer the old couch and love seat to one of her sons (free).
He says he doesn't like to take her handouts, but this one he's okay with.
... and the box of fresh strawberries.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I can tell you that my Financial Advisor and his firm, which is one of the largest wealth management companies in the US echoes the sentiments.  Stock market depends on corporation earnings. It is not political, just merely financial.



Whenever it comes to talk of who is president, or who's running for President, our Financial Advisor always says it doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> The man said their freezer just died and they had to throw out all their food (has 4 kids and 2 with cystic fibrosis (who have to eat a lot) and they did not have a lot of money to spend. He also took his wife's good quilt to throw in the truck to slide the freezer on. LOL!



I just listed a 125+ year old crazy quilt on eBay that is now in very delicate condition, so using the good quilt, no matter how old it is, as a moving pad made me cringe!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 6, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I just listed a 125+ year old crazy quilt on eBay that is now in very delicate condition, so using the good quilt, no matter how old it is, as a moving pad made me cringe!


Well my husband needed to put some plants in water before planting, and instead of taking a bucket from garage, ran In House, got out the crystal vase from my grandmas wedding that each grandchild received when she died, put the frigging peony plants in it and broke it.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I just listed a 125+ year old crazy quilt on eBay that is now in very delicate condition, so using the good quilt, no matter how old it is, as a moving pad made me cringe!


This reminded me of growing up.  My grandmother made tons of quilts, completely hand-made, hand stitched, hand quilted -- mostly patchwork quilts composed of scrap material left over from my mother and my aunts sewing (all of her daughters sewed and made most of their kids clothes, especially when the kids were small).  So most of the quilts we would recognize at least some of the material.  Every bed had at least two "Grandma quilts" on them, and she had 28 grandchildren so you can imagine all of the quilts she made.  And as the grandchildren grew up, every one of us received two new quilts as our high school graduation gift.  I can't even guess how many quilts she made over the years.

So you get the point -- lots of quilts around the house and farm.  Well, as the quilts started wearing out, we would repurpose them for other tasks.  As kids, we had a pile of older quilts that we could take outside and lay them on the grass when we played.  We would use quilts to make forts with the picnic table and lawn furniture.  We would use an old quilt as a seat cover/cushion in a farm truck whose seat was ripped or worn.  The list goes on.

But the funniest was when my brother brought home his (soon to be) fiancé and she just about flipped out when she saw my Mom using one of the old quilts as a drop cloth when paining a room!  To the rest of us, that was just normal -- nothing out of the ordinary.  It's just a matter of perspective, I guess. 

Kurt


----------



## am1 (Jul 6, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Whenever it comes to talk of who is president, or who's running for President, our Financial Advisor always says it doesn't matter one bit.


Everything matters especially that.  Different investments it matter more.


----------



## Brett (Jul 7, 2019)

am1 said:


> Everything matters especially that.  Different investments it matter more.



I suppose one can believe "different investments for different presidents"

But I'm going to keep the bulk of my investments in low cost index funds .... 
(but periodically re-balancing between equity funds and fixed income as one gets older)


----------



## Patri (Jul 7, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> One of my favorite books is House by Tracy Kidder. It's nonfiction & tells the story of a house being built from the viewpoints of the architect, the owners and the builders. A great 3-dimensional perspective of the process.


A friend gave me that book when we were building a house. I didn't read the cover enough to realize it was non-fiction. I read it as fiction and thought it was so odd. Later I figured out it was a true story. I still have it and plan to reread it in the right frame of mind. We have built two houses.


----------



## am1 (Jul 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> The man said their freezer just died and they had to throw out all their food (has 4 kids and 2 with cystic fibrosis (who have to eat a lot) and they did not have a lot of money to spend. He also took his wife's good quilt to throw in the truck to slide the freezer on. LOL!



Hopefully they do not suffer the same fate when yours dies.  Probably better to buy new or have two smaller ones.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 7, 2019)

am1 said:


> Hopefully they do not suffer the same fate when yours dies.  Probably better to buy new or have two smaller ones.



I don't get it either. But this was our third freezer and we always had a buyer for each of them when we were ready to get rid of them. In fact, they sell immediately, with multiple inquires.

What's that phrase? One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 7, 2019)

Patri said:


> A friend gave me that book when we were building a house. I didn't read the cover enough to realize it was non-fiction. I read it as fiction and thought it was so odd. Later I figured out it was a true story. I still have it and plan to reread it in the right frame of mind. We have built two houses.



Anyone remember that book Condominium? Your post brought it to mind...read it back in high school.  LOL


----------



## bluehende (Jul 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I don't get it either. But this was our third freezer and we always had a buyer for each of them when we were ready to get rid of them. In fact, they sell immediately, with multiple inquires.
> 
> What's that phrase? One man's junk is another man's treasure.



I am not surprised.  One use is to convert them into fermentation chamber or keezer for beer.  A freezer needs simple temperature control device.  It is easier to convert than a fridge.  if it dies it doesn't ruin anything unless it goes out in the first couple days of fermentation if used for that.


----------



## Patri (Jul 8, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Maryanne, we had a twenty year old freezer in our basement.  Our fervent prayer was someone young would buy it. Lo and behold, a man in his late eighties comes to buy it.


My sister, 62, just sold her house in a downsizing move, since her DH is in assisted living with Lewy Body Dementia. The people who bought it were in their 80s! We are shaking our heads. Yes, they can live on one level, but the laundry was in the basement. She did some remodeling to create a master bathroom, which the new owners should love. But the garage, though attached to the house, required you to walk outdoors to get into the house. Maybe they will put in a door to the dining room. Sis and DH never did because it would have taken away living space.
Hope the new people can live there happily for many years. They had lived in the south but now wanted to return to their northern homeland. So they were choosing midwest snow on top of everything else!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 8, 2019)

Patri said:


> My sister, 62, just sold her house in a downsizing move, since her DH is in assisted living with Lewy Body Dementia. The people who bought it were in their 80s! We are shaking our heads. Yes, they can live on one level, but the laundry was in the basement. She did some remodeling to create a master bathroom, which the new owners should love. But the garage, though attached to the house, required you to walk outdoors to get into the house. Maybe they will put in a door to the dining room. Sis and DH never did because it would have taken away living space.
> Hope the new people can live there happily for many years. They had lived in the south but now wanted to return to their northern homeland. So they were choosing midwest snow on top of everything else!



I would never buy a home with laundry in the basement or even the garage. Both our homes had the laundry off the kitchen and it is the best thing.Also- having an entrance from inside the garage is so important in bad weather. You can pull in and then just go right into the house with the groceries, etc.

I compromised on a lot of things with this new house to be built, but those two I would not have, along with some other items.


----------



## Panina (Jul 8, 2019)

Patri said:


> My sister, 62, just sold her house in a downsizing move, since her DH is in assisted living with Lewy Body Dementia. The people who bought it were in their 80s! We are shaking our heads. Yes, they can live on one level, but the laundry was in the basement. She did some remodeling to create a master bathroom, which the new owners should love. But the garage, though attached to the house, required you to walk outdoors to get into the house. Maybe they will put in a door to the dining room. Sis and DH never did because it would have taken away living space.
> Hope the new people can live there happily for many years. They had lived in the south but now wanted to return to their northern homeland. So they were choosing midwest snow on top of everything else!


My guess is the house must have been in the exact area they wanted, next to family, at the right pricepoint.  They probably thought there was enough in it to work for them.


----------



## Patri (Jul 8, 2019)

Panina said:


> My guess is the house must have been in the exact area they wanted, next to family, at the right pricepoint.  They probably thought there was enough in it to work for them.


Probably right. It is a more rural area, so there are no senior living communities or condos.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 8, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I would never buy a home with laundry in the basement or even the garage. Both our homes had the laundry off the kitchen and it is the best thing.Also- having an entrance from inside the garage is so important in bad weather. You can pull in and then just go right into the house with the groceries, etc.
> 
> I compromised on a lot of things with this new house to be built, but those two I would not have, along with some other items.



We had a laundry in the basement and one in the garage early on. Did not like either. One house we custom built had two laundries. One stackable in our walk in closet and another on the other side of the house near the garage. And while I sleep upstairs and my closets are upstairs, I don't understand the trend to have laundry on the second floor because don't most people spend the day downstairs? I don't want to run up and down stairs to move the clothes from the washer to the dryer and later back up to check if they are dry and if so, fold and hang, etc. Yes, they do have to be carried down and back up but I'd rather do that. At this age if we ever have another house on more than one floor, it will have an elevator and even then I'd want my laundry on the main level where I spend most of my time.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 8, 2019)

Glynda said:


> We had a laundry in the basement and one in the garage early on. Did not like either. One house we custom built had two laundries. One stackable in our walk in closet and another on the other side of the house near the garage. And while I sleep upstairs and my closets are upstairs, I don't understand the trend to have laundry on the second floor because don't most people spend the day downstairs? I don't want to run up and down stairs to move the clothes from the washer to the dryer and later back up to check if they are dry and if so, fold and hang, etc. Yes, they do have to be carried down and back up but I'd rather do that. At this age if we ever have another house on more than one floor, it will have an elevator and even then I'd want my laundry on the main level where I spend most of my time.



I agree. I don’t like the laundry on the second floor. Never understood that.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Glynda said:


> We had a laundry in the basement and one in the garage early on. Did not like either. One house we custom built had two laundries. One stackable in our walk in closet and another on the other side of the house near the garage. And while I sleep upstairs and my closets are upstairs, I don't understand the trend to have laundry on the second floor because don't most people spend the day downstairs? I don't want to run up and down stairs to move the clothes from the washer to the dryer and later back up to check if they are dry and if so, fold and hang, etc. Yes, they do have to be carried down and back up but I'd rather do that. At this age if we ever have another house on more than one floor, it will have an elevator and even then I'd want my laundry on the main level where I spend most of my time.



But inquiring minds have to ask - where are most people getting dressed / undressed each day?  

Personally, I would want a laundry in proximity to the bedrooms in a house but I understand we all have our preferences.  We currently live in a one story home but our previous house was a four level spilt.  The laundry facilities were in the basement and he bedrooms on the top floor of the split.  That seemed to be quite the pain (especially since we did NOT have a laundry chute....)


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2019)

My dream would be a second floor laundry so that the mess would always stay upstairs. We have a downstairs laundry and I am beyond tired of hauling clothes up those stairs! (I don't have a chute but I sort my wash loads upstairs and stuff them into pillow cases then chuck them over the top of the stairs to the hall below  ) Then haul everything back upstairs to fold/iron after washing/drying. Just like straight/curly hair, we always want what we don't have.


----------



## mentalbreak (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a second floor laundry.
When my children were young and needed more supervision, I was constantly hauling loads down to the main floor to fold them and back up
to put away.  I hated it on the second floor.
Now that they are grown, I love it.  The clothes for the most part stay upstairs.
I do still worry about the damage any kind of malfunction could cause.  But even with main floor laundry, we would have the same issues because much of our basement is also finished.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 9, 2019)

Currently have laundry on the 2nd floor ... just 3 steps from my master  bedroom.  And I like it ... no hauling baskets of dirty or clean laundry up or down steps.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> But inquiring minds have to ask - where are most people getting dressed / undressed each day?
> 
> Personally, I would want a laundry in proximity to the bedrooms in a house but I understand we all have our preferences.  We currently live in a one story home but our previous house was a four level spilt.  The laundry facilities were in the basement and he bedrooms on the top floor of the split.  That seemed to be quite the pain (especially since we did NOT have a laundry chute....)



I get dressed/undressed each day upstairs. Not sure what that has to do with laundry as dressing/undressing doesn't take much time out of my day. Every morning, after dressing, I take the dirty clothes downstairs to the laundry room and, as I spend the day down, I wash, dry and fold/hang the clothes moving back and forth from kitchen, den, etc. doing household chores, watching TV, or whatever. I can hear the chime when the washer stops and it's just a few steps to the laundry room to move the clothes to the dryer. I can hear the buzzer when the dryer stops. Most of my clothes I hang to dry as soon as the washer stops and have racks to do that in the laundry room. Other times, I go back and forth to take some clothes out of the dryer early and hang them to finish drying. Why would I want to run up and down stairs multiple times to do that? Clean clothes are carried up whenever I do need to go up, but always when going up to bed. They are put away then. Just makes sense to me. But you are right, personal preference.

The best situation we had was when we had a master bedroom down and the laundry room was as one entered the house from the garage and also had a door into the master bedroom closet. That was nice. Right from the dryer to hanging or tucking in drawers in the closet.

Four levels would be really hard, I agree, but I still wouldn't want to have to spend hours upstairs doing laundry when the hub of the house where I spend my day is down.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> My dream would be a second floor laundry so that the mess would always stay upstairs. We have a downstairs laundry and I am beyond tired of hauling clothes up those stairs! (I don't have a chute but I sort my wash loads upstairs and stuff them into pillow cases then chuck them over the top of the stairs to the hall below  ) Then haul everything back upstairs to fold/iron after washing/drying. Just like straight/curly hair, we always want what we don't have.



I just close the laundry room door so no one sees what's in there. When I have a lot to wash, I too throw the dirty clothes down the stairs to the hall below. Don't bother stuffing them into anything, but that is a good idea. I sort as I pull them from the hamper, start the first load and put the rest back in the hamper in order of when I will do the sorted load. When we return from a trip, we roll the suitcases outside the laundry room and unload them before taking them upstairs. If I iron, which is rare, I do it in the den in front of the TV.  I hate to iron.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 9, 2019)

We get dressed in our bedroom, which is upstairs. The "dirty" clothes we take downstairs when we go down (where we spend the day anyway) and put in the washing machine. In other words, we use the washing machine as the hamper. Anything that needs "special" washing goes in the laundry basket that sits on top of the dryer. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

mentalbreak said:


> I have a second floor laundry.
> When my children were young and needed more supervision, I was constantly hauling loads down to the main floor to fold them and back up
> to put away.  I hated it on the second floor.
> Now that they are grown, I love it.  The clothes for the most part stay upstairs.
> I do still worry about the damage any kind of malfunction could cause.  But even with main floor laundry, we would have the same issues because much of our basement is also finished.



Our second home, which we now rent out, has a stackable washer and dryer on the second floor. It's a very small house and we had no choice. We built a tile surround with raised sides and a drain just in case.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> Currently have laundry on the 2nd floor ... just 3 steps from my master  bedroom.  And I like it ... no hauling baskets of dirty or clean laundry up or down steps.



But do you run up and down the stairs multiple times a day to do the laundry or do you just hang out upstairs? I'd be sitting in the bedroom waiting for hours unless I made multiple trips up and down. Would probably have kept me in better shape but I do have a knee problem.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I agree. I don’t like the laundry on the second floor. Never understood that.



I have our laundry room on the 2nd floor and when we built this home I had the builder put it in and he liked the idea so much he took it as his own and did that for the rest of the homes being built in our sub... My kids were little when we moved in and with 3 kids that got dirty non stop, I needed to pick, wash and go all the time.. this has saved me so much time and energy and now I still love it...but the reason I'm moving is to have a ranch vs a colonial so I no longer have the steps to climb in old age...


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 9, 2019)

We once lived in a townhouse that had the laundry room in the basement.  I called it the dungeon.  Every home since then has had the laundry on the main level, which I found convenient to my lifestyle. Our family of 4 kids is being reduced to one left at home next year so there's a whole lot less laundry being done these days!  I throw my things into one load on Mondays, my dh sorts his own stuff and does 3 loads on Thursdays.  Sheets and towels get done on Fridays. Someone upthread said she irons....bwahahahahaha. Not in my vocabulary.


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> Someone upthread said she irons....bwahahahahaha. Not in my vocabulary.


I do very little ironing (I try to purchase only knit shirts  ) but we use cloth napkins and I can't stand to have those wrinkled. I also iron our placemats and pillowcases, lolol (crazy, I know). All of those need to be ironed every week. I have thought about ironing my sheets, but even *I* know that is crazy. I think about it when we stay in a hotel where the sheets have definitely been ironed. I love how smooth they are. Weirdo!


----------



## silentg (Jul 9, 2019)

When I was young and single I ironed all my clothes. When I was working I used to Iron my clothes for work, also ironed my kids clothes ( Sunday best) and DH shirts.
Things are more casual now, if I have wrinkled clothes I pop them in the dryer for a few minutes to smooth them out.
Pet peeve is when staying at a timeshare with washer and dryer, the lint screen is always full of lint,
Why don’t people clean this off after they use it?
Silentg


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> I do very little ironing (I try to purchase only knit shirts  ) but we use cloth napkins and I can't stand to have those wrinkled. I also iron our placemats and pillowcases, lolol (crazy, I know). All of those need to be ironed every week. I have thought about ironing my sheets, but even *I* know that is crazy. I think about it when we stay in a hotel where the sheets have definitely been ironed. I love how smooth they are. Weirdo!



My mother irons sheets, jeans, and even my dad’s boxer shorts! I didn’t inherit the ironing gene.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> I do very little ironing (I try to purchase only knit shirts  ) but we use cloth napkins and I can't stand to have those wrinkled. I also iron our placemats and pillowcases, lolol (crazy, I know). All of those need to be ironed every week. I have thought about ironing my sheets, but even *I* know that is crazy. I think about it when we stay in a hotel where the sheets have definitely been ironed. I love how smooth they are. Weirdo!



Cliff is a fanatic about taking stuff out of the dryer "damp". I come along behind him and put my "soaking wet" items back in. For napkins we smooth them out on top of the dryer, although his smoothing comes out more wrinkle free than mine.

Cliff fondly remembers our second or third date. That was 35 years ago when I ironed. He had to have been early because I normally would be on time and dressed. He never said a word that day, but apparently I burned myself as I was rushing to iron my blouse and get dressed. I insulted that iron's maternal and paternal ancestry, and had several other choice words to say. He says at that moment he knew I was his kind of woman!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Cliff is a fanatic about taking stuff out of the dryer "damp". I come along behind him and put my "soaking wet" items back in. For napkins we smooth them out on top of the dryer, although his smoothing comes out more wrinkle free than mine.
> 
> Cliff fondly remembers our second or third date. That was 35 years ago when I ironed. He had to have been early because I normally would be on time and dressed. He never said a word that day, but apparently I burned myself as I was rushing to iron my blouse and get dressed. I insulted that iron's maternal and paternal ancestry, and had several other choice words to say. He says at that moment he knew I was his kind of woman!



I recall that story!  Cliff was impressed and he choose well!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> I do very little ironing (I try to purchase only knit shirts  ) but we use cloth napkins and I can't stand to have those wrinkled. I also iron our placemats and pillowcases, lolol (crazy, I know). All of those need to be ironed every week. I have thought about ironing my sheets, but even *I* know that is crazy. I think about it when we stay in a hotel where the sheets have definitely been ironed. I love how smooth they are. Weirdo!



I grew up having to iron everything, including sheets and pillow cases...even my dad's boxer shorts. Now, I buy mainly knits and hang them to dry right out of the washer. But I get why you love ironed sheets and pillowcases. Getting into a crisp, freshly changed bed feels so luxurious. I recall reading a long time ago that Jackie Onassis required her sheets be changed every time she got out of her bed.  My definition of over the top luxury!


----------



## mentalbreak (Jul 9, 2019)

silentg said:


> Pet peeve is when staying at a timeshare with washer and dryer, the lint screen is always full of lint,
> Why don’t people clean this off after they use it?
> Silentg



I’m just waiting to the problems front-load washers create in timeshares...

When people can’t be bothered to clean a lint screen, as if they will wipe down the inside of the washer or leave the door open (especially units behind compact closet doors). The mold and mildew problems with them are a headache waiting to happen.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2019)

We stayed at a beach and had a dryer's exhaust vent clogged with sand.  They had to disassemble the vent to the exterior wall.  They said that it happens more often than you'd think.  People don't rinse their stuff out before sticking it in the dryer.

We can't have a 2nd floor laundry... We live in a one-story ranch-style. 
It's at the other end from the master BR which makes for some interesting parades.
.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 10, 2019)

I should add: my mother not only irons sheets, she starches them.  I've also caught her ironing shoelaces.  Very German!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 10, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I grew up having to iron everything, including sheets and pillow cases...even my dad's boxer shorts. Now, I buy mainly knits and hang them to dry right out of the washer. But I get why you love ironed sheets and pillowcases. Getting into a crisp, freshly changed bed feels so luxurious. I recall reading a long time ago that Jackie Onassis required her sheets be changed every time she got out of her bed.  My definition of over the top luxury!



I loved ironed sheets also, but it is a pain to iron them. The last time I did it, I put the ironed fitted bottom sheet on the bed and went back to the laundry room to iron the top sheet. I returned to the bedroom with the ironed top sheet to find the dog laying on the fitted sheet already on the bed, with her legs extended behind her so she apparently could get the maximum enjoyment out of my clean crisp sheets. Wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I loved ironed sheets also, but it is a pain to iron them. The last time I did it I put the ironed fitted bottom sheet on the bed and went back to the laundry room to iron the top sheet. I returned to the bedroom with the ironed top sheet to find the dog laying on the fitted sheet already on the bed, with her legs extended behind her so she apparently could get the maximum enjoyment out of my clean crisp sheets. Wish I would have taken a picture.



Well, you certainly made your puppy's day!  
How many times has your puppy made yours??????


----------



## Glynda (Jul 11, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I loved ironed sheets also, but it is a pain to iron them. The last time I did it, I put the ironed fitted bottom sheet on the bed and went back to the laundry room to iron the top sheet. I returned to the bedroom with the ironed top sheet to find the dog laying on the fitted sheet already on the bed, with her legs extended behind her so she apparently could get the maximum enjoyment out of my clean crisp sheets. Wish I would have taken a picture.



Oh no! That would be my experience! If mine is in the room when I'm trying to make up the bed, she keeps thinking she needs to be up there to play. It becomes a game of "peek a boo," throwing the sheet over her and she finding a way out. She's loves that game too much for me to get the bed made. I hate ironing sheets but did enjoy ironing pillowcases. I remember when my husband and I were engaged and I just couldn't wait until we were married and I could iron his shirts. Say whaaaa?


----------



## Glynda (Jul 11, 2019)

Beachclubmum said:


> I should add: my mother not only irons sheets, she starches them.  I've also caught her ironing shoelaces.  Very German!



Shoelaces never occurred to me!  Wow!


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jul 11, 2019)

My sister thought up a shortcut for when my mom comes to visit her (and expects ironed sheets).  She puts the sheet on the bed and then irons it in place.  Works especially well when the very top part that folds over has decorations that tend to get wrinkled.  Quick touch up with the iron right there....way less work than ironing miles of sheets over the ironing board, only to have get wrinkled when making the bed!  Me? I buy flannel type sheets that don't ever need to be ironed (nor starched).


----------



## JudyH (Jul 11, 2019)

My son is a rehabber/flipper and is wife is a realtor. All their houses follow the same recipe and sell within a few weeks. Their market are young families looking for a first house, or professionals wanting to live in the city. 
All houses are open concept, painted in some shade of gray, white trim on woodwork, granite counters, three bedrooms, two bathrooms, wood flooring. The asking price is lowered within a few weeks of being placed on the market. If not sold within three months it is taken off the market so it doesn’t look like it is lingering. This doesn’t happen much with the rehabbed houses as it does with older people selling the family home. 
Young people today want the houses they see on HGTV.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2019)

klpca said:


> My dream would be a second floor laundry so that the mess would always stay upstairs. We have a downstairs laundry and I am beyond tired of hauling clothes up those stairs! (I don't have a chute but I sort my wash loads upstairs and stuff them into pillow cases then chuck them over the top of the stairs to the hall below  ) Then haul everything back upstairs to fold/iron after washing/drying. Just like straight/curly hair, we always want what we don't have.


Our last house in California had the laundry on the first floor (bedrooms on the second).  BUT, it had a laundry shoot!  It was so nice to be able to dump the clothes upstairs.  I just wished there was a way to transport them back upstairs after they were done.  Now we are on a single level house.


----------



## Patri (Jul 11, 2019)

My childhood home and one we built had laundry chutes. So fun.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Patri said:


> My childhood home and one we built had laundry chutes. So fun.



So what all (other than laundry) did you send down the chute?


----------



## silentg (Jul 11, 2019)

To get back to Original thread, how is the progress of your new place and have you sold your house yet?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 11, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> So what all (other than laundry) did you send down the chute?


Younger siblings?  

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Younger siblings?
> 
> Kurt



That was my first thought as well!  

*Tommy, how high did you bounce that time??? *


----------



## Patri (Jul 11, 2019)

LOL. They weren't that wide. I know I enjoyed threading the clothes down as a kid, making sure nothing was too thick to get stuck. That one went from the second floor to the basement. Once I told a friend to watch what was coming next. I just wanted to surprise her and dropped a hairbrush. It hit her in the face. I got in trouble.
The other one was on the second floor and went to the main level. It was not hard to get our kids to send their laundry down. They miss one in their own homes now.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2019)

Patri said:


> LOL. They weren't that wide. I know I enjoyed threading the clothes down as a kid, making sure nothing was too thick to get stuck. That one went from the second floor to the basement. Once I told a friend to watch what was coming next. I just wanted to surprise her and dropped a hairbrush. It hit her in the face. I got in trouble.
> The other one was on the second floor and went to the main level. It was not hard to get our kids to send their laundry down. They miss one in their own homes now.


My kids never tried to send each other down the laundry shoot, I think it was too narrow.  But, what they did like to throw down was clean laundry.  I would wash their clothes, fold and put them in their rooms for them to put away.  Instead of putting the clothes away they would put whatever they hadn't worn, back down the laundry shoot.  When I realized I was washing clean clothes I decided it was time to teach both of them how to do their own laundry.  They thanked me later on in life as they couldn't believe how many people they ran into when they went away to school who had no idea how to do laundry.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 11, 2019)

Luanne said:


> My kids never tried to send each other down the laundry shoot, I think it was too narrow.  But, what they did like to throw down was clean laundry.  I would wash their clothes, fold and put them in their rooms for them to put away.  Instead of putting the clothes away they would put whatever they hadn't worn, back down the laundry shoot.  When I realized I was washing clean clothes I decided it was time to teach both of them how to do their own laundry.  They thanked me later on in life as they couldn't believe how many people they ran into when they went away to school who had no idea how to do laundry.


Love this story!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2019)

silentg said:


> To get back to Original thread, how is the progress of your new place and have you sold your house yet?



Well- this whole house selling thing seems to have a very karmic halo around it. These past 8 weeks we have been still waiting for things to come together with the buyers- the first people to see our home on 6/2. The contract has been signed this past week.

I must say this is the most stressful thing I have ever done. Really - I broke down in the attorney's office when he said we had to close on 8/26. We are going to be away the next two weeks at our timeshares and we really need the break away from all things "house". We requested a closing date of 9/30. As it is, the buyers have a contingency to lease their house and have to produce such lease by 8/15. I asked our attorney how we could even find a place to live and pack and move by then (with my husband working) and also why would we sign a lease BEFORE the buyers fulfilled the contingency to get their mortgage? He said not to go on vacation. Then I broke it to him that we are supposed to go to Utah in Sept- a trip a year in the making. He asked if we want to sell our house? We said of course but we really needed a respite from everything. We are totally exhausted.

There are so many logistics involved, we are still getting rid of stuff, I have been dealing with setting up the new bank accounts (for when we move to NH at some point) and proactively getting information for the procedures for when my husband has to apply for Medicare B and put in for his retirement the end of the year and my health insurance and so forth. This involved numerous phone calls to the SS office, hubby's employer and the bank's customer service number etc. Incredible how much time it takes. No one would believe it unless they were in it.

I think our atty is burnt out. He is turning 65 and he was acting very cocky and missed a few things in the contract that we had to point out to him. (He is taking care of his 95 year old mother and diabetic cat). What- we have to be paralegals now? Then when I tell him we need to move into a nice place- he - though apologetically- says "beggars can't be choosy". Is that what we are now? Beggars?!! This really put me over the edge! That - and when he said not to go on vacation is what made me start balling.

I have been in this house since I retired. I have been 'working' every day. No social life. Hubby is working and can't help/ I take it on. I have the time. But- I am now at a breaking point and need a diversion to refresh myself. So does hubby. He has not had a day off work all year so far.

Anyway, I am sure we will have to cancel our Utah trip and lose the airfare. Such a big disappointment as I put a lot of effort into the planning. Who knew any of this would transpire? That's life, I guess.

After we signed the contract I have been essentially a nervous wreck. I have this pit in my stomach at all times. I started to research potential rentals for us and make phone calls. Our realtor was no help. He told me to check out Craigs List and be careful. Yeah- right- thanks for that!

Our real estate atty who is a big real estate investor gives me the name of someone he does "business" with and the guy blew me off right away.

I did visit one complex that I really liked a lot (only 4 years old, great clubhouse, pool and gym- like a resort!) and they had 2 apartments available in Sept., but again, how could we sign a lease yet if our buyers have not met their mortgage obligation? No way would we do that!

So from the beginning I have been joking around that we should rent our buyers home. I have joked with our atty and our realtor, but neither one of them suggested we pursue it. So on Thursday I called our realtor and asked- why don't WE rent our buyers little 900 square foot home? This way we have a place to live, they can (hopefully) get their mortgage, and we get our house sold?

Our realtor makes like this is a novel idea. Said good thing I called as the buyers have 3 applications already. Ummm- really?

Well- the buyers agreed to rent us their home.

If the lease terms can be worked out, this wouldn't be a bad thing for us. The house will be cramped because of the way it is laid out, but it does have a one car garage and the second garage is a storage/workshop area. My husband says we can't worry about what our home will look like there aesthetically-- just deal with it the best we can. They have 1/2 acre of land. They take care of mowing. I guess we deal with the snow, though. There is a washer/dryer in the basement. I have asked our realtor about internet/cable and what the source of heat is. There is a propane fueled gas stove, something I am not used to. Hopefully my pots will be ok on it.

We have only seen the inside on line so I have requested when we get back from vacation that their realtor let us view it so we can see what will fit into it. Our goal is to store every thing in this house so as to avoid storage fees. This home will be a good downsizing test to compare with our NH home, which is 1100 square feet (plus the garage and basement). When I calculated our rental household budget, we were in the red $100 monthly (and that is even with having to stop my husband's IRA contributions) when taking into consideration storage fees, so this would eliminate that at least. Amazing that renting is so much more expensive than owning when there is no mortgage- even with our high property and school taxes).

The location of this little house is very rural- we are used to that! My husband can get to the highway ok from there and it is more south which should save a little travel time for him.

We have never rented anything so this is so very strange to us. Hopefully we can deal with it. It will be a long winter. This is a different community from where we live and will be an adjustment, though we are familiar with the towns around it, but they are much bigger than the hamlets where we live.

I am hoping to clear my head on vacation to be ready to deal with the second round of stress when we get back. Our car is packed with our son's stuff that was in our attic. When he comes to Vermont on Monday it is all going in his car and he can deal with it. Looking forward to seeing him and being in Vermont and at Smuggs. For the first time I have made no plans and intend to just hang out at the pool and around the resort and local environs. This whole house selling thing has zapped the joy and enthusiasm right out of me.

I am sure on vacation we will get calls from the atty and the realtor regarding the lease and the appraisal and all that stuff. So can't totally disconnect from it, of course. I just hope the buyers agree to the 9/30 closing date because 8/26 when we get back is  too little time to arrange everything and pack and so on.

I did get an estimate form one mover and when we get back another is coming. I am wondering how to handle the move- being the buyers house would have to be empty for us to move in and our house, of course, has to be empty for them to move in. Hubby and I talked about having the moving company hold our stuff for like a couple of days and we go into a hotel. And after the closing, the buyers move out of their home and into ours so we can move into their house. My head is spinning and I am overwhelmed to say the least. This has been all consuming.

After the week in Vermont we go on to Pollard Brook in NH. And then we deal with the new house. To be continued in the following post as to not make this one any longer than it already is. LOL!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 27, 2019)

If it eases your mind, a propane gas stove is the same as cooking on a gas stove


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2019)

Bottom line for the NH home- THERE IS STILL NO FOUNDATION!!! I knew this from the beginning and my husband and the realtor poo pooed me when I said no way would the frame be up in August or the house be done in November. The builder has 3 homes before ours (and 2 so far after ours) to be completed. (he has 7 lots left). he was just finishing up the spec house now supposedly and closing.

Every time I call his realtor she says next week they will be pouring. She says they are at the mercy of the sub contractors. Blames the weather and all that. I don't buy it about the weather. Around where live it has been raining for 3 years and building going on all over the place. In fact- a house right near us started going up around the time we signed for the NH home and it is just about finished and it is a very large home! Large Hasidic communities going up in our counties here- high density housing - like there is no tomorrow! Sorry- I do not believe it is the weather.

Anyway- supposedly the original lot we were supposed to get has it's foundation. A resident there that I met on Facebook said she has seen cement trucks. The realtor told me our footings were being put in but never sent me any pics and I don't believe her. Yesterday I texted her and she said they intend to pour next week. Yeah- right. I hear that every week!

She said the builder ordered the trusses for our cathedral ceiling. She had me choose a ceiling fan for the living area (on Home Depot). I am working via email with the kitchen/bathroom lady there on design, which is taking a long time as she is busy.  No matter- the house has no foundation so what's the rush?! After the kitchen upgrade price is determined I am sure I will have to whittle it down.

If the framing would have been up we could have done the electrical walk through while up there. Now we will have to do it on paper as we will be in the throws of moving when we get back and will not be able to just drive back up there- not to mention get a hotel and meals out and all that again- on a weekend only-hubby working. No way.

So- will meet with the realtor when in NH to go over it, then still have to pick the floor tiles for the bathroom and the carpet for the bedrooms and whatever else.

It would have been so great for the new house to be done 11/1 as hubby retires 12/31. We do not know what the lease terms for the NY rental for us will be, but we are willing to pay to break it if reasonable. No choice, really. I am sure our buyer's  bank will want to see a one year lease- or maybe a 6 month one.

There are no short term rentals- or month to month rentals- around here.  And- really- we have no idea when the house will be ready so how can we know what term lease we need?

(That nice apartment complex I visited- they had a straight out 2 month rent lease break policy, which I thought was very fair.)

I think I would feel better about selling our home and all the circumstances we have to deal with if I could see the prize. But right now I am very disappointed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> If it eases your mind, a propane gas stove is the same as cooking on a gas stove



LOL! I know that! Just I am used to electric. I never cooked on a gas stove.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> LOL! I know that! Just I am used to electric. I never cooked on a gas stove.


I can feel your stress from far away for having to deal with all the contingencies and leases and other stuff to worry about.  

I was hoping that everything would fall in place but having to deal with building and a winter season in between makes everything so much harder.

I hope for you and your husband that your vacation will be relaxing and beautiful.  Hang in there, mpumilia!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> I can feel your stress from far away for having to deal with all the contingencies and leases and other stuff to worry about.
> 
> I was hoping that everything would fall in place but having to deal with building and a winter season in between makes everything so much harder.
> 
> I hope for you and your husband that your vacation will be relaxing and beautiful.  Hang in there, mpumilia!




Thank you. I just wish I could wake up and it all be over with. I am so miserable and teary eyed every day. I woke up today- the day of our vacation when I am usually elated- and seeing our beautiful property through all the windows- all the room we have- everything we worked so hard for all our lives- some of the things gone out the door now- I can't help but second guess the decision to sell. What- are we out of our minds?  Now we have to rent someone's "starter" house? I feel like we are going backwards.

I am too old for this really. This house is like part of my skin.  I know I have to shed it- but I don't have another shell to put on. Way out of my comfort zone and that is an understatement for a big time homebody.

Our attorney said we should be happy. Our house will be sold instead of languishing on the market through the winter and so on. I know that- on paper- but I am not feeling it.

I honestly do not know how people constantly move. I guess if you never put down roots and have a place to go to each time it is easier, but still.......There is so much involved. I guess unless you don't care or are oblivious to the details that should be handled. I don't get it.

I am either going to have a stroke or at the least get an ulcer at this rate. More of my hair is falling out.

My wine is packed and I hope once we are on the road I will start to unwind a little.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2019)

It is a new day. You have stated your BIG desire to be closer to your adult son. 

When you started going to kindergarten, you most likely NEVER looked back at Mom & Dad as you ran into the school. College was no different. This is not different ... just another new page on your journey of life. 

Look forward. Move forward. Live life without that rear view mirror impeding your journey.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

vacationhopeful said:


> It is a new day. You have stated your BIG desire to be closer to your adult son.
> 
> When you started going to kindergarten, you most likely NEVER looked back at Mom & Dad as you ran into the school. College was no different. This is not different ... just another new page on your journey of life.
> 
> Look forward. Move forward. Live life without that rear view mirror impeding your journey.



Thank you, Linda. I am going to try. It’s been a hell of a year starting last August with making the decision to leave my job. 

Today, as we left the house to go on vacation, I teared up again as it felt like we were leaving permanently and knowing that time is coming very, very soon.


----------



## Panina (Jul 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thank you. I just wish I could wake up and it all be over with. I am so miserable and teary eyed every day. I woke up today- the day of our vacation when I am usually elated- and seeing our beautiful property through all the windows- all the room we have- everything we worked so hard for all our lives- some of the things gone out the door now- I can't help but second guess the decision to sell. What- are we out of our minds?  Now we have to rent someone's "starter" house? I feel like we are going backwards.
> 
> I am too old for this really. This house is like part of my skin.  I know I have to shed it- but I don't have another shell to put on. Way out of my comfort zone and that is an understatement for a big time homebody.
> 
> ...


Life takes you where you need to go.  Sometimes the road is bumpy. During our journey when things get hard we start second guessing our decisions. 

Peace of mind is the best gift we can give ourselves.  Ultimately when you are in your new home that is what you will have.

You decided to move because deep down you knew the location, the expense, the isolation and work your house would require were not the best for your retirement.  Try to remember that.

Your memories of this home are yours, new memories will be made in your new home too.

Once your house closes, you are in your temporary rental and the new house starts going up your stress will start turning into excitement.

There was a time, not by choice, after my husband passed, I went from a larger home that was done just the way I loved it to a temporary small apartment rental to a small cottage house.  I ended up loving that small cottage house even better to my amazement.  

When you open your wine bottle, have a toast, to my wonderul future, a new home, new friends and  a stress free life. Cheers.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

Panina- why is the Tug site saying I am ignoring your content?! No such thing! I don’t know how to change this! Very weird! 

Any Tuggers know how to fix this?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

Panina said:


> Life takes you where you need to go.  Sometimes the road is bumpy. During our journey when things get hard we start second guessing our decisions.
> 
> Peace of mind is the best gift we can give ourselves.  Ultimately when you are in your new home that is what you will have.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! Your post made me cry - in a good way.   I am just so emotional about the whole thing. I really appreciate your support. Everyone on TUG is so great and certain people like yourself even more so.

It was Tuggers who convinced me to start this process 2 months ago and I have a lot to be thankful for. I am going to try like hell to live each day while on vacation in a happier state of mind. Like that dream I had with Faith, the dog, I have to keep the faith.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Panina- why is the Tug site saying I am ignoring your content?! No such thing! I don’t know how to change this! Very weird!
> 
> Any Tuggers know how to fix this?



Mary Ann,

In the upper right hand corner of the page, click your screen name...





Then click on People You Ignore.





There might be some easy (accidental) way to click (or use a keyboard combination) that results in changes / additions to this list.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am either going to have a stroke or at the least get an ulcer at this rate.


You have done all you can do.  You have a contract to buy and a contract to sell.  You are slowly cleaning out your house.  IMO the best thing you can do is be responsive when required but otherwise get the whole thing out of your mind.  Have a "I don't give a damn attitude"  and let it all play out.  Real estate transactions are slow mo.  They never go at the pace you want them to...

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Mary Ann,
> 
> In the upper right hand corner of the page, click your screen name...
> 
> ...




Thanks! I was able to fix it! Not sure how that happened.


----------



## silentg (Jul 28, 2019)

You should still go to Utah! If your house isn’t ready anyway, you planned that trip, go and enjoy it. Let the buyers figure out their stuff and make a closing that is convenient for you.
You will be happy you went on vacation!
Silentg


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2019)

One thing I can tell you that happened with my move was that once I got here and I’m away from the house and all the things left behind, I don’t second guess all the things I left and saw everyday. 

Once you’re away from it all you start to see what’s in front of you and have to be done or even enjoyed. 

Hope the same happens to you.


----------



## Panina (Jul 28, 2019)

silentg said:


> You should still go to Utah! If your house isn’t ready anyway, you planned that trip, go and enjoy it. Let the buyers figure out their stuff and make a closing that is convenient for you.
> You will be happy you went on vacation!
> Silentg


Being in the business for so many years I have seen deals blow up because a seller pushed the closing date further out. Job loses, family emergencies, sickness, credit rating drops, etc.  I always say close as soon as you can and get the money.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 28, 2019)

I say again, lawyers involved in real estate deals -- yuck. Just one more person in the mix to delay things and stir the pot.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 28, 2019)

I just went and looked at the shelves where we have stored what we kept when we moved out of our long time family home. Surprising how many things are no longer important enough to keep.


----------



## glenmore (Jul 28, 2019)

Get a notebook. Put in dividers and labels such as “flooring” - “lighting”. - “appliances” “utilities “ etc.  

You have everything in one place, easy to access. Relieves a lot of stress

Moving and building are stressful but concentrate on the positive. You have a contract! You have a rental! You are going to live exactly where you want to live!!

Building usually takes longer than expected. Be patient-it will all work out wheth you stress it not.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 28, 2019)

glenmore said:


> Get a notebook. Put in dividers and labels such as “flooring” - “lighting”. - “appliances” “utilities “ etc.
> 
> You have everything in one place, easy to access. Relieves a lot of stress
> 
> ...



In addition to a notebook, get one of those expando file folders with a dozen or so compartments. Then you can shove magazine photos and newspaper articles into the slots. I still have mine from the move here, and now that I am committed to staying with a Mexicany/folkarty decor scheme when we move again, I have my reference materials.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 28, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> In addition to a notebook, get one of those expando file folders with a dozen or so compartments. Then you can shove magazine photos and newspaper articles into the slots. I still have mine from the move here, and now that I am committed to staying with a Mexicany/folkarty decor scheme when we move again, I have my reference materials.


What a great idea to stay organized.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 28, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> In addition to a notebook, get one of those expando file folders with a dozen or so compartments. Then you can shove magazine photos and newspaper articles into the slots. I still have mine from the move here, and now that I am committed to staying with *a Mexicany/folkarty decor scheme* when we move again, I have my reference materials.



I haven't seen that featured on HGTV....yet!


----------



## Snazzylass (Jul 28, 2019)

Panina said:


> Being in the business for so many years I have seen deals blow up because a seller pushed the closing date further out. Job loses, family emergencies, sickness, credit rating drops, etc.  I always say close as soon as you can and get the money.



So true about closing and taking possession asap.

The very first thing I do is make sure there are consequences for the seller and giving possession. Well, sort of! I just bought my house and worked directly with the seller. I stayed in touch to make sure things were staying on track. My sellers were so sweet. They didn't cash my Earnest Money and then lost the check. I gave them a new one and it all worked out, beautifully and quickly!


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 28, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I haven't seen that featured on HGTV....yet!



My show would be called Cultured Clutter!


----------



## Snazzylass (Jul 28, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I haven't seen that featured on HGTV....yet!


It's regional thing and close to Boho if you watch Two Chicks and a Hammer.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

Panina said:


> Being in the business for so many years I have seen deals blow up because a seller pushed the closing date further out. Job loses, family emergencies, sickness, credit rating drops, etc.  I always say close as soon as you can and get the money.



Right. That is what our attorney says. And remember- this buyer is pregnant and expecting in October.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

glenmore said:


> Get a notebook. Put in dividers and labels such as “flooring” - “lighting”. - “appliances” “utilities “ etc.
> 
> You have everything in one place, easy to access. Relieves a lot of stress
> 
> ...




I am super organized as I am OCD so that is not the issue. I have a pad and lists. for everything. including when I am doing laundry. It is just a lot to deal with even for someone like me. I am older and I am handling it myself for the most part since hubby has to work. The constant decision making is a major pressure.  And it's not so much the "things" themselves- it is that now we will have to live in this tiny house that is old and outdated and not ours for who knows how long through the winter surrounded by boxes.

Then there were these vacations in the way. The timing. And it is not like we can move our stuff in our car slowly over time to this rental either. Somehow we have to get out of our house and have our stuff stored and then close so they can move to our house and we can move into theirs. if we stay in a hotel we have an issue with my husband's hunting rifles and guns and our super heavy small safe that has our valuables and important documents (deeds, wills, trusts, gold coins, passports, checkbooks, etc.- EVERYTHING!). Where do we put those while we are in a hotel? Can't keep them in the car? Maybe we could use a hotel safe for those?It's so crazy.....

See- things like this - the dirty details- make everything even worse.

I just hope our new house gets built at all. If I go there next week and there is just a pile of dirt on that lot I am going to lose it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

silentg said:


> You should still go to Utah! If your house isn’t ready anyway, you planned that trip, go and enjoy it. Let the buyers figure out their stuff and make a closing that is convenient for you.
> You will be happy you went on vacation!
> Silentg




Not realistic. No way can we move before 8/26 (at all!) and go to UTAH the following week. And no way can we go to Utah right BEFORE we move if the buyer even accepts the later date of 9/30. It is just too much. And my husband still has to work through a lot of this.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> In addition to a notebook, get one of those expando file folders with a dozen or so compartments. Then you can shove magazine photos and newspaper articles into the slots. I still have mine from the move here, and now that I am committed to staying with a Mexicany/folkarty decor scheme when we move again, I have my reference materials.




That's a good idea, but frankly, decorating the rental is not something I am concerned about. It's not our house.  I plan on barely unpacking anything except necessities. We can barely fit our furniture into it, if we can fit it at all.

And for our new house the decorating style will be simple- hardly any. That is how small the new house is. I am into the shaker look- less is more. No clutter at all. Most walls bare or just one picture. Let the house speak for itself. At some point will just have to have it painted. I am having the same cabinets and granite counters as in the kitchen. Carrying through the white and gray theme. Outside of the house will be dark gray. Bedroom rugs will be gray and the other like a taupe.

Get my style?  LOL!


----------



## Cornell (Jul 28, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am super organized as I am OCD so that is not the issue. I have a pad and lists. for everything. including when I am doing laundry. It is just a lot to deal with even for someone like me. I am older and I am handling it myself for the most part since hubby has to work. The constant decision making is a major pressure.  And it's not so much the "things" themselves- it is that now we will have to live in this tiny house that is old and outdated and not ours for who knows how long through the winter surrounded by boxes.
> 
> Then there were these vacations in the way. The timing. And it is not like we can move our stuff in our car slowly over time to this rental either. Somehow we have to get out of our house and have our stuff stored and then close so they can move to our house and we can move into theirs. if we stay in a hotel we have an issue with my husband's hunting rifles and guns and our super heavy small safe that has our valuables and important documents (deeds, wills, trusts, gold coins, passports, checkbooks, etc.- EVERYTHING!). Where do we put those while we are in a hotel? Can't keep them in the car? Maybe we could use a hotel safe for those?It's so crazy.....
> 
> ...


Can I make a suggestion -- worry about things when and if they happen.  For instance "IF you stay in a hotel".  Cross that bridge if it happens.  In the meantime, try not to worry about the valuables and important documents.  I had a similar move, home build a few years ago.  I just kept repeating to myself "keep your eye on the prize".  

Also -- repeat and reference the Serenity Prayer.  It really is a way to get our thoughts grounded.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 28, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Can I make a suggestion -- worry about things when and if they happen.  For instance "IF you stay in a hotel".  Cross that bridge if it happens.  In the meantime, try not to worry about the valuables and important documents.  I had a similar move, home build a few years ago.  I just kept repeating to myself "keep your eye on the prize".
> 
> Also -- repeat and reference the Serenity Prayer.  It really is a way to get our thoughts grounded.



Yes. You are right. I have a hard time not thinking ahead. I have always been a proactive type. Hence my need for alcohol to shut my brain down. LOL!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to do.   I'm a retired real estate agent (buyer's agent).

Life is short.  Relatively speaking.    If you MUST get out of your house because you can't afford it that's one thing.   But if you're going to try to replace it with something that costs more money - this is what I don't get.  So I'm gonna go with relocation is necessary.

My advice?    Figure out what you REALLY want to do.  Then figure if you can afford to do that and do other things too (like travel).  A house is an asset.  It should serve you (not the other way around). The property doesn't have the memories - you do.    I'm guessing you have already decided to sell but are now second-guessing yourself (perfectly understandable).   Why?  Try to 'trust your gut' on this one regarding selling.   Don't let ANY real estate agent 'beat you up' regarding price, terms, if you should sell, etc.   Best way to do that is to be very upfront and honest with the agents and then pick the one you can tolerate (and seems to understand your vision).   In Ohio (where I am licensed), the agents never make any decisions for their clients (not allowed by law - although some clients asked their agent what they would do and then they do that).   Sellers decide to lower their price (or raise it).  Sellers decide to take an offer, reject it or counteroffer.   Unless you get a full price offer (per your listing agreement) and not offering any concessions to buyer (unless that's in your listing contract) you would owe no commission if you don't sell.  Yes - you'll get the reputation that you won't budge and it could be harder later to find an agent to work with.   But probably not.   Sellers who won't/don't budge on anything are considered 'difficult' by agents and buyers alike.   In the end, you have to do what is best for you.   I often say that if a seller rejects an offer or counteroffers, they have sorta re-purchased their own house back for what they are at price-wise.  If you're okay with that (not just hoping for a better offer but truly rejecting a current offer) then you live with that. 

BTW, even though it seems like the seller is paying the commission to the agents, the buyer is actually paying it - by paying whatever price is agreed on.   It's just coming out of the seller's proceeds.   I used to get in trouble with my broker for saying that.   The buyer pays for everything.  It's just that the seller has agreed to allow their proceeds to be diminished by some of the costs to make it more attractive to the buyer on paper. Potato, po- tah-toe.  Ask whichever agent you pick to prepare a 'net sheet' to show you what you will net after costs of selling (commissions, fees, etc.)   You really don't care what the percentage is - just the net proceeds.   A higher rate will generally generate more 'traffic' (i.e. it will be shown more).   Most people in Ohio will pay a certain percent on the first $100K then a lower percent on the remainder.   Commissions are all negotiable when you're listing.

Another BTW - whatever you have into it - doesn't matter.   If you bought the place for $50K (just throwing example numbers out here), spent $100K over the years then expect to get your money out of it when the market says different - too bad.   BUT, using the same thinking, if the market says the house is worth $500K you wouldn't expect to just get what you have into it - you'd want what the market says it's worth.   Same rule applies for 'below what you have into it'.   Market dictates.




mpumilia said:


> After we get past the rental we will be forced to live in for awhile, it will be really hard to find something to buy- especially in NH- with the quality of what we have now, in our price point.
> 
> It's like we did all this work (and $$) these past few years and have been enjoying the fruits of our labor and now will be giving them up.
> 
> Meanwhile, a buyers agent in NH just sent me an email and said she has sold 4 homes in the community we want to buy in and they are almost built out which we know.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 29, 2019)

Teresa said:


> BTW, even though it seems like the seller is paying the commission to the agents, the buyer is actually paying it - by paying whatever price is agreed on.   It's just coming out of the seller's proceeds.   I used to get in trouble with my broker for saying that.   The buyer pays for everything.  It's just that the seller has agreed to allow their proceeds to be diminished by some of the costs to make it more attractive to the buyer on paper.



When I was contemplating between using one of 2 agents for the sale of my previous home, the one who used that line that it was actually the buyer who paid for the buyer commission did not get my business.  I, as the seller, pay for commission for both sides, because the full amount comes out of MY proceeds.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 29, 2019)

Panina said:


> Being in the business for so many years I have seen deals blow up because a seller pushed the closing date further out. Job loses, family emergencies, sickness, credit rating drops, etc.  I always say close as soon as you can and get the money.



I agree. And do not ask to change the closing date. Be accurate in establishing the close date. I had trouble with my last 2 sales because the buyers were not accurate with closing dates, then they expect me to change my life to accommodate them. Set a date 5 days later and if you get funding sooner, move it up if possible. The seller will appreciate this if they are not living in the house.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 29, 2019)

Well- we did ask as the sellers only because I can't physically handle the move by myself in 2 weeks. i really just can't. My husband has to keep his job and he can't handle anything at night after a 12 hour day.

We are willing to cancel our Utah trip in Sept., lose the airfare or whatever else and close maybe 9/15- but 8/26 will give me a stroke. We did ask for 9/30 and I know their atty called our atty today about that. We are willing to sign the lease for 9/1. We just need more time for the logistics. We are not robots and we are in our 60's.

Believe me, we just want to get this over with. We received the lease today and just have a couple of things to clarify with our atty. We are willing to pay them their asking rent and deal with all the unpleasantness and expense of this because we know we have to sell this house and these people were meant to have it. We understand totally how they are anxious to move as they are having a baby. We are just being realistic.

Hoping it all works out.

Meanwhile, the NH realtor called and claims they are pouring our footings today. (Really? She said they did that over a week ago!). She said they should be pouring the foundation this week. She also said now they are short on framers and the builder has to hire a framing company. Said the same thing happened last year with the other builder. Said this will cause him more expense. Well- I don't want to hear it. Next week we hope to meet with her re electrical stuff, and flooring as we will be at our timeshare in NH. I also hope the kitchen lady can meet with us.

Spent most of this afternoon on this stuff- there goes a half day of vacation just as I was hoping to unwind. Oh well...has to be done. Tonight- The Comedy Club and drinks! I haven't laughed all year!


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 29, 2019)

I haven't read through this entire thread, just the last few pages and wanted to offer my thoughts.  This sounds strangely familiar as we were in a similar situation more than 30 years ago.  We were expecting our second child and had outgrown our too small first home.  We signed a contract with a builder and were supposed to take occupancy in four months.  It was not too far from us, so we would go to check on the building progress periodically.  We got the same story time after time.  The road wasn't even in, no utilities were installed and still the realtor said they were on target for our closing date!  Long story short, we had sold our house and fortunately, DH had our attorney add a clause to the contract on the sale of our house that we would be permitted to rent back our home for an indeterminate time until our new house was completed.  The couple who bought our house agreed and so we paid rent for seven months past the original date of completion to remain in our home.  It wasn't ideal, of course, but it caused the least stress and we only had to move once.  Have you considered approaching the couple who are buying your house with a similar arrangement?  Who knows?  They may be receptive to the idea.


----------



## am1 (Jul 29, 2019)

If you cannot complete the move yourself before a certain date.  Hire people.  

If your son is local to your new build has he driven there a few times to take a look?  Have him take a few pictures and if anything that might speed process up but at the least you see where they are at.

I would do everything I could not to have a double move.  Possible triple move as if your house is sold you move to rent somewhere close and your husband retires do you keep staying in that rental or find a rental nearby your new house.

If I had to move I would have the current buyer "pay for the move and rental" by holding out for a higher price.  The move would be factored into the decision on the price to accept.  That probably works better for places in a hot market where there are lots of interested buyers.  Most likely your new house will be delayed possibly longer then you could imagine.  You could likely crap out though and stuck with two houses for longer then you like.  Have you decided in a perfect world how long you would like to own both houses?  The offer to be able to rent back your house sounds pretty good.

Another possible option is to fake lease the buyers house for the amount of time they need to have a signed lease for to get the mortgage.  But when your house is ready you can break the lease penalty free.  That last part probably cannot be in the lease they show the bank but could be another contract.  

Try not to loose the buyers you have now as you stated previously the market is slow and the area not appreciated.  Not likely to appreciate in the short term either based on that.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jul 30, 2019)

MaryAnn, have you looked into moving/storage pods?  That way you could pack up all the stuff that goes to your new house that you won't need in the short-term rental just once.  The question might be where to store them until your house is done, but since the property you are selling is so large, maybe the new owners would just let you leave them there. It should save you lots of worry, you could get them delivered now and start filling them.  Heck, fill up one with the stuff for the rental and the other(s) with the stuff for the new house and take your holiday to Utah! 

And look for help loading your stuff into them.  I had a friend who hired the local fire department guys to come unload her moving van.  Firemen are strong people and have lots of time when they aren't on shift. Or maybe the local high school football team.   If you want to make this happen you can!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 30, 2019)

Maryann, congrats on selling your place...


----------



## Glynda (Jul 30, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> MaryAnn, have you looked into moving/storage pods?  That way you could pack up all the stuff that goes to your new house that you won't need in the short-term rental just once.  The question might be where to store them until your house is done, but since the property you are selling is so large, maybe the new owners would just let you leave them there. It should save you lots of worry, you could get them delivered now and start filling them.  Heck, fill up one with the stuff for the rental and the other(s) with the stuff for the new house and take your holiday to Utah!
> 
> And look for help loading your stuff into them.  I had a friend who hired the local fire department guys to come unload her moving van.  Firemen are strong people and have lots of time when they aren't on shift. Or maybe the local high school football team.   If you want to make this happen you can!



That's a great idea!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 30, 2019)

Mary Ann, I am happy that the first people who looked at your house made an offer and that it seems to be working out. You were concerned that your house, due to location, might not appeal to a wide number of buyers thus being hard to sell. So what a blessing that someone wanted to buy it so quickly. I agree with others that you should close as soon as possible, regardless of vacation plans. Especially since the wife is pregnant. It stands to reason that she would be limited in her ability to move at a later date and want to be settled in before the baby arrives.

I may have missed this from comments above, but have you requested to close on, and rent back, your house for another month or two? 

Whenever I am feeling stressed about all that I have to do and the unknown, I tell myself, "Just do the next thing."  You are organized. Take your list and just do the next thing that needs to be done. Deep breaths!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2019)

am1 said:


> If you cannot complete the move yourself before a certain date.  Hire people.



Good idea...

George


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> MaryAnn, have you looked into moving/storage pods?



Another good idea...

George


----------



## elaine (Jul 30, 2019)

Do you have a ratified contract? If so, you have a date to move of 8/26.  If not,  is it worth messing up your sale to get more time? As a pregnant buyer, I’d be a bit miffed to not move until close to due date. I’d ask for 9/1 but not any later. Just imho.
You can move by 8/26 if you had to. It’s hard to pack up everything but just do it. Start with 50 large Rubbermaid bins, pack up almost everything except essentials and put in a pod or storage unit. We made 10+ trips over the weekend in our car once. After final move, give the bins away or use for storage.
Who cares what a rental  looks like if it is clean and meets your needs. You can be excited or stressed. It’s a mindset. If you view as an adventure, you’ll do OK. Once we lived in 6 hotels in 8 weeks with 3 toddlers and canceled a trip home for Christmas to close on NYE. New Year’s Day everyone got stomach flu in new house and strep throat and 1 had to overnight in ER. We laugh now about our 1st night in new house.
You survived last year at your job and left with your head held high.
You can do this!
Elaine (ps. Just missed you at Smuggler’s. We left on sat).


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 30, 2019)

elaine said:


> Do you have a ratified contract? If so, you have a date to move of 8/26.  If not,  is it worth messing up your sale to get more time? As a pregnant buyer, I’d be a bit miffed to not move until close to due date. I’d ask for 9/1 but not any later. Just imho.
> You can move by 8/26 if you had to. It’s hard to pack up everything but just do it. Start with 50 large Rubbermaid bins, pack up almost everything except essentials and put in a pod or storage unit. We made 10+ trips over the weekend in our car once. After final move, give the bins away or use for storage.
> Who cares what a rental  looks like if it is clean and meets your needs. You can be excited or stressed. It’s a mindset. If you view as an adventure, you’ll do OK. Once we lived in 6 hotels in 8 weeks with 3 toddlers and canceled a trip home for Christmas to close on NYE. New Year’s Day everyone got stomach flu in new house and strep throat and 1 had to overnight in ER. We laugh now about our 1st night in new house.
> You survived last year at your job and left with your head held high.
> ...


Great attitude, Elaine


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2019)

We have paid a company to pack and transport all of our stuff in every move that we had done.  There are some stuff that we will always have to pack ourselves unless we are very organized and neat, but other than that the movers do everything.  This avoids hurting our backs and reduces our stress level.

In this case, I am thinking that in the first move, Maryann should get the pros to pack and move everything to New Hampshire.  Sometimes you can also negotiate with the transportation company to not deliver until XXX date (when your home is ready).  Otherwise, renting a storage in New Hampshire maybe what is needed.  Between selling the home and moving into the new home, just live out of a couple of luggages of clothes and a box for basic kitchen pots and pans in the short term rental place.


----------



## Cornell (Jul 30, 2019)

elaine said:


> Do you have a ratified contract? If so, you have a date to move of 8/26.  If not,  is it worth messing up your sale to get more time? As a pregnant buyer, I’d be a bit miffed to not move until close to due date. I’d ask for 9/1 but not any later. Just imho.
> You can move by 8/26 if you had to. It’s hard to pack up everything but just do it. Start with 50 large Rubbermaid bins, pack up almost everything except essentials and put in a pod or storage unit. We made 10+ trips over the weekend in our car once. After final move, give the bins away or use for storage.
> Who cares what a rental  looks like if it is clean and meets your needs. You can be excited or stressed. It’s a mindset. If you view as an adventure, you’ll do OK. Once we lived in 6 hotels in 8 weeks with 3 toddlers and canceled a trip home for Christmas to close on NYE. New Year’s Day everyone got stomach flu in new house and strep throat and 1 had to overnight in ER. We laugh now about our 1st night in new house.
> You survived last year at your job and left with your head held high.
> ...


Completely agree!  8/26 is several weeks away -- an incredible amount can be accomplished in that time frame.  I did a massive move 2 years ago and I am a single mom with no family to help and I work full time.  I did a lot of the packing myself but HIRE MOVERS to physically transport everything (Maryann - maybe you already are).  Additionally, when I did my move, I paid the movers to do the packing of things that I knew would be super time consuming or complex:  for instance, they packed up the kitchen / breakables, framed pictures, lamps, and electronics.  It was WELL WORTH IT.  I packed up everything else.  You can beg, borrow, and steal boxes. I also used these rental crates.  Not sure if you can find them where you live but I used a company called "rent a crate". They are stackable , strong plastic bins.  You get them for 10 days and then the service picks them up and takes them away.  I think your priority needs to be to wrap up the closing of the sale of your current home -- imagine how devastated you will be if this deal fell through.  Just as you are overwhelmed with the move, I'm sure the pregnant buyer is, too.  Please try to focus on the positives:  You are moving into a brand new house that you are building to your specifications, you have a buyer for your home, you have a place to live during the transition.  It's EXCITING.  And imagine how you'd be dealing with this if you were still working.  Moving is not fun, no two ways about it, but don't let this suck the joy out of the new phase of your life.  These are all temporary problems.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 31, 2019)

1st Class said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, just the last few pages and wanted to offer my thoughts.  This sounds strangely familiar as we were in a similar situation more than 30 years ago.  We were expecting our second child and had outgrown our too small first home.  We signed a contract with a builder and were supposed to take occupancy in four months.  It was not too far from us, so we would go to check on the building progress periodically.  We got the same story time after time.  The road wasn't even in, no utilities were installed and still the realtor said they were on target for our closing date!  Long story short, we had sold our house and fortunately, DH had our attorney add a clause to the contract on the sale of our house that we would be permitted to rent back our home for an indeterminate time until our new house was completed.  The couple who bought our house agreed and so we paid rent for seven months past the original date of completion to remain in our home.  It wasn't ideal, of course, but it caused the least stress and we only had to move once.  Have you considered approaching the couple who are buying your house with a similar arrangement?  Who knows?  They may be receptive to the idea.



They can't do it because they need to have a tenant/lease for THEIR current home before they can get the mortgage for OUR home. And they are having a baby in October on top of everything else. That is why we are considering becoming the tenants in THEIR current home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 31, 2019)

elaine said:


> Do you have a ratified contract? If so, you have a date to move of 8/26.  If not,  is it worth messing up your sale to get more time? As a pregnant buyer, I’d be a bit miffed to not move until close to due date. I’d ask for 9/1 but not any later. Just imho.
> You can move by 8/26 if you had to. It’s hard to pack up everything but just do it. Start with 50 large Rubbermaid bins, pack up almost everything except essentials and put in a pod or storage unit. We made 10+ trips over the weekend in our car once. After final move, give the bins away or use for storage.
> Who cares what a rental  looks like if it is clean and meets your needs. You can be excited or stressed. It’s a mindset. If you view as an adventure, you’ll do OK. Once we lived in 6 hotels in 8 weeks with 3 toddlers and canceled a trip home for Christmas to close on NYE. New Year’s Day everyone got stomach flu in new house and strep throat and 1 had to overnight in ER. We laugh now about our 1st night in new house.
> You survived last year at your job and left with your head held high.
> ...




You have to realize these people have a contingency in their contract. If they have no tenant lease for their current house by 8/15, they lose the contract with our house and they will not get a mortgage. Thus our offer to become THEIR tenants. 

In addition- we cannot make small moves to their house with our stuff unless their house in empty. In order for their house to be empty- they have to have closed on our house and our house has to be empty. This is not as easy as it appears.

Also- looking at this as an adventure like you did when you were young and had toddlers and all that- not in my nature and certainly not in my nature at 63 years old.

That said, I appreciate your advice and I am trying to keep my eye on the prize. Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 31, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> MaryAnn, have you looked into moving/storage pods?  That way you could pack up all the stuff that goes to your new house that you won't need in the short-term rental just once.  The question might be where to store them until your house is done, but since the property you are selling is so large, maybe the new owners would just let you leave them there. It should save you lots of worry, you could get them delivered now and start filling them.  Heck, fill up one with the stuff for the rental and the other(s) with the stuff for the new house and take your holiday to Utah!
> 
> And look for help loading your stuff into them.  I had a friend who hired the local fire department guys to come unload her moving van.  Firemen are strong people and have lots of time when they aren't on shift. Or maybe the local high school football team.   If you want to make this happen you can!



Yes, we looked into PODS. Decided the best thing would be to just hire movers and take everything with us. 

Our new home is going to be 1110 square feet. The rental home is 900 square feet. Both have garages.New home has a basement. Rental home has a very finished partial basement As we have purged we are doing so as to fit the new small home, so when we move to the rental home we should be able to keep it all with us, eliminating storage fees. We will keep most things not needed short term boxed up there. Everything in the rental home will be going to the new home except for what will be my sons' bed- which we will have to store in the rental house and new house until we can get it to him.

When we move to the new home, I know we can get people from a group we belong to in NH to help us. Here, the movers will bring the stuff into the rental.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 31, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Completely agree!  8/26 is several weeks away -- an incredible amount can be accomplished in that time frame.  I did a massive move 2 years ago and I am a single mom with no family to help and I work full time.  I did a lot of the packing myself but HIRE MOVERS to physically transport everything (Maryann - maybe you already are).  Additionally, when I did my move, I paid the movers to do the packing of things that I knew would be super time consuming or complex:  for instance, they packed up the kitchen / breakables, framed pictures, lamps, and electronics.  It was WELL WORTH IT.  I packed up everything else.  You can beg, borrow, and steal boxes. I also used these rental crates.  Not sure if you can find them where you live but I used a company called "rent a crate". They are stackable , strong plastic bins.  You get them for 10 days and then the service picks them up and takes them away.  I think your priority needs to be to wrap up the closing of the sale of your current home -- imagine how devastated you will be if this deal fell through.  Just as you are overwhelmed with the move, I'm sure the pregnant buyer is, too.  Please try to focus on the positives:  You are moving into a brand new house that you are building to your specifications, you have a buyer for your home, you have a place to live during the transition.  It's EXCITING.  And imagine how you'd be dealing with this if you were still working.  Moving is not fun, no two ways about it, but don't let this suck the joy out of the new phase of your life.  These are all temporary problems.
> 
> View attachment 13138



Thanks. Right- we do not want to lose these buyers. 

Yes- we are considering having the moving company pack our breakables. I did already have one mover come out and showed him what we have. Have another one coming out when we get back from this vacation. 

Next week while in NH we plan to get boxes from someone I know up north there who recently move and saved them for us.Hopefully can get a lot in our car!

Great idea about those rental crates. Never heard of it. Going to look into it.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Right. That is what our attorney says. And remember- this buyer is pregnant and expecting in October.



I agree. Close ASAP. We had 2 deals almost blow up bc buyers pushed it out too far. In one deal, we has an accident happen 2 weeks before closing. Had we closed in 30 days, we would not have been the owners then. 30 days closing is a must.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yes, we looked into PODS. Decided the best thing would be to just hire movers and take everything with us.
> 
> Our new home is going to be 1110 square feet. The rental home is 900 square feet. Both have garages.New home has a basement. Rental home has a very finished partial basement As we have purged we are doing so as to fit the new small home, so when we move to the rental home we should be able to keep it all with us, eliminating storage fees. We will keep most things not needed short term boxed up there. Everything in the rental home will be going to the new home except for what will be my sons' bed- which we will have to store in the rental house and new house until we can get it to him.
> 
> When we move to the new home, I know we can get people from a group we belong to in NH to help us. Here, the movers will bring the stuff into the rental.



PODS lost one of my pods and it took a week to find it. They did refund our payment but the frustration of no furniture for 1 week was not worth it. Movers are better.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 31, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. Right- we do not want to lose these buyers.
> 
> Yes- we are considering having the moving company pack our breakables. I did already have one mover come out and showed him what we have. Have another one coming out when we get back from this vacation.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your mood is much better Mary Ann. I love reading your posts. You are a great writer and express your feelings very well. Like reading a memoir. You should collect your posts and publish. Very sweet posts about your life and your adventures.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 31, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Sounds like your mood is much better Mary Ann. I love reading your posts. You are a great writer and express your feelings very well. Like reading a memoir. You should collect your posts and publish. Very sweet posts about your life and your adventures.



Thanks. Wow. Very kind of you to say.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- we did ask as the sellers only because I can't physically handle the move by myself in 2 weeks. i really just can't. My husband has to keep his job and he can't handle anything at night after a 12 hour day.
> 
> We are willing to cancel our Utah trip in Sept., lose the airfare or whatever else and close maybe 9/15- but 8/26 will give me a stroke. We did ask for 9/30 and I know their atty called our atty today about that. We are willing to sign the lease for 9/1. We just need more time for the logistics. We are not robots and we are in our 60's.
> 
> ...



One piece of advice to reduce stress...try not to obsess on what stage the developer is at for building your new house. They will be late. We just closed on a new home and the developer was one month late. I did not track what they were doing when or I would have been a wreck. In the end, it worked out bc we were able to sell my existing house before the new home closing and pay cash instead of getting a bridge loan. Just go with the flow and enjoy the process of seeing your new home get built.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2019)

Five Things I Wish I Knew Before I Built My House
The home-building process takes longer and costs more than you may think

Construction on our new house was about half done when the plumber went out for nearly two weeks because a cut on his finger was badly infected. That held up the electricians, who needed to run wire for all the lights, outlets and switches. That delayed the Sheetrock installation, which delayed the painters. The shell of the house stood empty. I was tempted to drive to the plumber’s house to personally flush his hand wound and administer antibiotics.

Now, after roughly 11 months, our new home is finally finished. While building a house from the ground up has been one of the best experiences of my life, I learned some tough and expensive financial lessons along the way. Here are some of the things I wish I knew before I built my house.

Starting. Takes. Forever.
Waiting to break ground was the most frustrating part. It involved three major hurdles: Getting the floor plans approved by the development’s architectural-review committee, which meets monthly. Getting the final contract from the builder. Getting a construction loan from the bank.

“We want clients to know there will be a lot of emotional ups and downs. It’s not a controlled environment—there’s weather, there’s subcontractors.”
—Beth Larchar, vice president of development, Obodo Builders

I won’t bore you with the twists and turns, but all the paperwork pushed our start date back six months. We had already sold our old house in New York, and our new house in South Carolina wasn’t nearly finished. As a result, we rented a house near the construction site and put our furniture and other belongings in storage. In all, that set us back about $20,000. If I had known it would take so long, we probably would have listed the house later than we did. On the flip side, moving early meant we could visit the construction site every day and be part of the process....

https://www.wsj.com/articles/five-t...-built-my-house-11564651803?mod=hp_lead_pos11

Conclusion:
In the end, we spent about $100,000 more than we had wanted, but the proceeds from the sale of our house in New York covered most of the cost of our new home in South Carolina. And while I consider this my “forever home,” I ask myself, “Would I ever want to go through new-home construction again?”

I’d do it in a second.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. Currently we are waiting to finalize the lease for renting our buyers house. Our atty said he was going to call their atty on Tuesday and we have heard nothing since. Our realtor even sent our atty an email and received no reply. He is concerned because our buyers want to get this taken care of so as to get their mortgage. We are trying to be patient but we can't understand what the issue could be. We had a few concerns with the lease but our atty said they were no big deal.

In terms fo the construction- we , too, never thought our house would get an offer the first weekend on the market. Part of us wishes we had waited to put it on the market as well, but there was no way to predict when or if it would sell so we figured better to just get it listed and hope for the best.

Our current house was new construction and took about a year to build with just 2 main guys building it. The house we are having built now is a cookie cutter house being built along with several others. Developer's realtor claims he has several crews but we can't believe everything she says. Suddenly there is the sub issue, and framer issue, etc.

One thing- we cannot spend more than we get for our current home and we hope to spend a bit less because of the double moving costs and high rent plus expenses we will have to pay while we wait. This all on one 5 figure income.

We are talking a 4 room house compared to our current 8 room one. I would think it could be built much faster. But again- the developer is building a bunch of them.

I wish we could have rented near where the house is being built, but it just wasn't going to work out. No way will we move 3 times, so we have to stay in NY until the new house is done and closed on.

One thing i know- I never want to move again after this whole ordeal is over and done with. We have owned our own home since we were kids at 21 years old and this is way out of our comfort zone.

Even though we are on vacation right now I keep waking up with that pit in my stomach. It has been hard for me to enjoy this vacation as I usually do. I dread going home like I used to dread it because it meant going back to work. Sigh.....


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks for the advice. Currently we are waiting to finalize the lease for renting our buyers house. Our atty said he was going to call their atty on Tuesday and we have heard nothing since. Our realtor even sent our atty an email and received no reply. He is concerned because our buyers want to get this taken care of so as to get their mortgage. We are trying to be patient but we can't understand what the issue could be. We had a few concerns with the lease but our atty said they were no big deal.
> 
> In terms fo the construction- we , too, never thought our house would get an offer the first weekend on the market. Part of us wishes we had waited to put it on the market as well, but there was no way to predict when or if it would sell so we figured better to just get it listed and hope for the best.
> 
> ...



Mantra: In five years, this will be no big deal. I promise.

My boss always says, all problems can be solved with time or money. It is 100 % true. Deep breath, one foot in front of the other, and you will get through this and never have to do it again!


----------



## Panina (Aug 2, 2019)

@mpumilia Right now I am waiting for homesites to be released in the community we have selected.  No guarantee we will get one as whoever initially visited the sales office earlier then us gets first shot.  But if we do I will be going through a similiar process  as you.   Contract on the house to be built, probably will wait until it is 3-4 months before completetion, list our home, close prior on our sale prior to closing on new home, put everything in storage, and find somewhere to stay.  I dread the thought but as @klpca said wisely  “never have to do it again” and that is where I will focus to keep my sanity as it will end up where I really what to be.


----------



## joestein (Aug 2, 2019)

Maryann,

I am sorry to her of your stress and the associated problems.   However, I think that you might be taking the wrong approach by trying to do everything yourself.

First... Hire "Got Junk" or a similar service and have them get rid of everything you don't want to take with you.

Second.... Go buy some boxes and packing supplies online. Forget waiting for used boxes.  

Third.... Hire some people to help with the packing.  Not the movers, but some people who can help pre-move.  Maybe use them to pack a "POD" for storage until your forever home is ready or anything else that removes the feeling of you being overwhelmed.

Even if the sale falls through, you will be in better shape for the next buyer.  I know that this will cost some money, but sometimes you just need to suck it up.   This is not something that you do on a regular basis and apparently is a great source of stress and exhaustion.

Think of it this way....If you hurt yourself or even worse, give yourself a heart attack or stroke, the few thousand you saved by not doing this wont make any difference.

I wish you the best, I know you have had a tough couple of years with your job and now the house.

Joe


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 2, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks for the advice. Currently we are waiting to finalize the lease for renting our buyers house. *Our atty* said he was going to call *their atty* on Tuesday and we have heard nothing since. Our realtor even sent* our atty* an email and received no reply. He is concerned because our buyers want to get this taken care of so as to get their mortgage. We are trying to be patient but we can't understand what the issue could be. We had a few concerns with the lease but *our atty* said they were no big deal.



Personal bias but this is why I avoid attorneys like the plague.  IMO they just get in the way.  With the exception of handling an adoption I have never used an attorney.  I even handled my two divorces myself...

George


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 2, 2019)

To handle stress: Some say exercize. I say: Margaritas. 
No need to pay attorneys to lease a house. Forms available online.
.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> To handle stress: Some say exercize. I say: Margaritas.
> No need to pay attorneys to lease a house. Forms available online.
> .




LOL! I do both!

Really- I had to be the paralegal! I mean- I had to tell him to add in that the lease is null and void if the people don't buy our house. I had to tell him to take out about having the place professionally cleaned when the lease is over. I had to tell him that we need to store gas in the garage for the snow blower since we are responsible to clear the snow. I had to tell him my husband needs to store his hunting equipment in his fireproof safe in regards to a clause on combustibles. I had to tell him to add the ceiling fans currently in the rental for our use as it was unclear.

We signed the lease today and then afterwards realized he needs to add about reimbursement for left over propane and oil after the lease terminates since we are responsible for those while renting.

I mean- come on! What are we paying him for?

(Being in NY an atty is required for a home sale- and this lease is tied into that- we really needed to use him.)


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2019)

It has been a crazy week here on vacation. Wednesday we got a phone call that my husband's best friend (best man at our wedding) had unexpectedly passed away. They found him on his apartment floor. Needless to say we were upset.

We have been dealing with our attorney and this lease. Then our son- who left to go back home last night- calls us this afternoon crying to say he had to put his cat down. After being away the few days, he came home to find her sick. Brought her to the vet and turns out she has tumors in her jaw. She was 9 and he is heartbroken. Moms never like hearing their son's cry.


----------



## am1 (Aug 2, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> It has been a crazy week here on vacation. Wednesday we got a phone call that my husband's best friend (best man at our wedding) had unexpectedly passed away. They found him on his apartment floor. Needless to say we were upset.
> 
> We have been dealing with our attorney and this lease. Then our son- who left to go back home last night- calls us this afternoon crying to say he had to put his cat down. After being away the few days, he came home to find her sick. Brought her to the vet and turns out she has tumors in her jaw. She was 9 and he is heartbroken. Moms never like hearing their son's cry.



Did you get an opt out clause in your rental for once your new house is ready?  How long is the lease for?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2019)

am1 said:


> Did you get an opt out clause in your rental for once your new house is ready?  How long is the lease for?



So their bank requires a one year lease, but our realtor (not our atty) made sure there was an opt out clause in it for us. After 6 months, we can terminate the lease with a 60 day written notice for no penalty.


----------



## am1 (Aug 2, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So their bank requires a one year lease, but our realtor (not our atty) made sure there was an opt out clause in it for us. After 6 months, we can terminate the lease with a 60 day written notice for no penalty.




Their bank can require whatever they want but the owners can have another contract with you that allows anything you require.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2019)

am1 said:


> Their bank can require whatever they want but the owners can have another contract with you that allows anything you require.



Sure. They could give the bank a fake lease as per our attorney and as long as the bank approves it, no problem with us. 

But this keeps it all on the up and up.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm sorry, but I just have to ask:  Did you ever consider a bridge loan so that you wouldn't have to deal with moving twice and leasing a place?  It seems to me that the few months of interest on the bridge loan would be way less than the lease costs and the extra moving and storage costs, not to mention so much less stress.

When we built our current house, we went with the bridge loan and it worked our great.  We ended up having a little over a month where we owned both homes, so we could move in on our schedule (it was a local move) and do a few things in the new house before we moved in (like epoxy paint the garage floor, put up window treatments, etc.).  Since the bridge loan was interest-only, payments were less than any lease and we only paid for the overlap time (we were not stuck with a minimum # of months lease).

Just curious.

Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have to ask:  Did you ever consider a bridge loan so that you wouldn't have to deal with moving twice and leasing a place?  It seems to me that the few months of interest on the bridge loan would be way less than the lease costs and the extra moving and storage costs, not to mention so much less stress.
> 
> When we built our current house, we went with the bridge loan and it worked our great.  We ended up having a little over a month where we owned both homes, so we could move in on our schedule (it was a local move) and do a few things in the new house before we moved in (like epoxy paint the garage floor, put up window treatments, etc.).  Since the bridge loan was interest-only, payments were less than any lease and we only paid for the overlap time (we were not stuck with a minimum # of months lease).
> 
> ...



We did. We actually had what they called a blanket mortgage for just a couple of months (not a bridge loan- less expensive-essentially a straight out mortgage on both homes that was paid down when the old home was sold) when we bought the house we currently live in.

The thing is now bridge loans are few and far between. Not like in the old days.

Not to mention we really have no idea when the new house will be completed, despite what they tell us. I guess our other concern was there was a possibility our current house would take a very long time to sell. Then we could be stuck with an empty, secluded house 6 hours drive away, in the dead of winter, which would be hell to manage. We thought we would just try to sell it asap to get it behind us and put the money in the bank ready to go.

If we knew for certain our home would sell in no time flat, that would be a different story. We might have waited until the new house was just about finished before putting the old one on the market. But there are so many unknowns and we thought it best to try for a sure thing.

Meant to be, I think. We had no offers or showings since that first week on the market 6/1.

Also- our Financial Planner told us we could buy the new home without selling our old home first. It is just we preferred not to touch our retirement savings to do so if we could avoid it. Though we do have to tap into it to pay the rent and moving expenses and so forth.

The builder was willing to accept a contingency to sell our home, but we knew that would probably have a finite time period in the contract and we assumed it would be a short one. So we opted to make the offer to pay cash since our FP said it was a go, and then we put our home up for sale hoping we would sell it before the new house closing to avoid taking the money from our savings, being hubby was retiring soon (end of the year). We thought since the builder said the new house would be done by 11/1, the timing might work out. We really never expected it to sell so fast. 

As our FP said to us- "Perfection is the enemy of the good".


----------



## elaine (Aug 3, 2019)

Mary Ann, this is a "good" problem. Think if your house had languished on the market and you had to dramatically reduce the price to get it sold. We also sold and were homeless for 3 months. Our neighbors a few years later wanted a door-to-door move, so they waited to put their house on the market until the new build was almost ready. Well, the market softened and they got a much lower price than they had planned on.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2019)

elaine said:


> Mary Ann, this is a "good" problem. Think if your house had languished on the market and you had to dramatically reduce the price to get it sold. We also sold and were homeless for 3 months. Our neighbors a few years later wanted a door-to-door move, so they waited to put their house on the market until the new build was almost ready. Well, the market softened and they got a much lower price than they had planned on.



For sure. Absolutely right, Elaine.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2019)

So, Mary Ann- I just can't dig through over 700 posts in this thread. Did your current house sell?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> So, Mary Ann- I just can't dig through over 700 posts in this thread. Did your current house sell?



Lol, Jim! We had an offer the first weekend it went on the market. It was listed 6/1, the same day we went up to NH to sign for the new house. 6/2 on the way home we got a text that the house was being shown. These were our buyers. Ours was the first house they looked at. Settled for $2000 below our asking price. Long story short- they have a contingency to lease their current home to get the mortgage. So we are becoming their tenants so they can buy our house. We need a place to live anyway until our new house is built. And as luck would have it, their tiny house is about 18 miles south of our house and so ok for my husband to commute to work.

The contract is signed  and the lease is signed. 

Now their bank has to do the appraisal and then if all is well set the closing date. The buyers already had the inspection done.

We had 7 showings the first week- 2 of the visits were the buyers- and none since then- even before we accepted their offer or signed the contract- nothing. 

So we are really fortunate. Hopefully all will go smoothly through the closing.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Lol, Jim! We had an offer the first weekend it went on the market. It was listed 6/1, the same day we went up to NH to sign for the new house. 6/2 on the way home we got a text that the house was being shown.


Excellent! Glad the process in started. I will seem like a whirlwind before it gets done, but you can see the end. Good News!

Jim


----------



## fotoiksk (Aug 4, 2019)

Probably spending a month updating paint colors, 
painting outdated cabinets, buying inexpensive (under $100) Home depot light fixtures would go a long way to helping you sell.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 4, 2019)

fotoiksk said:


> Probably spending a month updating paint colors,
> painting outdated cabinets, buying inexpensive (under $100) Home depot light fixtures would go a long way to helping you sell.


They have a signed contract. 
Closing is 8/26. 
Have lease for temporary rental. 
Have contract for new build. Waiting for ground breaking. 

That’s the story.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

fotoiksk said:


> Probably spending a month updating paint colors,
> painting outdated cabinets, buying inexpensive (under $100) Home depot light fixtures would go a long way to helping you sell.




???????


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> They have a signed contract.
> Closing is 8/26.
> Have lease for temporary rental.
> Have contract for new build. Waiting for ground breaking.
> ...



Yup- except changed the closing date to 9/30- but that is pending.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yup- except changed the closing date to 9/30- but that is pending.


I wanted to do a synopsis for those that have not read the thread but are offering advice anyway 

As for the 9/30 date, the purchaser is having a baby 10/1 ish.  If they can’t get in 8/26 they might want to push you off until 10/30 and you could risk them losing their financing and there goes your deal. 
Think carefully about pushing for that change.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> I wanted to do a synopsis for those that have not read the thread but are offering advice anyway
> 
> As for the 9/30 date, the purchaser is having a baby 10/1 ish.  If they can’t get in 8/26 they might want to push you off until 10/30 and you could risk them losing their financing and there goes your deal.
> Think carefully about pushing for that change.



I know we can't do 8/26. I just can't physically handle everything that needs to be done in 2 weeks time for the move. My husband will be working. We still have furniture to get rid of and all the packing. And we still have to work out how both sides are going to move into each other's homes since both have to be empty to do so. Logistics..


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know we can't do 8/26. I just can't physically handle everything that needs to be done in 2 weeks time for the move. My husband will be working. We still have furniture to get rid of and all the packing. And we still have to work out how both sides are going to move into each other's homes since both have to be empty to do so. Logistics..


Fingers crossed it works out!
And I agree with the many people who suggest you hire professional movers to assist you.  I am your age and know I wouldn’t be able to handle all of the physical packing involved.  Don’t lose your buyer over the date issue.


----------



## Snazzylass (Aug 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know we can't do 8/26. I just can't physically handle everything that needs to be done in 2 weeks time for the move. My husband will be working. We still have furniture to get rid of and all the packing. And we still have to work out how both sides are going to move into each other's homes since both have to be empty to do so. Logistics..



Has the bank accepted your lease? I would think there would be a question about a lease to the seller. It seems self-serving and risky for the buyer and the lender. Of course, I have no idea what the rules are, but in the era of Dodd-Frank, there are a lot more questions, a lot more i's to dot and t's to cross.


----------



## wilma (Aug 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I know we can't do 8/26. I just can't physically handle everything that needs to be done in 2 weeks time for the move. My husband will be working. We still have furniture to get rid of and all the packing. And we still have to work out how both sides are going to move into each other's homes since both have to be empty to do so. Logistics..



I would not jeopardize the closing of the sale with a new move-in of 9/30 if they have a due date of 10/1. Have husband take some time off work and get the move done.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 5, 2019)

wilma said:


> I would not jeopardize the closing of the sale with a new move-in of 9/30 if they have a due date of 10/1. Have husband take some time off work and get the move done.


I would be very nervous about losing what sounds like the only interested / potential buyer in several weeks of listing.  I think they are lucky to get such a great offer (very close to asking price), and if I were in their situation, I would do everything I could to make sure the deal went through sooner than later.  A lot can happen in 30 days.  Any mover could pack up a house in a couple of days, so I'm not sure why they need two months to do so.

Kurt


----------



## Glynda (Aug 5, 2019)

I too am worried that you are going to lose your buyers over the closing date. You can do what you have to.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

Snazzylass said:


> Has the bank accepted your lease? I would think there would be a question about a lease to the seller. It seems self-serving and risky for the buyer and the lender. Of course, I have no idea what the rules are, but in the era of Dodd-Frank, there are a lot more questions, a lot more i's to dot and t's to cross.



Yes- we thought of that and asked our attorney and he said there should be no issues. I assume their attorney must have said the same or else they would not have accepted us as tenants.

But- hey- the way these attorneys operate today- who knows? Ours is burnt out as it is.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I too am worried that you are going to lose your buyers over the closing date. You can do what you have to.



If the closing date does not work for the buyers, we are certainly willing to move it up- maybe to mid Sept or the first week fo Sept or whatever. Cancel our big trip to Utah. We will do what we have to do. 

We won't lose the buyers if we can help it. But- it was worth a shot to try to delay it a little bit for my sanity and so we do not get physically ill.

Meanwhile- their bank has not yet done the appraisal anyway.

And we spent the entire day today in NH -from 9am until 4pm -working with the builders realtor and tile and carpet contractors for the details for the new house. A lot of driving also - with backed up traffic due to road work- and very tiring. The wine and beer is out. And because we did not eat or drink anything all day, we ate a pound of pesto pasta with salad! LOL!  

Hoping to enjoy the timeshare tomorrow for a little break.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

So we visited the lot yesterday and this is what we found.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

We met two couples and had a nice chat with both of them. One couple invited us into their home to see it. Got a lot of info. Also- joined the community Facebook page so connecting that way. We just love the place and we would fit right in. I just wish we could be living there right now!

What is making me mad is lot 28- the lot we were supposed to get- is already poured and framing wood is on site. I don't get it because we were before them and also were lots 27 and 29. The realtor claims the people building on lot 28 were originally getting lot 30 but then she claims the engineer said we could not have a ranch on lot 28 because it is too long for the lot (looks the same as all the others to us!) which I believe to be a lie. So she moved them to lot 28 a week later and then told me the builder opened up 30 or 31- which were slated for the next phase- for us. Really? So how was it then that those people had lot 30 if he only opened up the lot 30 for us?

Meanwhile- the poor people with lot 27 (also a ranch like ours) and lot 29 are chopped liver as well. 29 does not even have the wood for the footings in it yet.

These people with lot 28 must be friends of the builder or something went down that tossed us aside.

Realtor claims we will be poured this week- the builder will do lot 27 and us the same time (both ranches). Then 38 and 39 (across the street) and then 29 for some reason is last until more lots sell. We will drive down there one more time to see. Maybe on Saturday. We go back home on Sunday.

Today we went over the electrical, the kitchen, appliances, tile backsplash, carpet and tile floors for the bathrooms. It was a lot. But productive at least. Now for a house to actually put everything in.

BTW- we were told the central AC will come in through the floor as the heat does. Never heard of this. Have to find out about the placement because I am concerned about furniture placement

Also- we found out today the house is going to be built the opposite of what we thought in terms of the placement of the garage, which will be on the left side as you face the house instead of the right- another thing the realtor told us that was wrong- which affects the living room- and my new living room furniture is now going to be a problem placement wise (because of the attached chaise which cannot be reversed and also no where now to place one of our chairs). Just another thing to worry about. This is really a big issue for me as we cannot be buying new furniture again.One darn main room to furnish and it is an issue. SMH.... my luck....


----------



## Panina (Aug 5, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We met two couples and had a nice chat with both of them. One couple invited us into their home to see it. Got a lot of info. Also- joined the community Facebook page so connecting that way. We just love the place and we would fit right in. I just wish we could be living there right now!
> 
> What is making me mad is lot 28- the lot we were supposed to get- is already poured and framing wood is on site. I don't get it because we were before them and also were lots 27 and 29. The realtor claims the people building on lot 28 were originally getting lot 30 but then she claims the engineer said we could not have a ranch on lot 28 because it is too long for the lot (looks the same as all the others to us!) which I believe to be a lie. So she moved them to lot 28 a week later and then told me the builder opened up 30 or 31- which were slated for the next phase- for us. Really? So how was it then that those people had lot 30 if he only opened up the lot 30 for us?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the realtor you had to use will say anything without knowing for sure.  It is realtors like her that give the business a bad rap.  

She could have said unfortunately I didn’t realize I promised the lot to someone else, they were here first....not sure if the layout will be with the garage on the left side or right.  I will ask the builder. For her it seems any answer is easier for her then a true answer.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2019)

Panina said:


> Unfortunately the realtor you had to use will say anything without knowing for sure.  It is realtors like her that give the business a bad rap.
> 
> She could have said unfortunately I didn’t realize I promised the lot to someone else, they were here first....not sure if the layout will be with the garage on the left side or right.  I will ask the builder. For her it seems any answer is easier for her then a true answer.



It's funny because the first time we were there- she had that lot marked "under agreement" and it was crossed out and she said we could have it. We signed the lot reservation and everything and then a week later everything changed.


----------



## am1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ac will come through the floors if that is where the heat comes.  Not sure how else it would work if using forced air.  Basement would be in the ceiling.

Real estate will say what they will to get a sale.  Not too much different then timeshare sales people.


----------



## Panina (Aug 5, 2019)

am1 said:


> Ac will come through the floors if that is where the heat comes.  Not sure how else it would work if using forced air.  Basement would be in the ceiling.
> 
> Real estate will say what they will to get a sale.  Not too much different then timeshare sales people.


Most realtors are honest and hard working.  From my experience in the field only a few are bad. Unfortunately those few make many have a bad reputation.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 8, 2019)

Footings are in and this makes me feel slightly better!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 8, 2019)

Everything picked out for the new house kitchen. Have to write out big checks when we get home from vacation as builder requires all upgrade money upfront. Ugh...After this, just a few more for some electrical things, backsplash and carpet padding.

Meanwhile at home- a road block. Evidently a violation notice waiting for us regarding no permit for the whole house generator and also the town did not have 3 full baths on record- only 2 1/2 baths!

Can you believe our town looks over all real estate listings every month and compares them with their files? 

When our home was being built 32 years ago, the builder was originally going to put a washer and dryer where the bathtub is in the downstairs bathroom. Instead- he changed it to the hallway and put the tub in instead. He never made the changes with the town. Amazing how he got the CO!

Meanwhile- how can we prove this? We can't, but it is the truth.

As for the generator- we just assumed the company that installed it handled that stuff. It was many years ago. 

Also the town said we advertised 3 bedrooms and they have 2 recorded- but not a violation. I explained we do have 2 bedrooms but advertised 3 because the dormer can be made into 2 and also the study could be made into a bedroom. She said if our buyers want to make one of the rooms a bedroom they have to get a permit. Yeah- ok...

So now we have to send the notice to our atty when we get back, he said our town is the absolute worse to deal with! We will probably have to apply for permits and go from there. SMH....Money grab....

So now one more thing to add to my overload and stress. Our town will not allow realtors to handle this kind of thing- the owner has to handle it. Makes me mad. When we had similar issues with my parent's home after they passed in another county- the realtor handled it all for us. Why does everything have to be so darn hard?

Tomorrow- the buyers bank does the appraisal. Hoping it goes smoothly.

I have so much on my plate for next week, since I don't sleep well now anyway, I know I will get absolutely none next week.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2019)

Sounds like a Big Brother is watching


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 9, 2019)

So I doubled checked the wording in our home's listing and no where in the description does it even mention we have a whole house generator (which I am, frankly, surprised at. Never noticed it). So then- how does the town know that? Hmmmm.....


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So I doubled checked the wording in our home's listing and no where in the description does it even mention we have a whole house generator (which I am, frankly, surprised at. Never noticed it). So then- how does the town know that? Hmmmm.....


I feel it is really bothersome that the town is into what you do in your own home.


----------



## am1 (Aug 9, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I feel it is really bothersome that the town is into what you do in your own home.



If that’s their policy. For safety, density or taxes most likely. 

The house may be assessed at a higher tax rate. 

I mostly try to do what we want with out permits as the fine is less then the trouble of getting the permits.  If a fine is even issued.


----------



## Panina (Aug 9, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So I doubled checked the wording in our home's listing and no where in the description does it even mention we have a whole house generator (which I am, frankly, surprised at. Never noticed it). So then- how does the town know that? Hmmmm.....


My guess is the inspector went to the township to see if things were permitted that were supposed to be permitted.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2019)

Attys office called. Turns out it was the title company.

On another note- Appraisal was done yesterday. Realtor said he said it is fine.  Report will be in next week.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 10, 2019)

Slow and steady.  Real estate is a bitch.  Just plod along and stay the course.  Eventually it will all get done...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 10, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So I doubled checked the wording in our home's listing and no where in the description does it even mention we have a whole house generator (which I am, frankly, surprised at. Never noticed it). So then- how does the town know that? Hmmmm.....


Probably triggered by title company for the closing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 23, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> View attachment 13331 Footings are in and this makes me feel slightly better!



I have been so busy at work that I have not been following the threads lately... so happy for you Maryanne, I can not wait till I can retire...2026


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 29, 2019)

Framing has started! I am so happy!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 29, 2019)

Yay!!


----------



## Panina (Aug 29, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Framing has started! I am so happy!
> 
> View attachment 13699


I am so happy for you.  The stars are aligned, you decided to go with on vacation as it worked out, the house is progressing and almost all the issues have been dealt with.  A great day.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 29, 2019)

Small victories add up. 

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s great! So what is the move-out, move-in, plan now?


----------



## Cornell (Aug 29, 2019)

Mary Ann -- When I built my home I was doing it like you -- monitoring it from a distance , only seeing progress very periodically when I was in the area.  One of the most thrilling days was when I drove by and saw lights on inside the house.  I wasn't expecting to see that but for some reason it just made me feel like "wow -- I'm going to live here soon!".

Keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 29, 2019)

Glynda said:


> That’s great! So what is the move-out, move-in, plan now?



Well- we are going away in another week- just for a week. Hopefully the CO's for our current house will be issued by the time we come back-or maybe even just before we leave.

When we get back from our trip, we will have 2 weeks until the 9/30 closing date on our current home unless something changes. We can finish packing up and then have to make a lot of phone calls to disconnect and reconnect services, mail forwarding and so forth. 

We don't have concrete plans yet for moving out of this house and moving into the rental house in NY. It is going to be tricky. Maybe the buyers will move out of their house the morning before the closing and put their stuff in storage and stay with relatives as per their suggestion.

Then we would move into their house that afternoon (the moving company coming to our home that morning to load up the truck). I am having the moving company come back out to our house to do a re-estimate and discuss some things. 

But we have some issues to deal with - like we have lots of boxes of liquids the movers will not take- like toiletries, cleaning stuff and groceries (like sauces and olive oil, etc,). Plus we want to keep our financial files and safe contents with us in our cars, plus my husband's hunting stuff, etc. Not enough room in our cars for it all. Not to mention the boxes are heavy. 

It would be different if we had a few days to move- we could just drive back and forth over the course of the few days. But doing all this in one day with driving back and forth is too much for us. Plus then having the closing the very next day! We are not 30 years old! 

We also tossed around the idea of getting a UHAUL van to take this stuff to the rental house. Maybe the movers would load it and unload it if my husband drives it.....Just some ideas.

As for the NH home- well- we don't know when it will be finished. Was supposed to be 11/1. I don't see that happening as it had a late start. Maybe at some point after the first of the year. My husband does not retire until the end of the year anyway. And our rental lease commitment will be for 8 months essentially once we move in. Though if our NH house is ready after the 1st of the year, once we close we will start to move up there. We will take a big hit on the rent unless the owners can get another tenant in there fast.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 29, 2019)

Cornell said:


> Mary Ann -- When I built my home I was doing it like you -- monitoring it from a distance , only seeing progress very periodically when I was in the area.  One of the most thrilling days was when I drove by and saw lights on inside the house.  I wasn't expecting to see that but for some reason it just made me feel like "wow -- I'm going to live here soon!".
> 
> Keep your eye on the prize!




Thanks. I was literally crying when the realtor sent me the photo. I really needed to see this at this point as I am surrounded by boxes and spending my days packing, packing, packing and feeling emotional about our current home and the fact that we have to move to a rental house first. A lot on our plates- overwhelmed- and it has been weighing heavily on me and my husband. 

I felt today just as you did when you saw those lights on in your home! Now I can carry on!


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2019)

I finally had some time to catch up with your thread since I have been going through my big move at the same time. 

Things are moving along well. Seems like a lot when you have to live through it everyday. There is light at the end of that tunnel and a lot of the big important things are done now.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 30, 2019)

Ah! My memory may be waning on this thread, but I’m thinking that the buyers agreed to the later closing, or the CO held it up. Happy you worked it out and can go on your trip and have a little more time. My first thought reading your recent post was that you could ask the movers to load the items you must take and then read on to see you had thought of it too. We’ve found movers more willing to help us with the little extras if offer them food and drink during the process. We also tip each worker upon completion. A rental van is a good idea. However, you would still have to return to pick up the additional car, assuming you have two. Is your son able to come help you?  Hoping you don’t have to unpack much at rental as your final house seems to be moving along though a lot can still happen to stall that. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 30, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Ah! My memory may be waning on this thread, but I’m thinking that the buyers agreed to the later closing, or the CO held it up. Happy you worked it out and can go on your trip and have a little more time. My first thought reading your recent post was that you could ask the movers to load the items you must take and then read on to see you had thought of it too. We’ve found movers more willing to help us with the little extras if offer them food and drink during the process. We also tip each worker upon completion. A rental van is a good idea. However, you would still have to return to pick up the additional car, assuming you have two. Is your son able to come help you?  Hoping you don’t have to unpack much at rental as your final house seems to be moving along though a lot can still happen to stall that. Enjoy your vacation!



Getting a rental van is a big hassle for us- yes. First -I would have to drive my husband a half hour away just to pick it up and then we both return home to get the stuff loaded into it. Probably the night before the move really would be best- unless the moving company would load it for us the next day when they are here. Then-moving day-we would also have to leave a car at our current home- after dealing with the movers here all day!- in order to bring everything to the rental in the van- another half hour away. I would take my car there at the same time as well. Then- later- when all is unloaded and the movers leave the rental home-my husband (in the van) and I (in the car) would have to drive a half hour away to bring back the rental van and then drive another half hour to to get the other car still at our current home- another half hour away from the rental company. And then - we both would have to drive the half hour back to the rental home. And this is all dependent on how long everything takes and the times the rental place is opened and closes. I really don't see how we can handle it.

After all is said and done- probably just best for one of us- husband- since boxes are heavy to go back and forth with stuff in the car while the movers are finishing up at the current house. Meanwhile- his back hurts....

Our son could come down maybe- I don't know with his jobs and all- problem is- no where for him to sleep! No bed no sleeping bags nothing. I suppose maybe we could pay for him to be in a hotel- again- closest one is- you got it- a half hour away. LOL!

But then- even if he could take off from work-it is a 6 hour trip for him. Would need a hotel for several days. More money. Just to move under 20 miles away and we already have to pay big bucks to the movers. (not to mention the second move we will have upcoming). I don't know....everything is a problem...

I know he did want to come down to say goodbye to the house.

Now do you see why things are not as easy as they seem?

Our plan is not to unpack everything at the rental- but still will have to unpack some things, like clothes and food, some toiletries and pots and pans. I would even leave some of those in boxes- but there is no room in the main house to keep boxes and I don't want to have to go downstairs in the basement area every time I need a pot or whatever.

Right now we are mainly living out of boxes but with a big house I have them all spread out on one floor for eay access. Still a big pain in the rear....

Meanwhile- through UPS Informed Delivery- I see we have a letter from our town and I can see a little through the envelope the word "Certificate". Hoping the CO's were already issued and can put that whole thing behind us.

To be continued....


----------



## Glynda (Aug 30, 2019)

Does your son have any friends still in your area who might want to earn a little money for part of a day’s work?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 30, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Does your son have any friends still in your area who might want to earn a little money for part of a day’s work?




LOL! No. He has essentially been gone from here since 2006!  I could always go on the local Facebook page, though, to see if anyone is interested in helping us out.

Hubby and I were talking tonight and thinking maybe I will just have to stay with the movers and he will have to make multiple trips back and forth to the rental house that same day- unless maybe the buyers (of our house) will let us bring some stuff a head of time- providing they have the room.

Sigh....

Another positive update- we received the CO's in the mail today from the town for our current house! That was super fast!

And- the trusses are up on our new house!

Things are progressing nicely!


----------



## am1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Framing/block laying are the easy parts.


----------



## Panina (Aug 30, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> LOL! No. He has essentially been gone from here since 2006!  I could always go on the local Facebook page, though, to see if anyone is interested in helping us out.
> 
> Hubby and I were talking tonight and thinking maybe I will just have to stay with the movers and he will have to make multiple trips back and forth to the rental house that same day- unless maybe the buyers (of our house) will let us bring some stuff a head of time- providing they have the room.
> 
> ...


Did you get a picture of the basement excavation?  Want to make sure they didn’t forget to do it?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 31, 2019)

Panina said:


> Did you get a picture of the basement excavation?  Want to make sure they didn’t forget to do it?



No- the realtor just sent this one.

The garage sits on a slab. 

You can see in the back how the foundation is graduated down the slope. That is the basement walk out part.

I mean- if they didn't do it- they would have a big problem putting in the furnace and plumbing in this tiny house! LOL!


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 31, 2019)

Great to see things coming together for you!  You might want to try Nextdoor.com to find some packing help.  There are recommendations from real people in your neighborhood for just about anything you need.  Take a look ... There are also moving companies that will hold your things on the truck including overnight.  If you haven't already hired a moving company, shop for one that can accommodate you, or if you have, ask if they provide this service.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 6, 2019)

Here's an update. Exciting.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 7, 2019)

Any updates...new pics?


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Any updates...new pics?



Well, now that you mentioned it. LOL! We have not yet seen our home since just the footings back in August, but we will be going up Thanksgiving week and will finally see it in person. It is small and modest and simple.

The realtor says the cabinets have been delivered and the priming paint was put on inside. The tub and shower were installed. Supposedly the driveway is going in. They still have a ways to go. The builder has extended the contract out to 12/31 as a closing. but I think it will be after that.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes- that little room is the kitchen and the other is the living room.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 7, 2019)

I like the vaulted ceilings.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 7, 2019)

Actually, I like all of it. At the moment I am staying with my older sis who lives in a senior community in Gilroy, CA. (Just south of San Jose.) They are stand alone cottages on shared gardens land. The one across the dtreet is for sale at $545,000 if anyone is interested.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2019)

It’s going to be a very comfortable home.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I like the vaulted ceilings.



We had a vaulted ceiling put in the living room, but actually all the ceilings in the rest of the house are 9 feet standard.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 7, 2019)

"Little kitchen" = no wasted steps!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

Remember, these lots are tiny as back in the day they used to be tent and trailer lots. They are technically leased lots but no rent forever- just $100 at closing and that is it. There are a couple of larger models (but still no more than 1500 square feet) but their footprints extend upward- meaning a second floor. Ours is 1106 square feet. Plus the walk out basement. Plus the farmers porch and plus the garage.

Here is a photo of the backyard so you can see just how small the lot is. I am not kidding when I say postage stamp size. The back is 12 feet wide by 30 feet in length. LOL! This is so comical for people like us who lived on 10 1/2 acres most of our lives.

That is the walk out basement door and windows right there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

There is an outdoor pool (unheated) and clubhouse with a fireplace, kitchen and billiards. We can walk to the boardwalk and MS MT Washington, which I intend to get season passes for. I will use the money I save in maintenance fees when we divest ourselves of one of our timeshares for that pleasure. And we can occasionally day use our other timeshare's facilities if we want since it is in NH- indoor and outdoor heated pools, sauna and gym, though it is a bit far (1 hour away) to do most of the time.


----------



## Cornell (Nov 7, 2019)

I absolutely love it.
I suspect you are going to enjoy how freeing it is to have "less".  I know I have.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well, now that you mentioned it. LOL! We have not yet seen our home since just the footings back in August, but we will be going up Thanksgiving week and will finally see it in person. It is small and modest and simple.
> 
> The realtor says the cabinets have been delivered and the priming paint was put on inside. The tub and shower were installed. Supposedly the driveway is going in. They still have a ways to go. The builder has extended the contract out to 12/31 as a closing. but I think it will be after that. View attachment 14930 View attachment 14929 View attachment 14931


Is there an entrance to the house from the garage?

Richard


----------



## klpca (Nov 7, 2019)

Just perfect for retirement!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Is there an entrance to the house from the garage?
> 
> Richard



Yes there is.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

klpca said:


> Just perfect for retirement!



A true downsizing house. Easier to clean, also.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks very nice Mary Ann.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 7, 2019)

I love your new home.  It’s so cozy and inviting


----------



## Panina (Nov 7, 2019)

I believe once you move in it will feel bigger then you think.  It is bigger then I imagined.  Looks very nice.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 7, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I like the vaulted ceilings.


Years ago I had a small condo with a vaulted ceiling in the living room.  It made the room feel so much larger.   I think you will like it...

George


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice fall colors too, looks perfect for a retired couple.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 7, 2019)

Cute house, Mary Ann. You will be cozy and will fit into a retirement community soon. Looks like work is continuing apace, and will be done on time. There will be some little nit-picking things, but that's the nature of new construction. Yet another new adventure.

Jim


----------



## DancingWaters (Nov 7, 2019)

How exciting to be that far along on building your retirement dream.  Retirement life is certainly different than I ever imagined, but this journey has been exciting to share with you!
No plans on the horizon for us, as we have 8 young grandkids 10 minutes from us, and we have an inground pool in the backyard.  Pool is always full in the summer. As they get older, we will move into town and find something smaller and easier to maintain, though still stay in our school district since the 3 GKs we babysit for live in the same school district.   Congratulations on your new home and moving closer to your son!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

DancingWaters said:


> How exciting to be that far along on building your retirement dream.  Retirement life is certainly different than I ever imagined, but this journey has been exciting to share with you!
> No plans on the horizon for us, as we have 8 young grandkids 10 minutes from us, and we have an inground pool in the backyard.  Pool is always full in the summer. As they get older, we will move into town and find something smaller and easier to maintain, though still stay in our school district since the 3 GKs we babysit for live in the same school district.   Congratulations on your new home and moving closer to your son!



Thank you! Yes- we are excited- but overwhelmed for sure. This has been such a long process that began back in May and the one month living in this rental feels like 3! LOL!

But we are taking it step by step as so many things are coinciding with this- hubby's retirement and all that it entails being the big one.

The small home will work for us being we have such a small family of 3 and will not be entertaining tons of people. The home is actually more spacious than it appears and it is great that it is all one level. Big pantry and washer dryer right off the kitchen, as well as a nice sized dinette area. Two bedrooms, two full bathrooms, the living room, that is it!

If I buy a Roomba my cleaning will be even easier! Ha! Ha!

Your situation sounds wonderful also with your family so close to you and the pool! I love a pool!

The realtor says when we come up in a couple of weeks we should be seeing even more progress. I can't wait to finally see it! And also the other homes he is building that will house our neighbors!


----------



## Beachclubmum (Nov 7, 2019)

Very pretty house pictures! I’m excited for you!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 7, 2019)

Loved the pictures.   Live long and prosper.


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2019)

A back deck would fit nicely if there was a door from the main floor.


----------



## DancingWaters (Nov 7, 2019)

When we built our house decades ago, we built a ranch because we didn’t even like stairs in our youth. 
Thankfully, we did that right and just have 8 acres to maintain.  6 1/2 acres a farmer farms for us and we get 1/3 of the proceeds.  We can get all the mowing and trimming done in an hour.   I plan on staying in our present house for another 10 years and hubby thinks forever.  Lol.  Can’t wait to see more updated pics


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

am1 said:


> A back deck would fit nicely if there was a door from the main floor.



Yes. Some people have patios in the back and even fire pits and some have a little bit more property there and it is flat. Our side in this section of the development just drops down. Hoping the builder puts a fence there behind all the new homes on our side. 

But anyway we don’t care because we expect to sit out on the front porch and not in the back, so we are good with it. We don’t barbecue either. Gotta get 2 Adirondack style rockers and a table to put my wine on! That’s all we need!


----------



## Patri (Nov 8, 2019)

The walkout basement would have sold me. Very cute house.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 8, 2019)

Our home in Wisconsin is 1250 upstairs, we did finish the half basement, but now we never use it, and never even go in there.    Unfortunately the laundry is downstairs.  1250 is plenty of room, we actually have three small bedrooms and a great room.  The third bedroom has a desk, a futon,a tv, and my sewing machine.  It doesn’t have enough closets though.  Back when we built it, we had twelve stay for a few days, and my kids had many friends stay downstairs which has a bedroom, bathroom, and family room, about 650 square feet.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 8, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> Our home in Wisconsin is 1250 upstairs, we did finish the half basement, but now we never use it, and never even go in there.    Unfortunately the laundry is downstairs.  1250 is plenty of room, we actually have three small bedrooms and a great room.  The third bedroom has a desk, a futon,a tv, and my sewing machine.  It doesn’t have enough closets though.  Back when we built it, we had twelve stay for a few days, and my kids had many friends stay downstairs which has a bedroom, bathroom, and family room, about 650 square feet.



Closets will be an issue for us, too. We could have used one or two more closets and/or a bigger master bedroom closet. So more things will have to be stored in the basement as there is no true attic. Hopefully that will work out.


----------

